# Old Bangla Photos



## kobiraaz

I got some great photos of Bengal! wanna share! 





*
The Bengal famine of 1943 (&#2538;&#2537;&#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480*

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------







*The Bengal famine of 1943 (&#2538;&#2537;&#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------

*The Bengal famine of 1943 (&#2538;&#2537;&#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480
*





---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------







*The Bengal famine of 1943 (&#2538;&#2537;&#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480*

---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------







*The Bengal famine of 1943 (&#2538;&#2537;&#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480
*

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------







*The Bengal famine of 1943 (&#2538;&#2537;&#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480
*

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 09:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------

*The Bengal famine of 1943 (&#2468;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480 occurred in undivided Bengal (now independent Bangladesh and the Indian state of West Bengal) in 1943. It is estimated that over three million people died from starvation, malnutrition and related illnesses during the famine.
The photographer was William Vandivert. See the true face of British Raj and how they governed India at the end of their reign*

---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------

*The Bengal famine of 1943 (&#2468;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480 occurred in undivided Bengal (now independent Bangladesh and the Indian state of West Bengal) in 1943. It is estimated that over three million people died from starvation, malnutrition and related illnesses during the famine.
The photographer was William Vandivert. See the true face of British Raj and how they governed India at the end of their reign*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nForce

good work there Faarhan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

*Photos of 1971*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pmukherjee

This famine was man made. It was created by the British who siphoned off huge quantities of food grains to UK to support the war effort in Europe during WW-2.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kobiraaz

*January 18, 1970: People set fire to the Jamat-e-Islam meeting in Paltan Maidan in Dhaka, East Pakistan*






---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------

*Children amidst shells. *






---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 AM ----------

*Pakistani soldiers surrendering on the 16th December 1971*






---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------

*Victorious Mukti Bahini returning home at the end of the war.*






---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------

*Students on the streets during the non-coperation movement of 1970.*






---------- Post added at 09:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz

* at a gathering of children in Gana Bhaban. Dhaka, Bangladesh. 1972.*






---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------

*April 1971: People fleeing to India through Laksham, Comilla. East Pakistan*






---------- Post added at 09:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------

*Returning refugees in Independent Bangladesh, 1971*






---------- Post added at 09:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 AM ----------

*Indian army officers in a line. Bangladesh. 1971
*






---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------

*Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman and President Julfikar Ali Bhutto in hotel Intercontinental in Dhaka, Bangladesh. 1971.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*combat training to liberate Bangladesh. 1971*






---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------

*Henry Kissinger, U.S. Secretary of State in the Richard Nixon administration, Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, Tofail Ahmed in a press conference in Dhaka, Bangladesh. 1974.*





---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------

*General Niazi was the first to sign the document of surrender, sitting beside him was General Aurora of the Indian army. They are flanked by commander of the Bangladesh Air Force, A.K. Khondokar and Indian Army officers. Bangladesh. *






---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------

*Soldiers moving on a truck through a crowded road in Bangladesh in 1971*






---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------

*Sheikh Mujibur Rahman on his return to Bangladesh from Pakistan. 10th January 1972 *






---------- Post added at 09:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 AM ----------

*A Mukti carries his injured comrade at Haluaghat, Mymensingh. Bangladesh. December 6, 1971.*






---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 AM ----------

*Slain people in front of Jessore City College*






---------- Post added at 10:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------

*New Market of Kushtia, destroyed by Allied bombing. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

*Dr. Fazle Rabbi, a prominent heart surgeon of his time, was brutally killed by the Pakistani military in Rayer Bazar killing ground today known as Rayer Bazar Boddho Bhumi.*






---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 AM ----------

*An emotional moment with a handicapped freedom fighter in Dhaka Medical College *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rig Vedic

Faarhan said:


> *The Bengal famine of 1943 (&#2468;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480 occurred in undivided Bengal (now independent Bangladesh and the Indian state of West Bengal) in 1943. It is estimated that over three million people died from starvation, malnutrition and related illnesses during the famine.
> The photographer was William Vandivert. See the true face of British Raj and how they governed India at the end of their reign*



*Churchill's Secret War, By Madhusree Mukerjee*

Reviewed by Chandak Sengoopta
Friday, 3 September 2010

Ihave not become the King's First Minister in order to preside over the liquidation of the British Empire," Winston Churchill famously declared in 1942. That passion for empire did not, however, entail the duty of protecting the lives of the King's distant subjects, especially Indians, "a beastly people with a beastly religion." In 1943, as millions were dying of starvation in 1943 in Bengal, the birthplace of the Raj, Churchill not only refused to help but prevented others from doing so, commenting that Indians "bred like rabbits." The Churchill industry, more interested in the great man's dentures than in his war crimes, has managed to keep this appalling story fairly quiet.

Much has been written on the Bengal famine in India and America, but mostly concentrating on local factors. Madhusree Mukerjee's Churchill's Secret War, however, sets the disaster in its imperial context, showing how the story of the famine was interwoven with the history of Gandhi's "Quit India" movement and the attitudes and priorities of Churchill and his war cabinet. It establishes how Churchill and his associates could easily have stopped the famine with a few shipments of foodgrains but refused, in spite of repeated appeals from two successive Viceroys, Churchill's own Secretary of State for India and even the President of the United States.

Famines, never unknown in India, became increasingly lethal during the Raj because of the export of foodgrains and the replacement of food crops with indigo or jute. The Second World War made things worse, especially after Japanese forces occupied Burma in 1942, cutting off Indian rice imports. Then a destructive cyclone hit the Bengal coast just when the crucial winter crop was maturing and the surviving rice was damaged by disease. Officials of the Raj, fearing a Japanese invasion, confiscated everything that might help the invading force  boats, carts, motor vehicles, elephants and, crucially, all the rice available. The Japanese never came but a panicking public  and many crafty businessmen  immediately began to hoard rice and the staple food of the people quickly disappeared from the marketplace.

Government stocks were released but only to feed the people of Calcutta, especially British businesspeople and their employees, railway and port workers and government staff. Controlled shops were opened for less important Calcuttans and the urban population never suffered too greatly. The rural masses, however, were left to the wolves. This was when Churchill could have made a difference by sending wheat or rice to Bengal, and not enormous quantities. The point was to make hoarding unprofitable and as the Viceroy Lord Linlithgow pointed out, "the mere knowledge of impending imports" would have done so by lowering the price of rice.

Churchill and his war cabinet, however, decided to reserve available shipping to take food to Italy in case it fell to the Allies. Indian nationalist Subhas Chandra Bose, then fighting with Axis forces, offered to send rice from Burma but British censors did not even allow his offer to be reported. Australia and Canada were eager to send wheat but virtually all merchant ships plying in the Indian Ocean area had been moved to the Atlantic in order to bring food to Britain, which already had a comfortable stockpile.

So hundreds of thousands perished in the villages of Bengal and, by the middle of 1943, hordes of starving people were flooding into Calcutta, most dying on the streets, often in front of well-stocked shops or restaurants serving lavish meals. The very air of the metropolis, a journalist noted, was pervaded by that "distinctive sourish odour which the victims give off a few hours before the end."

In London, Churchill's beloved advisor, the physicist Frederick Alexander Lindemann (Lord Cherwell), was unmoved. A firm believer in Malthusian population theory, he blamed Indian philoprogenitiveness for the famine  sending more food would worsen the situation by encouraging Indians to breed more. The prime minister was of the same opinion and expressed himself so colourfully that Leo Amery, Secretary of State for India, exploded at him, comparing his attitudes to Hitler's.

The Churchill industry has always denied that their idol could have done anything to relieve the Bengal famine. Shipping, they claim, was scarce and it just wasn't possible to send food to Bengal. Mukerjee nails those "terminological inexactitudes" with precision. There was a shipping glut in summer and autumn 1943, thanks to the US transferring cargo ships to British control. Churchill, Lindemann and their close associates simply did not consider Indian lives worth saving.

Mukerjee has researched this forgotten holocaust with great care and forensic rigour. Mining an extensive range of sources, she not only sheds light on the imperial shenanigans around the famine, but on a host of related issues, such as the flowering of nationalism in famine-hit districts, Churchill's fury about the sterling credit that India was piling up in London, or the dreadful situation in the villages even after the famine was technically over. Her calmly phrased but searing account of imperial brutality will shame admirers of the Greatest Briton and horrify just about everybody else.

Chandak Sengoopta teaches history at Birkbeck College, London

Churchill's Secret War, By Madhusree Mukerjee - Reviews, Books - The Independent

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz

*Field Marshal Sam Manekshaw of the Indian army addresses troops with helmets, during Liberation War. Bangladesh. 1971.*







---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 AM ----------

*The Mukti bahini in Dhaka stadium at the reception ceremony of their leader Kader Siddiqui. Dhaka, Bangladesh. December 18, 1971*






---------- Post added at 10:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 AM ----------

*Muktis. Bangladesh. December 8, 1971.*






---------- Post added at 10:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------

*The field in front of Jessore Degree College was used as killing ground*






---------- Post added at 10:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 AM ----------

*A street child or Tokai leading a procession during the mass revolt of 1969. Dhaka, East Pakistan.*







---------- Post added at 10:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 AM ----------

*This picture is of two non-bengali members of
Lalbagh Shanti committee are ridiculed*






---------- Post added at 10:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 AM ----------

*Bangabandhu held a press conference at his 32, Dhanmondi residence. Dhaka, East Pakistan. March 1971*






---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 AM ----------

*Students on the streets during the non-coperation movement of 1970*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

*The Palbari area of Jessore, destroyed by bombing*






---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------

*On 6th December 1971, as India acknowledges Bangladesh as an independent state, Bangladeshis in Kolkata bring out a large victory procession*






---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------

*1969: The Jinnah Avenue, now known as Bangabandhu Avenue, during a strike or hartaal*






---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------

*A soldier shakes hand and salutes Field Marshal Sam Manekshaw. Bangladesh. 1971.*






---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------

*Inspired by Bangabandhus speech on 7th March, 1971, in Race Course now known as Sohrowardi Uddyan, retired army personnel assembled in Outer Stadium to prepare for Liberation War.*





---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------

*A decomposed body near Rayer Bazar killing ground.*






---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------

*February 21, 1971: People pay tribute to the martyrs of language movement at the Shahid Minar, last time in East Pakistan. Dhaka, East Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

*Torchlight procession in front of Shahid Minar (Monument for the martyr of Language Movement during 21 February 1952) in Dhaka, Bangladesh*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Bangladesh famine 1975

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*A violent procession against the Government of Yahia Khan in Mymensingh. Bangladesh. April, 1971.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## third eye

Faarhan said:


> ---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]*A soldier shakes hand and salutes Field Marshal Sam Manekshaw. Bangladesh. 1971.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A decomposed body near Rayer Bazar killing ground.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------




Few comments:

The IA General in shown shaking hands with a ' Soldier'and in post # 14 above is not FM Sam but Gen Gandharv Nakra.

No offence meant but in post #1 the pictures are old but what is ' Great' about human skeletons and decomposed human bodies strewn in a field ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Life sketch of W.A.S. Ouderland, Bir Pratik
Mr W A S Ouderland was born in December 1917 in Amsterdam, The Netherlands.
He started work with the Bata Shoe Company. He was called up to serve as a sergeant in the Dutch Royal Signals Corps on the eve of Nazi invasion in 1940.

He was taken prisoner by the Nazis, but he soon escaped from the POW camp and joined the Dutch resistance. He spoke fluent German, which helped him keep the resistance as well as the Allied forces abreast of German movements.

Following the end of the World War II, he returned to work for Bata. He was posted as the CEO of Bata operation in the then East Pakistan on the eve of our War of Liberation. Brutal repression and occupation of unarmed Bangladeshis by the Pakistani occupation army reminded him of the similar brutalities perpetrated by the Nazis in occupied Europe. He fully appreciated the legitimacy of Bangladeshi resistance against the brute forces of occupation.

He felt the acute need to make the world aware of the extent of genocide. As he was able to move freely as a foreigner, he took photographs of the atrocities committed by Pakistanis and their agents. He then passed these photographs to the world press.

As CEO of a major multinational, he enjoyed close access to higher echelon of the occupation forces. Indeed, he had close personal relationship with Gens Tikka Khan and Niazi. He maintained the appearance of friendship to the Pakistani top brass in order to avail sensitive information. He then passed these vital information on to the Mukti Bahini.

As the War progressed, he secretly began to train and assist local youths around the Tongi area in the art of guerilla resistance. He sent his family away from occupied Bangladesh so that he could turn his residence into a safe haven for our freedom fighters and their weapons.

He was awarded gallantry award Bir Pratik for his contribution to our War of Liberation.

Mr Ouderland remained in Bangladesh till 1978 and was transferred to Australia thereafter. He later settled in Australia and died after prolonged ailment at the age of 84 in a hospital at the Western Australian city of Perth on 18 May 2001. His love and concern for Bangladesh was undiminished until his last days.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

third eye said:


> Few comments:
> 
> The IA General in shown shaking hands with a ' Soldier'and in post # 14 above is not FM Sam but Gen Gandharv Nakra.
> 
> No offence meant but in post #1 the pictures are old but what is ' Great' about human skeletons and decomposed human bodies strewn in a field ?



1. thanks for the correction... 2. they were great and rare to me, emm dont know about your choice...............


----------



## third eye

Faarhan said:


> 1. thanks for the correction... 2. they were great and rare to me, emm dont know about your choice...............



No Problem

As regards my choice, I do not find views of dead bodies great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Tribal Man from Eastern Bengal,- 1860's*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gautam

i just relived the history. thanks Farhan.


----------



## LaBong

A relevant article on Bengal famine -- 

The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Metro | Churchill&#8217;s famine

Madhusree Mukerjee tells real-life stories of the Bengal famine of 1943 in Churchill&#8217;s Secret War.

*&#8220;Everywhere in the world famine has resulted in cannibalism. But not so in Bengal. Villagers here would rather die,&#8221; said Mukerjee at the launch of her book at Oxford Bookstore on Friday.*

Stories of the famine abound in Bengali literature. Vivid descriptions of hordes of villagers, little better than skeletons, thronging the streets of Calcutta, begging &#8220;Phyan dao ma (Give me some rice starch)&#8221; are a part of the city&#8217;s memory. While most have laid the blame on the colonial government and World War II for this man-made famine that killed three million in rural Bengal, Mukerjee has very pointedly fixed the responsibility of this massive human tragedy on Churchill and his war cabinet.

*While it is known that the British prime minister during World War II nursed a hatred towards Indians &#8220;who bred like rabbits&#8221;, it still comes as a shock that shiploads of wheat from Australia bypassed the Indian subcontinent to head for the Balkan states to add to the stockpile of foodgrain there.*
*
&#8220;Churchill just ignored every plea, including that of Viceroy Linlithgow, for foodgrain shipments to India,&#8221; says Mukerjee.*

While such shipments would not have been enough to feed the hungry masses, they would have done their bit to bring down the price of rice that had shot up because of black markets and hoarding.

Mukerjee, a physicist by training and a science journalist by profession, took up writing a few years ago. Churchill&#8217;s Secret War is her second book, the first being The Land of Naked People on the aborigines of the Andaman islands.

&#8220;We should sit back and think whether it is prudent to urge the rapid urbanisation of our villages because when people are taken out of their cultural context, they inevitably will lose their values,&#8221; said Mukerjee.

The book was released by Mahasveta Debi.

---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------





Another by Sashi Tharoor 
--------------------------------------

Few statesmen of the 20th century have reputations as outsize as Winston Churchill's. And yet his assiduously self-promoted image as what the author Harold Evans called "the British Lionheart on the ramparts of civilization" rests primarily on his World War II rhetoric, rather than his actions as the head of a government that ruled the biggest empire the world has ever known. Madhusree Mukerjee's new book, Churchill's Secret War, reveals a side of Churchill largely ignored in the West and considerably tarnishes his heroic sheen.

Read more: Books: Churchill's Shameful Role in the Bengal Famine - TIME


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## Zabaniyah

>



Very...sad and striking photo. 



>



That kid was shot dead moments later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Faarhan said:


> [/COLOR]*Slain people in front of Jessore City College*



Bihari killed by mutkis.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bodies of West Pakistanis dragged by muktis.... including children



A west Pakistani in hands of muktis.



Bangalis gourging the eyes of a Pakistani




Muktis bayoneting Pakistanis.





Massacre of Pakistanis .

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## kobiraaz

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Bodies of West Pakistanis dragged by muktis.... including children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A west Pakistani in hands of muktis.
> 
> 
> 
> Bangalis gourging the eyes of a Pakistani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muktis bayoneting Pakistanis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massacre of Pakistanis .



i have doubt about first one.... as i have seen it many times elsewhere with different title.... 
They are not muktis, but local bangalis trying to get rid of the bodies.......
Rest others are photos of Razakars after 16th december when they were caught!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

i have heard from my mother, a razakar was caught from their village by Muktis after victory.....
they cut his skin everywhere and applied salt while he was alive.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Faarhan said:


> i have doubt about first one.... as i have seen it many times elsewhere with different title....
> They are not muktis, but local bangalis trying to get rid of the bodies.......
> Rest others are photos of Razakars after 16th december when they were caught!


 
Why would bangalis drag bodies of their own people like dead animal? any sane man wouldnt do tht... they r bihari killed by mutki.... keep in mind tht 1 MILLION NON BANGALIS WERE MASACRED BY BANGALIS.And the biharis continue to suffer even now.


Razakars? the one in which eyes r being gourged is a famous eye surgeon... and the rest were civilian... 

While PA was targetting non muslim bangali militants n spies of india..and india spread propoganda n arming mutkis in a proxy war.

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------




Faarhan said:


> i have heard from my mother, a razakar was caught from their village by Muktis after victory.....
> they cut his skin everywhere and applied salt while he was alive.......




Bangali refugees in Pakistan should go back to BD...while same india treats u with love now... by the hands of BSF.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz

> Why would bangalis drag bodies of their own people like dead animal? any sane man wouldnt do tht... they r bihari killed by mutki.... keep in mind tht 1 MILLION NON BANGALIS WERE MASACRED BY BANGALIS.And the biharis continue to suffer even now.


those are decomposed putrified body of unknown people to those bangalis...... you expect more than this??? 



> Razakars? the one in which eyes r being gourged is a famous eye surgeon... and the rest were civilian...


name? source??


> While PA was targetting non muslim bangali militants n spies of india..and india spread propoganda n arming mutkis in a proxy war


lie... muslims were killed!! if you check any list ( such as the list of students of my educational institute who were killed in 25th march ) you will find more than 60% are muslims..... 


> Bangali refugees in Pakistan should go back to BD...while same india treats u with love now... by the hands of BSF.


yes, there should be exchange of bangalis and biharis.... but so far i know new generations of biharis dont want to go there anymore.......

anyway ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Faarhan said:


> those are decomposed putrified body of unknown people to those bangalis...... you expect more than this???
> 
> 
> name? source??
> lie... muslims were killed!! if you check any list ( such as the list of students of my educational institute who were killed in 25th march ) you will find more than 60% are muslims.....
> 
> yes, there should be exchange of bangalis and biharis.... but so far i know new generations of biharis dont want to go there anymore.......
> 
> anyway ....



Yeah 3 million killed and millions raped... where is the data?? i bet it wasnt more than 30,000 militants.

Googl the sources urself .. i dnt have enough time..

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...nOmRAw&usg=AFQjCNF_p91b5UP9eiKWhTtjB0E1fqth5Q

1 million biharis were butchered by u.

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------




Abir said:


> Does that make them any less criminal, or non-Muslims are by default Wajb-e-Qatal?


 

Traitors,spies yeah they are.. can u comprehend tht mr drunk?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asad71

A good collection indeed. That Indian Gen appearing twice in Gurkha hat is not Manekshaw. Probably Gen Raina.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

banglarmanush said:


> Any sane man would not want to touch a ******* body.
> 
> Pakistanis claim that 300 000 bdeshies died not 3 000 000. Yet you are claiming that 1 000 000 million non bangalees died in the war.
> 
> Razakars means traitor in bd language. These men, whoever they are, helped *pakis* massacare bdeshies. They got what they deserved.
> 
> Your country's target of eliminating our minorities resulted in 25th march. Where bdeshies, regardless of religion, social status, sex, etc. were killed. Mukti bahini were formed after that.
> 
> *Biharis should go back to pakistan now, they will love your hourly sucide bombings*
> LOL @ india part. Do you seriously think we got independence to get love from india  ??? *WE DONT TAKE CRAP FROM INDIA AND WE CERTAINLY DIDNT TAKE CRAP FROM PAKISTAN. *
> JOY BANGLA, BANGALIR JOY



Nice language... shows ur background.. good luck BSF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Nice language... *shows ur background*.. Hurray BSF.


 

which is????


----------



## Night_Raven

Very informative thread .. as they say "A picture is worth a thousand words" ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Night_Raven

Reminds me of "The Schindler's List" ....



Faarhan said:


> *Life sketch of W.A.S. Ouderland, Bir Pratik
> Mr W A S Ouderland was born in December 1917 in Amsterdam, The Netherlands.
> He started work with the Bata Shoe Company. He was called up to serve as a sergeant in the Dutch Royal Signals Corps on the eve of Nazi invasion in 1940.
> 
> He was taken prisoner by the Nazis, but he soon escaped from the POW camp and joined the Dutch resistance. He spoke fluent German, which helped him keep the resistance as well as the Allied forces abreast of German movements.
> 
> Following the end of the World War II, he returned to work for Bata. He was posted as the CEO of Bata operation in the then East Pakistan on the eve of our War of Liberation. Brutal repression and occupation of unarmed Bangladeshis by the Pakistani occupation army reminded him of the similar brutalities perpetrated by the Nazis in occupied Europe. He fully appreciated the legitimacy of Bangladeshi resistance against the brute forces of occupation.
> 
> He felt the acute need to make the world aware of the extent of genocide. As he was able to move freely as a foreigner, he took photographs of the atrocities committed by Pakistanis and their agents. He then passed these photographs to the world press.
> 
> As CEO of a major multinational, he enjoyed close access to higher echelon of the occupation forces. Indeed, he had close personal relationship with Gens Tikka Khan and Niazi. He maintained the appearance of friendship to the Pakistani top brass in order to avail sensitive information. He then passed these vital information on to the Mukti Bahini.
> 
> As the War progressed, he secretly began to train and assist local youths around the Tongi area in the art of guerilla resistance. He sent his family away from occupied Bangladesh so that he could turn his residence into a safe haven for our freedom fighters and their weapons.
> 
> He was awarded gallantry award Bir Pratik for his contribution to our War of Liberation.
> 
> Mr Ouderland remained in Bangladesh till 1978 and was transferred to Australia thereafter. He later settled in Australia and died after prolonged ailment at the age of 84 in a hospital at the Western Australian city of Perth on 18 May 2001. His love and concern for Bangladesh was undiminished until his last days.*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

banglarmanush said:


> which is????



I can post more racist,uncivilised,ill mannered post than you... but my "tarbiat" home given manners dnt allow me too....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

nice thread.The pictures of famine really shook me.Come to think of it.Bengal is the one of the most fertile region of South Asia,and famine occurs there.It shows the level of mismanagement by the British.

Regarding the 1971 liberation war,well brutalities have been there on both the sides.No point on competing on the ground of who is more brutal.
I think everybody will agree to the fact that without fire there cannot be any smoke.One should ask why there was fire,before portraying who got burnt in that fire.So far as the conflict between Bengalis and the West Pakistanis are concerned,there is one big difference.The massacre of the Bengalis was conducted by the Pakistani army or the "Khan-Sena",while the brutalities by the Bengalis were un organized reactions.As an agent of the protector of the government,the army should be seen in a role of reducing and controlling violence and massacre,not taking part in it.
Thats where the Pakistani army failed,and thats why there was Mukti Bahini,thats why there is Bangladesh now in place of East Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

well, lets stop fighting........ lets see some photos when we were one country..................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

A awe some thread i just wonder how could i missed it all this time ? thaks farhan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Faarhan said:


> well, lets stop fighting........ lets see some photos when we were one country..................



Same structure still there now painted blue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tameem

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I can post more racist,uncivilised,ill mannered post than you... but my "tarbiat" home given manners dnt allow me too....


 
Brother have patience and don't curse these poor little chaps who out of ill every now and than needs to exhaust their frustration towards Pakistan and for that reason any such thread in which they needs to involve Pakistan for their just cause, thier are three fundamental statements towards Pakistan and its people in it.

Remember, Once we are One!!
Remember, You betrayed us!!
Remember, We hates You!!

Our answer to all these Bangladeshis who are making such statements should be loud and clear; 

Soo WOT?? 
Don't Disturbe!!
Grow Up!!

They don't want a purposefull discussion to find out causes and problems but only an apeasement of thier ego by making humiliating statements towards Pakistan. keep them remains in thier ponds with that nagging sound, keep them remains in history forever!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kobiraaz

Tameem said:


> Brother have patience and don't curse these poor little chaps who out of ill every now and than needs to exhaust their frustration towards Pakistan and for that reason any such thread in which they needs to involve Pakistan for their just cause, thier are three fundamental statements towards Pakistan and its people in it.
> 
> Remember, Once we are One!!
> Remember, You betrayed us!!
> *Remember, We hates You!!*
> 
> Our answer to all these Bangladeshis who are making such statements should be loud and clear;
> 
> Soo WOT??
> Don't Disturbe!!
> Grow Up!!
> 
> *They don't want a purposefull discussion to find out causes and problems but only an apeasement of thier ego by making humiliating statements towards Pakistan*. keep them remains in thier ponds with that nagging sound, keep them remains in history forever!!


 
whats wrong with you guys??? 

no one wants to humiliate you.....

If you really think Bangladeshis hate you - then " grow up "

spend more time in this forum.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Tameem said:


> Brother have patience and don't curse these poor little chaps who out of ill every now and than needs to exhaust their frustration towards Pakistan and for that reason any such thread in which they needs to involve Pakistan for their just cause, thier are three fundamental statements towards Pakistan and its people in it.
> 
> Remember, Once we are One!!
> Remember, You betrayed us!!
> Remember, We hates You!!
> 
> Our answer to all these Bangladeshis who are making such statements should be loud and clear;
> 
> Soo WOT??
> Don't Disturbe!!
> Grow Up!!
> 
> They don't want a purposefull discussion to find out causes and problems but only an apeasement of thier ego by making humiliating statements towards Pakistan. keep them remains in thier ponds with that nagging sound, keep them remains in history forever!!



Utter foolishness!! You massacre people in millions,and when they protest,all you have to say is ,"Grow up??"


----------



## monitor

Well brother the thread purpose is not to discuss 1971 but to going back to painted history of Bengal. there are no way we can forget our past nor we can live forever in the past .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

*Suhrawardy uddan in 1966. this temple was demolished by army in 1971
*






*now.........
*


----------



## Tameem

monitor said:


> Well brother the thread purpose is not to discuss 1971 but to going back to painted history of Bengal. there are no way we can forget our past nor we can live forever in the past .



Monitor! Why an average Bangladeshi member here in PDF whenever tried to interact with Pakistanis wants to starts from 1971.....why can't they tried to starts from 1947? Sole Search!!

Because without 1947 you couldn't reach at 1971....!!!!!!!! Remember!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nForce said:


> Utter foolishness!! You massacre people in millions,and when they protest,all you have to say is ,"Grow up??"


And the proof of the millions is>? a foolish statement by some indian?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Shahidullah Hall. Dhaka University. 1908.*






*now*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> And the proof of the millions is>? a foolish statement by some indian?



Here is the proof --



> The high estimates of how many Bengalis were massacred are almost 10 times the low estimates:
> 
> WHPSI: 307,013 deaths by pol.viol. in Pakistan, 1971.
> D.Smith says 500,000
> S&S: 500,000 (Civil War, Mar.-Dec. 1971)
> 1984 World Almanac: up to 1,000,000 civilians were killed.
> Hartman: 1,000,000 Bengalis
> B&J: 1,000,000 Bengalis
> Kuper cites a study by Chaudhuri which counted 1,247,000 dead, and mentions the possibility that it may be as many as 3,000,000.
> Porter: 1M-2M
> MEDIAN: 1,500,000
> Rummel: 1,500,000.
> Eckhardt: 1,000,000 civ. + 500,000 mil. = 1,500,000 (Bangladesh)
> Harff & Gurr: 1,250,000 to 3,000,000
> The official estimate in Bangladesh is 3 million dead. [AP 30 Dec. 2000; Agence France Presse 3 Oct. 2000;
> Rounaq Johan: 3,000,000 (in Century of Genocide: Eyewitness Accounts and Critical Views, Samuel Totten, ed., (1997))
> Compton's Encyclopedia, "Genocide": 3,000,000
> Encyclopedia Americana (2003), "Bangladesh": 3,000,000

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

*Dhaka University (1921) - DU Committee *


----------



## kobiraaz

*Ramna (1880)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*August 4, 1962, 8:00 a.m., Chittagong, Bangladesh --- Refueling Fokker Friendship Airplane at Chittagong,Bangladesh,*






---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------

*Station Sign at Naryanganj
(1962)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Muhammad Ali Jinnah in the civic ceremony at Race Course Maidan (currently Suhrawardy Udyan),*





---------- Post added at 01:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 AM ----------

*
Khwaja Nazimuddin (chief minister of East Pakistan) introduces the East Pakistan cabinet to Mr Jinnah (the founding father of Pakistan) in March 1948. *






---------- Post added at 01:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------

*Sheikh Mujibur rahman was elected to the East Bengal Legislative Assembly and serving briefly as the minister for agriculture. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*In 1957 Sheikh Mujib, Suhrawardy, chinese premier Zhou enlie*






---------- Post added at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------

*DECLERATION OF SIX POINTS 1966*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

out of topic: benazir bhutto with Indira Gandhi






---------- Post added at 01:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 AM ----------

*Quaid-e-Azam and Fatima Jinnah in Dhaka Cantonment with GOC Ayub Khan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nForce

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> And the proof of the millions is>? a foolish statement by some indian?



I will talk to you when you have grown matured enough.You can just refer to what Urbanized Greyhound has posted.

In the mean time,let us not derail the thread,its a good one.

@ Faarhan : Some more pictures please.....


----------



## Al-zakir

nForce said:


> Utter foolishness!! You massacre people in millions,and when they protest,all you have to say is ,"Grow up??"



Who made you Bharti our spoke man? Get the f off and get a life. 

We are mature enough to sort our difference. No need to get endorsement from damn Bharati.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nForce

Al-zakir said:


> Who made you Bharti our spoke man? Get the f off and get a life.
> 
> We are mature enough to sort our difference. No need to get endorsement from damn Bharati.



You are most welcome..

@ topic 

Some of the first Bangladeshi currency :












---------- Post added at 01:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

nForce said:


> I will talk to you when you have grown matured enough.You can just refer to what Urbanized Greyhound has posted.
> 
> In the mean time,let us not derail the thread,its a good one.
> 
> @ Faarhan : Some more pictures please.....


 


*Gandhi in Noakhali 1946*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

*General Osmani crssing a river near Lahore during 1965 PAK BHARAT war on the back of a horse*






---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 AM ----------

Gandhi spinning in Noakhali

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Urbanized Greyhound said:


> Here is the proof --



Conflicting figures by many people? not a single commision was formed to investigate the blames... except Hamud ur rahman commision:

Hamoodur Rahman Commission - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Faarhan said:


> *Suhrawardy uddan in 1966. this temple was demolished by army in 1971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *now.........
> *



Sheikh Mujib had refused permission to rebuild the temple. His daughter has allowed that - and more facilities.


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Conflicting figures by many people? not a single commision was formed to investigate the blames... except Hamud ur rahman commision:
> 
> Hamoodur Rahman Commission - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



That was the "official" Pakistani commission set up to investigate excesses. And it was set up by Yahya Khan loyalists ...so it can be presumed to have grossly under reported data. 

Also the veracity of the state sponsored Genocide was confirmed by the Blood Telegram sent by American diplomat Archer Blood.


----------



## Al-zakir

asad71 said:


> Sheikh Mujib had refused permission to rebuild the temple. His daughter has allowed that - and more facilities.



So there will be Hindu community going there to pray or what?

Can it be demolish once again after la-hasina goes in to hell?


----------



## Areesh

Urbanized Greyhound said:


> That was the "official" Pakistani commission set up to investigate excesses. And it was set up by Yahya Khan loyalists ...so it can be presumed to have grossly under reported data.
> 
> Also the veracity of the state sponsored Genocide was confirmed by the Blood Telegram sent by American diplomat Archer Blood.



I can understand your "love" for humanity and all that but you are going off topic I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

March 7,1971,Speech by Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Urbanized Greyhound said:


> That was the "official" Pakistani commission set up to investigate excesses. And it was set up by Yahya Khan loyalists ...so it can be presumed to have grossly under reported data.
> 
> Also the veracity of the state sponsored Genocide was confirmed by the Blood Telegram sent by American diplomat Archer Blood.



The bangladeshi govt itself puts the toll at 3 lac... which is over exegerated... 

What abt Sarmila Boses work? shes not a Pakistani?or even a muslim but the daughter of a bangali hindu freedom fighter do u believe her?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

Areesh said:


> I can understand your "love" for humanity and all that but you are going off topic I guess.



Am discussing out of academic interest. Photos of Bengalis ---Thread topic is a bit vague and involves discussions on a lot of subjects . Anyways most of the pics are of 1971 times and so its tangentially related. 



Pakistani Nationalist said:


> The bangladeshi govt itself puts the toll at 3 lac... which is over exegerated...
> 
> What abt Sarmila Boses work? shes not a Pakistani?or even a muslim but the daughter of a bangali hindu freedom fighter do u believe her?



I wouldn't want to depend on a single source , like Sharmila Bose( 30,000) or even Official Bangladesh official figures( 3 lacs) 

But its worth noting that most "independent sources give the numbers as above one million --and official sources do not reflect this because many cases were brought to light much later. Anyways lets agree to differ on this.

Btw ; The Hamoodur Rahman commission was heavily criticized by Gen Niazi , ex general of the Pakistan armed forces , on glossing over the roles of four individuals --Gen Tikka Khan , Gen Rao Farman Ali Khan , Zulfikar Ali Bhutto and gen Yahya Khan . The former two rose to quite prominent positions in the Pakistan military in later years. 

This illustrates the fact that the commission may have been biased in certain aspects.


----------



## Avisheik

Al-zakir said:


> So there will be Hindu community going there to pray or what?
> 
> Can it be demolish once again la-hasina goes in to hell?



Why do you want to demolish it?? it has been there before, until 1971.


----------



## Al-zakir

banglarmanush said:


> Why do you want to demolish it?? it has been there before, until 1971.



So, why does it have to rebuild again? We are mostly Muslim population and I do not want to see a mandir in middle of the park. If you want to build a mandir then build it else where, why does it have to be in public place? La-Hasina and her perty now a days trying to shove hinduani on Bangladeshi Muslim, she going to pay dearly for this bigotry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

Al-zakir said:


> So, why does it have to rebuild again? We are mostly Muslim population and I do not want to see a mandir in middle of the park. If you want to build a mandir then build it else where, why does it have to be in public place? La-Hasina and her perty now a days trying to shove hinduani on Bangladeshi Muslim, she going to pay dearly for this bigotry.



I am replying to your post of demolishing it after its rebuild again. Why would you want to demolish it after its rebuild?


----------



## Al-zakir

banglarmanush said:


> I am replying to your post of demolishing it after its rebuild again. Why would you want to demolish it after its rebuild?



Because we do not want it there in first place. This is being rebuild by la-Hasina, according to Asad71. If she some how build it then some how it will be demolish in future. Do you understand?


----------



## Roybot

Al-zakir said:


> So, why does it have to rebuild again? We are mostly Muslim population and I do not want to see a mandir in middle of the park. If you want to build a mandir then build it else where, why does it have to be in public place? La-Hasina and her perty now a days trying to shove hinduani on Bangladeshi Muslim, she going to pay dearly for this bigotry.



Here's a question for you, what was there before, the park or the temple?


----------



## Avisheik

Al-zakir said:


> Because we do not want it there in first place. This is being rebuild by la-Hasina, according to Asad71. If she some how build it then *some how it be demolish in future*. Do you understand?



Didnt understand that part.


----------



## integra

*Nawab Khwaja Sir Abdul Ghani Mian (1813-1896)*







*Nawab Bahadur Khwaja Sir Salimullah Khan (1871-1915)(founder of all india muslim league*

---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 AM ----------







*Nawab Bahadur Khwaja Habibullah Khan (1895-1958) and his 4th wife, Ayesha Begum.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-zakir

roy_gourav said:


> Here's a question for you, what was there before, the park or the temple?



Doesn't matter. It is gone and should stay that way. 



banglarmanush said:


> Didnt understand that part.



I know the sentiment of your kind. After all you are a Awami type.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Alamgir's reign showing Muhammad Azam as a child, at the foot of the throne on which his father is sitting. Standing behind him (purple tunic) is *Shaista Khan.*






portrait of Murshid Quli Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

Dhaka University Library (1955)


----------



## Maira La

roy_gourav said:


> Here's a question for you, what was there before, the park or the temple?



Don't waste your time here if you love advocating for the minorities. Go rebuild Babri Mosque.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Apocalypse said:


> Don't waste your time here if you love advocating for the minorities. Go rebuild Babri Mosque.



Not advocating anything here, He said there is no need for a temple in a park, but it was the park which was built around the temple not the other way round.

P.S: I couldn't find any news about rebuilding the temple. Wonder where Asad71 pulled that out from

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

Al-zakir said:


> Doesn't matter. It is gone and should stay that way.
> 
> 
> I know the sentiment of your kind. After all you are a Awami type.



What's wrong with the existence of a Hindu temple? Your mentality is pretty disturbing!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Avisheik

Al-zakir said:


> Doesn't matter. It is gone and should stay that way.
> 
> 
> 
> *I know the sentiment of your kind*. After all you are a Awami type.



ok, Shob janta shomsher, care to elaborate my sentiments? Nah im just a hindu, not awami. There's a diff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

integra said:


> Dhaka University Library (1955)



they were not pretty, but stylist !!


----------



## Md Akmal

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> The bangladeshi govt itself puts the toll at 3 lac... which is over exegerated...
> 
> What abt Sarmila Boses work? shes not a Pakistani?or even a muslim but the *daughter of a bangali hindu freedom fighter do u believe her?*




@ So far I know, Sarmila Bose was the close relative of Subash Chandra Bose(grand daughter) and he belongs to West Bengal. How come her father was a freedom fighter ?????


----------



## kobiraaz

integra said:


> *Nawab Bahadur Khwaja Sir Salimullah Khan (1871-1915)(founder of all india muslim league*








QUITE ARISTOCRATIC


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

Md Akmal said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> @ So far I know, Sarmila Bose was the close relative of Subash Chandra Bose(grand daughter) and he belongs to West Bengal. How come her father was a freedom fighter ?????



Freedom fighter in 1947, freedom from the British .....that's what he meant ...not freedom fighter in 1971 BD war ...

Sharmila Bose's research refutes the stand that 3 lac people lost their lives ...she says its more closer to Pakistani official figures of 26, 000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> *The bangladeshi govt itself puts the toll at 3 lac... which is over exegerated... *
> What abt Sarmila Boses work? shes not a Pakistani?or even a muslim but the daughter of a bangali hindu freedom fighter do u believe her?



Three million to be exact.



Al-zakir said:


> I know the sentiment of your kind. After all you are a Awami type.



Minority rights are important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Boy from the caste of scribes, Bengal, about 1856
*






---------- Post added at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------

*Portrait of a group of women and children from Bangladesh taken by an unknown photographer in the early 1860
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Fleet of cars in Shahbag,Dhaka (1904)

Lady Curzon at wheel of a Dechchamp Tonneau model (1902), with Lord Curzon beside her.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

*Film star Nadeem and other at FDC Studio , Dhaka (1967)
*





---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------

*Shahbagh (1903) - The Darbar Hall (Now Madhur Canteen at Dhaka University)

(this is where the Muslim League of India was founded in 1906, today is the well known Madhur Canteen at Dhaka University)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

*Bangabandhu with Indira Gandhi , Dhaka (1972)
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Whazzup

Nice works Farhan these Pics are really unique But I can't look at all 7 pages coz most of these pics really scary .
And can you plz post some pics of Hindu community still living in BD and tell me what are their views on India.(just PM it to me as its a bit offtopic.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## princeraihan

such rare photos...good job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zabanya said:


> Three million to be exac.


 

do u believe tht figure?


----------



## InFn-0

Faarhan said:


>



Thats Yasir Arafat, Bangabondhu and also Gaddafi in one pic. Epic. Dont know who the others are though


----------



## JonAsad

InFn-0 said:


> Thats Yasir Arafat, Bangabondhu and also Gaddafi in one pic. Epic. Dont know who the others are though



Left to right-
Yasir arafat-
you know who
Zulfiqar Bhutto
Gaddafi

The unlucky muslim leaders- proposed a muslim block- all murdered- died humiliating deaths- not in the photo but add King Faisal to the list of murdered-
God bless the free world- 

dont know the other two-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

JonAsad said:


> Left to right-
> Yasir arafat-
> you know who
> Zulfiqar Bhutto
> Gaddafi
> 
> *The unlucky muslim leaders- proposed a muslim block-* all murdered- died humiliating deaths- not in the photo but add King Faisal to the list of murdered-
> God bless the free world-
> 
> dont know the other two-



See the irony...

Sheikh was killed by Freedom Fighters, Bhutto arranged sanctuary for them and sent them to Gaddafi. Bhutto than was hanged by military who he had more faith than his fellow politicians. Then Gaddafi was killed by his own mercinery armies. From this photo smile could you tell that they hated each other that much? They wanted a muslim block?? My a$$.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Faarhan said:


> *Film star Nadeem and other at FDC Studio , Dhaka (1967)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------
> 
> *Shahbagh (1903) - The Darbar Hall (Now Madhur Canteen at Dhaka University)
> 
> (this is where the Muslim League of India was founded in 1906, today is the well known Madhur Canteen at Dhaka University)*



1.ML was convened at the Ahsan Manjil of the Dhaka Nawabs. The place is a museum now. The room where the meeting was held has been preserved with original furniture and sitting plan marked. On the wall of the room is a wall-to-wall painting of the meeting.

2. DU was established in 1921 and ML had played an active part in the agitation for the university. This canteen is historic because students have always gathered here to discuss/agitate about their demands. Happens today also. In the past this was a tin-shed with bamboo thatch partition. Post 1971 a concrete structure has been built.

---------- Post added at 03:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 AM ----------




Faarhan said:


> *Bangabandhu with Indira Gandhi , Dhaka (1972)
> *



I believe they just signed the much criticized 25 Years Friendship Treaty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> do u believe tht figure?



Nope. That was according to Sheikh Mujib. 

According to unofficial sources, it is stated that the Indians along with the AL leadership concluded that 300,000 people were killed in the war. When Mujib came to speak, he mistakenly (assumed) said that "Three million of my people were killed." 

The Indian officials were stunned. 

Unfortunately, that three million is taken officially by many Bangladeshis. 

Overall, Mujib was not a bad guy. His biggest mistake was that he made friends and alliances with a lot of bad people. And that continues to influence the AL today. Even actual war criminals actively serve in the AL today. 

Mujib was certainly an enigmatic character. 

As far as the numbers go, we can't say anything conclusive since the data can be biased. And during the 40 years of existence of Bangladesh, no work has been done to conclude or establish actual facts. There are two main factors in this:
1. Cold War-era complexities.
2. Lack of political will from the Bangladeshi leadership. 

Now, I would support today's Bangladesh taking responsibility for the crimes against Biharis and others, and support their rights just as any minority in Bangladesh. But that'll have to wait for a some time. And not going to happen as long as today's Awami League is around. 

Perhaps I am being Utopian(?)

In the end, the whole thing might actually be forgotten. And both Bangladesh and Pakistan work on their respective destinies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sarthak

Al-zakir said:


> Who made you Bharti our spoke man? Get the f off and get a life.
> 
> We are mature enough to sort our difference. No need to get endorsement from damn Bharati.


Not your mama's forum old man , he can write whatever he wants. So its you who needs to f off. Don't you have a damn job in the US or are you one of those lazy idiots living off unemployment benefits. Actually i half bet you are, otherwise who has time to troll a defense forum the whole day. And learn English for god sake. It is SPOKESMAN. It is sort out DIFFERENCES and what the hell do you mean by Endorsements? Do you even know what that word means. Now i'm sure you are unemployed. No one in the right mind would give a job to a person with 0 proficiency in the English language , besides , you have a mentality of a terrorist. At least learn to use the spell-check feature on PDF, its not that hard. And you are telling him to get a life ? LOL , how ironical , you are so lame and conservative that i bet you've never even spoken to a real girl before and even if you did , bet you gave her a long speech on how to wear a Burkha properly. So you go get a life.

Also , learn to talk in a civil tone. The rules don't just apply to junior members. You think words like "f off" make you look cool ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

sarthak said:


> Don't you have a damn job in the US or are you one of those lazy idiots living off unemployment benefits. Actually i half bet you are, otherwise who has time to *troll a defense forum the whole day.*



He doesn't immerse himself in a defense forum the whole day.


----------



## LaBong

sarthak said:


> Not your mama's forum old man , he can write whatever he wants. So its you who needs to f off. Don't you have a damn job in the US or are you one of those lazy idiots living off unemployment benefits. Actually i half bet you are, otherwise who has time to troll a defense forum the whole day. And learn English for god sake. It is SPOKESMAN. It is sort out DIFFERENCES and what the hell do you mean by Endorsements? Do you even know what that word means. Now i'm sure you are unemployed. No one in the right mind would give a job to a person with 0 proficiency in the English language , besides , you have a mentality of a terrorist. At least learn to use the spell-check feature on PDF, its not that hard. And you are telling him to get a life ? LOL , how ironical , you are so lame and conservative that i bet you've never even spoken to a real girl before and even if you did , bet you gave her a long speech on how to wear a Burkha properly. So you go get a life.


 
Hahaha that was some mean speech!


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Zabanya said:


> He doesn't immerse himself in a defense forum the whole day.



thank god for that. What a huge relief!


----------



## JonAsad

Abir said:


> Hahaha that was some mean speech!



interesting-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaPride

Great thread. Unbelievable how barbaric and vicious they were.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

JonAsad said:


> interesting-



How did I manage to arouse your interest, good Sir?


----------



## eastwatch

Al-zakir said:


> So, why does it have to rebuild again? We are mostly Muslim population and I do not want to see a mandir in middle of the park. If you want to build a mandir then build it else where, why does it have to be in public place? La-Hasina and her perty now a days trying to shove hinduani on Bangladeshi Muslim, she going to pay dearly for this bigotry.


 
The Mandir and its surrounding land nearby belong to the Hindu community of the country. No unilateral decision is good. Hindu community should be requested to vacate the land and accept a better larger land to build their temple, where they can can perform their religious duties.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> The Mandir and its surrounding land nearby belong to the Hindu community of the country. No unilateral decision is good. Hindu community should be requested to vacate the land and accept a better larger land to build their temple, where they can can perform their religious duties.


 
The land is already given to Hindu community. Few month ago I visited Ramna park and seems like they already taken half the park and built no less than 15 different Mandirs with different gods. I really enjoyed it there as they are all open Mandirs, means you can see the whole interior without really entering the Mandirs. They are wide open from frontal side. Attraction of the Park increased many fold thats for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

*Nawabzadi Ahmedi Bano Begum, daughter of Nawab Salimullah and Nawab Begum Raushan Akhtar. (1928)*







---------- Post added at 08:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------

*Dhaka Race Course (1890's)

A VIP British couple stroll through the lawns of the in Dhaka Race Course *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Portrait of six adults and a baby - Eastern Bengal 1860's*






---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------

*portrait of three women, probably a mother and her two daughters - Eastern Bengal 1860's
*






---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------

*Group portrait of Hindu ascetics (Sadhu) - Eastern Bengal 1860's
*






---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------

*Group of Three Goldsmiths Posed with the Tools of their Trade - Eastern Bengal 1860's*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

embargo singh submarine said:


> does bangladesh still claims West Bengal or not?


 
i never thought about west bengal or north india joining bd before entering this forum..... i don't like Ghoti people too much... We are better now being separated from each other......


----------



## kobiraaz

embargo singh submarine said:


> sir there are many bangladeshis and indians from west Bengal who think West Bengal belongs to bangladesh


it is a cute and lovely idea.... Land of bengal with the anthem of Amar shonar Bangla which was actually written to keep Banga united.... But it is not realistic for now..... We have seperated from pakistan, but now it would be their turn and i think they prefer to be in super power india:p :p anyway Bangal babus like Abir, goura(v)b, urban may shed some light here to clear your confusion..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Faarhan said:


> *Portrait of six adults and a baby - Eastern Bengal 1860's*


 
Interesting. From the dress up, it seems they are the muslim migrant from west. Any thought?


----------



## asad71

1.The British should have left the independent kingdom of Bengal- Bihar-Orissa as they had received through Emperor Shah Alam's "farman". However, the boundaries were set by men none whom was a son of the soil. Our true leader Netaji Subash was perhaps in Soviet custody in a Nehru-British conspiracy.
2. As a cultural identity we, the Bengalees are the largest lot concentrated in one location - except for the Han Chinese.
3. The Muslim factor has emerged crucial ever since 1905-6. If you look at the demographic graph in the eastern SA, a situation is soon arising when it would be correct to say, "*To Be Bengalee Is To BE A Muslim.*"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

asad71 said:


> 1.The British should have left the independent kingdom of Bengal- Bihar-Orissa as they had received through Emperor Shah Alam's "farman". However, the boundaries were set by men none whom was a son of the soil. Our true leader Netaji Subash was perhaps in Soviet custody in a Nehru-British conspiracy.
> 2. As a cultural identity we, the Bengalees are the largest lot concentrated in one location - except for the Han Chinese.
> 3. The Muslim factor has emerged crucial ever since 1905-6. If you look at the demographic graph in the eastern SA, a situation is soon arising when it would be correct to say, "*To Be Bengalee Is To BE A Muslim.*"



There was time when Bengalis were Hindu majority, there was time when they were Budhhist majority, now they are Muslim majority probably in future some other religion will gain momentum in this land, but the fact remains Bengalis have been and will be known as Bengali Hindu/Bengali Muslim/Bengali Buddhist; not Hindu Bengali, Muslim Bengali, Buddhist Bengali! 

Religion simply doesn't excite Bengalis as much as other means of abstract thinking do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Loyus

Abir said:


> There was time when Bengalis were Hindu majority, there was time when they were Budhhist majority, now they are Muslim majority probably in future some other religion will gain momentum in this land, but the fact remains Bengalis have been and will be known as Bengali Hindu/Bengali Muslim/Bengali Buddhist; not Hindu Bengali, Muslim Bengali, Buddhist Bengali!
> 
> Religion simply doesn't excite Bengalis as much as other means of abstract thinking do.



Dear Asad ,

Please speak for yourself or for your nation Bangladesh
Don't try to be a spokesperson for Bengalis..

We are proud of our culture, our literates, our poets, our freedom fighters, our festivals, our food..

Bangladesh was created for religion. you are a Mulsim state and please be happy with that.. 

i feel that Al-Zakir is one of the most honest persons in this forum. He resists Bangali culture on his country.. He wants to learn Arabic/Urdu wants it to be a part of Bangladesh, He hates Bengali New Year..
Rest of you do not know where your identitiy lies.. You are confused between Bengali culutre and your religious identity..
Worst of all you sound hypocrites
Well, for whatever it is, please keep it inside Bangaldesh. Thank you


----------



## Zabaniyah

Loyus said:


> Dear Asad ,
> 
> Please speak for yourself or for your nation Bangladesh
> Don't try to be a spokesperson for Bengalis..
> 
> We are proud of our culture, our literates, our poets, our freedom fighters, our festivals, our food..
> 
> Bangladesh was created for religion. you are a Mulsim state and please be happy with that..
> 
> i feel that Al-Zakir is one of the most honest persons in this forum. He resists Bangali culture on his country.. He wants to learn Arabic/Urdu wants it to be a part of Bangladesh, He hates Bengali New Year..
> Rest of you do not know where your identitiy lies.. You are confused between Bengali culutre and your religious identity..
> Worst of all you sound hypocrites
> Well, for whatever it is, please keep it inside Bangaldesh. Thank you



Today's Bangladeshi society at large mostly identifies itself with the Mughal era heritage. 

Although, the Mughals were invaders as well. Mainland India has generally been a magnet for invaders ranging from Aryans to Mughals. 

It is true that Bengal has a rich Buddhist heritage, but that is long gone. Their works were destroyed during the Aryan and Mughal invasions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Loyus

Zabanya said:


> Today's Bangladeshi society at large mostly identifies itself with the Mughal era heritage.
> 
> Although, the Mughals were invaders as well. Mainland India has generally been a magnet for invaders ranging from Aryans to Mughals.
> 
> It is true that Bengal has a rich Buddhist heritage, but that is long gone. Their works were destroyed during the Aryan and Mughal invasions.



Dear Zabanya,

I have found you a sane poster.
when you talk of India you see it basically means it is an assimilation of culutres.. be it indigeneous, hybird or external. A culture changes from time to time .. The food that i am eating, the dance, theatre, music, literature, statues, mandirs, masjids etc etc were all influenced by culure..
So for me not Hindu, not christian, not Buddhist but the pride in the culure that developed over a period of time is a matter of pride..
Do you know that the Mandirs in ancient Bengalis were influenced by the dome shape of Masjids.. Goto Kalna, Bhardhaman.. etc..
Do you know we take as much pride in Gour , Murshidabad and Siraj-Ud-Daulah as Durga Puja, Shayama Puja etc..
And what about Bengali calender
It has Islamic influence..
So when you talk about Bengali you are essentially takking pride all such aspects.. Not to mention the awesome Bengali renaissance and the poets, laureates that followed after..
But when I see the Bengalis who fought for their liberation in 1971 identifying Bengali culture with one religion it essentially coagulates into the thought that you are either confused etc etc

East Pakistan was founded on religion.. If your fellow posters take pride in that then let it be and for people like you who take pride in Bengali cutlture and are secular I would say : 
Welcome to Bengal..


----------



## Avisheik

Zabanya said:


> Today's Bangladeshi society at large mostly identifies itself with the Mughal era heritage.
> 
> Although, the Mughals were invaders as well. Mainland India has generally been a magnet for invaders ranging from Aryans to Mughals.
> 
> It is true that Bengal has a rich Buddhist heritage, but that is long gone. Their works were destroyed during the Aryan and Mughal invasions.



They arent destroyed, they are still in bd. But negiligence and destruction by local people are removing these structures from the face of the planet. Now, even the mughal structures are being destroyed in bd. 

P.S. there was no such thing as aryan invasion.


----------



## eastwatch

Zabanya said:


> Today's Bangladeshi society at large mostly identifies itself with the Mughal era heritage.
> 
> Although, the Mughals were invaders as well. Mainland India has generally been a magnet for invaders ranging from Aryans to Mughals.
> 
> It is true that Bengal has a rich Buddhist heritage, but that is long gone. Their works were destroyed during the Aryan and MUGHAL invasions.



Where did you get this idea that Budhist heritage was destroyed in Bengal by a Mughal invasion? Mughal invasion of Bengal continued for a long 30 years from 1576 to 1605 AD. It was between two groups of Muslims, and not between Muslim Mughals and Bengali Budhists. One contending Muslim group was the local Muslims led by the north Indian Pathans who were expelled from their stronghold by Babar in 1526 AD. Delhi Mughal power was the other contending group for the supremacy of political power of Bengal. 


Mughals won this long fight. In these fights Raja Man Singh, who was fighting for Badshah Akber, lost two of his sons, Arjun Singh and Durjoy Singh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

banglarmanush said:


> They arent destroyed, they are still in bd. But negiligence and destruction by local people are removing these structures from the face of the planet. Now, even the mughal structures are being destroyed in bd.
> 
> P.S. there was no such thing as aryan invasion.



Actually, the Aryans did invade many eons ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

Nope they didn't. There is a lot of differences between north indians and central Asian. Aryans by historical accounts were herdsmen. You do know after the fall of Indus valley civilization, the civilizations near the Ganges sprang up, literature flourished, etc. Herdsmen couldnt have possibly done that.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Loyus said:


> Dear Zabanya,
> 
> I have found you a sane poster.
> when you talk of India you see it basically means it is an assimilation of culutres.. be it indigeneous, hybird or external. A culture changes from time to time .. The food that i am eating, the dance, theatre, music, literature, statues, mandirs, masjids etc etc were all influenced by culure..



That can happen anywhere. Those Syhleti curry houses are literally changing the eating habits of the Brits 



Loyus said:


> So for me not Hindu, not christian, not Buddhist but the pride in the culure that developed over a period of time is a matter of pride..
> Do you know that the Mandirs in ancient Bengalis were influenced by the dome shape of Masjids.. Goto Kalna, Bhardhaman.. etc..
> Do you know we take as much pride in Gour , Murshidabad and Siraj-Ud-Daulah as Durga Puja, Shayama Puja etc..
> And what about Bengali calender
> It has Islamic influence..



I support cultural diversity.



Loyus said:


> So when you talk about Bengali you are essentially takking pride all such aspects.. Not to mention the awesome Bengali renaissance and the poets, laureates that followed after..



When the British came, the Hindus did assimilate into Western culture and knowledge to a higher degree compared to the Muslims. However, not many Muslims in the Bengal region didn't. This is one of the reasons why Muslims generally had few aristocrats compared to the Hindus. I really do wish they hadn't done that. At least gather the modern knowledge. 



Loyus said:


> But when I see the Bengalis who fought for their liberation in 1971 identifying Bengali culture with one religion it essentially coagulates into the thought that you are either confused etc etc
> 
> East Pakistan was founded on religion.. If your fellow posters take pride in that then let it be and for people like you who take pride in Bengali cutlture and are secular I would say :
> Welcome to Bengal..



Islam does not discriminate between cultures. Language is only part of a culture. They can have any form of government they want, be it an Empire or a Democracy. 

The very ideology that founded East Pakistan was short-lived, very, very short-lived. Ironic that the All India Muslim League was founded in Dhaka, and not Islamabad. 

I agree that today's Bangladeshis to some extent still aren't exactly seeing the light of their identity. At times, I question if the state is even viable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladeshis are quite confident about their identity.... You are making yourself a fool if you measure them according to your scale.... Bangladeshis are muslim first... It is applicable for each and every muslim all over the world, they may be Bengali, uzbek, pathan, arab, sudanese whatever... They are muslim first.... Ask any indian practising muslim , he will answer the same...We are seperated from west bengal because we are muslims, we are seperated from pakistan cause we are bangalis.... .. We are bengali muslim, this is our identity.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

iajdani said:


> Interesting. From the dress up, it seems they are the muslim migrant from west. Any thought?


they are muslim sure, mayb low class hindus ( according to them ) converted to Islam.... But west boleto?? West bengal? Not sure....


----------



## LaBong

banglarmanush said:


> Nope they didn't. There is a lot of differences between north indians and central Asian. Aryans by historical accounts were herdsmen. You do know after the fall of Indus valley civilization, the civilizations near the Ganges sprang up, literature flourished, etc. Herdsmen couldnt have possibly done that.



Right! There was no invasion but there *were* migrations. 

The initial settlement took place 65,000 years ago in the Andamans and in ancient south India around the same time, which led to population growth in this part. At a later stage, 40,000 years ago, the ancient north Indians emerged which in turn led to rise in numbers here. But at some point of time, the ancient north and the ancient south mixed, giving birth to a different set of population. And that is the population which exists now and there is a genetic relationship between the population within India.

The adivasis are thought to be indigenous people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

Loyus said:


> Dear Asad ,
> 
> Please speak for yourself or for your nation Bangladesh
> Don't try to be a spokesperson for Bengalis..
> 
> We are proud of our culture, our literates, our poets, our freedom fighters, our festivals, our food..
> 
> Bangladesh was created for religion. you are a Mulsim state and please be happy with that..
> 
> i feel that Al-Zakir is one of the most honest persons in this forum. He resists Bangali culture on his country.. He wants to learn Arabic/Urdu wants it to be a part of Bangladesh, He hates Bengali New Year..
> Rest of you do not know where your identitiy lies.. You are confused between Bengali culutre and your religious identity..
> Worst of all you sound hypocrites
> Well, for whatever it is, please keep it inside Bangaldesh. Thank you



Dear Loyus,

Please do not generalize us Bangladeshis. Different Bangladeshis have different opinions on how we should identify ourselves. Regardless of personal views, WB people are very close to us genetically and culturally - we can definitely get along in the future as long as we *respect* each other's *differences*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StandForInsaf

Interesting Pics and bitter past ...  Long live Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Faarhan said:


> they are muslim sure, mayb low class hindus ( according to them ) converted to Islam.... But west boleto?? West bengal? Not sure....



I think, Iajdani was telling about Muslims in the picture were from west of Bengal (could be Uttar Pradesh or even Delhi) and not from west Bengal that you are saying. Note that there was no entity called west Bengal before 1947.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Faarhan said:


> *Bangladeshis are quite confident about their identity*.... You are making yourself a fool if you measure them according to your scale.... Bangladeshis are muslim first... It is applicable for each and every muslim all over the world, they may be Bengali, uzbek, pathan, arab, sudanese whatever... They are muslim first.... Ask any indian practising muslim , he will answer the same...We are seperated from west bengal because we are muslims, we are seperated from pakistan cause we are bangalis.... .. *We are bengali muslim, this is our identity*.....



I am going to elaborate on the bold parts. 

Yes, Bangladeshis are mostly Bengali Muslims, and that's just a general description. 

But the question is: How does a Bengali Muslim identify himself as a Bengali Muslim? 

Identity comes with culture, and with culture comes with many things. 

Whatever we struggled for during the Liberation War, we tended to see culture from visible aspects such as language being the major one. Then there was the issue of human rights and the rights of ALL Bengalis regardless of religion, and that is a slightly different matter.

There are invisible aspects of a culture such as values, norms, attitude, perception, and discipline. Indeed our culture is a high context one, where the environment determines how we should express ourselves to a high degree. It is these invisible aspects that are very important in any culture. Do Bangladeshis for the most part understand these aspects? How he understands himself determines character.

The Americans adopted Roman culture, the Persians have their own culture, the Japanese have their own culture, the Chinese have their own culture, and they all have come a very long way. The question is: how far have we as Bengali Muslims come? If that identity is only 40 years old, we have a long way to go to be......complete. 

And as far as politics go, parties like Jamaat do not make it a secret that breaking away from Pakistan was a mistake, and yet still fly the Bangladeshi flag while they did openly lobbied against the creation of Bangladesh. According to unofficial sources, there were even some Bangladesh Army officers who discussed with the Pakistanis about reunification! Of-course, the Pakistanis rejected the offer. Why these people are still around? 

How can we say Bengali Muslims are confident about their identity? They (Jamaat) are still following an outdated ideology (not Islam itself), that was obliterated forty years ago. And even if 10% of Bangladeshis support the likes of Jamaat, that's still a lot of people if we take into account the country's population. 

The Awami League has no identity, they are merely a mafia party. And gangsters will always be gangsters. 

So, given that this young Bengali Muslim identity is just 40 years old, then I must say have a long way to go to realize the point of our existence in this world and beyond. And that'll take time. Cultural change for the better takes at least three generations if we look at it from a broad consensus. 

And as far as Muslims in India go, how are they different from us? Was there really any point in the partition? Maybe we all just could have lived as the United States of India. Please, remember that the All India Muslim League was founded in Dhaka! And not in Islamabad! 

Anyways, the past is the past, and we should look forward to the future. However, given our political environment, I wouldn't say that the key political parties are helping. And we are the idiots voting for them.



StandForInsaf said:


> Interesting Pics and bitter past ...  Long live Pakistan



Long live everybody

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Loyus

Zabanya said:


> I am going to elaborate on the bold parts.
> 
> Yes, Bangladeshis are mostly Bengali Muslims, and that's just a general description.
> 
> But the question is: How does a Bengali Muslim identify himself as a Bengali Muslim?
> 
> Identity comes with culture, and with culture comes with many things.
> 
> Whatever we struggled for during the Liberation War, we tended to see culture from visible aspects such as language being the major one. Then there was the issue of human rights and the rights of ALL Bengalis regardless of religion, and that is a slightly different matter.
> 
> There are invisible aspects of a culture such as values, norms, attitude, perception, and discipline. Indeed our culture is a high context one, where the environment determines how we should express ourselves to a high degree. It is these invisible aspects that are very important in any culture. Do Bangladeshis for the most part understand these aspects? How he understands himself determines character.
> 
> The Americans adopted Roman culture, the Persians have their own culture, the Japanese have their own culture, the Chinese have their own culture, and they all have come a very long way. The question is: how far have we as Bengali Muslims come? If that identity is only 40 years old, we have a long way to go to be......complete.
> 
> And as far as politics go, parties like Jamaat do not make it a secret that breaking away from Pakistan was a mistake, and yet still fly the Bangladeshi flag while they did openly lobbied against the creation of Bangladesh. According to unofficial sources, there were even some Bangladesh Army officers who discussed with the Pakistanis about reunification! Of-course, the Pakistanis rejected the offer. Why these people are still around?
> 
> How can we say Bengali Muslims are confident about their identity? They (Jamaat) are still following an outdated ideology (not Islam itself), that was obliterated forty years ago. And even if 10% of Bangladeshis support the likes of Jamaat, that's still a lot of people if we take into account the country's population.
> 
> The Awami League has no identity, they are merely a mafia party. And gangsters will always be gangsters.
> 
> So, given that this young Bengali Muslim identity is just 40 years old, then I must say have a long way to go to realize the point of our existence in this world and beyond. And that'll take time. Cultural change for the better takes at least three generations if we look at it from a broad consensus.
> 
> And as far as Muslims in India go, how are they different from us? Was there really any point in the partition? Maybe we all just could have lived as the United States of India. Please, remember that the All India Muslim League was founded in Dhaka! And not in Islamabad!
> 
> Anyways, the past is the past, and we should look forward to the future. However, given our political environment, I wouldn't say that the key political parties are helping. And we are the idiots voting for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Long live everybody



Thanks Zabanya..This would probably me my last post in this thread..
As far as culture is concerned then one cannot be selective about it..
If you are a Bengali then you cannot negate, eliminate or forget the influence of various religions in that culture..
So I would never classify myself as a Hindu, Christian or Muslim Bengali..
I am just a Bengali culturally.. and my religion is Hindu/Christian/Muslim..
As far as Muslims are concerned..In India Muslims are integrated culturally in the region they live..
So a Malayali Muslim is very different from a Gujarati Mulsim or a Kashimiri Muslim
It is true that they follow the same teachings and principles but they have imbibed themselves into the culture of region
That is why difference in dressing habits, food , songs, language etc etc
It is the same with Hindus, Christians etc etc

So culturally I would associate with you .. but religiously you might associate with a Kannada Muslim

My reply was to a flaming reply by asad 
From your and Apocalypse's reply I understand that there is bigget chasm in Bangladeshi society than I imagined.. The chasm is on identity..
I don't think that same chasm is there in West Bengal
Though In India we have religious nutjobs of all colours but our Constitution is thorougly secular and that is the holy book of our country.. Nothing else

And do read my membership introduction..
You might like it..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tameem

Faarhan said:


> Bangladeshis are quite confident about their identity.... You are making yourself a fool if you measure them according to your scale.... Bangladeshis are muslim first... It is applicable for each and every muslim all over the world, they may be Bengali, uzbek, pathan, arab, sudanese whatever... They are muslim first.... Ask any indian practising muslim , he will answer the same...We are seperated from west bengal because we are muslims, we are seperated from pakistan cause we are bangalis.... .. We are bengali muslim, this is our identity.....



Dear....first with no offence..! as I don't want to comment on Bangladesh's identity problem in detail; but if one carefully study your past history he/she easily understands that people of your land have rejected both Muslim and Bengali Philosphical identities at least for "once" over other in past 60-70 years...and that's quite enough (If not complete) for outsiders to judge who you actually are!!

The irony is...most of the Muslims of the subcontinent are accepted "One language" as a representative and a medium of interaction between Muslims throughout this geography with a prominent exception of "Bengali Muslims"...and that's why majority's ideological and philosphical menter is "IQBAL" instead of "Tagore" and that's a big big difference between both mindsets!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mech

Ignore the trolls. Very nice picture thread mr. Farhaan. Mods, please make this a sticky.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Tameem said:


> Dear....first with no offence..! as I don't want to comment on Bangladesh's identity problem in detail; but if one carefully study your past history he/she easily understands that people of your land have rejected both Muslim and Bengali Philosphical identities at least for "once" over other in past 60-70 years...and that's quite enough (If not complete) for outsiders to judge who you actually are!!
> 
> The irony is...most of the Muslims of the subcontinent are accepted "One language" as a representative and a medium of interaction between Muslims throughout this geography with a prominent exception of "Bengali Muslims"...and that's why majority's ideological and philosphical menter is "IQBAL" instead of "Tagore" and that's a big big difference between both mindsets!!!


see, this was the problem with pakistanis..... Let us define bengali muslims. Muslims with bengali culture.. .Islam had no problem with bangla language....... We are proud as muslims, we are proud as bengali.... If there were any law in islam forbidding any language other than Arabic, believe me Bangalis would be the first to reject their mother tongue.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Tameem said:


> Dear....first with no offence..! as I don't want to comment on Bangladesh's identity problem in detail; but if one carefully study your past history he/she easily understands that people of your land have* rejected both Muslim and Bengali Philosphical identities* at least for "once" over other in past 60-70 years...and that's quite enough (If not complete) for outsiders to judge who you actually are!!



Define Bengali and Muslim identities. 



Tameem said:


> The irony is...most of the Muslims of the subcontinent are accepted *"One language" as a representative and a medium of interaction between Muslims throughout this geography with a prominent exception of "Bengali Muslims"*...and that's why majority's ideological and philosphical menter is "IQBAL" instead of "Tagore" and that's a big big difference between both mindsets!!!



Show me one verse from The Koran that forbids any "non-Arabish" like language. 

In fact, Islam does not discriminate between cultures. It's a faith, not a culture. A culture based on Islam alone is not sustainable. Each and every community needs a particular culture.

On the issue of language in East Pakistan, understand that very few ethnic Bengalis actually spoke Urdu. Many of the high ranking government and non-government posts were occupied by West Pakistanis because of that very reason. Therefore, Bengalis felt discriminated. 

Thinking like:

"Oh, 'Arabish-like' languages should be the language of Muslims only"

"Hindi and Bengali are languages of Hindus only"

"English is the language of Christians and Westerners only"

This is very crude thinking, and Islam does not encourage that kind of thinking. Hence, the very ideology was dangerously and fatally flawed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StandForInsaf

Zabanya said:


> Define Bengali and Muslim identities.
> 
> 
> 
> Show me one verse from The Koran that forbids any "non-Arabish" like language.
> 
> In fact, Islam does not discriminate between cultures. It's a faith, not a culture. A culture based on Islam alone is not sustainable. Each and every community needs a particular culture.
> 
> On the issue of language in East Pakistan, understand that very few ethnic Bengalis actually spoke Urdu. Many of the high ranking government and non-government posts were occupied by West Pakistanis because of that very reason. Therefore, Bengalis felt discriminated.
> 
> Thinking like:
> 
> "Oh, 'Arabish-like' languages should be the language of Muslims only"
> 
> "Hindi and Bengali are languages of Hindus only"
> 
> "English is the language of Christians and Westerners only"
> 
> This is very crude thinking, and Islam does not encourage that kind of thinking. Hence, the very ideology was dangerously and fatally flawed.



Agreed you are very right on this matter.


----------



## kobiraaz

Mech said:


> Ignore the trolls. Very nice picture thread mr. Farhaan. Mods, please make this a sticky.



Thanks. There is a sticky thread 'happy independence day all bangladeshis' ! I think mods should remove it and made this thread sticky under the tag 'Bangladeshi photo thread'. so that people from india and pakistan get a clear idea about old and present bengal......i do think many pakistanis are interested about their former eastern part as well as indians who have origin in bangladesh....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Faarhan said:


> Thanks. There is a sticky thread 'happy independence day all bangladeshis' ! I think mods should remove it and made this thread sticky under the tag 'Bangladeshi photo thread'. so that people from india and pakistan get a clear idea about old and present bengal......i do think many pakistanis are interested about their former eastern part as well as indians who have origin in bangladesh....



A picture is worth a thousand words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

Faarhan said:


> see, this was the problem with pakistanis..... Let us define bengali muslims. Muslims with bengali culture.. .Islam had no problem with bangla language....... We are proud as muslims, we are proud as bengali.... If there were any law in islam forbidding any language other than Arabic, believe me Bangalis would be the first to reject their mother tongue.....



LookWho is talking.!!!

Just for your Kindly Information W-Pakistanis didnt make Language as a measure of differentiation in the first place..its East who is always looking scapegoats like this one as a point of agitaion and anger towards W. Pakistan.

Im not talking about 2011 nor 1971.im talking about as far back as 1949 when Bengalis on Dhaka streets on coinage issue, Im talking about 1952 again language movement by none other than East Pakistanis aka Bengalis. Im talking about continuous blackmailing on this issue by your leaders. By taking Language as a weapon to assault so early when there are other thorny issue of refugees, security, defencemeans Bengalis wants a separate identity against rest of Pakistan when there is a need of unity and one voice. If this blackmailing accepted from one race so earlytheir will be a domino effects on others and we are still a young country who wants to become a nation.

Punjabis, Pathans, Sindhi, Balochi, Kashmiri and many other accepted Urdu despite its a language of UP, India.only because majority of the subcontinent Muslims agreed upon it otherwiseits not our mother language either!!!!

2ndly by just accepting it as a medium of interaction doesnt means we forgo our respective mother languages.altogether.Its only Bengalis who thinks like thatbcz of their poor leaders and the mindsets I discuss above!!!

Lastly, We West Pakistanis sacrifices even our language for the Unity of Muslim Nation of the Subcontinent and thats the proof of our belief in Pakistans Ideology and Ummah to the core, What Bengalis did and still doing in this respect is history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Portrait of two women taken by an unknown photographer in the early 1860s*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Portrait of nine snake charmers posed with their pipes, baskets and sacks containing the snakes 1860*






---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------

*Group of Men probably from Agricultural Castes - Eastern Bengal 1860's*






---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------

*Viceroy Curzon's Escort at Dhaka in 1904*






---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------

*Portrait of a Man Benloging to Kayasth Caste (Hindu Writer Caste) - Eastern Bengal 1860*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avisheik

Keep them coming farhaan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Portrait of a Goala or member of the Muslim cowherding class - Eastern Bengal 1860*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Portrait of a Kulin Brahman (High Caste Priest) - Eastern Bengal 1860's

The Kulin Brahmans were a branch of the Hindu priestly class in Bengal whose social organisation included a well-established system of polygamy, where one man could take as many wives as he wished. The contemporary records of James Wise in his 'Notes on the Races of Eastern Bengal' records that the marriage of a daughter into a reputable Kulin family meant a raise in social standing and public esteem for her family. A noted colony of Kulin Brahmans was based at Lakshmipasa, in the Jessore District *






---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------

*a reputed hermaphrodite (Hijra) and companions - Eastern Bengal 1860's*






---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------

*Portrait of a Man Belonging to the Chandal or Namasudra Caste (Ghasi sub-caste) 2 - Eastern Bengal 1860*






---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------

*Portrait of a Man Belonging to the Chandal or Namasudra Caste (Ghasi sub-caste) - Eastern Bengal 1860*






---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------

*Darwash (Dhara Wala) with tambourine-like instruments - Eastern Bengal 1860's*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Dandi Sanyasi, a Hindu ascetic - Eastern Bengal 1860's*






---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------

*Two Male Musicians and Two Female Dancers - Eastern Bengal 1860*






---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------

*Group of Musicians and Dancers, Eastern Bengal 1860's
*






---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------


[/COLOR]*A bengal woman 1870*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Musalman

Faarhan said:


> *August 4, 1962, 8:00 a.m., Chittagong, Bangladesh --- Refueling Fokker Friendship Airplane at Chittagong,Bangladesh,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------
> 
> *Station Sign at Naryanganj
> (1962)*



Written in Bengali !!!!! So Pakistan not allowing Bengali was after all a lie


----------



## Avisheik

Musalman said:


> Written in Bengali !!!!! So Pakistan not allowing Bengali was after all a lie



Bengalis fought for bangla language in 1952, it gained official status in 1956. The pic was taken in 1962

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Faarhan said:


> Bangladeshis are quite confident about their identity.... You are making yourself a fool if you measure them according to your scale.... *Bangladeshis are muslim *first... It is applicable for each and every muslim all over the world, they may be Bengali, uzbek, pathan, arab, sudanese whatever... They are muslim first.... *Ask any indian practising muslim , he will answer the same...We are seperated from west bengal because we are muslims, we are seperated from pakistan cause we are bangalis.... .. We are bengali muslim, this is our identity.....*



I was reading your post with pride until your last sentence. It bang in my forehead and left me a headache. 

You are contradicting your own believe. If you are saying that you are Muslim first and Bengalis second then how can you feel it was right for us to get separated from greater Islamic land. I mean Ummah supposedly one unified body. The problems arise when we connect our self to some specific region. This connection has been the cause of downfall for Muslim Ummah in SA. 

My next comment may hurt you and other Bengali minded Bangladeshis here. 

Bangladesh will have corrupted Muslim cultures so long Bd preserve the Bangla script(Devanagari script), and feel emotionally connected with Tagore and other Hindu writers. The more Tagore literature you read, more Hindu you become because Taghore philosophy based on Hinduism. A Hindu will not think like Muslim. 

On the flip side, Allama Iqbal, Hafiz and Maulana Roomi's literature will bring your soul and mind closed to what we call "Islamic culture". This is the main reason why Farsi and Urdu literature are being thought in Islamic institution. Perhaps, this is what Tameem was trying to convey. Tagore has handicapped Bangladeshi Muslim&#8217;s ideology; you may disagree but you can not prove otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

Loyus said:


> Do you know we take as much pride in Gour , Murshidabad and Siraj-Ud-Daulah as Durga Puja, Shayama Puja etc....



What is your opinion about *Bakhtiyar Khilji*? He is not popular among West Bengali for some reasons. Any ideas.


----------



## Safriz

so after such a terrible history full of famine,floods,wars and genocide..Has Bangladesh learned something and have they made any progress?


----------



## kobiraaz

Al-zakir said:


> I was reading your post with pride until your last sentence. It bang in my forehead and left me a headache.
> 
> You are contradicting your own believe. If you are saying that you are Muslim first and Bengalis second then how can you feel it was right for us to get separated from greater Islamic land. I mean Ummah supposedly one unified body. The problems arise when we connect our self to some specific region. This connection has been the cause of downfall for Muslim Ummah in SA.
> 
> My next comment may hurt you and other Bengali minded Bangladeshis here.
> 
> Bangladesh will have corrupted Muslim cultures so long Bd preserve the Bangla script(Devanagari script), and feel emotionally connected with Tagore and other Hindu writers. The more Tagore literature you read, more Hindu you become because Taghore philosophy based on Hinduism. A Hindu will not think like Muslim.
> 
> On the flip side, Allama Iqbal, Hafiz and Maulana Roomi's literature will bring your soul and mind closed to what we call "Islamic culture". This is the main reason why Farsi and Urdu literature are being thought in Islamic institution. Perhaps, this is what Tameem was trying to convey. Tagore has handicapped Bangladeshi Muslims ideology; you may disagree but you can not prove otherwise.


some days ago i was having a conversation with a Jamati activist.. According to him Pakistan was established based on Islamic principle but it failed to follow that... So it became easy for the seperatists to convince common people against Pakistan... Anyway, you cant give rich food suddenly to a very sick person.... Bangladeshis were supporting islamic nation but they were not ready to give off their culture...... It had to be done slowly and in a planned way... I do think Zia had the idea and was going towards Islam slowly....... Anyway, Pakistanis were discriminating us and we had to seperate from them to live a better life sorry to say..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

safriz said:


> so after such a terrible history full of famine,floods,wars and genocide..Has Bangladesh learned something and have they made any progress?


i dont know... Sometimes i feel all the major industries except for RMG sector Such as Jute, Fertilizer, paper, electricity was established in Pakistan era.... Maybe we are better today, maybe not! Yes we have escaped terrorism problem which has become a headache for you for last decade.... But United pakistan always sounded cool to me..... Anyway we have learnt nothing..... Our politicians are ruining all our progress.... Only our hardworking people give us some ray of hope... If our GDP continues to grow in the present style our economy will become 20th large economy in 2050 and that is huge.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

Faarhan said:


> i dont know... Sometimes i feel all the major industries except for RMG sector Such as Jute, Fertilizer, paper, electricity was established in Pakistan era.... Maybe we are better today, maybe not! Yes we have escaped terrorism problem which has become a headache for you for last decade.... But United pakistan always sounded cool to me..... Anyway we have learnt nothing..... Our politicians are ruining all our progress.... Only our hardworking people give us some ray of hope... If our GDP continues to grow in the present style our economy will become 20th large economy in 2050 and that is huge.....


Actually sixties was the time whole of Pakistan made progress. Since that time even we have made no progress except in the field of defence production

---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------




banglarmanush said:


> Bengalis fought for bangla language in 1952, it gained official status in 1956. The pic was taken in 1962


what were u fighting for in 71 ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Al-zakir said:


> What is your opinion about *Bakhtiyar Khilji*? He is not popular among West Bengali for some reasons. Any ideas.


 
The opinion of general bengalis of "bhadrolok" ilk would be - barberians will be barberians. 

Anyway why does a bihari leftover care what indian bengalis think? I'm sorry because of racist undertone of my post.


----------



## Loyus

Al-zakir said:


> What is your opinion about *Bakhtiyar Khilji*? He is not popular among West Bengali for some reasons. Any ideas.



I had not much idea about him..
Let's try internet
Seems he was an Afgan general
He was involved in a lot of conquests..
Hmm.. intersting .. he was instrumental in destroying the revered Buddhist centre of learning Nalanda..
Then he went to Tibet ....
So as a Bengali..
he is not involved in the development of Bengali culture, language, food, dance..
Bengal was a geography for him
He was just like Timur, Alexander,Chengiz etc etc..
If you are asking for generals I admire Alexander.. .. that's it
Not much interest in wars etc


----------



## LaBong

Why do Biharis and Jamatis have a beef against Tagore? Are they more Muslim than Iranians themselves? 

Tagore&#8217;s plaque in Iranian parliament

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Ikhtiyar Uddin Muhammad Bakhtiar Khilji was my Childhood hero, he was a turk..... He came like a storm riding a horse through the forest of Jharkhand, only 17 of his soldiers managed to follow him..... When he entered Nadiya with 17 horsemen no one noticed...... He went to the palace, killed guards and Laxman shen managed to escape by a boat from behind.... Wow! What a general!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

Al Zakir bhai based on the post by Farhan bhai , Ikhtiyar Uddin Muhammad Bakhtiar Khilji put aloos on the Hindus  i mean he beat the hell out of them, why would they like him :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Faarhan said:


> Ikhtiyar Uddin Muhammad Bakhtiar Khilji was my Childhood hero, he was a turk..... He came like a storm riding a horse through the forest of Jharkhand, only 17 of his soldiers managed to follow him..... When he entered Nadiya with 17 horsemen no one noticed...... He went to the palace, killed guards and Laxman shen managed to escape by a boat from behind.... Wow! What a general!



Well that's a myth which is still getting circulated in Bangladeshi Madrasas. Bakhtiyar Khilji had the whole Delhi Sultanate army behind him and he along with 20 of his men came forward to offer a truce, the old king of Gaur naively believed this brute and kept himself off-guard, the result you know. 

Bugger mate his fate in hands of his own pals!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Loyus

Musalman said:


> Al Zakir bhai based on the post by Farhan bhai , Ikhtiyar Uddin Muhammad Bakhtiar Khilji put aloos on the Hindus  i mean he beat the hell out of them, why would they like him :p



Therein lies your problem..There in lies your identity which is religion based
While I was talking from cultural point of view..
I asked how did Khiliji involve in the development of Bengali culture which I can be proud of
I found none
And excuse me..
WE, are not only Hindus ..
By culture I mean it is Hindu, Muslim, Christian and how religion imbibes within the cultural aspect
While as a religious follwower you still follow your traditions ..
When I am proud of my culture why should I bother about Khilji..
Do you take pride is desturction, killing , murders, tears..?
I don;t ..
that is why I said in the beginning of my reply to Asad that.. Al Zakir is a honest soul
He wants to remove external influences and might even think of removing language influence
Like removing Devnagari script and replacing with Nastalisq script..
For him Bangaladesh = Islam and nothing else
But some other of his country men interacted with me
Which led me to believe that there is very very deep chasm in identity of what a Bangaldeshi is 
On our part I am proud of our cultural heritage.. my language, my foos, my dance, thatre, literature etc..
which is not just Hindu, Muslim etc etc but involves all religions
And definitely not proud of people who attacked others , caused misery, tears to satisfy his expansionist ego..


----------



## LaBong

Musalman said:


> Al Zakir bhai based on the post by Farhan bhai , Ikhtiyar Uddin Muhammad Bakhtiar Khilji put aloos on the Hindus  i mean he beat the hell out of them, why would they like him :p



You're not well-versed in the history of Bengal, I recommend you to research a bit before putting up off-topic flames. Bakhtiyar had this particular fetish for Budhhists, destroyed the greatest university subcontinent ever had, beheaded thousands of monks. Most of Budhhists then converted to Islam and many of them now show what you call Stockholm Syndrome. 

Upper and middle class(being politically correct at using 'class') Hindus had always been well-to-do in Bengal, even under Islamic rule most of administrative posts, landlords and even general ranks were primarily constituted of Hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

It's like worshipping the Goth barbers who after inheriting Roman civilization, wasted all their energy on rampage and destroying artworks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Abir said:


> Well that's a myth which is still getting circulated in Bangladeshi Madrasas. Bakhtiyar Khilji had the whole Delhi Sultanate army behind him and he along with 20 of his men came forward to offer a truce, the old king of Gaur naively believed this brute and kept himself off-guard, the result you know.
> 
> Bugger mate his fate in hands of his own pals!


written everywhere in any well researched history book of Bengal. And i am not a madrasa student.... my school college were run by christian missionaries.... anyway, if that version of history gives you satisfaction, then you may believe it. no problem.....


----------



## kobiraaz

Abir said:


> It's like worshipping the Goth barbers who after inheriting Roman civilization, wasted all their energy on rampage and destroying artworks.


more like who brought equality and idea of brotherhood in a society which was divided by caste sects! 
anyway you should know that time muslims were most advanced in education and technology than any other people.....


----------



## Loyus

My dear Bangaldeshi members,

I found that there is a deep confusion on identity..
What is a Bangaldeshi ?
Some people take pride in culture regardless of religion..
Some people take pride in only Bengali Muslim identity..
Some people hate Tagore..
Some people perceive religion as culture..
Some people take pride in a Khilji who had nothing to contribute to Bengali culture and was just a marauding adventure who thrived in misery of people..and destruction of centers of learnings

It's better that you are sure of it or try to have some sort of referendum in your country..
You have gone through much pain and violence in your struggles
But until and unless you are sure of what others would like you to be identified as 
It is going to lead to hatred, confusion possibly violence..
There should be complete consistency on your identity
And that should be enshrined in your Constitution, your national song, your national festivals
My thought process on identity and culture is mentioned in my membership introduction..
I broke my vow to never post again on this thread..
I won;t vow again but I will try not to..

I am sorry if i have hurt you..
LIVE AND LET LIVE


----------



## LaBong

Faarhan said:


> written everywhere in any well researched history book of Bengal. And i am not a madrasa student.... my school college were run by christian missionaries.... anyway, if that version of history gives you satisfaction, then you may believe it. no problem.....




_It was in the year 1201 that Bakhtiar made his famous and well-described raid into the heart of Bengal, then ruled by the aged Lakshman Sen. He led a cavalry not through the usual route of Rajmahal, but through the hills and jungles of Jharkhand and made a sudden appearance before Nadiya or Navadeep where Lakshman Sen was camping at that time. Presumably, this was already a well-known place of pilgrimage where orthodox people used to go for bathing in the sacred Ganges. According to Minhas&#8217; Tabaqat-I-Nasiri, many of the residents of Nadiya panicked at the news of the sudden appearance of Bakhtiar&#8217;s horsemen and left the city. The vanguard of 18 horsemen entered into the town without any resistance. Perhaps some of the local people even mistook them as horse dealers from Central Asia. They suddenly attacked the rulers and residents causing panic and all round confusion. Lakshman Sen was taking his mid-day lunch when &#8220;a loud cry rose from the gate of the palace and from the interior of the town&#8221;. * This shows that the main body of the Turkish troops had followed the reconnaissance party into the town almost immediately.* The aged Lakshman Sen, taken by surprise, left the palace by boat together with his retinue leaving the town in possession of the daredevil invaders. He withdrew to riverine East Bengal which was beyond the reach of the Turks. Thus Bakhtiar&#8217;s men had a walkover as far as Navadwip was concerned. This is the famous event described traditionally as Bakhtiar&#8217;s conquest of Bengal with only 18 horsemen. The process of actual conquest of Bengal took many more years. For the present Bakhtiar had only occupied a holy place on the river Bhagirathi where religious minded people often stayed in order to have regular dips in the holy river. Navadwip was not the capital of Bengal, nor close to the capital Gaur, also called the capital of Lakshnavati; but Bakhtiar must have followed up the conquest of Nadia by occupying the central part of Bengal around Lakshmanvati.

Lakshamn Sen continued to rule in East Bengal for several years after AD 1201. Several land grants issued by him from East Bengal (e.g., Bhawal Pargana grant, AD 1205) clearly attest to this. There is also a laudatory reference to Lakshman Sen&#8217;s victory against the Mlechha king and also to the victory of his sons over Yavanas. Even the author of Tabaqat uses a very complimentary term in relation to him and describes him as the great Rai of Bengal comparable to Sultan Qutab-ud-Din of Delhi. Lakshman Sen must have died around AD 1206. His two sons, Biswarup Sen and Keshav Sen, ruled in succession in East Bengal with usual imperial titles. Thereafter there is no reference to them, although, in general, Eastern Bengal stayed outside Delhi&#8217;s rule for nearly half a century even up to the time of Balban. According to Minhas Ghiyas-ud-din Iwaz, the Sultan of Lakhanavati, made an abortive attempt in 1226 to conquer Banga. Perhaps this invasion was followed by Biswarup Sen. Keshav Sen also claimed victory in his inscription, over invaders from the West, possibly Malik Saifuddin (AD 1231-33) of Gaur, who sent an expedition to Banga which brought some elephants, according to Minhas. Minhas also informs us that the Sens occupied the throne of Banga up to AD 1245. Both Biswarup and Keshav worshipped the Sun god. There is also evidence about a Buddhist ruler, Madhu Sen, who ruled portions of East Bengal around AD 1289._


Extracted from the Dr. Nihar Ranjan Rays&#8217; Bangalir Itihas.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LaBong

Faarhan said:


> more like who brought equality and idea of brotherhood in a society which was divided by caste sects!
> anyway you should know that time muslims were most advanced in education and technology than any other people.....



Budhhists don't observe caste system. But yes, under the Sen dynasty, who are originally outsiders and thus weren't integrated well with secular Bengal, Brahminical Rule thrived. 

Central Asian invaders did acquire some technological superiority from Ottoman empire(who in turn got them from Europeans), but main reason of them being successful invaders were - possession of better and fast horses and tried and tested war formations. Their glory almost instantly faded as soon as technological advances left Horse Cavalry a thing of past. 

What educational advance? Mughals and Sultans were great patronage of arts, true. But they never cared for education. When in England they were building Oxford, in Indian Sahjahan was making Tajmahal!


----------



## divya

Al-zakir said:


> Doesn't matter. It is gone and should stay that way.
> 
> 
> 
> I know the sentiment of your kind. After all you are a Awami type.




Dont cry next time coming for babri mosque..


----------



## kobiraaz

well, i have read the same version of history... Yes Khiljì had a large army with him, but they fell behind and Khilji didnt wait for them... This event has made him legend... Even there is a book on it ' bokhtiarer ghora' by Al Mahmud.. Anyway khilji and shen both were part of bengal history, i take pride on both of them. Moreover, i always had special fascination for Pala dynasty...you have read about Matshonay and their contribution to eradicate anarchy!


----------



## kobiraaz

Loyus said:


> My dear Bangaldeshi members,
> 
> I found that there is a deep confusion on identity..
> What is a Bangaldeshi ?
> Some people take pride in culture regardless of religion..
> Some people take pride in only Bengali Muslim identity..
> Some people hate Tagore..
> Some people perceive religion as culture..
> Some people take pride in a Khilji who had nothing to contribute to Bengali culture and was just a marauding adventure who thrived in misery of people..and destruction of centers of learnings
> 
> It's better that you are sure of it or try to have some sort of referendum in your country..
> You have gone through much pain and violence in your struggles
> But until and unless you are sure of what others would like you to be identified as
> It is going to lead to hatred, confusion possibly violence..
> There should be complete consistency on your identity
> And that should be enshrined in your Constitution, your national song, your national festivals
> My thought process on identity and culture is mentioned in my membership introduction..
> I broke my vow to never post again on this thread..
> I won;t vow again but I will try not to..
> 
> I am sorry if i have hurt you..
> LIVE AND LET LIVE


You are deliberately trying to create confusion... islam has deeper meaning. It is the way of life.. It controls everything of a muslim's life..... So to bengali muslims they try to follow islam everywhere and try to maintain bengali culture which is permissible by Islam..... Yea i take pride on my religion as well as i take pride on my language.. Whats so confusion in it?? Diversification is part of a society.... There will be difference in thoughts likings among people. That doesnt mean they lack identity!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Faarhan said:


> well, i have read the same version of history... Yes Khiljì had a large army with him, but they fell behind and Khilji didnt wait for them... This event has made him legend... Even there is a book on it ' bokhtiarer ghora' by Al Mahmud.. Anyway khilji and shen both were part of bengal history, i take pride on both of them. Moreover, i always had special fascination for Pala dynasty...you have read about Matshonay and their contribution to eradicate anarchy!



The thing is, the event have been described by British historians such as that it fits with Macaulay's racist description of Bengalis. But the fact is Khilji led a reconnaissance mission to an unprepared aged king with main army closely following and he only acquired ownership of an unimportant city. Lakhhan Sen still ruled most of Bengal for many years thereafter.


----------



## kobiraaz

off topic:wanted to share an article about one of my pakistani friends published in a local newspaper.... dont know where! so posting here! 







it says

CAPTION: I AM FOND OF POTATO CHOP

my dream was to study abroad..but when i received my passport-visa, i was little bit scared about the new environment of BD.but after coming here, my concept changed totally within 2-3 months.people here are so much cordial that it never reminds me that i am abroad.'-- Wajahat Javed Mirza praised the BD people in such way. he came here in 2009 on SAARC scholarship to study in DMC. Wajahat, born in Islamabad, Pakistan, now stays in Dr Fazle Rabby Hall.he is proud of studying in DMC. in his view, medical study in BD is much better than Russia, China and so on. He says, " I have many frnds, who study med. science in Russia, china. they practise on Dummy dead body, but we do on real. they r afraid of real body. but we r the opposite. we handle it every now and then. so we r confident enough." He praised of BD food, specially Fish. he says, "we have to spend thousand money for fish in our country. but here i get good qualities within 100 tk." He also said of pine apple. it costs 200 rupee in pak, but 20 tk in BD.He takes pine apple with him whenever he goes home. He likes 'Potato Chop' more. he likes to hang on with frnds. last year he visited cox's bazar, teknaf. saint martin with frnds. the tour lasted 10 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avisheik

Musalman said:


> Actually sixties was the time whole of Pakistan made progress. Since that time even we have made no progress except in the field of defence production
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------
> 
> what were u fighting for in 71 ???



It was for a variety of reasons. These reasons were political, economic, etc. 

To me the reasons were the oil. And the killings on the night of 25th march acted as the spark


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

Farhaan these are absolutely fab pictures !!! Do Keep posting more  

Hopefully the thread on history and culture of Bengal will not be diverted to a tangential religious discourse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

Faarhan said:


> You are deliberately trying to create confusion... islam has deeper meaning. It is the way of life.. It controls everything of a muslim's life..... *So to bengali muslims they try to follow islam everywhere and try to maintain bengali culture which is permissible by Islam*..... Yea i take pride on my religion as well as i take pride on my language.. Whats so confusion in it?? Diversification is part of a society.... There will be difference in thoughts likings among people. That doesnt mean they lack identity!



History agrees very much with the bold part --Did Islam compel Iranians , Turks , Hui Chinese , Indonesians , Malays etc to give up their cultural identity to be part of Islam ? It never did and today all ethnicities proudly associate with both their faith and their culture . And the Islamic message and the regional -way of living has managed to co-exist successfully everywhere except in one or two places . Bangaldesh is most fortunate that people here are quite comfortable in their religion and their cultural identity ( no contradiction), and if this continues this way --they are surely on the way to achieve as much prosperity as has been achieved by numerous other Islamic ethnicities aka Turks, Malays etc. 

Blind adoption of Arab culture in the guise of adopting Islamic values has led to the ruin of our western neighbor , and this holds a very vital lesson for South Asia as a whole.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Musalman said:


> Actually sixties was the time whole of Pakistan made progress. Since that time even we have made no progress except in the field of defence production
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------
> 
> what were u fighting for in 71 ???



We were fighting for our survival in 1971 when Bhutto/Yahya gang sent military to unleash terror, destroy our cultural pride and kill our people. AL of Sheiklh Mujib won the election, but was denied to form the central govt. Yahya cancelled the opening session of National Assembly to be held in Dhaka on 25th March, 1971. He unleashed his military on the innocent people of east Pakistan for the crime of voting in favoiur of AL.

The west Pakistan based military detasted democracy and favoured a military autocracy. It was probably to shut the mouths of Bengalis who were more democratic minded. It was also to stop Bengali muslims to achieve parity in the military. 50% participation in the military was our demand and dream. The first military take over was by Ayub Khan in 1958. It stopped the 1st free election from being held in 1959.

The next election was in 1970, but the military disliked the result and wanted a showdown against the democratic force. Well, it divided Pakistan into two entities, one with a democratic tradition and the other with religious extremism. So, 1971 was a tug of war between these two anti-forces.


----------



## eastwatch

Faarhan said:


> Ikhtiyar Uddin Muhammad Bakhtiar Khilji was my Childhood hero, he was a turk..... He came like a storm riding a horse through the forest of Jharkhand, only 17 of his soldiers managed to follow him..... When he entered Nadiya with 17 horsemen no one noticed...... He went to the palace, killed guards and Laxman shen managed to escape by a boat from behind.... Wow! What a general!



Please get rid of this 17 horsemen childhood story and read accounts from contemporary history books like Taj-Ul-Nasiri written by Minhajuddin Siraj. Also, you may read 'History of Bengal' composed by Charles Stewart. There are tens of other authentic books to know the facts. 

Bakhtiar was accompanied by about 12,000 Turkic horsemen in the Nadia invasion, who he hided in the deep jungle near that City asking them to rush when he sends signal. He came to that City with 17 of his men disguising themselves as traders. But, theere was sudden hassle with the guardsmen, and the Raja panicked and fled with a racing boat. Note also that Nadia was not a garrison City andf it was not that much protected because it was not the Capital of Bengal.

Nadia was not the Administrative Capital of Bengal. It was a City of temples and the Raja kept himself busy in religious activities there while his eldest son Biswarup Sen was administering the country from Lakkhanabati, the Capital of Bengal. Lakkhanabati is the word that was mis-spelled by the non-Bangali Turks to Lukhnauti.

So, it is not true that Bengal was conquered by only 17 men or Bakhtiar brought only 17 men from a 1500 km away Afghanistan and suddenly invaded Bengal. Bakhtiar brought more than 30,000 troops or family heads who domiciled in Bengal and whose descendents dominated the politics here for a few centuries. The initial number of Turkic settlers may have been more than 200,000 men and women. They were the first batch of Muslims in Bengal.

Note that Bakhtiar lost about 10,000 Turkic horsemen in Assam in a future expedition to Tibet. However, there were many tens of thousands of his people in Bengal who were ready to thwart any scheme by the Sen Rajas. Turk settlers dominated the politics of Bengal until about the middle of 14th Century. However, their influence continued for many more years.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Musalman

Loyus said:


> Therein lies your problem..There in lies your identity which is religion based
> While I was talking from cultural point of view..
> I asked how did Khiliji involve in the development of Bengali culture which I can be proud of
> I found none
> And excuse me..
> WE, are not only Hindus ..
> By culture I mean it is Hindu, Muslim, Christian and how religion imbibes within the cultural aspect
> While as a religious follwower you still follow your traditions ..
> When I am proud of my culture why should I bother about Khilji..
> Do you take pride is desturction, killing , murders, tears..?
> I don;t ..
> that is why I said in the beginning of my reply to Asad that.. Al Zakir is a honest soul
> He wants to remove external influences and might even think of removing language influence
> Like removing Devnagari script and replacing with Nastalisq script..
> For him Bangaladesh = Islam and nothing else
> But some other of his country men interacted with me
> Which led me to believe that there is very very deep chasm in identity of what a Bangaldeshi is
> On our part I am proud of our cultural heritage.. my language, my foos, my dance, thatre, literature etc..
> which is not just Hindu, Muslim etc etc but involves all religions
> And definitely not proud of people who attacked others , caused misery, tears to satisfy his expansionist ego..


 


Abir said:


> You're not well-versed in the history of Bengal, I recommend you to research a bit before putting up off-topic flames. Bakhtiyar had this particular fetish for Budhhists, destroyed the greatest university subcontinent ever had, beheaded thousands of monks. Most of Budhhists then converted to Islam and many of them now show what you call Stockholm Syndrome.
> 
> Upper and middle class(being politically correct at using 'class') Hindus had always been well-to-do in Bengal, even under Islamic rule most of administrative posts, landlords and even general ranks were primarily constituted of Hindus.



LOL I was right about the Aloo  I may not be well versed with Bengals history just as u have no idea about the Lahori sense of humor yaar  Do not take every comment that seriously  Itna likh dala


----------



## kobiraaz

eastwatch said:


> Please get rid of this 17 horsemen childhood story and read accounts from contemporary history books like Taj-Ul-Nasiri written by Minhajuddin Siraj. Also, you may read 'History of Bengal' composed by Charles Stewart. There are tens of other authentic books to know the facts.
> 
> Bakhtiar was accompanied by about 12,000 Turkic horsemen in the Nadia invasion, who he hided in the deep jungle near that City asking them to rush when he sends signal. He came to that City with 17 of his men disguising themselves as traders. But, the Raja panicked and fled with a racing boat.
> 
> Nadia was not the Administrative Capital of Bengal. It was a City of temples and the Raja kept himself busy in religious activities there while his eldest son Biswarup Sen was administering the country from Lakkhanabati, the Capital of Bengal. Lakkhanabati is the word that was mis-spelled by the non-Bangali Turks to Lukhnauti.
> 
> So, it is not true that Bengal was conquered by only 17 men or Bakhtiar brought only 17 men from a 1500 km away Afghanistan and suddenly invaded Bengal. Bakhtiar brought more than 30,000 troops or family heads who domiciled in Bengal and whose descendents dominated the politics here for a few centuries. The initial number of Turkic settlers may have been more than 200,000 men and women. They were the first batch of Muslims in Bengal.
> 
> Note that Bakhtiar lost about 10,000 Turkic horsemen in Assam in a future expedition to Tibet. However, there were many tens of thousands of his people in Bengal who were ready to thwart any scheme by the Sen Rajas. Turk settlers dominated the politics of Bengal until about the middle of 14th Century. However, their influence continued for many more years.


ok. Nowhere i mentioned that Khilji had only 17 men... He entered the city with 17 men.... Anyway i will study on it and will come back to you..


----------



## Al-zakir

Abir said:


> The opinion of general bengalis of "bhadrolok" ilk would be - barberians will be barberians.
> 
> Anyway why does a bihari leftover care what indian bengalis think? I'm sorry because of racist undertone of my post.



When you go to sleep, your mother must be telling you: _beta soja aur na Bakhtiyar ah jaye ga_......

And what's your beef with Bihari anyways. Did they hurt your feeling or something.


----------



## Al-zakir

Loyus said:


> Some people take pride in a Khilji who had nothing to contribute to Bengali culture and was just a marauding adventure who thrived in misery of people..and destruction of centers of learnings



Well, he is the hero to most conservative Muslims in Bangladesh. I got to know about him in primary school. When I was reading about him, my chest pump up with pride. We Bangladeshi can not think about our Identity without worrier like him. However, it is true that he did not contribute to Bengali Hindu culture rather enriched Islamic culture. In Bangladesh, Muslim and Hindu has their separate culture. We talk, dress and eat differently. However, Hindus now a days trying to blend in with Muslim community by adopting some Muslim culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Musalman said:


> Al Zakir bhai based on the post by Farhan bhai , Ikhtiyar Uddin Muhammad Bakhtiar Khilji put aloos on the Hindus  i mean he beat the hell out of them, why would they like him :p



You got it, yet they think we are same people just because we have some common language. We are two different people all together. Our history, food, cloths, social status make us different.


----------



## kobiraaz

Al-zakir said:


> You got it, yet they think we are same people just because we have some common language. We are two different people all together. Our history, food, cloths, social status make us different.


whats wrong if someone believes that Hindu Muslim Vai vai? Yes i always knew that hindus and muslims are just like water and oil..... After visiting this forum i also came to know almost all of them hate muslims, even innocent palestinians are terrorist to them..... But is hating innocent Hindus is permissible by Islam?? Waiting for your reply.... 

P.S. there is difference in language.... Example:We call bathing as ' gosol ' they call it 'Snan'...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

ehm ehm-
Guys where da fotos?-
Post them and stop talking plz -


----------



## kobiraaz

*British Soldiers, Dhaka 1933 *







---------- Post added at 01:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------

*USA military men in Dhaka 1945, WW II *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Ustad Alaudding Khan (L) and Jaynul Abedin (R), Dhaka (1955)*






---------- Post added at 01:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------

*2 Bangladesh army men during insurgency war against Shanti Bahini 1981*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*THE ONE AND ONLY ZIA UR RAHMAN*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz

*1946 Hindu Muslim Riot kolkata*






---------- Post added at 01:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 AM ----------


----------



## kobiraaz

*"Kumar Ramendra Narayan Rai choudhury" at Joydebpur palace with tiger. He is famously known in history as the "Bhawal Sanyasi" c early (1900) (Joydevpur Palace, Dhaka )*






---------- Post added at 02:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 AM ----------

*Urdha-Bahu Sannyasi, Eastern Bengal (1860)

Print showing a 'sanyasi' or wandering Hindu mendicant taken by an unknown photographer in the early 1860s. Sanyasis or sadhus are holy men who have taken the path of renunciation. In the Hindu tradition, a man's life was divided into four ashramas or stages: brahmacharya (childhood and celibate youth), grihastha (householder) vanaprastha (householder devoted to spiritual pursuits) and sanyasa (ascetic). Sanyasa was in essence the culmination of an ideal life, when a human being practised austerity and tried to discover life's truths and oneness with God. Having turned their back on material comforts, sanyasis sported unshorn hair and beards, meditating and performing rigorous penances and retreating to isolated caves, forests and hills. In modern times, they appear more as wandering mendicants than true holy men, roaming India, begging for food. Sanyasis have a particular allegiance to Shiva (one of the three great gods of the Trinity in Hindusim) who is also known as &#8216;The Great Ascetic&#8217;. He is usually visualised meditating, seated crosslegged on a tigerskin, smeared with ash, wearing a loincloth and with matted hair, garlanded with a rudraksha mala or necklace of seeds, Rudra being one of his many names. Sanyasis smear their bodies with sacred ash or bhasma, they sometimes wear or sit on animal skins, and they use rudraksha seed rosaries. This is one of a series of portrait studies of individuals and groups from Eastern Bengal (modern Bangladesh and Assam). It is possible that they were taken in response to the Government of India's call for photographs representing various ethnic types and castes from across the sub-continent.
*






---------- Post added at 02:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------

*Portrait of a Dosadh 'syce' or groom - Eastern Bengal 1860's
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Faarhan said:


> ok. Nowhere i mentioned that Khilji had only 17 men... He entered the city with 17 men.... Anyway i will study on it and will come back to you..



Yes, you did not say that only 17 horsemen conquered the entire Bengal. The reason I elaborated a little about that Nadia invasion is to inform the people about the truth. We must not indulge ourselves in fantacy when we study history. This untrue 17 horsemen story has created another falsehood: since only 17 horsemen came to Bengal, therefore, all the Muslims in Bengal have been converted to Islam. Our Mullahs are fond of spreading this falsehood only to glorify our religion. 

But, the reality is many Muslims from the poor central asia including Afghanistan migrated to a food-surplus Bengal, not only in and immediate after 1203 AD, but also many centuries after that. In the later times most of these non-Bangali Muslims came from north India, all have now become Bangali Muslims.This is one of the reasons that Muslims became so numerous in Bengal. 

The name BANGALAH (Bengal) was finally established at a later time during Mughal rule from about 1605 AD. Usually, the name of an entity used to be called by the name of its Capital before that, such as Delhi (though it used also to be called Hindustan), Jaunpur, Pandua, Lakkhanabati (mis-prononced as Lukhnauti by the foreign Turks), Gour (it was GHOR, a name given by the migrant Turks in memory of their Capital Ghor in Afghanistan, but was Bengalized by the local Hindus as GOUR). 

All of us today are known as Bangali because this name was introduced during Mughal time. But, even during British time Muslims here were called 'Muslims of Bengal.' Even our local Hindus used to call us just Musalmans. But, since the Muslims belong to this land, they can easily say they are Bangali Muslims. 

Nationalism starts from the land a people live in, and certainly not from a religion. Religion-based nationalism brings in a kind of fuzziness. A nation is composed of a land and its people. This is why Arabs call themselves Arabs, Malaysians call themselves Malay or Malaysian. Some people try to make a distinction between Bangali Muslims and Muslim Bangali. It is a meaningless argument.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

Self deleted.


----------



## eastwatch

Abir said:


> It's like worshipping the Goth barbers who after inheriting Roman civilization, wasted all their energy on rampage and destroying artworks.



Yes, you are right. He, like all warriors before and after him during the middle age, Bakhtiar was a brute and a killer. But, by his act of yesterday Muslims became a majority gradually in the next few Centuries and through many upheavals of politics and wars today we have finally become a free nation without outsiders dictating their wish on us. Bakhtiar was the pioneer, and he should be regarded as the (1st) Father of Nation. We are nobody if we discard our Muslim identity that was introduced by Bakhtiar. He is obviously revered by us. May Allah bless his soul.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eastwatch

Abir said:


> The thing is, the event have been described by British historians such as that it fits with Macaulay's racist description of Bengalis. But the fact is Khilji led a reconnaissance mission to an unprepared aged king with main army closely following and he only acquired ownership of an unimportant city. Lakhhan Sen still ruled most of Bengal for many years thereafter.



Nadia was not really an unimportant City of Bengal because the King was living there. Usually, a King's residence City is the Capital of the country. However, the administrative Capital was in Lukhnouti and the kingdom was ruled by Biswarup Sen in the name of his aged father.

Malik Bakhtiar chose Nadia because he wanted to capture or kill Laksman Sen who was living there instead of making a siege of Lukhnouti. What really happened in the next few years after this even is not known. But, Minhaj implies that Biswarup capitulated and did not give a fight. Instead, he chose east Bengal as his family's domain where the Sen family ruled for a few more decades.

That eastern Bengal was under Sen rule can be seen when Tughril, the adopted son of Badshah Ghiyasuddin Balban of Delhi, raised the banner of rebellion in Bengal against his father. Balban sent expedition under a general named Amin Khan and then someone else. But, they failed to capture Tughril or won any decisive battle. Balban went WEST to Punjab, but then detoured through a northern route and suddenly arrived at the border of Bengal with 200,000 troops. 

This panicked Tughril. Balban made sure that Tughril does not run away to the east to the Kingdom of the Sens. He recognized the Sen Dynasty in eastern Bengal and moved against Tughril, who was captured and taken to Delhi. 

This proves that Sen family was still dominating over eastern Bengal. Balban expedition was in 1280. It means Sen Dynasty was still ruling part of eastern Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Faarhan said:


> i dont know... Sometimes i feel all the major industries except for RMG sector Such as Jute, Fertilizer, paper, electricity was established in Pakistan era.... Maybe we are better today, maybe not! Yes we have escaped terrorism problem which has become a headache for you for last decade.... But United pakistan always sounded cool to me..... Anyway we have learnt nothing..... Our politicians are ruining all our progress.... Only our hardworking people give us some ray of hope... If our GDP continues to grow in the present style our economy will become 20th large economy in 2050 and that is huge.....



Of-course, there have been improvements. For instance, the state of the poor in the Pakistan-era were much worse than now. Rickshaw pullers can now buy warm clothing. Just an example. 

And as far as our identity goes, please understand that we must take responsibility for our history. Our history did not just start from 1971, it was way before that. I feel that our leaders are not only being irresponsible for Bangladesh's day-to-day affairs, but also our history that lead to our existence today. 

Tameem is right, it was our forefathers who agreed for a "Arabish-like" language for all Muslims in India, and worked hard toward that, it was not the West Pakistanis. And that ideology only lasted 24 years. Can you imagine? 

Urdu was simply not thoroughly accepted among Bengali Muslims since it wasn't necessarily infused in their culture to begin with. The population of Bengali Muslims exploded after WWII and the devastating Bengal Famine. I call this the Bengal population boom, and those guys simply didn't speak a word in Urdu Farsi. There simply wasn't enough consensus behind the whole issue of language. Farsi was like far-away galaxy, although I am a tremendous admirer of Persian culture and heritage. 

Obviously, geography also played a role here. Farsi and Urdu were never really standard languages for our neighborhood like East India, Burma and China. 

I am not saying that a culture based on Persian (suppose) and some indigenous values in East Bengal are impossible to implement (America's founding fathers based the US on Roman culture), it was just that our leaders simply didn't gather enough consensus on the issue of language and culture, even though much of Bengal's population were poor and illiterate. One should never underestimate them.

The bottom line is, we need to take more responsibility for our culture and history, and most importantly, accepting it. Which we sadly aren't doing. 

Of-course, there were other factors too. India clearly intended to smash Pakistan into two by exploiting the very issue discussed above, coupled with a fantastically planned propaganda and psychological warfare machine. Not even the Americans today can comprehend that. Also, strategic level defenses in Pakistan's Eastern front were inadequate and strangely ignored. They focused mainly on Kashmir. India's plan was to enable it to easily assault and conduct operations in East Pakistan against the West Pakistani military with minimal local resistance (Bengalis).

As far as our economy is concerned, there'll be some hard times ahead. Thanks to AL's flawed economic policies. They use the wrong policies to address economic issues, coupled with the rampant borrowing and misuse of the funds.

And of-course, we need to control the population as well. We have the potential to implement a similar economic model as Singapore, based on Capitalist principles (responsible Capitalism), and throw Socialism/Communism into the Bay of Bengal, it's simply not for us (and a failed one). And getting to the same benchmark as the likes of Singapore will take a long time, a very, very long time.


----------



## LaBong

eastwatch said:


> Yes, you did not say that only 17 horsemen conquered the entire Bengal. The reason I elaborated a little about that Nadia invasion is to inform the people about the truth. We must not indulge ourselves in fantacy when we study history. This untrue 17 horsemen story has created another falsehood: since only 17 horsemen came to Bengal, therefore, all the Muslims in Bengal have been converted to Islam. Our Mullahs are fond of spreading this falsehood only to glorify our religion.
> 
> But, the reality is many Muslims from the poor central asia including Afghanistan migrated to a food-surplus Bengal, not only in and immediate after 1203 AD, but also many centuries after that. In the later times most of these non-Bangali Muslims came from north India, all have now become Bangali Muslims.This is one of the reasons that Muslims became so numerous in Bengal.
> 
> *The name BANGALAH (Bengal) was finally established at a later time during Mughal rule from about 1605 AD. Usually, the name of an entity used to be called by the name of its Capital before that, such as Delhi (though it used also to be called Hindustan), Jaunpur, Pandua, Lakkhanabati (mis-prononced as Lukhnauti by the foreign Turks), Gour (it was GHOR, a name given by the migrant Turks in memory of their Capital Ghor in Afghanistan, but was Bengalized by the local Hindus as GOUR). *
> 
> All of us today are known as Bangali because this name was introduced during Mughal time. But, even during British time Muslims here were called 'Muslims of Bengal.' Even our local Hindus used to call us just Musalmans. But, since the Muslims belong to this land, they can easily say they are Bangali Muslims.
> 
> Nationalism starts from the land a people live in, and certainly not from a religion. Religion-based nationalism brings in a kind of fuzziness. A nation is composed of a land and its people. This is why Arabs call themselves Arabs, Malaysians call themselves Malay or Malaysian. Some people try to make a distinction between Bangali Muslims and Muslim Bangali. It is a meaningless argument.



Bold part is factually incorrect. Bengal was one of Mahajanapadas in iron age India, it was known was Vanga(Bango). 

Gauda(Gaur) was capital of Palas. Palas were known as Lords of Gauda. Gopala, the founder of Pala linage was elected in a democratic election in Gaur in 7th century.


----------



## eastwatch

Abir said:


> Bold part is factually incorrect. Bengal was one of Mahajanapadas in iron age India, it was known was Vanga(Bango).
> 
> Gauda(Gaur) was capital of Palas. Palas were known as Lords of Gauda. Gopala, the founder of Pala linage was elected in a democratic election in Gaur in 7th century.



No, it is not incorrect. Bengal in older days were divided into Kingdoms of Harikel, Vanga, Samatat and Gaur. During the Turkic Muslim period Gaur became the Capital and their Kingdom was known as Gaur as was the tradition in those days. When other parts of Bengal and Bihar were annexed these were also known as parts of Gaur.

The name BANGALAH or Bengal was first attributed to the entire Bangladesh, west Bengal and Bihar only during Mughal period. Abul Fazal's Ain-I-Akbari is probably the 1st document to testify this re-naming of entire Bihar and Bengal as Subeh Bangal. Dhaka became the new Mughal Provincial Capital, but the entire Province was no more called by this name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Offering Eid prayer, Dhaka (1954)
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

*Eid day Fair, Dhaka (1954) *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz

*On way to visit relatives on Eid day , Dhaka (1954)*





---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 AM ----------

*Governor Sher-e-Bangla AK Fazlul Haque at home on Eid day, Dhaka (1954) *






---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 AM ----------

*Children in identical dress on Eid day-Dhaka (1954)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

eastwatch said:


> No, it is not incorrect. Bengal in older days were divided into Kingdoms of Harikel, Vanga, Samatat and Gaur. During the Turkic Muslim period Gaur became the Capital and their Kingdom was known as Gaur as was the tradition in those days. When other parts of Bengal and Bihar were annexed these were also known as parts of Gaur.
> 
> The name BANGALAH or Bengal was first attributed to the entire Bangladesh, west Bengal and Bihar only during Mughal period. Abul Fazal's Ain-I-Akbari is probably the 1st document to testify this re-naming of entire Bihar and Bengal as Subeh Bangal. Dhaka became the new Mughal Provincial Capital, but the entire Province was no more called by this name.



Mughals called it Bangal because they couldn't pronounce Banga/Bangla properly, but the name was there since time immemorial. The word Bangal turned into Bengal in Britis tongue. Yes ancient Vanga might not encompassed of all of today's Bengal. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanga_Kingdom

Gaur has been capital since the time of Shashanka of 7th century.


----------



## kobiraaz

*Kabuliwalas (Afghans) chatting on Eid day, Dhaka (1954) *






---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------

*Adamjee Jute Mills (1954)*






[/COLOR]*Dr.Muhammad Shahidullah (R) and Kazi Motahar Hossain (L), Dhaka (1954)*






---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 PM ----------

*On November 10, (1987), Noor Hossain - a young progressive democratic activist stood bravely at Zero Point, in the heart of the capital Dhaka city,Bangladesh, amid a shower of bullets being fired by the police force with the slogan 'Down With Autocracy' boldly written on his chest and 'Free Democracy' on his back.
This brave soul embraced martyrdom on the spot while demonstrating against military autocratic ruler Ershad Shahi, aged only 26.
His killing sparked a movement all over the country turning into a revolution on December 06, 1990 which brought an end to Ershad regime thus beginning a new dawn of democracy in the country.*


----------



## kobiraaz

*Gulistan area under Martial Law , Dhaka (1958) *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*President Zia-ur-Rahman is attending the army parade on victory day along with Yasir Arafat and Mr. Ahmed Sékou Touré President of the Republic of Guinea, Dhaka 16th December, Dhaka (1980)
*






I LOVE HIM, MISS HIM! SAD I NEVER SAW HIM !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Zia-ur-Rahman was the only person with leadership for the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maira La

eastwatch said:


> Yes, you are right. He, like all warriors before and after him during the middle age, Bakhtiar was *a brute and a killer.* But, by his act of yesterday Muslims became a majority gradually in the next few Centuries and through many upheavals of politics and wars today we have finally become a free nation without outsiders dictating their wish on us. Bakhtiar was the pioneer, and he should be regarded as the (1st) Father of Nation. We are nobody if we discard our Muslim identity that was introduced by Bakhtiar. He is obviously revered by us. *May Allah bless his soul.*



May Allah not bless his soul!

He wasn't a preacher. He was a warrior. He didn't come here to spread Islam. He came here to conquer!

But as a warrior, he was an awesome dude. I heard he was a short ugly guy with disproportionally long hands, but I guess it was his brain that helped him plan all his winning strategies in the battlefield.


----------



## kobiraaz

Look at the way he is standing in between two muslim leader in Bangladesh soil.... He was surely a man with mission.... those who killed him were pure idiot......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Apocalypse said:


> May Allah not bless his soul!
> 
> He wasn't a preacher. He was a warrior. He didn't come here to spread Islam. He came here to conquer!
> 
> But as a warrior, he was an awesome dude. I heard he was a short ugly guy with disproportionally long hands, but I guess it was his brain that helped him plan all his winning strategies in the battlefield.



but He didnt spread islam with sword.... He was a conquerer... His conquest helped saints preaching islam in Bengal....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

Apocalypse said:


> May Allah not bless his soul!
> 
> He wasn't a preacher. He was a warrior. He didn't come here to spread Islam. He came here to conquer!
> 
> But as a warrior, he was an awesome dude. I heard he was a short ugly guy with disproportionally long hands, but I guess it was his brain that helped him plan all his winning strategies in the battlefield.



Warriors are cool.


----------



## Kambojaric

Great pics Farhaan. Keep them coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Apocalypse said:


> May Allah not bless his soul!
> 
> He wasn't a preacher. He was a warrior. He didn't come here to spread Islam. He came here to conquer!
> 
> But as a warrior, he was an awesome dude. I heard he was a short ugly guy with disproportionally long hands, but I guess it was his brain that helped him plan all his winning strategies in the battlefield.



Malik Bakhtiar brought many Lakhs of his own Turkic people from a poor Garmshir of Afghanistan to domicile in the fertile land of Bengal. This was the 1st group of huge number of Muslims in this soil. He brought his people and brought Islamic identity to this region. He was certainly not a preacher, he was a warrior. But, many Islamic scholars, Faqirs and Darveshes followed him and came to Bengal to spread the teachings of Islam. Islam spread as a result of their simple lives.

Malik Bakhtiar was not a preacher, but he established many mosques, Khankas, and schools. Bakhtiar was not handsome, he was a hunchback and his hands were unusually long. But, these handicaps did not dissuade him from achieving the status of a great general. He was, unfortunately, killed by one of his generals named Ali Mardan Khilji a few weeks after he returned from a failed Assam/Tibet expedition. 

Malik Ali Mardan himself was also killed by two other generals. Note that the 1st four Maliks or Muslim Kings of Bengal were killed by their own people. It seems we are still following their footpaths. Think of Sk. Mujib, Zia, Khaled Musharraf, Col. Taher, four AL leaders, many hundred other military officers during Zia's time and finally that Pilkhana carnage by the BDR troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## InFn-0

Regarding when the region came to being named Bangla/Bongo/Vanga etc. i d like to share a map here. The map names the region of Bengal as Vangadesam, which is basically Bangladesh ( Vanga = Bangla, Desam = Desh). My understanding is the region was names Vanga from ancient times (thousands of years ago), but during different ruling periods the name came to be pronounced differently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

InFn-0 said:


> Regarding when the region came to being named Bangla/Bongo/Vanga etc. i d like to share a map here. The map names the region of Bengal as Vangadesam, which is basically Bangladesh ( Vanga = Bangla, Desam = Desh). My understanding is the region was names Vanga from ancient times (thousands of years ago), but during different ruling periods the name came to be pronounced differently.



The map you have provided seems to have been derived in south India. I did not say that there was no Banga or Vanga, but only during Mughal period the entire region compassing Bengal and Bihar was named Sube Bangalah. 

Immediately before this time, it was called Gaur by the name of the Capital City. It was called also Lakkhaanabati when Sens were ruling. The name changed to many names during ages, but Bangalah has become a permanent name only during the Mughals.

By the way, it would be interesting to note that the Calcutta centered Province of India has been named Paschim Banga. It is not Paschim Bangla, whereas we call ours as Bangladesh, and not Bangadesh. A part of Bengal was always called Banga or Vanga in ancient times. But, not the entire area, other parts had other names. 

Only after Mughal conquest the entire region of Bengal and Bihar was named Sube Bangalah. It seems Calcutta chose a pre-Mughal name. But, we chose the Mughal name. However, even the people of west Bengal call their Province 'Bangladesh' when they talk with each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## InFn-0

eastwatch said:


> The map you have provided seems to have been derived in south India. I did not say that there was no Banga or Vanga, but only during Mughal period the entire region compassing Bengal and Bihar was named Sube Bangalah.
> 
> Immediately before this time, it was called Gaur by the name of the Capital City. It was called also Lakkhaanabati when Sens were ruling. The name changed to many names during ages, but Bangalah has become a permanent name only during the Mughals.
> 
> By the way, it would be interesting to note that the Calcutta centered Province of India has been named Paschim Banga. It is not Paschim Bangla, whereas we call ours as Bangladesh, and not Bangadesh. A part of Bengal was always called Banga or Vanga in ancient times. But, not the entire area, other parts had other names.
> 
> Only after Mughal conquest the entire region of Bengal and Bihar was named Sube Bangalah. It seems Calcutta chose a pre-Mughal name. But, we chose the Mughal name. However, even the people of west Bengal call their Province 'Bangladesh' when they talk with each other.



Interesting. It is unbelievable how little us general Bangladeshis know about our history. Most people seem to think we came into existence only after 1971, there is absolutely nothing regarding ancient bengal in the history text books that are being taught in schools. Also, books about this topic is almost non existent; i would squarely blame the government in this case.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

InFn-0 said:


> Interesting. It is unbelievable how little us general Bangladeshis know about our history. Most people seem to think we came into existence only after 1971, there is absolutely nothing regarding ancient bengal in the history text books that are being taught in schools. Also, books about this topic is almost non existent; i would squarely blame the government in this case.



My mother has taught Bangladesh Studies in an international school in Dhaka. She said that Awami League men repeatedly phone the school's principal to make sure that Bangladesh Studies is always being taught and in line with their views of history. 

I swear, that party is increasingly getting more and more fascist and corrupt to the core.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

eastwatch said:


> The map you have provided seems to have been derived in south India. I did not say that there was no Banga or Vanga, but only during Mughal period the entire region compassing Bengal and Bihar was named Sube Bangalah.
> 
> Immediately before this time, it was called Gaur by the name of the Capital City. It was called also Lakkhaanabati when Sens were ruling. The name changed to many names during ages, but Bangalah has become a permanent name only during the Mughals.
> 
> By the way, it would be interesting to note that the Calcutta centered Province of India has been named Paschim Banga. It is not Paschim Bangla, whereas we call ours as Bangladesh, and not Bangadesh. A part of Bengal was always called Banga or Vanga in ancient times. But, not the entire area, other parts had other names.
> 
> Only after Mughal conquest the entire region of Bengal and Bihar was named Sube Bangalah. It seems Calcutta chose a pre-Mughal name. But, we chose the Mughal name. However, even the people of west Bengal call their Province 'Bangladesh' when they talk with each other.



There is difference in Bangla and Bangal, even today North Indians call Paschim Banga as Paschim Bangal, simply because there is no &#2437;  sounding word in Hindustani. It has nothing to do with Mughals. Personally I find Bangal very inappropriate, well at least they don't call us Pashim Bang!


----------



## Zabaniyah

Why can't we just simply call Bangladesh as Bengal?


----------



## LaBong

Zabanya said:


> Why can't we just simply call Bangladesh as Bengal?



Because you believe in Bangladeshi nationalism as opposed to Bengali nationalism(whatever does that mean! there is one instance an elite member from Pakistan _taught _ me that there is no Bengali in Bangladesh but they are Bangladeshi who don't speak Bengali!) 

We wanted the same, to call our state as Bengal or Bangla, but the politicians who are of older generation don't seem to get rid of partition hangover!


----------



## Zabaniyah

Abir said:


> Because you believe in Bangladeshi nationalism as opposed to Bengali nationalism(whatever does that mean! there is one instance an elite member from Pakistan _taught _ me that there is no Bengali in Bangladesh but they are Bangladeshi who don't speak Bengali!)
> 
> We wanted the same, to call our state as Bengal or Bangla, but the politicians who are of older generation don't seem to get rid of partition hangover!



Bangladeshi nationalism is over-rated. Hence the relatively weak sense of identity of these "Bengali Muslims". 

Anyways, this is my opinion judging from the current state of things in Bangladesh. 

The problem is that in mainstream Bangladesh today, people tend to see the beginning of their history from 1971. Personally, I believe this is a flawed line of thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## InFn-0

Zabanya said:


> Why can't we just simply call Bangladesh as Bengal?



To be honest it does nt matter what we call ourselves as long as it means the same thing.


----------



## InFn-0

Zabanya said:


> My mother has taught Bangladesh Studies in an international school in Dhaka. She said that Awami League men repeatedly phone the school's principal to make sure that Bangladesh Studies is always being taught and in line with their views of history.
> 
> I swear, that party is increasingly getting more and more fascist and corrupt to the core.



I personally have no problem with the schools teaching the AL version of 71 war but that does not mean the Bangladesh Studies subject cannot have stuff about ancient bengal. I have read the book that is being taught in the schools in Dhaka for O level students, and there is hardly anything ancient about it. It would be great to know how the bangla language came into existence from sanskrit, how civilization really began around here and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mil-avia

*The people of ancient Bangladesh mainly spoke an Austro-Asiatic language :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Ancient migration routes through North Bengal, Sylhet and South India :*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

Abir said:


> Because you believe in Bangladeshi nationalism as opposed to Bengali nationalism(whatever does that mean! there is one instance an elite member from Pakistan _taught _ me that there is no Bengali in Bangladesh but they are Bangladeshi who don't speak Bengali!)
> 
> We wanted the same, to call our state as Bengal or Bangla, but the politicians who are of older generation don't seem to get rid of partition hangover!



Please take note of another Partition hangover. In Bangladesh we refer to Bongabdo. But, in west Bengal, for obvious reason Shokabdo is used. However, both the calender use Boishakh, Jaistho etc. to denote the Months. You may check the Hindu Panjika published in Kolkata. 

Bongabdo is related to the Hijri Saal and was introduced by Emperor Akber at the request of his Finance Minister Raja Toder Mal in order to systemize the land taxation of the empire. Hijri is a lunar month that ends one month in about 28.4 days. So, every year the date of taxation had to be re-fixed. Bongabdo is a Solar year. So, the fscal year was very clear in this.

To this Bongabdo the already known months like Baisakh, Jaistha etc. were affixed. West Bengal discarded this Bongabdo because it is based on Hijri Saal, and instead, it introduced Shokabdo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Zabanya said:


> Bangladeshi nationalism is over-rated. Hence the relatively weak sense of identity of these "Bengali Muslims".
> 
> Anyways, this is my opinion judging from the current state of things in Bangladesh.
> 
> The problem is that in mainstream Bangladesh today, people tend to see the beginning of their history from 1971. Personally, I believe this is a flawed line of thinking.



In reality, Bengal (not Bangladesh) has a glorious history even during the time of Alexander. It was called Gangaridi, as has been written by the Grek Historians. This strong Kingdom was ready to repulse the invasion of Alexander and had sent large troops, horses and elephants to the west to fight Alexander. But, of course, who can match the bravest Raja Poru? 

Even long before the Muslim time, this region's Pataliputra became the political center of entire Hindustan. This empire extended upto Afghanistan. Before the Muslim invasion of Hindustan, Laxman Sen was revered as the King of Kings, but he was unable to show his leadership when foreign Muslims invaded Hindustan and then his own Kingdom. When the brave Prithviraj Chauhan was fighting against Muhammad Ghori at the Battle of Tarain to protect his country and his honour, Laxman Sen failed to unite his forces with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mil-avia

eastwatch said:


> Please take note of another Partition hangover. In Bangladesh we refer to Bongabdo. But, in west Bengal, for obvious reason Shokabdo is used. However, both the calender use Boishakh, Jaistho etc. to denote the Months. You may check the Hindu Panjika published in Kolkata.
> 
> Bongabdo is related to the Hijri Saal and was introduced by Emperor Akber at the request of his Finance Minister Raja Toder Mal in order to systemize the land taxation of the empire. Hijri is a lunar month that ends one month in about 28.4 days. So, every year the date of taxation had to be re-fixed. Bongabdo is a Solar year. So, the fscal year was very clear in this.
> 
> To this Bongabdo the already known months like Baisakh, Jaistha etc. were affixed. West Bengal discarded this Bongabdo because it is based on Hijri Saal, and instead, it introduced Shokabdo.



*Shokabdo literally means "Scythian Calendar" or "Scythian Year".

Scythian invaders came from Central Asia.

Related image.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## InFn-0

mil-avia said:


> *Shokabdo literally means "Scythian Calendar" or "Scythian Year".*



Can you elaborate on this? I mean what is the Scythian Calender doing in Bengal?


----------



## Roybot

InFn-0 said:


> Can you elaborate on this? I mean what is the Scythian Calender doing in Bengal?



Shalivahana era - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

eastwatch said:


> Please take note of another Partition hangover. In Bangladesh we refer to Bongabdo. But, in west Bengal, for obvious reason Shokabdo is used. However, both the calender use Boishakh, Jaistho etc. to denote the Months. You may check the Hindu Panjika published in Kolkata.
> 
> Bongabdo is related to the Hijri Saal and was introduced by Emperor Akber at the request of his Finance Minister Raja Toder Mal in order to systemize the land taxation of the empire. Hijri is a lunar month that ends one month in about 28.4 days. So, every year the date of taxation had to be re-fixed. Bongabdo is a Solar year. So, the fscal year was very clear in this.
> 
> To this Bongabdo the already known months like Baisakh, Jaistha etc. were affixed. West Bengal discarded this Bongabdo because it is based on Hijri Saal, and instead, it introduced Shokabdo.



Not sure what you meant, we use the Bangabdo as well, may be in Panjika they use different calendar as it's used for religious ceremonies. 











Although, I'm not sure why it is 24th Kartik in Anandabazar and 27th in Prothom Alo! :s

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz

^ ershad knows maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

yeah got it.

_
The Bengali calendar in Bangladesh (then East Pakistan) was modified by a committee headed by Muhammad Shahidullah under the auspices of the Bangla Academy on 17 February 1966.
The length of a year in the Bengali calendar, as in the Gregorian calendar, is counted as 365 days. However, the actual time taken by the earth in its revolution around the sun is 365 days 5 hours 48 minutes and 47 seconds. To make up this discrepancy, the Gregorian calendar adds an extra day, to make a leap year, to the month of February every fourth year (except in years divisible by 100 but not by 400). The Bengali calendar, which was based on astronomical calculations, did not make this extra leap year adjustment. Bengali months, too, were of different lengths. To counter this discrepancy, and to make the Bengali calendar more precise, the following recommendations of the Bangla Academy are followed:
The first five months of the year from Boishakh to Bhadro will consist of 31 days each.
The remaining seven months of the year from Ashshin to Choitro will consist of 30 days each.
In every leap year of the Gregorian calendar, an additional day will be added in the month of Falgun, which is just 14 days after 29 February. (Modified without material change).
The revised calendar was officially adopted in Bangladesh in 1987. However, it is not followed in the neighbouring state of West Bengal, India, where the traditional calendar continues to be followed due to the deep bond of Hindu culture with the Bengali calendar. Hindu religious festivals are celebrated based on a particular lunar day and Bengali calendar combination._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

I think, Hindus of Bangladesh still follow the old Bangla calender/Panjika published in west Bengal to fix the dates of their religious rites and festivals. The reason is quite understandable. Anyway, I want Faarhan and others to send many more photographs for us to see and enjoy.


----------



## Loyus

Guys, 
Sorry to budge in again.
It might be a good idea to keep this thread about old photos..
I mean old photos of Bengalis from all across India, Bangladesh etc etc..
In old time Bengalis had travelled to far off places.. Maybe we can have pictures of those too
Thanks Farhaan for the contributions 

And we can have a separate thread about Bengali history, culture etc etc
I can see a lot of convergence between Bengalis from both sides of the border. And the discussion is mature and interesting !!!
An Adda without animosity and Tel-jhaal )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Apocalypse said:


> May Allah not bless his soul!



I understand why Hindu hate him and they have good reason for it however it's beyond my comprehension when it comes from Bangladeshi who claimed to be Muslim. . If Bakhtiyar did not come to Bengal, then perhaps you would still be a Hindu. Afsos!!!! I only ask Allah ar Lanat on people like you.


----------



## Al-zakir

Zabanya said:


> Bangladeshi nationalism is over-rated. Hence the relatively weak sense of identity of these "Bengali Muslims".



Bangladeshi nationalism incorporated with Islamic ideology. In older days, during British time, Bengali Hindu used to call us either by musalman or sheikh because they did not consider us part of the land. They also didn't think we were good people. *Eastwatch *can shed some light on this matter from Historical prospective. 

Bangladeshi nationalism make sense for Bangladeshi Muslims because it give us sense of Identity that lay within the boundary of country called Bangladesh and Islam whereas Bengali mean you could also be from west Bengal and Hindu. I and most of our people do not want to be part of that land. To me, it's straight forward but I understand Awami minded people are confused about this concept. As seem, you rather be stuck with Joi Bangla instead of Bangladesh Zindabad. Don't you?


----------



## kobiraaz

*The historic meeting between Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman and President Julfikar Ali Bhutto in hotel Intercontinental, in Dhaka, East Pakistan. 1971.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Anti ayub Rally in Dhaka 1968*







---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 AM ----------

*Mukti*






---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 AM ----------

*Satkhira, Sector 9, Mukti getting ready for Action*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

*Sheikh Mujib 1975, 15th August*


----------



## kobiraaz

*Mukti Sector 9*






---------- Post added at 08:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 AM ----------

*Mujib Bahini*






---------- Post added at 08:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 AM ----------

*Jessore, People welcoming Muktis *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Mukti Scouting , River Icchamoti, Rangpur *






---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------

*near dhaka, before an ambush*






---------- Post added at 09:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------

*Shakhari Bazar, Dhaka 1971*






---------- Post added at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------

*Refugee*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avisheik

Hey faarhan you got any photos of sector 8 during the war, my uncle fought there.


----------



## Al-zakir

Personally would not like to see picture of 71. This doesn't help rather will dismiss the purpose of this thread.


----------



## kobiraaz

*1947 Bengal Partition*


----------



## kobiraaz

*Khwaja Nazimuddim, Prime Minister of East Bengal (1948)*






*General Ayub Khan and Mr. H.S. Suhrawardy (1958).*


----------



## kobiraaz

*Khwaja Nazimuddin (chief minister of East Pakistan) introduces the East Pakistan cabinet to Mr Jinnah (the founding father of Pakistan) in March 1948.*






---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------

*The Agartala Conspiracy Case *


----------



## kobiraaz

*Bangabandhu after Cyclone 1970*






---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------

*Refugee camp, India*






---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------

*25 year treaty India - Bangladesh*






---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------

*1st prime minister of Bangladesh Taj uddin Ahmed*






---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------

*Zia who declared independence of Bangladesh, led from the front, architecture of modern Bangladesh *


----------



## Md Akmal

Faarhan said:


> *1947 Bengal Partition*



@ Hi Faarhan, this is not the picture of Bengal. The Bengalee people donnot take "Hokka", moreso their dresses are not similar with Bengalee people ????


----------



## monitor

Md Akmal said:


> @ Hi Faarhan, this is not the picture of Bengal. The Bengalee people donnot take "Hokka", moreso their dresses are not similar with Bengalee people ????



i have seen old man taking hookka in may village 20 years ago if i rightly recall  . and their dresses is not visible i think they are covering their body with chador


----------



## TopCat

monitor said:


> i have seen old man taking hookka in may village 20 years ago if i rightly recall  . and their dresses is not visible i think they are covering their body with chador



My grandfather used to smoke Hokka besides his favorite cigarette brand Star.


----------



## Roybot

Md Akmal said:


> @ Hi Faarhan, this is not the picture of Bengal. The Bengalee people donnot take "Hokka", moreso their dresses are not similar with Bengalee people ????



Yup true.I have seen this photo with caption, "_*A refugee train on its way to Punjab, Pakistan*_"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

^ i found this with Bengal Caption in a article! anyway lets remove it! Thanks for correction!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

Faarhan said:


> whats wrong if someone believes that Hindu Muslim Vai vai? Yes i always knew that hindus and muslims are just like water and oil..... After visiting this forum i also came to know almost all of them hate muslims, even innocent palestinians are terrorist to them..... But is hating innocent Hindus is permissible by Islam?? Waiting for your reply....
> 
> P.S. there is difference in language.... Example:We call bathing as ' gosol ' they call it 'Snan'...



@ Faarhan, it is not only the difference in language but in other aspects also. Some of these differences are given below:

1. "Mangsu" - "Gosh".
2. "Jol" - " Pani".
3. Pishi, mashi, didi etc - Khala, Phopu,bon etc.
4. The hindu women give a "Tip" but most muslim women don not.
5. The Hindu women after marriage give "Shidoor" own their for head but muslim women don not.


----------



## kobiraaz

Faarhan said:


> *1947 Bengal Partition*


 
*Bangladesh Old Photo Archive

Portrait of five opium smokers arranged in a Chauki (small bed like furniture) with pipes and other equipments - Eastern Bengal 1860's
*





---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------

*Nawabs circus party (1880)
*


----------



## kobiraaz

Md Akmal said:


> @ Faarhan, it is not only the difference in language but in other aspects also. Some of these differences are given below:
> 
> 1. "Mangsu" - "Gosh".
> 2. "Jol" - " Pani".
> 3. Pishi, mashi, didi etc - Khala, Phopu,bon etc.
> 4. The hindu women give a "Tip" but most muslim women don not.
> 5. The Hindu women after marriage give "Shidoor" own their for head but muslim women don not.



ah! from your post i remembered, when i was a kid i used to learn arabic from an imam of a mosque, he asked me to call meat " Gosto" instead of Mangsho, though i still call it mangsho!


----------



## eastwatch

Md Akmal said:


> @ Hi Faarhan, this is not the picture of Bengal. The Bengalee people donnot take "Hokka", moreso their dresses are not similar with Bengalee people ????



There can also be a mistake from your side. Hookka is not an issue. Elders of educated and good families do not smoke Hookkas that you see in the villages. Village Hookkas are made of a simple empty shell of a coconut. But, I have seen people smoking Hookka among the Bangalis in even the '60s that is seen in the picture.

Another point is, who could be these refugees? Refugees poured in to east Pakistan from Bihar, Orissa, Maddhya Pradesh and Uttar Pradesh. There were also Bangali refugees, but their number was less than the refugees from other parts of India. Now, check the photo and tell us if it is possible that these refugees could have been heading towards east Pakistan or not. But, I agree that they could also be heading to the west.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

eastwatch said:


> There can also be a mistake from your side. Hookka is not an issue. Elders of educated and good families do not smoke Hookkas that you see in the villages. Village Hookkas are made of a simple empty shell of a coconut. But, I have seen people smoking Hookka among the Bangalis in even the '60s that is seen in the picture.
> 
> Another point is, who could be these refugees? Refugees poured in to east Pakistan from Bihar, Orissa, Maddhya Pradesh and Uttar Pradesh. There were also Bangali refugees, but their number was less than the refugees from other parts of India. Now, check the photo and tell us if it is possible that these refugees could have been heading towards east Pakistan or not. But, I agree that they could also be heading to the west.



exactly. from a previous post ........ dress up seems similar except for the Chador which is most probably for the winter!


----------



## eastwatch

Faarhan said:


> *
> [/COLOR]Gurudasi Mondol gave herself up to madness in 1971, during the Liberation War of Bangladesh, as she watched her entire family being killed by the Razakars, the collaborators of the occupying forces. Imprisoned and raped by the commander of the Razakars, she was freed months later by a unit of the Bangladesh Liberation army. Thirty something years later, she continues to roam the streets of Kopilmoni, in small-town Bangladesh, in search of all she has lost; snatching at will from strangers and breaking into spaces normally reserved for men. She is unafraid and scornful of authorities. In her madness, she has found a strategy for survival. In Kopilmoni, Gurudasi has attained near legendary status. Through her indomitable presence, she has kept the spirit of the Liberation War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

The stupid govt of Bangladesh must take care of this heroin of our country and accord her with all the facilities like accomodation, food and medical treatment. She is a symbol of our pain and turmoil. Only Allah knows how much she has suffered and is suffering. 

Instead of taking any responsiblities for people like her, the govt, specially the AL govt, keeps on handing over Muktijoddha Certicates to all their caders who never participated in the 1971 war.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

*Portrait of a Dom Man from Eastern bengal - 1860's*


----------



## Roybot

Whats a dom man?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Faarhan said:


> *1947 Bengal Partition*


 
They look like punjabis to me.. not bengalis... also the pic is from punjab 1947....and not bengal partition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Faarhan said:


> exactly. from a previous post ........ dress up seems similar except for the Chador which is most probably for the winter!



Dress codes changes time to time. For example, I have seen Ghagra-wearing small and teenage girls. But, now-a-days we see them very seldom. I wish this dress to come back with new designs. In post No. 262 the dress is different from the dresses that men and women wear now. At present, young women dress with Sawar-Kameej and an URNI or Orna all over BD, India and Pakistan. But, looking at the picture in #262, it seems these were not there in the 1860s. But, women are seen wearing Ghagra.


----------



## kobiraaz

eastwatch said:


> The stupid govt of Bangladesh must take care of this heroin of our country and accord her with all the facilities like accomodation, food and medical treatment. She is a symbol of our pain and turmoil. Only Allah knows how much she has suffered and is suffering.
> 
> *Instead of taking any responsiblities for people like her, the govt, specially the AL govt, keeps on handing over Muktijoddha Certicates to all their caders who never participated in the 1971 war*.



This is exactly my problem with Awamileague! They are more interested in power/money blackmailing people's patriotism through ' &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; " card! I hate them from core!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> They look like punjabis to me.. not bengalis... also the pic is from punjab 1947....and not bengal partition.



Only few Bangalis came to east Pakistan in that fashion. People from Bihar, Madhya Pradesh and Uttar Pradesh came like that way for fear of death threats. We call them Bihari collectively. However, the picture may of Punjabis heading towards west Pakistan.


----------



## kobiraaz

roy_gourav said:


> Whats a dom man?



one who deals with dead bodies !

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------

*Ahsan manzil- Nawab Salimullah with local elites (1902)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

roy_gourav said:


> Whats a dom man?


 
Indigenous people in bengal, jharkhand and bihar, used to be fearsome soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

Faarhan said:


> one who deals with dead bodies !
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------
> 
> *Ahsan manzil- Nawab Salimullah with local elites (1902)*


 
Yes, this is how the Muslim men of distinction in Bengal and India used to dress in those days, as if they were still a part of Mughal elite. Very happy to see this picture.


----------



## kobiraaz

*A little story regarding My current hometown ( Joydebpur). I am originally Noakhailla 

Joydebpur's Jaminder known as Vawal Raja is one of the most famous Jamindars in Bangladesh! He is known as Bhawal Sanyashi. Legend says " His wife had affair with his physicist. The physicist poisoned him while travelling in Darjiling ( the Jaminder had syphilis and was sick). He was taken to Shoshman. But it was raining. So everyone left without setting fire! When the rain ended his body was not found...... 

legend says he was taken by naga sannysi who treated him. 

After several years a sannyasi took shelter near Buriganga, People recognized him as dead(!) Jaminder. He was taken to Joydebpur by his sisters. But his wife the queen refused to give him share of the property by saying he was not him! This was the most discussed case in british court and Jaminder got his propert back! It is said that when the Jaminder described about their nights in the court and a mark in her body, the queen fainted! 

Anyway He was cruel before this incident.... Muslim community ( few families) Had to flee his reign deep inside Shalbon in a secret place! When he found out, he sent his army! To save those families Nawab Salimullah had to sent his Army from Dacca! *

i have already posted his photo! Posting again! You know, tigers were found in Gazipur even 100 years ago!







---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------




Abir said:


> Indigenous people in bengal, jharkhand and bihar, used to be fearsome soldier.



Oh my poor knowledge! 

thanx btw


----------



## kobiraaz

*Five Sankhari or Shell-Cutters - Eastern Bengal 1860's*


----------



## LaBong

^ you must have heard the folklore - age dome, bage dome, ghora dome saaje.

Agdum bagdum chora!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*portrait of a man of the Kochh Mandai tribe holding a thick-bladed agricultural knife - Eastern Bengal 1860's*


----------



## TopCat

Faarhan said:


> i have already posted his photo! Posting again! You know, tigers were found in Gazipur even 100 years ago!




Thats the Royal Bengal Tiger completly extinct from Bangladesh. Indian could help on how many Royal Bengal still left in India.


----------



## LaBong

Regarding bhaowal raja, didn't the incident about him and nawab solimullah, as far as I know, he was a spoil brat who spent most of his time at hunting. 

Yeah the case was famous and went as far as privy council in london.


----------



## kobiraaz

Abir said:


> ^ you must have heard the folklore - age dome, bage dome, ghora dome saaje.


*
from a book! Well researched on Gazipur history bought it from Bangla Academy Stall! The book had all references from british court!

Anyway forgot to mention that Joydevbur ( a part of present Gazipur) belonged to Muslim Jmindar Vawal Gazi family......
forefather of Vawal sanyasi was his finance minister ( nayeb) who treacherously took control of the land! *


----------



## Roybot

Abir said:


> ^ you must have heard the folklore - age dome, bage dome, ghora dome saaje.



OMG I know that one! Mum used to sing it for me when I was a kid, and I hear her sing it to my nephew. Don't know the words though

That one and Tai tai tai mama bari jai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Faarhan said:


> *
> from a book! Well researched on Gazipur history bought it from Bangla Academy Stall! The book had all references from british court!
> 
> Anyway forgot to mention that Joydevbur ( a part of present Gazipur) belonged to Muslim Jmindar Vawal Gazi family......
> forefather of Vawal sanyasi was his finance minister ( nayeb) who treacherously took control of the land! *


 
No I was talking about domes and their skill at war.

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------




roy_gourav said:


> OMG I know that one! Mum used to sing it for me when I was a kid, and I hear her sing it to my nephew. Don't know the words though
> 
> That one and Tai tai tai mama bari jai!


 
Hahaha I heard that one too, mama dilo doodh bhaat duare bose khai!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Abir said:


> Regarding bhaowal raja, didn't the incident about him and nawab solimullah, as far as I know, he was a spoil brat who spent most of his time at hunting.
> 
> Yeah the case was famous and went as far as privy council in london.



Well, i forgot who was it maybe him or his mother Rani Bilashmoni or someone else! but this incident took place between his family and Salimullah!


----------



## Roybot

Abir said:


> Hahaha I heard that one too, mama dilo doodh bhaat duare bose khai!!



It was pet bhore khai for us, and then mami aelo laathi niye, polai polai

Don't know why Mami needs to be so mean.


----------



## kobiraaz

roy_gourav said:


> OMG I know that one! Mum used to sing it for me when I was a kid, and I hear her sing it to my nephew. Don't know the words though
> 
> That one and Tai tai tai mama bari jai!



Tai tai tai 

mama bari jai

mama dilo dudh vaat

aram kore khai

mami elo lathi niye

palai palai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

iajdani said:


> Thats the Royal Bengal Tiger completly extinct from Bangladesh. Indian could help on how many Royal Bengal still left in India.



300-400 tigers left in Bangladesh side!

last time i heard their number was increasing


----------



## kobiraaz

iajdani said:


> Thats the Royal Bengal Tiger completly extinct from Bangladesh. Indian could help on how many Royal Bengal still left in India.



300-400 tigers left in Bangladesh side!

last time i heard their number was increasing


----------



## TopCat

Faarhan said:


> 300-400 tigers left in Bangladesh side!
> 
> last time i heard their number was increasing


 
Thats the mangrove tigers from Sundarban smallest of its kind. Royal Bengal Tigers are the biggest of its kind and different than mangrove tigers.


----------



## kobiraaz

Abir said:


> No I was talking about domes and their skill at war.



nope i mistaken the word dom man as coroner!


----------



## Roybot

About the Bengal Tigers.



> The Bengal tiger is the most numerous tiger subspecies with populations estimated at 1,411 in India, 200 in Bangladesh, 155 in Nepal and 67&#8211;81 in Bhutan.


----------



## Al-zakir

Faarhan said:


> [/COLOR]*Ahsan manzil- Nawab Salimullah with local elites (1902)*



Today, we have higher education in Bangladesh because of Nawab Salimullah. He established Dacca university. Thank you for this picture Farhaan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Md Akmal

eastwatch said:


> Only *few Bangalis came to east Pakistan *in that fashion. People from Bihar, Madhya Pradesh and Uttar Pradesh came like that way for fear of death threats. We call them Bihari collectively. However, the picture may of Punjabis heading towards west Pakistan.



@ From where you got this information that only few Bengalee people (refugees) came to East Pakistan. There were many, many ??????? So, far know around 25 to 27 alone "Biharies" and other non-Bengalees came from India. Many muslim Bengalee came from Assam, Tripura, West Bengal, Orissa and other places encircling the then East Pakistan. Their figures varies from 20 to 25 lacs. Yes, it is true that at the beginning (1947) their figure were less but soon there were many riots in 1948 and 1950 than bulk of the Bengalee muslims migrated to East Bengal. These were the forced migration.

@ The majority people of Chapai Nobabganj, Rajshahi, Kushtia, Jessore, Jhenaidhaho, Satkhira, Chuwadanga, Sylhet were refugee Bengalee. Bulk of the Assami Refugees who belonged to Karimganj and surrounding were later settled at UK. It is said that during those days once Pakistan was facing acute refugee problem in East Bengal, the British Govt offered to take some refugees from East Bengal. The Sylheti refugees than and there accepted the offer and that is why we find lot of Sylheti in UK. The other Bnegalee refugee declined to go to UK. They were very busy in celebrating "Larke Lange Pakistan" and chanting slogan, "Narai Takbir Allah Hu Akbar". It was a real freedom moment !!!!!! There were no "Darga" in the Police Station, no SDO, no DC, no SP all were non-Mislims went to India. There were no principals at the colleges, no head masters at the schools, no Civil Servents in the administration. Soon the vaccant appoinments were covered from the refugees(non-Bnegalees) and some civil servents came West Pakistan. There were not a single Bengalee Muslim civil servent in East Bengal at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*In front of Gulistan Cinema Hall .Dhaka (1954)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Dhaka (1926) - Nawab Khwaja Salahuddin and his wife Edith and others
*





---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------

*Dhaka (1972) - Evidence of gun firings at Dhaka University Halls during March 1971*






---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------

*Wari (1909) - at Baldah Garden, Narendra Narayan Roy Chaudhury and friends
*






---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------

*"Muammar Gaddafi" with "Bangabondhu" (1973)
*






---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------

*Dhaka (1860) - Two Tantee (weavers) at work
*






---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------

*A group of Munchi (leatherworker) ,Bangladesh (1860)*






---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------

*View of a European man sitting in a basket chair strapped to the back of a Khasi man. A Khasi woman standing to the side is carrying a basket.(1870)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Md Akmal

Zabanya said:


> Today's Bangladeshi society at large mostly identifies itself with the Mughal era heritage.
> 
> Although, the Mughals were invaders as well. Mainland India has generally been a magnet for invaders ranging from Aryans to Mughals.
> 
> It is true that Bengal has a rich Buddhist heritage, but that is long gone. *Their works were destroyed during the Aryan and Mughal invasions*.



@ What nonesense you are talking ????? Aryan and Mughals !!! Do you know the year difference ???? You have know idea about history of Bengal ???? Are you been influence by the Bengalee Hindu writers ??????? Zabanya are you a muslim ?????

@ Bhuddhist culture were being destroyed by the Hindu Kings of Deccans once they invaded Bengal after the Pal Dynesty(Bhudist) sometimes in 8th or 9th century. The Bhudists used to belief, "Jib hutta moha pap", that is why instead of fighting they fled to Sri Lanka, China through Uruna Chal and Tibet, some fled to Thailand, Vietnam,Phillipine via Burma and all their "Bihares" were destroyed by the Deccan Kings. Raja Sen came from Deccan. Once they captured the whole Bnegal there were no religion in Bengal as no convertee were allowed in Hinduism like the Jews.

@ Then they brought lot of young "Brahmon" from Deccan and were placed in the newly build "Mandirs". They "Mandirs" were known as "Sharaen Mandir" where all the local young girls and women were forced to stay and serve these young "Brahmon". In the process of seving the offspring was considers as "khottro" and continued for 2/3 hundred years. The local people did not accepted these cruel and rude system. Soon, the muslim preachers, "Pir, fhakirs, Ullema Mashaiks" came from Arrakans, Central Asia, Middle East, Arabs and started preaching Islam. Like wise Shah Sultan Burkhi Mahi Sawar of Mashtan Gard(Bogra), Shah Sultal Rumi of Netrokona, Makdoom Shah of Rajshahi, Shah Jalal and Shah Puran (Sylhet), and many more came to Bengal and preached Islam. In those days due to weaknesses of Hinduism Islam spread rapidly and once Bakhtiyar came in Bengal majority were already muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

Md Akmal said:


> @ From where you got this information that only few Bengalee people (refugees) came to East Pakistan. There were many, many ??????? So, far know around 25 to 27 alone "Biharies" and other non-Bengalees came from India. Many muslim Bengalee came from Assam, Tripura, West Bengal, Orissa and other places encircling the then East Pakistan. Their figures varies from 20 to 25 lacs. Yes, it is true that at the beginning (1947) their figure were less but soon there were many riots in 1948 and 1950 than bulk of the Bengalee muslims migrated to East Bengal. These were the forced migration.
> 
> @ The majority people of Chapai Nobabganj, Rajshahi, Kushtia, Jessore, Jhenaidhaho, Satkhira, Chuwadanga, Sylhet were refugee Bengalee. Bulk of the Assami Refugees who belonged to Karimganj and surrounding were later settled at UK. It is said that during those days once Pakistan was facing acute refugee problem in East Bengal, the British Govt offered to take some refugees from East Bengal. The Sylheti refugees than and there accepted the offer and that is why we find lot of Sylheti in UK. The other Bnegalee refugee declined to go to UK. They were very busy in celebrating "Larke Lange Pakistan" and chanting slogan, "Narai Takbir Allah Hu Akbar". It was a real freedom moment !!!!!! There were no "Darga" in the Police Station, no SDO, no DC, no SP all were non-Mislims went to India. There were no principals at the colleges, no head masters at the schools, no Civil Servents in the administration. Soon the vaccant appoinments were covered from the refugees(non-Bnegalees) and some civil servents came West Pakistan. There were not a single Bengalee Muslim civil servent in East Bengal at that time.


 
Where did you find this theory??? Do you have any source? Sylheti had a long history of settling to UK long before Pakistan was created. The first Indian food was introduced by a Sylheti in 1860 in a UK sea port. It was the Khalasi who used to work in Ships started settling in UK. Refugees did not have ability to migrate to UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Md Akmal said:


> @ What nonesense you are talking ????? Aryan and Mughals !!! Do you know the year difference ???? You have know idea about history of Bengal ???? Are you been influence by the Bengalee Hindu writers ??????? Zabanya are you a muslim ?????
> 
> @ Bhuddhist culture were being destroyed by the Hindu Kings of Deccans once they invaded Bengal after the Pal Dynesty(Bhudist) sometimes in 8th or 9th century. The Bhudists used to belief, "Jib hutta moha pap", that is why instead of fighting they fled to Sri Lanka, China through Uruna Chal and Tibet, some fled to Thailand, Vietnam,Phillipine via Burma and all their "Bihares" were destroyed by the Deccan Kings. Raja Sen came from Deccan. Once they captured the whole Bnegal there were no religion in Bengal as no convertee were allowed in Hinduism like the Jews.
> 
> @ Then they brought lot of young "Brahmon" from Deccan and were placed in the newly build "Mandirs". They "Mandirs" were known as "Sharaen Mandir" where all the local young girls and women were forced to stay and serve these young "Brahmon". In the process of seving the offspring was considers as "khottro" and continued for 2/3 hundred years. The local people did not accepted these cruel and rude system. Soon, the muslim preachers, "Pir, fhakirs, Ullema Mashaiks" came from Arrakans, Central Asia, Middle East, Arabs and started preaching Islam. Like wise Shah Sultan Burkhi Mahi Sawar of Mashtan Gard(Bogra), Shah Sultal Rumi of Netrokona, Makdoom Shah of Rajshahi, Shah Jalal and Shah Puran (Sylhet), and many more came to Bengal and preached Islam. In those days due to weaknesses of Hinduism Islam spread rapidly and once Bakhtiyar came in Bengal majority were already muslims.



One way you are sayin that Zabanya was quoting from Hindu source the next moment you are again lending the theory of fleeing from same Hindu source. Except some Buddhist Monk, no ordinary citizen flee to Srilanka or China for that matter. They remained as subjugated low caste under Sena Dynasty. Once Islam arrived, buddhist just converted to Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## InFn-0

As far as i know when the Sena dynasty came they decided to convert the Buddhists forcefully into lower caste hindus. And regarding the Aryan invasion theory, that has long been disproved as b/s british propaganda to prove superiority of europeans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

There was no buddhist subjugation or anything, buddhists were systematically assimilated to hinduism, sankaracharya played a key role.


----------



## LaBong

Md Akmal said:


> @ What nonesense you are talking ????? Aryan and Mughals !!! Do you know the year difference ???? You have know idea about history of Bengal ???? Are you been influence by the Bengalee Hindu writers ??????? Zabanya are you a muslim ?????
> 
> @ Bhuddhist culture were being destroyed by the Hindu Kings of Deccans once they invaded Bengal after the Pal Dynesty(Bhudist) sometimes in 8th or 9th century. The Bhudists used to belief, "Jib hutta moha pap", that is why instead of fighting they fled to Sri Lanka, China through Uruna Chal and Tibet, some fled to Thailand, Vietnam,Phillipine via Burma and all their "Bihares" were destroyed by the Deccan Kings. Raja Sen came from Deccan. Once they captured the whole Bnegal there were no religion in Bengal as no convertee were allowed in Hinduism like the Jews.
> 
> @ Then they brought lot of young "Brahmon" from Deccan and were placed in the newly build "Mandirs". They "Mandirs" were known as "Sharaen Mandir" where all the local young girls and women were forced to stay and serve these young "Brahmon". In the process of seving the offspring was considers as "khottro" and continued for 2/3 hundred years. The local people did not accepted these cruel and rude system. Soon, the muslim preachers, "Pir, fhakirs, Ullema Mashaiks" came from Arrakans, Central Asia, Middle East, Arabs and started preaching Islam. Like wise Shah Sultan Burkhi Mahi Sawar of Mashtan Gard(Bogra), Shah Sultal Rumi of Netrokona, Makdoom Shah of Rajshahi, Shah Jalal and Shah Puran (Sylhet), and many more came to Bengal and preached Islam. In those days due to weaknesses of Hinduism Islam spread rapidly and once Bakhtiyar came in Bengal majority were already muslims.


 
Thats a long mumbo-jumbo, anyway bengali brahmins are of Kannuj variety.


----------



## mil-avia

*Cotton textiles export from Bengal to China a few centuries ago. 
Possible mention of "Dacca Malmal" by a noted Chinese visitor during that time.


Cotton from Dacca prefered in Mughal court.


Dacca cotton considered as exceedingly fine. [Related link]


Excerpt from "The Story of the Cotton Plant" [Related link]*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

mil-avia said:


> *Cotton textiles export from Bengal to China a few centuries ago.*



*Dhuniya, Muslim Cotton Carders - Eastern Bengal 1860's
*






---------- Post added at 10:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------

*An educated Bangladeshi (1860)*






---------- Post added at 10:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------

* (1860)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*A group of Bangalii villagers (1860 )*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Portrait of Two Males - Eastern Bengal 1860's*







---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------

*Portrait of a Woman - Eastern Bengal 1860's
*






---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------

*Kochh Mandai woman of Eastern Bengal - 1860's
*






---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------

*Portrait of an Old Man - Eastern Bengal 1860's
*





---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------

*Portrait of an Elderly Muslim Man - Eastern Bengal 1860's
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

InFn-0 said:


> As far as i know when the Sena dynasty came they decided to convert the Buddhists forcefully into lower caste hindus. And regarding the Aryan invasion theory, that has long been disproved as b/s british propaganda to prove superiority of europeans.



@ Yes, I fully agree with you that Sena Dynasty converted the Bhuddhist forcefully to lower caste Hindus but in which proccess ? In those days no convertee was allowed in Hinduism. It was the process which I mentioned about the "Sharaen Mandir". In those days once Bnegal came under Sena rule they immediately made many many Mandirs where the Young "Brahmons" were place to preach their religion. All the local women/grown up girls were ordered/forced to stay at the newly constructed "Mandirs". In the process the child was declared legal and now called a "Khattro" or low caste Hindu. These "Khattros" were given the task to join in the army and through out the next generation remained as military force.

@ The system was almost similar with the *"Jennissary"* in the *Ottaman Empire*. In the Ottaman Empire once they captured lot of orphan Christian child during the European campaign forced them to convert to Islam and were sent them to military academy where they were trained on military tactics. Soon they became a good soldier. They were always loyal to the Ottaman Kings and were given handsome salary. This system remained for 2 to 3 centuries and here lies the secret of Ottaman Empires. No where in the history of mankind for so many centuries the Ottaman Dynasty ruled. It is said that the "Kurdish" of Iraq, Iran and Turkey belongs to these ethnic group. In the process these "Kurdish" people a good worrier class and after the 1st World War the Allied forces intentionally divided this worrier class among these three countries. They were never allowed to remain united.


----------



## Md Akmal

iajdani said:


> One way you are sayin that Zabanya was quoting from Hindu source the next moment you are again lending the theory of fleeing from same Hindu source. *Except some Buddhist Monk,* no ordinary citizen flee to Srilanka or China for that matter. They remained as subjugated low caste under Sena Dynasty. Once Islam arrived, buddhist just converted to Islam.



@ Yes, I fully agree with you that no ordinary Buddhist people flee less the Monk. But in a soicity like greater Bengal there were many Monks. Many were killed in mass. Their all religious "Pegodas" were destroyed, their "Behares" were destroyed and latter on the blame was given on the Muslim invaders like Iktiyar Uddin Buktier Khilji.


----------



## mil-avia

*Gossypium herbaceum, Willd. (Dacca cotton) :






Related links : posts # 300 and # 301*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Fame of "Dacca Malmal".


Types of fine cloth manufactured in Dacca in the past. 


Related links.*


----------



## Md Akmal

Self Delete


----------



## Md Akmal

Faarhan said:


> *January 18, 1970: People set fire to the Jamat-e-Islam meeting in Paltan Maidan in Dhaka, East Pakistan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------




@ I am not a supporter of Jamat-e-Islami. But see the picture in 1970 on 18 January 1970 once Yehya Khan opened free politics under Martial Law the stage was burned by the Awami Leaquers. On that day many workers from throughout East Pakistan came attend the political meeting at Palton Maidan. Mulana Mududdi came from West Pakistan to deliver an address for the first time. But Sk Mujib decided not to allow Moduddi to deliver his lecture. The whole Paltan maidan was encilred by the cadres of Awami Leaquers, they bit the innocent supporters of Jammat and finally set on fire on their stage. The poor Molana Moduddi could not address the people. Around 400 to 500 people were injured and 3/4 people were killed. The military regime remained silent. The local print media gave the blame to the internal clash of Jammat. Similarly on 24 January 1970 in the same place Convention Muslim Leaque called for a meeting. Mr Fuzlul Rahman Chow (father of Salauddin Chow) the chief of Convention Muslim Leaque was the chief guest but the AL did not allowed to hold the meeting around 400/500 people were injured and 4/5 people died. So, this was the real face of AL even in those days. In the true sense no political party other than AL, Communist Party and NAP(Muzzaffar) to allowed to campaign for election. 

Finally thanks to Faarhan for posting this picture.


----------



## Md Akmal

iajdani said:


> Where did you find this theory??? Do you have any source? Sylheti had a long history of settling to UK long before Pakistan was created. The first Indian food was introduced by a Sylheti in 1860 in a UK sea port. It was the Khalasi who used to work in Ships started settling in UK. Refugees did not have ability to migrate to UK.



@ Few Sylheti Khalasi cannot make three British constituency in UK ????? In the three constituency the Sylheties are the deciding factor. Every after 5 years during the election time the Conservative and Labour candidates visits Sylhet for campaign. However it is a thought for study. I heard it from old Sylheti people. I have one book, I will search it and inform you. Thanks.


----------



## asad71

1. Sylhet was first taken away from Bengal and attached to Assam. It was again returned to Bengla to be reverted to Assam yet again. Finally in 1947 it became a part of E Pak.

2. Zakigonj in Sylhet is located right next to Sylheti speaking Karimgonj in India. Sylhetis on either side of Radcliffe's Line are closely related.

3. Most Sylhetis in Britain have nothing to do with India, and are not from Karimgonj. Concentrations roughly are:
a. Ex-Beani Bazaar inTower Hamlets, London.

b.Ex-Maulavi Bazaar in other areas of London.

c. Other Sylhetis in Britain are from Jaganatpur, Bishnath, Balaganj etc.

4. There are Sylhetis in Britain who did not bother to change their Pak passport for BD.


5. The Bengalee Muslims who migrated from West Bengal are called "Ghoti". They have been doing well being more educated and enjoying preferntial treatment in 1947. However, in numbers they are marginal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

asad71 said:


> 1. Sylhet was first taken away from Bengal and attached to Assam. It was again returned to Bengla to be reverted to Assam yet again. Finally in 1947 it became a part of E Pak.
> 
> 2. Zakigonj in Sylhet is located right next to Sylheti speaking Karimgonj in India. Sylhetis on either side of Radcliffe's Line are closely related.
> 
> 3. Most Sylhetis in Britain have nothing to do with India, and are not from Karimgonj. Concentrations roughly are:
> a. Ex-Beani Bazaar inTower Hamlets, London.
> 
> b.Ex-Maulavi Bazaar in other areas of London.
> 
> c. Other Sylhetis in Britain are from Jaganatpur, Bishnath, Balaganj etc.
> 
> 4. There are Sylhetis in Britain who did not bother to change their Pak passport for BD.
> 
> 
> 5. The Bengalee Muslims who migrated from West Bengal are called "Ghoti". They have been doing well being more educated and enjoying preferntial treatment in 1947. However, in numbers they are marginal.



I have met many Syhletis from all walks of life during my stay in the UK. Many lead very successful lives in the UK.


----------



## monitor

Md Akmal said:


> @ I am not a supporter of Jamat-e-Islami. But see the picture in 1970 on 18 January 1970 once Yehya Khan opened free politics under Martial Law the stage was burned by the Awami Leaquers. On that day many workers from throughout East Pakistan came attend the political meeting at Palton Maidan. Mulana Mududdi came from West Pakistan to deliver an address for the first time. But Sk Mujib decided not to allow Moduddi to deliver his lecture. The whole Paltan maidan was encilred by the cadres of Awami Leaquers, they bit the innocent supporters of Jammat and finally set on fire on their stage. The poor Molana Moduddi could not address the people. Around 400 to 500 people were injured and 3/4 people were killed. The military regime remained silent. The local print media gave the blame to the internal clash of Jammat. Similarly on 24 January 1970 in the same place Convention Muslim Leaque called for a meeting. Mr Fuzlul Rahman Chow (father of Salauddin Chow) the chief of Convention Muslim Leaque was the chief guest but the AL did not allowed to hold the meeting around 400/500 people were injured and 4/5 people died. So, this was the real face of AL even in those days. In the true sense no political party other than AL, Communist Party and NAP(Muzzaffar) to allowed to campaign for election.
> 
> Finally thanks to Faarhan for posting this picture.



I heard our father himself lead the attack .


----------



## Md Akmal

Faarhan said:


> *Gandhi in Noakhali 1946*



@ Where is his favourate "Chagol"(Goat) ????? I heard that his goat was taken away by the local people of Noakhali that is why the place is known as "Chagol niaya ". Presently it is one of the Police Station of Noakhali district.


----------



## Md Akmal

Loyus said:


> I had not much idea about him..
> Let's try internet
> Seems he was an Afgan general
> He was involved in a lot of conquests..
> Hmm.. intersting .. he was instrumental in destroying the revered Buddhist centre of learning Nalanda..
> Then he went to Tibet ....
> So as a Bengali..
> he is not involved in the development of Bengali culture, language, food, dance..
> Bengal was a geography for him
> He was just like Timur, Alexander,Chengiz etc etc..
> If you are asking for generals I admire Alexander.. .. that's it
> Not much interest in wars etc



@ He broke the back bone of Sen Dynasty that is a history for us and since than Muslim rule started in Bengal. Now, you will have interest on him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Loyus

Md Akmal said:


> @ He broke the back bone of Sen Dynasty that is a history for us and since than Muslim rule started in Bengal. Now, you will have interest on him.




Let me repeat
he is not involved in the development of Bengali culture, language, food, dance

Why, as a Bengali, will I be interested in him ?


----------



## monitor

come on guys lets just focus on photos


----------



## kobiraaz

monitor said:


> come on guys lets just focus on photos


Healthy discussion related to photos and history are enjoyable. Learning a lot of things.....


----------



## Md Akmal

Loyus said:


> Let me repeat
> he is not involved in the development of Bengali culture, language, food, dance
> 
> Why, as a Bengali, will I be interested in him ?



@ Oow!!! I see, you are a Bengali, "Bangalee Babu", so called "Badra Lok" of Calcutta. So, dada Bengalee culture is a combination of both Muslim and Hindu rulers. You have a Bengalee hindu hero like Master Da Surjo Sen, Pritilotta, Khudiram etc. Similarly we also have Bengalee muslim hero, and Bakhtiar Khiljee was one of them.

In the true sense these three Bengalee leaders had no contribution to the development of muslim interest of Bengal. Surjo Sen was the General Secretary of Congress in Chittagong. Suddenly he went underground and joined the terrorist organisation(as per British version) known as "Onushilon and Joganter". Soon he looted the Chittagong British Police armoury. Pritilota was his followers. She also raided the night club of English people at Sholoshar(Chittagong) and died in the operation. Khudiram was also member of these organisation who probably in 1909 blasted a bomb in front of Vice Roy of India at Bogra was caught and hanged. Surjo Sen while hiding was caught by the British police on the information of one Brahmon.

My question is why these people were fighting against the British in a wrong time and in a wrong place ? 
Did they consulted the muslim leaders in a muslim majority areas ?
So far I understand these people initially started the movement once Bengal was divided in 1905 into two and it continued till 30s even after the Division of Bengal was annulled in 1911. I think they were being inspired by the movement of "Saniatsen" of China in 1909. There is saying that "Chin jaglu (1909), Japan jaglu(1995 War of Port Auther where Japanese defeated the Russians) Bangalee jagbe kobe". And today they became a national hero.

Yes, I salute Subash Chandra Bose for revolting against the British and made a" Azad Hind Fouz".


----------



## Md Akmal

Faarhan said:


> Healthy discussion related to photos and history are enjoyable. Learning a lot of things.....



@ Photos without history have no charm, no value. Let me see the pictures in detail and I will bring history on it.


----------



## Avisheik

Md Akmal said:


> @ Yes, I fully agree with you that Sena Dynasty converted the Bhuddhist forcefully to lower caste Hindus but in which proccess ? In those days no convertee was allowed in Hinduism. It was the process which I mentioned about the "Sharaen Mandir". In those days once Bnegal came under Sena rule they immediately made many many Mandirs where the Young "Brahmons" were place to preach their religion. All the local women/grown up girls were ordered/forced to stay at the newly constructed "Mandirs". In the process the child was declared legal and now called a "Khattro" or low caste Hindu. These "Khattros" were given the task to join in the army and through out the next generation remained as military force.



Can you please give me the sources for the madir thing?

By the way there is no khattro caste in bengal, also there is no warrior caste in bengal. Furthermore, a warrior caste is considered a high caste in the hindu caste system.


----------



## TopCat

Md Akmal said:


> @ Few Sylheti Khalasi cannot make three British constituency in UK ????? In the three constituency the Sylheties are the deciding factor. Every after 5 years during the election time the Conservative and Labour candidates visits Sylhet for campaign. However it is a thought for study. I heard it from old Sylheti people. I have one book, I will search it and inform you. Thanks.


 
You are leading from one bs to another one. We know there are plenty of Sylheti in UK and you dont need to bring that up. No, Few Khalasis did not make all those people rather after 2nd world war when there were acute shortage of man power in Europe, England also imported many numbers from sub continent. As Sylhetis already there, they took their familly and relatives there. Also there are marriages and other means, how they managed to take more people. I never heard of refugee factor, in fact I never met a single refugee who migrated to UK even though I am from Sylhet and been in UK and USA for many years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJH52094

Too miserable, I feel very sad read, can not have war


----------



## TopCat

Md Akmal said:


> @ Yes, I fully agree with you that no ordinary Buddhist people flee less the Monk. But in a soicity like greater Bengal there were many Monks. Many were killed in mass. Their all religious "Pegodas" were destroyed, their "Behares" were destroyed and latter on the blame was given on the Muslim invaders like Iktiyar Uddin Buktier Khilji.



That is not factually correct. Please back your claim with appropriate source before uttering bs.

There were no record of Sena dynasty destroying Pegodas and killing Monks. Infact Nalanda the top learning center of Buddhism was still operational by the end of Sena dyanasty which were teaching Buddhism along with some Hindu philosopy.
Sena dynasty earned its bad name by introducing caste system back in Bengal, kicking Buddhist out of political arena, and placing buddhist as the lowest caste Hindus. Bollal Sen went as far as banning Cow slaughter in Bengal. Buddhist lost their political and social status and were thrown into the lowest sect of the society.


----------



## LaBong

Bhaktiyar Khilji was as Bengali as Job Charnok ever were. 

And whats up with bangladeshis calling indian bengalis "bengali babu", there are derogatory terms for bangladeshis as well.


----------



## Md Akmal

banglarmanush said:


> Can you please give me the sources for the madir thing?
> 
> By the way there is no khattro caste in bengal, also there is no warrior caste in bengal. Furthermore, a warrior caste is considered a high caste in the hindu caste system.



@ Go to Mahastangarh,Bogra at the Majar of Shah Sultan Barkhi Mahi Sawar, you will find many local writer books.I have not search in the internate.
@ Among the main four caste of Hindus, Khotras was the last and Brahmons were the first.


----------



## kobiraaz

^ Brahm0n, Khatriyo, Boissha, Shudra.... Shudra lowest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

Md Akmal said:


> @ Go to Mahastangarh,Bogra at the Majar of Shah Sultan Barkhi Mahi Sawar, you will find many local writer books.I have not search in the internate.
> @ Among the main four caste of Hindus, Khotras was the last and Brahmons were the first.



Well i read a lot of books about sena dyansty, there were forced conversions, but no accounts of the women in the mandir thing

The are no khotra caste in bengal, or even in other parts of medival india

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------




Faarhan said:


> ^ Brahm0n, Khatriyo, Boissha, Shudra.... Shudra lowest.



Well those are varnas not caste. And sudra arent the lowest, dalits are.


----------



## Loyus

Md Akmal said:


> @ Oow!!! I see, you are a Bengali, "Bangalee Babu", so called "Badra Lok" of Calcutta. So, dada Bengalee culture is a combination of both Muslim and Hindu rulers. You have a Bengalee hindu hero like Master Da Surjo Sen, Pritilotta, Khudiram etc. Similarly we also have Bengalee muslim hero, and Bakhtiar Khiljee was one of them.
> 
> In the true sense these three Bengalee leaders had no contribution to the development of muslim interest of Bengal. Surjo Sen was the General Secretary of Congress in Chittagong. Suddenly he went underground and joined the terrorist organisation(as per British version) known as "Onushilon and Joganter". Soon he looted the Chittagong British Police armoury. Pritilota was his followers. She also raided the night club of English people at Sholoshar(Chittagong) and died in the operation. Khudiram was also member of these organisation who probably in 1909 blasted a bomb in front of Vice Roy of India at Bogra was caught and hanged. Surjo Sen while hiding was caught by the British police on the information of one Brahmon.
> 
> My question is why these people were fighting against the British in a wrong time and in a wrong place ?
> Did they consulted the muslim leaders in a muslim majority areas ?
> So far I understand these people initially started the movement once Bengal was divided in 1905 into two and it continued till 30s even after the Division of Bengal was annulled in 1911. I think they were being inspired by the movement of "Saniatsen" of China in 1909. There is saying that "Chin jaglu (1909), Japan jaglu(1995 War of Port Auther where Japanese defeated the Russians) Bangalee jagbe kobe". And today they became a national hero.
> 
> Yes, I salute Subash Chandra Bose for revolting against the British and made a" Azad Hind Fouz".



Dear Sir,

Bangalee Babu etc etc.. signifies a racist undertone..
I am not going to indulge in the same because it does not go with my profile..
I am as Hindu as you want to be.. as Muslim as you want to be..
What I cannot be is a man full of hatred for others...who divides people in the name of religion

when i am talking about Bengali culture .. I am talking about Hindu, Muslim, christian, Buddhist etc etc aspect..
Bengali culuture to me is a mother which has a Hindu son, Muslim son .. even tribal son..
she is blind in her love for every son and does not discriminate..

I don;t want to indulge in a racist one that divides people but in a culture that gives the confidence to potray my food, novelists, dances, literature etc to outsiders and makes me proud of them

Thank You Sir. It was nice engaging with you. As I have said earlier a post defines the character of a person !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

Md Akmal said:


> @ Oow!!! I see, you are a Bengali, "Bangalee Babu", so called "Badra Lok" of Calcutta. So, dada Bengalee culture is a combination of both Muslim and Hindu rulers. You have a Bengalee hindu hero like Master Da Surjo Sen, Pritilotta, Khudiram etc. Similarly we also have Bengalee muslim hero, and Bakhtiar Khiljee was one of them.
> 
> In the true sense these three Bengalee leaders had no contribution to the development of muslim interest of Bengal. Surjo Sen was the General Secretary of Congress in Chittagong. Suddenly he went underground and joined the terrorist organisation(as per British version) known as "Onushilon and Joganter". Soon he looted the Chittagong British Police armoury. Pritilota was his followers. She also raided the night club of English people at Sholoshar(Chittagong) and died in the operation. Khudiram was also member of these organisation who probably in 1909 blasted a bomb in front of Vice Roy of India at Bogra was caught and hanged. Surjo Sen while hiding was caught by the British police on the information of one Brahmon.
> 
> My question is why these people were fighting against the British in a wrong time and in a wrong place ?
> *Did they consulted the muslim leaders in a muslim majority areas* ?
> So far I understand these people initially started the movement once Bengal was divided in 1905 into two and it continued till 30s even after the Division of Bengal was annulled in 1911. I think they were being inspired by the movement of "Saniatsen" of China in 1909. There is saying that "Chin jaglu (1909), Japan jaglu(1995 War of Port Auther where Japanese defeated the Russians) Bangalee jagbe kobe". And today they became a national hero.
> 
> Yes, I salute Subash Chandra Bose for revolting against the British and made a" Azad Hind Fouz".



If bengali hindus and muslims consulted each other during the struggle for independence, we would have kicked out the british easily. However, during those times, british divide and rule policy was very strong. Hindus and muslims couldnt trust each other that time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

iajdani said:


> That is not factually correct. Please back your claim with appropriate source before uttering bs.
> 
> There were no record of Sena dynasty destroying Pegodas and killing Monks. Infact Nalanda the top learning center of Buddhism was still operational by the end of Sena dyanasty which were teaching Buddhism along with some Hindu philosopy.
> Sena dynasty earned its bad name by introducing caste system back in Bengal, kicking Buddhist out of political arena, and placing buddhist as the lowest caste Hindus. *Bollal Sen went as far as banning Cow slaughter in Bengal.* [/COLOR]*Buddhist lost their political and social status and were thrown into the lowest sect of the society.[/**QUOTE]
> 
> @ What is the use of banning cow slaughter once there is no muslim visible in Bengal in those days.
> 
> @ Buddhist were thrown into lowest sect of Hinduism of the soceity but how ??? During those days no convertee were allowed in Hinduism and it was strickly followed throughout India. That was the reason Hinduism did not spread much except Indian sub-continent.
> 
> @ About the refugee migration to Britain let's take the opinion of Al-Zaker who is also from Sylhet.
> 
> @ About the mass killing of Buddhist Monks and destroying their Pegodas I will come later.
> 
> @ In those days, I mean during the time of Sena Dynasty majority population of Bengal had officially no religion. They were neither Buddhist nor Hindus. Ofcourse animists were there. In those days the people of Bengal used to go to Arrakan for "Tezarat" and than the local businessman came across with Arab/Middle East Darbesh/Faqirs. It was these local Buddhist who invited them to Bengal for preaching the new religion,"Islam". In those days Bengal became a furtile land for preaching Islam. That was the reason for which the local people quickly converted to Muslim.*


----------



## Md Akmal

Loyus said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> Bangalee Babu etc etc.. signifies a racist undertone..
> I am not going to indulge in the same because it does not go with my profile..
> I am as Hindu as you want to be.. as Muslim as you want to be..
> What I cannot be is a man full of hatred for others...who divides people in the name of religion
> 
> when i am talking about Bengali culture .. I am talking about Hindu, Muslim, christian, Buddhist etc etc aspect..
> Bengali culuture to me is a mother which has a Hindu son, Muslim son .. even tribal son..
> she is blind in her love for every son and does not discriminate..
> 
> I don;t want to indulge in a racist one that divides people but in a culture that gives the confidence to potray my food, novelists, dances, literature etc to outsiders and makes me proud of them
> 
> Thank You Sir. It was nice engaging with you. As I have said earlier a post defines the character of a person !!



@ Thanks good reply, may be kept as reference for others.


----------



## asad71

Md Akmal said:


> iajdani said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not factually correct. Please back your claim with appropriate source before uttering bs.
> 
> There were no record of Sena dynasty destroying Pegodas and killing Monks. Infact Nalanda the top learning center of Buddhism was still operational by the end of Sena dyanasty which were teaching Buddhism along with some Hindu philosopy.
> Sena dynasty earned its bad name by introducing caste system back in Bengal, kicking Buddhist out of political arena, and placing buddhist as the lowest caste Hindus. *Bollal Sen went as far as banning Cow slaughter in Bengal.* [/COLOR]*Buddhist lost their political and social status and were thrown into the lowest sect of the society.[/**QUOTE]
> 
> @ What is the use of banning cow slaughter once there is no muslim visible in Bengal in those days.
> 
> @ Buddhist were thrown into lowest sect of Hinduism of the soceity but how ??? During those days no convertee were allowed in Hinduism and it was strickly followed throughout India. That was the reason Hinduism did not spread much except Indian sub-continent.
> 
> @ About the refugee migration to Britain let's take the opinion of Al-Zaker who is also from Sylhet.
> 
> @ About the mass killing of Buddhist Monks and destroying their Pegodas I will come later.
> 
> @ In those days, I mean during the time of Sena Dynasty majority population of Bengal had officially no religion. They were neither Buddhist nor Hindus. Ofcourse animists were there. In those days the people of Bengal used to go to Arrakan for "Tezarat" and than the local businessman came across with Arab/Middle East Darbesh/Faqirs. It was these local Buddhist who invited them to Bengal for preaching the new religion,"Islam". In those days Bengal became a furtile land for preaching Islam. That was the reason for which the local people quickly converted to Muslim.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> May I add to that? Around this period we see the Hindu rulers of Bengal literally importing Brahmin families from Ujjain to help them add the religious factor in administration. Till then Bengal never had any Brahmins. The present day Bengalee Brahmins are descendants of the Ujjain Brahmins.*
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Md Akmal said:


> @ Where is his favourate "Chagol"(Goat) ????? I heard that his goat was taken away by the local people of Noakhali that is why the place is known as "Chagol niaya ". Presently it is one of the Police Station of Noakhali district.



Yes, it is a fact that Noakhalians had slaughtered and eaten Gandhi's goat. However, I do not know about the origin of the name Chhagolnaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

asad71 said:


> Md Akmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I add to that? Around this period we see the Hindu rulers of Bengal literally importing Brahmin families from Ujjain to help them add the religious factor in administration. Till then Bengal never had any Brahmins. The present day Bengalee Brahmins are descendants of the Ujjain Brahmins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bengali brahmins were mentionned in mahabhrat, and they were in bengal throughout history. They were here during maurya and gupta dynasty.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Loyus said:


> Let me repeat
> he is not involved in the development of Bengali culture, language, food, dance
> 
> Why, as a Bengali, will I be interested in him ?



1) Please understand one thing, there was no such Bengali as it is now in the Bengali newspapers, books or magazines at the time when Bakhtiar came to Bengal sometime in 1203 AD. He lived only until 1206 AD when he was killed by one of his generals. 

2) In reality, Bengali was not even in the mother's womb at that time, although there are some hints that this language was developing step by step when one reads the PODABOLIs written by Buddhist Monks about 1500 (correct?) years before.

3) When after the death of Nawab Alivardy Khan in 12 April, 1756, Sirajuddoulah was sworn in as the new Nawab, Hindu and Muslim Zamindars were invited at his coronation. The Invitation Letters (NIMONTRON POTRO) for the Hindus were written in Sanskrit. On the other hand the Muslim elites were sent Invitation Letters (or DAWAAT NAMA) written in Farsi.

You can see that Bengali language was not at all developed even in 1756. It was developed only after 1805 when Fort William College was established in Calcutta for the purpose of teaching English language and literature to the black natives. However, the Padres demanded to learn also Bengali, so that they can preach Christianity to the black natives.

Principal Kerry hired very highly qualified Hindu Pundits, and one Tarkalanker (with due respect, I do not remember his first name) was employed as the Dean of Bengali deptt. The five Hindu Pundits tried to teach Bengali, but they failed because there was no Bengali grammar, except a few paragraphs written by the Portugese Baniyas in 1870s.

People have to understand that it is very difficult to teach a foreign language to a foreigners without the help of grammar. The Pundits tried to find out literatures written in Bengali. They found a few poetries, such as Purba Banga Gitika etc, but they could not find a single trace of prose literature, not even a single letter, in Bengali.

These Pundits, led by Tarkalanker and Kerry, compiled the first Grammars on Bengali. Iswarchandra Vidyasagar made quite a few corrections at a latter time during 1840s. During and after this period, Bengali language saw its heydeys in literature, essays and poems. Finally, Tagore received the Nobel Prize in literature and made our language famous throughout the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Loyus

eastwatch said:


> 1) Please understand one thing, there was no such Bengali as it is now in the Bengali newspapers, books or magazines at the time when Bakhtiar came to Bengal sometime in 1203 AD. He lived only until 1206 AD when he was killed by one of his generals.
> 
> 2) In reality, Bengali was not even in the mother's womb at that time, although there are some hints that this language was developing step by step when one reads the PODABOLIs written by Buddhist Monks about 1500 (correct?) years before.
> 
> 3) When after the death of Nawab Alivardy Khan in 12 April, 1756, Sirajuddoulah was sworn in as the new Nawab, Hindu and Muslim Zamindars were invited at his coronation. The Invitation Letters (NIMONTRON POTRO) for the Hindus were written in Sanskrit. On the other hand the Muslim elites were sent Invitation Letters (or DAWAAT NAMA) written in Farsi.
> 
> You can see that Bengali language was not at all developed even in 1756. It was developed only after 1805 when Fort William College was established in Calcutta for the purpose of teaching English language and literature to the black natives. However, the Padres demanded to learn also Bengali, so that they can preach Christianity to the black natives.
> 
> Principal Kerry hired very highly qualified Hindu Pundits, and one Tarkalanker (with due respect, I do not remember his first name) was employed as the Dean of Bengali deptt. The five Hindu Pundits tried to teach Bengali, but they failed because there was no Bengali grammar, except a few paragraphs written by the Portugese Baniyas in 1870s.
> 
> People have to understand that it is very difficult to teach a foreign language to a foreigners without the help of grammar. The Pundits tried to find out literatures written in Bengali. They found a few poetries, such as Purba Banga Gitika etc, but they could not find a single trace of prose literature, not even a single letter, in Bengali.
> 
> These Pundits, led by Tarkalanker and Kerry, compiled the first Grammars on Bengali. Iswarchandra Vidyasagar made quite a few corrections at a latter time during 1840s. During and after this period, Bengali language saw its heydeys in literature, essays and poems. Finally, Tagore received the Nobel Prize in literature and made our language famous throughout the world.



Thanks for the information...
See, I know that language and culture evolve slowly..I know about Bengali history, the natives etc etc.. 
But I am not that much interested
When I think of Bengali culture I think of food so I will be more interested about its variety
I will be more interested in the dialects.. which varies from the East of Bangladesh to the west of west Bengal
I am interested in the novels and poems and literature and how it depicted the socio cultural aspect of Bengal
I am intersetd in scientific achievements of Jagadish chandra, Prafulla Chandra, Megnad Saha etc etc
I am intested in Bangla cinema and Satyajit etc etc
Bascially the last 200 years have played a key role in the evolution of the culture

So I am 80% intested in those aspects and less on Palas, Senas etc etc..


----------



## TopCat

asad71 said:


> Yes, it is a fact that Noakhalians had slaughtered and eaten Gandhi's goat. However, I do not know about the origin of the name Chhagolnaya.


 
Hmmm... why did he bring goat all the way from Gujrat?? Its funny though rude to eat his boloved goat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

iajdani said:


> Hmmm... why did he bring goat all the way from Gujrat?? Its funny though rude to eat his boloved goat.



@ O iajdani, you donnot know it ! Gandhi used to take the milk of his own goat.

@ He was an employ of a British Coy on contract basis in South Africa. In 1899 he joined the Boer War in the British Royal Army as Corporal in Medical Corps.


----------



## monitor

Md Akmal said:


> @ O iajdani, you donnot know it ! Gandhi used to take the milk of his own goat.
> 
> @ He was an employ of a British Coy on contract basis in South Africa. In 1899 he joined the Boer War in the British Royal Army as Corporal in Medical Corps.



Why he need to drink only his goat milk were not any &#2459;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482; in noyakhli then ?


----------



## Md Akmal

monitor said:


> Why he need to drink only his goat milk were not any &#2459;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482; in noyakhli then ?



@ So many querries ? He was a peculiar man. Once he became a Indian leader he never used to wear British cloth, so he used to carry "Charkha" to waive his own cloth. He never sew its cloth. His food habit was peculiar. His sex life was peculiar.


----------



## LaBong

The tread is not about Gandhi and your weird stories about him, let's stick to the topic.


----------



## Maira La

Abir said:


> The tread is not about Gandhi and your weird stories about him, let's stick to the topic.



I apologize on behalf of my countrymen making fun of Gandhi. I personally think he had a very cool character.


----------



## Md Akmal

@ Dear *Faarhan*, I would be highly obliged if you can help me about the procedure of posting an image/picture in this forum.


----------



## asad71

iajdani said:


> Hmmm... why did he bring goat all the way from Gujrat?? Its funny though rude to eat his boloved goat.



Well, Gandhi had taken a goat along even when he went to attend the London Round Table Conference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Loyus

Apocalypse said:


> I apologize on behalf of my countrymen making fun of Gandhi. I personally think he had a very cool character.



Dear Apocalypse,

The thing that irritates people most is a biased view of things, not try to learn and understand (what made him a Gandhi etc etc)and proparagation of hatred to fit those biased views
It mostly comes when you grow up listening to tales of victimisation, hatred etc etc

I had already mentioned that individual posts define the character of a person

And I don;t think some internet individual represents a whole country. Chill out !!!

you don;t have to apologise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Apocalypse said:


> I apologize on behalf of my countrymen making fun of Gandhi. I personally think he had a very cool character.



Well I don't exactly find him cool, but who am I to judge him considering because of him we averted a Punjab style carnage during partition of Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*M K Gandhi and casteism*


----------



## asad71

banglarmanush said:


> asad71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bengali brahmins were mentionned in mahabhrat, and they were in bengal throughout history. They were here during maurya and gupta dynasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The dates of the episodes in the Mahabarta are not clear. When was the mythology penned is also not sure. Was it a continuous process of writing?
> 
> 2. Our ancient forefathers, who were not known as Bengalees, had established their civilization in Ayodhya (Oudh). Lucknow, they say, was the center of our national home.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------
> 
> Yep, Gandhi had to take goat's milk everyday. Morarji Desai used to drink his own urine. Great people have eccentricities which we need to accept.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jako

Why are you people talking bout Gandhi?
khaye daye kaj nai?
Its funny how some people make themselves feel proud by insulting others.
And as a matter of fact you seldom find any Indians foul mouthing their Father of Nation infront of some other nationalities, unlike some, as visible in the BD section.
And even when i, myself am not a big fan of Gandhi stupidity of you guys still amuses me.chagol-bitti dia nijer desher image tarei choto koira jao.continue continue.

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------




asad71 said:


> banglarmanush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The dates of the episodes in the Mahabarta are not clear. When was the mythology penned is also not sure. Was it a continuous process of writing?
> 
> 2. Our ancient forefathers, who were not known as Bengalees, had established their civilization in Ayodhya (Oudh). Lucknow, they say, was the center of our national home.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------
> 
> Yep, Gandhi had to take goat's milk everyday. Morarji Desai used to drink his own urine. Great people have eccentricities which we need to accept.
> 
> 
> 
> would you be kind enough to edit your post?
> You are a child.
Click to expand...


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^

Basically we were not talking bout Gandhi but the sense of Humor of the Noakhalian.


----------



## Jako

iajdani said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> Basically we were not talking bout Gandhi but the sense of Humor of the Noakhalian.


yeah right .tell that to asad,milavia,md akmal.
i am not talking bout you,apocalypse,zab or farhaan.


----------



## Md Akmal

Faarhan said:


> ^ Brahm0n, Khatriyo, Boissha, Shudra.... Shudra lowest.


 
@ To be more clear :

The old *Varna system *prevalent in ancient India had the society divided into four orders: 

(1) *Brahmins,*whose occupation was learning; 
(2) *Kshatriyas*, whose occupation was warfare; 
(3) *Vaishyas,* whose occupation was trade and 
(4) *Shudras,*whose occupation was service of the other classes.


----------



## Maira La

Jako said:


> Why are you people talking bout Gandhi?
> khaye daye kaj nai?
> Its funny how some people make themselves feel proud by insulting others.
> And as a matter of fact you seldom find any Indians foul mouthing their Father of Nation infront of some other nationalities, unlike some, as visible in the BD section.
> And even when i, myself am not a big fan of Gandhi stupidity of you guys still amuses me.chagol-bitti dia nijer desher image tarei choto koira jao.continue continue.
> 
> 
> would you be kind enough to edit your post?
> You are a child.



Hey Jako bro, welcome back! Haven't seen you for a while. 

I do believe banglarmanush did not mean to offend anyone. I've been following his posts for a while (no I don't stalk guys ). He's just thinking out loud his observation that ALL great people have certain eccentricities, like everyone else, because they are human beings too. But it does sound a little offensive to people who admire Gandhi (myself being one of them), and so bm could actually consider editing his post.

This reminds of a funny incident during my second year at my university. One of my Chinese friends was pointing out how another Chinese girl used everything "made in China", including her backpack and laptop. I added to his comment by saying "and she's made in China too!". Looking back, I don't think that was appropriate (pretty much our friend bm's situation here). Later I understood what pissed her off. 


EDIT: Just realized it was actually Asad who made that comment. Oh well, everyone's eligible for redemption.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Loyus

Apocalypse said:


> Hey Jako bro, welcome back! Haven't seen you for a while.
> 
> I do believe banglarmanush did not mean to offend anyone. I've been following his posts for a while (no I don't stalk guys ). He's just thinking out loud his observation that ALL great people have certain eccentricities, like everyone else, because they are human beings too. But it does sound a little offensive to people who admire Gandhi (myself being one of them), and so bm could actually consider editing his post.
> 
> This reminds of a funny incident during my second year at my university. One of my Chinese friends was pointing out how another Chinese girl used everything "made in China", including her backpack and laptop. I added to his comment by saying "and she's made in China too!". Looking back, I don't think that was appropriate. Later I understood what pissed her off.



Tha point Apocalypse is not finding offense because you find Gandhi as a great man..

Personally I do not admire Gandhi that much though some aspects like non-violence , self control etc etc are intersting

The point is that you malign a person because of a bias and without looking at him from a holistic perspective..
If you want to know a perspon just read his autobiography, authourised biography etc etc.. 
Gandhi was not a great man according to me
And Morarji Desai ????

Who ever says he is a great man !!!!


----------



## Maira La

Loyus said:


> Tha point Apocalypse is not finding offense because you find Gandhi as a great man..
> 
> Personally I do not admire Gandhi that much though some aspects like non-violence , self control etc etc are intersting
> 
> *The point is that you malign a person because of a bias and without looking at him from a holistic perspective..
> If you want to know a perspon just read his autobiography, authourised biography etc etc.. *
> Gandhi was not a great man according to me
> And Morarji Desai ????
> 
> Who ever says he is a great man !!!!



Totally agree with the bold part.

Btw, I have no idea who Desai was. Excuse my ignorance.


----------



## Roybot

Where are the photos ?


----------



## Maira La

roy_gourav said:


> Where are the photos ?



How about some Bangla joke to break the tense atmosphere? 







"Must see" bengali movie:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Md Akmal

Apocalypse said:


> Totally agree with the bold part.
> 
> Btw, I have no idea who Desai was. Excuse my ignorance.



@ Morarji Desai was a great leader of Janata Party. It was he in 1977 for the first time in the political history of India defeated Indra Gandhi (Congress) and became a Prime Minister of India for a short period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

Faarhan said:


> *Dhuniya, Muslim Cotton Carders - Eastern Bengal 1860's
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------




@ It seems they are Bengalee muslims. In those days the dresses of Bengalee people were not similar. Various sects used to wear various dresses. 

@ Due to the existance of might rivers like Padma, Megna and Jumuna, Bengal became a safe heaven for the muslim fugitives. As it appears from the history most of time Bengal remained independant from Delhi so the defeated muslim soldiers used to take shelter hear. Even there are evidences once there was clash/struggle between Ummayat and Abbassite in Iraq many followers of Ummayat took shelter in Bengal.

@ During the succesive Marratta invasion in Bengal many muslims of West Bengal and Orissa fled and cross the mighty rivers and settled in Bengal.

@ Initially the local Bengalee muslims did not had any dress code. Their names were not similar and were kept as per the wishes of the parents. Soon, a movement started from Arab known as "Wahhabi Movement", which changed the entire Bengal muslim society. Since than the local people started wearing "Lungi, Panjabi-Pajama, Shari with Bouse and Petty Coat". Their names were also changed as per Islamic pattern.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

Faarhan said:


> ---------- Post added at 09:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------
> 
> 
> *The Bengal famine of 1943 (&#2468;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480 occurred in undivided Bengal (now independent Bangladesh and the Indian state of West Bengal) in 1943. It is estimated that over three million people died from starvation, malnutrition and related illnesses during the famine. The photographer was William Vandivert. See the true face of British Raj and how they governed India at the end of their reign*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------




@ During this critical times, AK Fuzlul Huq was the Chief Minister of Bengal. Infact he was choicen as war time minister. At that time once the Azad Hind Fouz of Subash Chandra Bose and Japanese Army were knowing at the door of Burma, even some elements of Japanese Forces captured Imphal and Khohima(Manipur & Nagaland part of India) the Chief Minister under the instruction of British Commander destroyed all the country boats of Bengal specially in the Eastern Bengal. All foods were purchased by the Govt so that no food falls under the Japanese. Boats were destroyed so that Japanese could not used the local transport for ferrying the rivers. So, all these have a culminating effect on the famine of Bengal.

@ Now, about the role of Congress and Muslim Leaque. Both the political parties left the govt on the eve of Second World War once the Anglo-Indian govt unitarilly declared war against Japan. Most of members of Congress in Bengal whole heartedly supported the Azad Hind Fouz and volenters both male and female fled to Burma and joined Azad Hind Fouz. No Congressman was visible as most of were already in jail. On the otherhand the members of Muslim Leaque and their followers supported the British Govt and many joined in the British Army. During these whole period of war the Muslim Leaque Leaders silently organised their party throughout Bengal and before the end of the war became an absolute majority party in Bengal.

@ It was during this time the American soldiers came to Bengal. Infact they came here to help the Chineese Forces of Chiankaishak who was fighting with the Japanese Army on the North of Burma. He needs logistic support. More than 30 airports, aerodrames, airstrips were made through out East Bengal during this time. Both Tejgaon and Kormitola airports were build during this times. We still donnot know the names of many airports /airstrips were made during that time. These are now declared abondoned. Some of them are, Feni, Commilla, Hatazari, Dohazari, Potukhali, Thakurgaon, Lalmonir Hat, Ishurdi etc. Broadguage lines from Calcutta to Parbartipur were doubled over night. Troops and war materials used to come from Calcutta to Parbattipur than towards Assam(Dimapur) and than through air to China. That was the save route to China for logistic in those war time situation. 

@ And the poor Bengalee people suffered a lot and see the picture. There is nice movie from Calcutta, " Oshni Shongket", about this famine of 1943.


----------



## kobiraaz

iajdani said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> Basically we were not talking bout Gandhi but the sense of Humor of the Noakhalian.



one day Noakhali will be the capital of Bangladesh and Las vegas of Asia.... you all will dream to pay a visit here.... Noakhali Rulz..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Md Akmal said:


> @ Dear *Faarhan*, I would be highly obliged if you can help me about the procedure of posting an image/picture in this forum.


 
Very easy. For example, suppose you want to share a photo From Fb. Right click on the photo. and click view image... Then copy the url of that photo, open Defence.pk page.. share the url here by clicking on the share image box

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Jako said:


> Why are you people talking bout Gandhi?
> khaye daye kaj nai?
> Its funny how some people make themselves feel proud by insulting others.
> And as a matter of fact you seldom find any Indians foul mouthing their Father of Nation infront of some other nationalities, unlike some, as visible in the BD section.
> And even when i, myself am not a big fan of Gandhi stupidity of you guys still amuses me.chagol-bitti dia nijer desher image tarei choto koira jao.continue continue.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asad71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> would you be kind enough to edit your post?
> You are a child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support your point of view. Why to make fun of Gandhi? He was much and much superior a human being than many of the posters who dare to criticize him. This is him, who was straight in talking to the British government and told, 'It is time you left.' This thread is about photos of old Bengal and somehow I have posted a few pieces of historical facts with a neutral mind.
> 
> But, now I find someone is sending, as usual, some trashes that do not have any historical and discussion value. I wonder why some people use the word Hindu here to derogate that community? History is history. No amout of negative criticism will ever bring about a change in the truths.
> 
> Please refrain from sending biased and untrue stories in this thread.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

Faarhan said:


> one day Noakhali will be the capital of Bangladesh and Las vegas of Asia.... you all will dream to pay a visit here.... Noakhali Rulz..



@ Why the people make fun of Noakhali origin, I donnot under stand ???

@ The people of Noakhali are great. Basically, the people are highly religious in nature. Most of the women wears "Burkha". I have seen in Noakhali even in the open pond there is a separate shade for the women for their use which is completely missing in other parts of East Bengal.

@ They are highly conservative. Difficult to get married in Noakhali for non-Noakhali. Most of their country roads are brick soled made by themselve. Having a good mosque in every locality with a nice decorated dome resembling Mecca/Medina. Each mosque is having a "Maktub' and in many areas having residential "Madrassas".

@ Very labourious. For livelyhood ready to go anywhere in the world. I have seen many "Falwa" in Islamabad, Rawalpindi and Karachi but not seen other Bengalee of other district.

@ You would find in all most all districts all the religious Imans belongs to Noakhali. They feel pride for that. Infact it is these Noakhali people who have kept Islam alive in Bangladesh. As per my assessment most of the Noakhali people originated from Arab and came here to preach Islam. In those days there was one port known as "Summander" some where south of Noakhali(inside sea) where the Arabs used to come for "Tezarat" and through Noakhali it used to go to "Kamrukh" via Surma River. It is said many Arabs settled in the Noakhali region. For near about 500 years Noakhali and surrounding areas remained under the control of Purtugase. Many joined with the "Khalasis and Shareng" and went to Europe under the Purtugase ships and were got the training. Once British came and establish Calcutta port they found a readymade people of Noakhali and were soon employed. but unfortunatley most of them were killed during the Calcutta riot of 1946. For this incident a counter riot took place only in Noakhali.

@ During the initial time of British Noakhali people hesitated to go to school, they used to prefer "Muktab" instead of "Phatshala". Most of the old people were highly qualified in "Farsi and Arbi". Bengalee was only used as "Kottho Basha".

@ Finally Noakhali people always maintain a grouping as because they feel they are minority here in Bengal and finally I have a doubt whether Noakhali people were really Bengalee or not ???? Now, Faarhan will bit me, "Ami Palai". Most of them belongs to "Syed family" and you know where from this group came !!!!!

Faarhan , do you want to know some think more about Noakhali ?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Jako said:


> And as a matter of fact you seldom find any Indians foul mouthing their Father of Nation infront of some other nationalities, unlike some, as visible in the BD section.
> And even when i, myself am not a big fan of Gandhi stupidity of you guys still amuses me.chagol-bitti dia nijer desher image tarei choto koira jao.continue continue


i don't want to insult anyone. But seriously who made Sheikh Mujib Father of the nation??????? If it is necessary to have a father of the nation then it would Be Moulana Abdul Hamid Khan Vashani who raised the voice first for a separate nation and was always on the field or Zia ur Rahman, who betrayed pakistan army and led the war from front.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Faarhan said:


> i don't want to insult anyone. But seriously who made Sheikh Mujib Father of the nation??????? If it is necessary to have a father of the nation then it would Be Moulana Abdul Hamid Khan Vashani who raised the voice first for a separate nation and was always on the field or Zia ur Rahman, who betrayed pakistan army and led the war from front.....



I thought General Osmani led the war from front. Why not make him the father of nation?? Just a second thought.


----------



## kobiraaz

iajdani said:


> I thought General Osmani led the war from front. Why not make him the father of nation?? Just a second thought.



To me, Zia started the resistance war.. His speech showed people the way, made a link between people and epr, ebr. Most probably he crossed the border and sought for military help first from india.. Osmani was a retired man., to whom authority was handled over... On the other hand, zia was an army officer, His risk was far greater than Osmani. Moreover, Zia is the main pioneer of modern Bangladesh... He literally saved the country and led to prosperous future which we are enjoying now... 

Anyway i don't have problem with Osmani, But mujib is not my idol and not our father, he even finished his 7th march speech with ' Jiye Pakistan '. He had no foresight, divided the nation through tyranny which is still a curse to present Bangladesh.


----------



## kobiraaz

*Muslim women, Dhaka Street Scene, Dhaka (1954) *







---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------

*Freedom Fighters on way to home ,Dhaka (1971)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^
I even seen these in my childhood. Infact it is used in our familly as well.. hehehehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*A School near Chandni Ghaat (Madrasah of Farrukh Siyars Mosque), Dhaka (1880's)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

At first I want to say that, I am a Bangladeshi. I am not an Indian or Pakistani. I am not an Arab or other ethnic race, I am Bangladeshi. Bangladesh is definitely a territory, though its size is reduced due to the plan of aggressors. The Bangladeshi nation is a Dravidian nation. It is predominantly Muslim because of the choice of Bangladeshis. Other religious manners are prevailed there as those are their choice. Bengali ethnicity is the largest ethnic community of Bangladesh territory although other ethnicity are prevailed there. As from my side I can say, I am Muslim, Dravidian, Bengali and Bangladeshi. This is my identity. The story of Bangladeshi nation is not new. It is the story of honor, success, prospects, struggle, sorrow and life. Allah has made different nations of the world for the sons of One Adam. Bangladeshi nation is the creation of the almighty Allah, though it has different names in different time. The Bangladeshi or Bangalee name was taken during our great Bangladeshi Sultan Shams Uddin Illius Shah in fourteenth century. At that time Pakistan or India was out of human imagination as there was no pure race of human at that time in those territory, those were invaded by the people of central Asia as no nation was existed at that time. But Bangladeshi nation was very strong to defend itself at that time. Aryan, European, Central Asian are outsiders to our territory. Those have caused great harm to our Bangladeshi nation. Aryan created the worship system and destroy the lives of the Dravidian nation. It was true in the past history, you can check the history of Aryan culture in this territory. But struggle of Dravidian people bounced back and defeat the plans of Aryan people. We survived and at that time some Aryans are also merged to my Dravidian Bangladeshi nation and some of them still hope that they will be able to reestablish the ancient Aryan society to grasp people. But Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation is always alert to prevent any aggression of Aryan human cluster or any other aggressors. Every nation is created by the wish of Almighty Allah. Bangladeshi nation will survive as per wish of Almighty Allah. We are Muslims because of our choice, not because of force, not because benefit from Satan. This is the most determining characteristic behavior of my great Bangladeshi Nation. The residual Aryan society and their class based human clusters are part of our nation. Those people know well the Dravidian people are not harmful and those are well managed. Bangladeshi nation is not a myth, it is the hard working, trustful, brave nation who is trying to survive by proving its merits not by the mercy of other nation. If Almighty Allah grace us we must survive.


This is my identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Faarhan said:


> i don't want to insult anyone. But seriously who made Sheikh Mujib Father of the nation??????? If it is necessary to have a father of the nation then it would Be Moulana Abdul Hamid Khan Vashani who raised the voice first for a separate nation and was always on the field or Zia ur Rahman, who betrayed pakistan army and led the war from front.....


 

May be sheik Mujib didn't initially declare Independence though Mulana vashani did, but reality is that eventually he took leadership and maulana himself support him he mobilizes the mass population toward independence .

Zia himself declare independence in name of Mujib because he knew who is leader though it was very risky he could lost his life if the independence process fail .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Vintage Photograph of a Street Trader - Eastern Bengal 1860's*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Portrait of an Old man with a lamp - Eastern Bengal 1860's
*






---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------

*Portrait of an Old Man - Eastern Bengal 1860's

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Md Akmal said:


> @ Why the people make fun of Noakhali origin, I donnot under stand ???
> 
> @ The people of Noakhali are great. Basically, the people are highly religious in nature. Most of the women wears "Burkha". I have seen in Noakhali even in the open pond there is a separate shade for the women for their use which is completely missing in other parts of East Bengal.
> 
> @ They are highly conservative. Difficult to get married in Noakhali for non-Noakhali. Most of their country roads are brick soled made by themselve. Having a good mosque in every locality with a nice decorated dome resembling Mecca/Medina. Each mosque is having a "Maktub' and in many areas having residential "Madrassas".
> 
> @ Very labourious. For livelyhood ready to go anywhere in the world. I have seen many "Falwa" in Islamabad, Rawalpindi and Karachi but not seen other Bengalee of other district.
> 
> @ You would find in all most all districts all the religious Imans belongs to Noakhali. They feel pride for that. Infact it is these Noakhali people who have kept Islam alive in Bangladesh. As per my assessment most of the Noakhali people originated from Arab and came here to preach Islam. In those days there was one port known as "Summander" some where south of Noakhali(inside sea) where the Arabs used to come for "Tezarat" and through Noakhali it used to go to "Kamrukh" via Surma River. It is said many Arabs settled in the Noakhali region. For near about 500 years Noakhali and surrounding areas remained under the control of Purtugase. Many joined with the "Khalasis and Shareng" and went to Europe under the Purtugase ships and were got the training. Once British came and establish Calcutta port they found a readymade people of Noakhali and were soon employed. but unfortunatley most of them were killed during the Calcutta riot of 1946. For this incident a counter riot took place only in Noakhali.
> 
> @ During the initial time of British Noakhali people hesitated to go to school, they used to prefer "Muktab" instead of "Phatshala". Most of the old people were highly qualified in "Farsi and Arbi". Bengalee was only used as "Kottho Basha".
> 
> @ Finally Noakhali people always maintain a grouping as because they feel they are minority here in Bengal and finally I have a doubt whether Noakhali people were really Bengalee or not ???? Now, Faarhan will bit me, "Ami Palai". Most of them belongs to "Syed family" and you know where from this group came !!!!!
> 
> Faarhan , do you want to know some think more about Noakhali ?????


 
Well my ancestors lived in some place called trimohoni in noakhaali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

16th December is the national day of our country. In 16th December of 1971the Indian army along with Bangladeshi freedom fighters defeated the western front of Pakistan in this territory. The country of united Pakistan was broken completely. As a product of the soil of fertile land we want to prefer live freely. We want to occupy our own lands what is our own territory. We have fought against the British. They snatched our gold from our treasury and established Bank of England after the war of Palashi. That bank was the main donor for the establishment of industries in unfertile Europe. Again raw materials for industries were also snatched from this fertile soil. Our talent manpower was looted by the British. They have taken a good amount of agricultural productions by establishing the harsh zamindary system. They have stroked against our beliefs, educational system, language and made us homeless,kingdomless,shelterless.Shiraj,Kasim,Majnu,Shariatullah,Titumir,Dudu Mia,Ismail Hossain Shiraji,Vashani,Fazlul Haque,Kazi Nazrul Islam, Sohrawardi , Shamsul Huq, Mujib,Zia, Osmani,Johir were the golden boys of this territory who lead the fight for independence of our soil. Millions of followers were involved in those fights. Titumir sacrificed the own life for living in own land freely nothing else with hundreds of followers. We deserve the inheritance of Titumir ,Majnu ,Shiraz, Kasim ,Dudu Mia, Vashani, Mujib, Zia,Fazlul Haque, Shamsul Haque, Nazrul ,Ismail. We dont like to live in peace like the pet dogs. We want to produce our products by our own efforts with our own beliefs and consume those without any disturbance. We are not aggressive people. We always consume our own products only. For establishment the right and power over our own products we have given our lives many times. Millions of civilians were killed in the struggle of independence in 1857. This land is the ancient Gangaridi which was present in the time of Alexander which was separate from India and independent. We are always separated from the India from the ancient time. In middle age, Shashangko was the powerful king and leader of this nation who defeated and captured the India and made that land as a colony of our state. Thousands of followers were involved in the treatment of India. Those people were mainly of Buddhist religion. Their progeny have taken the new religion. But the blood is the same. These blood streams are flowing through our veins. Those bloods are creating progeny who are ready to fight against any type of evils. Those bloods are the precursor of the Mujib, Zia (the modern Shashangkos). We have ruled this territory independently for four hundred years by our own Sultans separated from India.Isa Khan was a strong defense against the Mughals. In later stage of Nabob this territory was completely independent and united free from India. We want to live freely. It is historically true. In British period India was ruled from Alipur (Newly named Kolkata) an important place of our territory though it was lost from us by the grasp of India. We were superior and free. India was always affected by colonial ruler and we are less affected and we were separate and independent in this region as unique nation which has the experience of exporting warships to Greece since three thousand years ago. In 1947 so called Pakistan was formed. Bengal was divided. Assam, Orissa, Bihar and part of Bengal were included in the nation of India. Arakan was captured by Myanmar. Those lands were our own territory. Those were separate from the Indian Territory. In 1947 the nation and territory of our people was broken and snatched by aggressor India. We have lost our maximum portion of our own territory. The nation was divided by many barriers and boundaries. We lost the Shirazs kingdom by snatch of lands by India in 1947.We got so called independence but lost the own lands, kingdom, people, moutainous lands and resources. We were prescribed to live with the association with western front newly formed Pakistan. But the people of Punjabi Pakistan were also real pet dogs. History tells the truth. In 1857, the people of Punjab fought against us for British as like as pet dogs. But in 1857, our millions of brilliant soldiers and officers were killed in the war of independence. But we were failed. We were forced to make association with the dog enemies in new country Pakistan as our own lands were reduced by India.The next happenings were totally expected. As pet dogs of British (newly denoted by American) the Punjabi portion of Pakistan army started to work for the benefits of aggressors. They seized the power from people and made the country as the ancient colony. They were so pet dogs that they refused to handover the power to people in the leadership of Mujib. The Punjabi army arrested Mujib. Osmani, Zia, Vashani show the brave of Shashangko bloods. Millions of followers took part in the fight from their points for their lands. At this stage India, our old enemy who snatched our lands acted as supporting force of us for their benefits. They wanted to take the chance. In 16th December of 1971, they wanted to take the credit of victory as their own. For this reason, they didnt allow the presence of Osmani in the surrender ceremony of Pakistani Punjabi army. The Indians wanted to stay in our territory for unfinished time. They snatched all the valuable weapons and gold from our country just like after the war of palashi which was done by the British. But at this time, Mujib, the brave son of this territory took the step. He gave a deadline of withdrawal of Indian army within 31st March of 1972; otherwise another struggle would be launched. Within 15th March of 1972 Indian army left Bangladesh. Finally, after a long period, Bangladesh becomes free from any type of foreign army. Again some new aggressors tried to make this land as their colony. They wanted to destroy the arm forces of Bangladesh. They proposed Mujib to export natural gas. But Mujib refused that as a brave son of country. They created famine in 1974 to destabilize the Mujib and Bangladesh to capture us by reducing food supply. Mujib tackled those problems successfully and took master plan to make revolution. Revolution was unfinished. Finally, they took actions on Mujib and Bangladesh by intelligence agents who hired some bustards to kill Mujib and wanted to make this land as colony of them. Some big powers were involved in this business to suppress the growth of Bangladesh as a prosperous nation. At last, Zia another brave son of Bangladesh came in the spot. In 7th November of 1975 he, along with millions of followers saved our lands from being colony of aggressor. By doing the work of suppressing work of aggressors attacks Bangladesh lost some strength. Some aggressors again reentered in our country. Zia was killed by agencies of those. Next governments were not so efficient. Foreign ambassadors are guiding the rulers of our country. In 2006, the country was supervised by the ambassadors nakedly. A famine situation was tried to create by aggressors to suppress the people. Governments should be created from the blood streams of the people of this locality for their own benefits. Aggressor wants to grasp us from all aspects. But the bloods of Shashangko will not tolerate any type of evil work. They will destroy the hands of aggressors and their allies. We hope, we must be free from aggressors and recover our own lands from aggressors. We must be strong enough to suppress aggressors. We must evolve technologies to improve productions in all stages. Hey, all living beings of this territory be united with your own beliefs, work with unity and pray to free the territory. Dont betray each other because it is your own territory whatever your religion and color. You are product of this soil whatever what is source of your precursor sperm and ovum. Dont betray the own soil. You should make it free from evils for you. Dont invite enemy. You should know the enemy and fight against them with the help of all living organisms of your territory. You should love them all because all of them are created from same lands and same preparations. Never kill anyone of your territory or never help other to kill your territory members. Beliefs may be different but origin is same soil. Love your origin and keep it up as it is own your origin. Dont love other country or other aggressor as those are enemies and keep free the territory from enemies. Build your nation as your own home and love all members as your own. You are the container of bloods of Shashangko, Titumir,Vashani, Mujib and Zia. Those persons should be born in every house.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Portrait of a Man from Eastern Bengal - 1860's*






---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------

*Portrait of a Muslim Ascetic (Fakir) - Eastern Bengal 1860's*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> At first I want to say that, I am a Bangladeshi. I am not an Indian or Pakistani. I am not an Arab or other ethnic race, I am Bangladeshi. Bangladesh is definitely a territory, though its size is reduced due to the plan of aggressors. The Bangladeshi nation is a Dravidian nation. It is predominantly Muslim because of the choice of Bangladeshis. Other religious manners are prevailed there as those are their choice. Bengali ethnicity is the largest ethnic community of Bangladesh territory although other ethnicity are prevailed there. As from my side I can say, I am Muslim, Dravidian, Bengali and Bangladeshi. This is my identity. The story of Bangladeshi nation is not new. It is the story of honor, success, prospects, struggle, sorrow and life. Allah has made different nations of the world for the sons of One Adam. Bangladeshi nation is the creation of the almighty Allah, though it has different names in different time. The Bangladeshi or Bangalee name was taken during our great Bangladeshi Sultan Shams Uddin Illius Shah in fourteenth century. At that time Pakistan or India was out of human imagination as there was no pure race of human at that time in those territory, those were invaded by the people of central Asia as no nation was existed at that time. But Bangladeshi nation was very strong to defend itself at that time. Aryan, European, Central Asian are outsiders to our territory. Those have caused great harm to our Bangladeshi nation. Aryan created the worship system and destroy the lives of the Dravidian nation. It was true in the past history, you can check the history of Aryan culture in this territory. But struggle of Dravidian people bounced back and defeat the plans of Aryan people. We survived and at that time some Aryans are also merged to my Dravidian Bangladeshi nation and some of them still hope that they will be able to reestablish the ancient Aryan society to grasp people. But Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation is always alert to prevent any aggression of Aryan human cluster or any other aggressors. Every nation is created by the wish of Almighty Allah. Bangladeshi nation will survive as per wish of Almighty Allah. We are Muslims because of our choice, not because of force, not because benefit from Satan. This is the most determining characteristic behavior of my great Bangladeshi Nation. The residual Aryan society and their class based human clusters are part of our nation. Those people know well the Dravidian people are not harmful and those are well managed. Bangladeshi nation is not a myth, it is the hard working, trustful, brave nation who is trying to survive by proving its merits not by the mercy of other nation. If Almighty Allah grace us we must survive.
> 
> 
> This is my identity.


 
Aryan and dravidian are linguistic groups, there is no aryan race or dravidian race as genetically both are same. Bengali is an indo-aryan language.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh
Bangladesh Praner Bangladesh
Amar Shonar Bangladesh
Amar Praner Bangladesh
Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh.

Amra A Matir Shantan
Matir Vetore Taja Pran
Allah Talar Rahamat
Amar Preo Bangladesh
Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh.

Amar Ase Sroter Nodi
Ase Aro Sunil Shagor
Ase Pahar Jhorna
Aro Ase Shoshsher Math
Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh.

Amra Kokhono Hobo Na Beiman
Desh Preme Hobo Garian
Rokto Bindo o Debo
Shantite Thakbo
Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh.

Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh
Bangladesh Praner Bangladesh
Amar Shonar Bangladesh
Amar Praner Bangladesh
Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Abir said:


> Well my ancestors lived in some place called trimohoni in noakhaali.



Some how that place is called chou-muhuni now and 10 minutes from my home!


----------



## kobiraaz

*Portrait of a Man from Kaibartha Caste - Eastern Bengal 1860's
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Oh wait it very well could be chau-mohini, I gotta ask my dad.


----------



## kobiraaz

*Portrait of a Youth from Acharya Class - Eastern Bengal 1860's
*






---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------

*Vintage Photograph of a Man from Eastern Bengal - 1860's
*






---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------

*Portrait of an Elderly Man - Eastern Bengal 1860's*






*Vintage Portrait of a Man from Eastern Bengal - 1860's
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Why all the potraits are from 1860? Is it the work of a single man?


----------



## kobiraaz

&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2488; &#2447;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2527; ! Music vedio! One Hindi another Bangla ! watch Both!


----------



## TopCat

Abir said:


> Aryan and dravidian are linguistic groups, there is no aryan race or dravidian race as genetically both are same. Bengali is an indo-aryan language.



Why there is a distinct linguistic group? I am not going into debate of Aryan and dravidian race but certainly they are two different group of people. In North Eastern India, it seems that the population is a mix of both aryan and dravidian, in north west India its predominantly Aryan and in South its predominantly davidian.


----------



## kobiraaz

iajdani said:


> Why all the potraits are from 1860? Is it the work of a single man?



not all but some were taken by

Robert Schlagintweit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LaBong

iajdani said:


> Why there is a distinct linguistic group? I am not going into debate of Aryan and dravidian race but certainly they are two different group of people. In North Eastern India, it seems that the population is a mix of both aryan and dravidian, in north west India its predominantly Aryan and in South its predominantly davidian.


 
North west has mixed with central/west asia due to which they have some caucasus traces, but they are not more aryan(sic) than rest indo aryan population.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Abir said:


> Aryan and dravidian are linguistic groups, there is no aryan race or dravidian race as genetically both are same. Bengali is an indo-aryan language.



Dada, apne thik kothai koisoin. Aryan ar Dravidian doida linguistic group, aida thik. Kinto linguistic group jati thekai hoise. Jati na thakle language ahe na. Kothai kinto dhora khailain. Apne koitasen Bangla Indo Aryan group e obosthito. Dada, apne to aeida koibani, karon apne to Aryan jatir lok. Ar nega to 47 ar por Dravidian alaka chaira Aryan alakai gesoin ga. Apnego amra chini. Amra Bangladeshira ahon apnego Aryan front bebohar kartasi bangla lekhbar nega, tar nega aeida vabainna je Bangla Aryan go Bap Dadar poitrik shompotti. Aeida Dravidiango. Kinto Bangladeshi Dravidianra Muslim, Kiso Aryan Bondhora amader shathe ase jara vala khaoner love bap dadar veta chare nai. Apnego Khamkhealir nega amra kolikata, Morshidabad shoho mela alaka haraisi, last Pujabi go kase Mair khaisi. Moidhdhe theka chalao gelo , Malao gelo. Kolikata pailo Bharat, Lahore Pailo Pakistan. Amra Pailam Fokka ar keel, gota. Dada apnego amra hare hare chini, Punjabi sho oor dero chini. Amra Bangladeshi. Amra ai tollate ak matro bishshodhdho jati. Dada amar moto apne ai kotha kobar parben? Jani parben na. Karon apner boke bol nai. Karon apner shomaj bohot agei maroari go golam hoise. We must survive.Aryanra kinto modhdho Asia theka aise. Apne net e search den. We are Dravidian Bangladesh, A true Race, One of the biggest ethnic group of the world.

Dada, apnego Vashai amra rakhkhosh jati. Kinto apnera amago dhongsho korte paren nai. Ami ato khon Latin script a Bangla lekhlam tai ki Latin hoi a gesi. Tai Bangla is not the Indo Aryan Language. It is completely Dravidian. Dorkar hoi noton script banabo. Aeibar mone hoi shob bojbar parsen. Jodi na bojen toi opekha koron. Ami aro kiso lekha chapamo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Shabash Bangladesh!

A Bishsha Obak Takea Roy
More Pore Jole Charkhar
Tobo Matha Noabar Noy.

Bengali is a Dravidian language. Deshi people( original Dravidian) are the main the race of Bengali community. Sanskrit is a foreigner to Bengali. You have no scope to avoid that. Let us come to the word percentage of Bengali language. Bengali language was corrupted by Sanskrit rich collaborators with the help of British to suppress the Dravidian after the bloody war of Plassey. For this reason, those dirty sanskrit words were incorporated into Bengali. But after 1947, the things are being changed. If you see modern Bangladeshi drama, you will be astonished how the local Dravidian words are reintroduced in modern Bangla Language. Now Bangla is being free from the Sanskrit words. It is a property of all Bengali. Every local words are being conserved. The residue of Sanskrit will be put into dustbin. Don't try to give the statistics from the grammar which is written by Aryan Society. Bangladesh is the original home of Dravidian. You can search from the history. The continuation of Dravidian people would remain from Assam to Sinhala, if the Aryan would not come from the eastern Europe to interrupt the continuation. You can search internet to clarify that. People of Bengal migrated to Sinhala since thousands years ago. It is historically proved. You may call us as the progeny of Rabon( who was a Dravidian, attacked by the Aryan). Old Dravidian are the huge nation of this territory. The people of Tamil Nadoo has bounced back( Modern dravidian). Sri Lankans are still separate. In this way, Bangladesh is a separate as great Dravidian Nation. All the Dravidian have taken their religion according to their choice. But as a whole Dravidian nation is same. You could witness similarity among the faces of people of Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Tamil Nadoo. But Bangladesh is the huge Dravidian nation among them. The Aryan are not original sons of this territory. They foreigner and progeny of conspirator. They have come from eastern Europe. We are the original sons of this territory. We want to be religious. Every single people are allowed to express their religious views and practices freely according to their beliefs personally or as part of community. But in the question of nationality all are Bangladeshi. All are ready to invest their last drops of blood to secure its independent existence. Your recognition about our nationality is not necessitated by us at all but it is necessary for your mental and human development. Pan Indianism is a false. You are not able to make it true. Try to maintain the present unity of your so called united nation. Those are not our topics. We are ready to defend any kind of foreign aggression.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Dada, apne thik kothai koisoin. Aryan ar Dravidian doida linguistic group, aida thik. Kinto linguistic group jati thekai hoise. Jati na thakle language ahe na. Kothai kinto dhora khailain. Apne koitasen Bangla Indo Aryan group e obosthito. Dada, apne to aeida koibani, karon apne to Aryan jatir lok. Ar nega to 47 ar por Dravidian alaka chaira Aryan alakai gesoin ga. Apnego amra chini. Amra Bangladeshira ahon apnego Aryan front bebohar kartasi bangla lekhbar nega, tar nega aeida vabainna je Bangla Aryan go Bap Dadar poitrik shompotti. Aeida Dravidiango. Kinto Bangladeshi Dravidianra Muslim, Kiso Aryan Bondhora amader shathe ase jara vala khaoner love bap dadar veta chare nai. Apnego Khamkhealir nega amra kolikata, Morshidabad shoho mela alaka haraisi, last Pujabi go kase Mair khaisi. Moidhdhe theka chalao gelo , Malao gelo. Kolikata pailo Bharat, Lahore Pailo Pakistan. Amra Pailam Fokka ar keel, gota. Dada apnego amra hare hare chini, Punjabi sho oor dero chini. Amra Bangladeshi. Amra ai tollate ak matro bishshodhdho jati. Dada amar moto apne ai kotha kobar parben? Jani parben na. Karon apner boke bol nai. Karon apner shomaj bohot agei maroari go golam hoise. We must survive.Aryanra kinto modhdho Asia theka aise. Apne net e search den. We are Dravidian Bangladesh, A true Race, One of the biggest ethnic group of the world.
> 
> Dada, apnego Vashai amra rakhkhosh jati. Kinto apnera amago dhongsho korte paren nai. Ami ato khon Latin script a Bangla lekhlam tai ki Latin hoi a gesi. Tai Bangla is not the Indo Aryan Language. It is completely Dravidian. Dorkar hoi noton script banabo. Aeibar mone hoi shob bojbar parsen. Jodi na bojen toi opekha koron. Ami aro kiso lekha chapamo.



From where did you come up with Pure Dravidian Bangladeshi. If any ethnicity which is most polluted are the Bangladeshi. We are the mix of Aryan + Davidian + Mongoloid + Austro Asiatic race.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Capital of Shriraz Ud Daola was in Muurshidabad . Now it is in so called India. United Bengal was not formed due to the conspiracy of Aryan Society people of West Bengal along with Punjabis. For this reason the west Bengal portion of greater Bangladesh was not included in Bangladesh and Independent Bangladesh was not formed in 1947. For this reason we had to give serious value to Punjabi Pakistani in 1971 to achieve Independent Bangladesh. We were affected by the combined conspiracy of Aryan Society people and harsh Punjabi Pakistan simultaneously. West Bengal was the Portion of Greater Bangladesh. Though it was looted by India in 1947 with help of Sen Society of West Bengal. We are Dravidian.Maximum Bangladeshi are Muslim now.Maximum Dravidian of our Bangladeshi territory have taken Islam as a sign of love and belief , devotion to Islam. If it was not they would be converted to Christianity during the harsh British rule. Maximum Dravidian are Muslim as a consequence of their strong belief. Aryan and Punjabi animals are not agreed to see the fact that the love for Islam has forced the Bangladeshis to take Islam. Aryan and Pujabis want to see that maximum Bangldeshi have taken Islam as reason of economical cause. Which is a false. We have proved that in 1757,1857,1947 and in 1971.Everybody should not merge the religion in the question of nationality. There are people of other religion in our territory who are respectful and compulsory part of our great Bangladeshi nation. There is no residual turbid water for anyone to catch fish there. We are Bangladeshi. We are very concerned about the identity of our nationality and determined to save every single inch of our territory. Don't try to merge us with India and so called Pakistan(Fakistan). Bengali is not originated from Sanskrit. Bangldeshi territory was under Sen(karnatak originated) for two hundred years(1000-1204). The language of Sen was Sanskrit. It is not the language of Dravidian. At that period Bengali literature was totally band for the development of Sanskrit in Bangladesh territory. It was crime. The people Sanskrit wanted to destroy Bengali literature. Purba Maghdi Opovrongsho is the origin of great Bengali language not Sanskrit. You can justify that information from the history. Don't shout like Sen Society. You may find many sanskrit word in Bengali. Those words were imported in Bengali language by the Sen collaborators of Plassey who worked for the foreign British. At present we are removing the debris of Sanskrit language from Bengali language which were incorporated after the bloody Plassey. We are Dravidian. We must maintain our purity. We must save us from any foreign aggression. No transit to India. Make your clear idea about Bangladesh, Bangladeshi people , Bengali language. Don't try to be aggressor. We are Bangladeshi, we know well how to treat the aggressor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

iajdani said:


> From where did you come up with Pure Dravidian Bangladeshi. If any ethnicity which is most polluted are the Bangladeshi. We are the mix of Aryan + Davidian + Mongoloid + Austro Asiatic race.



Sorry Iajdani , I have thought that it was writing of Abir. But My speech is same you would understand.
Dada aeibar kinto bishshash chiola ailo. Dada amra kinto bishshash kori shobai Ak Adomer Rokte Toiri. One son of Noah is the originator of Dravidian Nation and Ultimate Bangladeshi Nation. Apnera Onek chesta korsen Dravidian Jati Dhonsho Korte. Koto Shahitto Banaisen. Kono Love hoi nai. Dada amago Muslim go bea shadite kono badha nai jekorom apnego Aryan Society te ase. So, with the passage of time we have exchanged our bloods within the individuals of Bangladeshi Nation to make a huge homogenous uni cultured Bangladeshi Nation which is impossible in your Aryan society. Dravidians came from Mesopotemia (Iraq). In fact the population of Adam is spread from Iraq. This is different from Aryan root. We are earlier than Aryan in this territory. Those are part of history. Present Bangladesh is my story. I have described my identity.

All Aryan,Dravidian,Mongoloid,Austric, Asian, African, Red Indian are the sons of One Adam. This is our belief.

But you believe that Brahmans are made from the head of god, Khatrio and Baishasha are made from middle and Shudra are made from leg of god. That is your belief. I don't belief that.

You are not believer of my belief. For this reason, you are in a separate nation.You are not believer of my belief. For this reason, you are in a separate nation.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Do you want to know about the origin of durga puja. Just click the following:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Durga_Puja#Origin_of_the_autumnal_ceremony_.27Sharadiya.27

Origin of the autumnal ceremony 'Sharadiya'
undefined
Old painting of Durga Puja in Kolkata at Shobhabazar Rajbari

The actual worship of the Goddess Durga as stipulated by the Hindu
scriptures falls in the month of Chaitra, which roughly overlaps with
March or April. This ceremony is however not observed by many and is
restricted to a handful in the state of West Bengal.

The more popular form, which is also known as Sharadiya (Autumnal)
Durga Puja, is celebrated later in the year with the dates falling
either in September or October. Since the Goddess is invoked at the
wrong time, it is called "Akaal Bodhon" in Bengali.

While the most recent revival of the Autumnal worship of Goddess Durga
can be traced to revivalist tendencies in the early freedom movement
in Bengal, the first such Puja was organised by Raja Nabakrishna Deb
of the Shobhabazar Rajbari of Calcutta in honour of Lord Clive in the
year 1757. The puja was organised because Clive wished to pay thanks
for his victory in the Battle of Plassey. He was unable to do so in a
Church because the only church in Calcutta at that time was destroyed
by Siraj-ud-Daulah. Indeed many wealthy mercantile and Zamindar
families in Bengal made British Officers of the East India Company
guests of honour in the Pujas. The hosts vied with one another in
arranging the most sumptuous fares, decorations and entertainment for
their guests. This was deemed necessary since the Company was in
charge of a large part of India including Bengal after the battles of
Plassey and Buxar.[13]




If the above information is correct what will you say? I can conclude
the following that: Durga Puja is the marking ceremony of the defeat
of the Great son of our soil Shiraz Ud Daola and us by the
collaborators of the nation. What a shame! How can the defeat of a
nation be a part of religion? Shame! Shame! Shame! Raja Naba Krishna
Deb was a bastard of the nation who was in the administration of
Shiraz Ud Daola, but worked for British as a pet dog of the British.
He is the pioneer of Sharadiya Durga Puja to praise the animal British
as pet dog, bastard of the nation. If the true history is addressed to
the nation, the collaborators must be
vanquished from history. You can check the validity of my information.


Second point: Origin of Bashanti Durga Puja:

It is also the story of the collaborators. In this case,
Kangshanarayan( another bastard of the nation) play the role.
Kangshanarayan was in the administration of our the Great Sultan of
Independent Sultanate of Banglastan Munim Khan( great patriotic
soldier of the Bengali nation). Bastard Kangshanarayan worked for the
Animal Mughal to remove the independent Sultanate of the Greater
Bangladesh in 1576 in Rajmahal( Now it is in India) as a pet dog of
Mughal. He was a betrayer and bustard of the nation. With the Mughal
help he introduced the Bashanti Durga Puja as the marking ceremony of
the destruction of Independent Sultanate of Greater Bangladesh. Shame!
Shame! Bashanti Durga Puja is the marking ceremony of the defeat of
the Great son of our soil Munim Khan and us by the collaborators of
the nation. What a shame! How can the defeat of a nation be a part of
religion?

You can check the validity of my information. If the true history is
addressed to the nation, the collaborators must be
vanquished from history.



Please, know the true history. Hate the collaborators of the nation
who also played with the religious matters of the nation and made the
religious matters as so funny!


I hope everybody will understand the true history of the nation. Thus
our two great sons of our soil Sultan Munim Khan and Nabob Shiraz Ud
Daola will get some peace in mind by thinking that their sons are
recognizing their great sacrifices to the nation which are the source
of the inspirations for our independent existence.


Good luck.


----------



## LaBong

There is no Dravidian/Aryan in Bengal, the population is based on Astro-Asiatic/Mongolian/Ancient North Indian(ANI)/Ancient South Indian(ASI) substratum.


----------



## LaBong

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Do you want to know about the origin of durga puja. Just click the following:
> Durga Puja - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Origin of the autumnal ceremony 'Sharadiya'
> undefined
> Old painting of Durga Puja in Kolkata at Shobhabazar Rajbari
> 
> The actual worship of the Goddess Durga as stipulated by the Hindu
> scriptures falls in the month of Chaitra, which roughly overlaps with
> March or April. This ceremony is however not observed by many and is
> restricted to a handful in the state of West Bengal.
> 
> The more popular form, which is also known as Sharadiya (Autumnal)
> Durga Puja, is celebrated later in the year with the dates falling
> either in September or October. Since the Goddess is invoked at the
> wrong time, it is called "Akaal Bodhon" in Bengali.
> 
> While the most recent revival of the Autumnal worship of Goddess Durga
> can be traced to revivalist tendencies in the early freedom movement
> in Bengal, the first such Puja was organised by Raja Nabakrishna Deb
> of the Shobhabazar Rajbari of Calcutta in honour of Lord Clive in the
> year 1757. The puja was organised because Clive wished to pay thanks
> for his victory in the Battle of Plassey. He was unable to do so in a
> Church because the only church in Calcutta at that time was destroyed
> by Siraj-ud-Daulah. Indeed many wealthy mercantile and Zamindar
> families in Bengal made British Officers of the East India Company
> guests of honour in the Pujas. The hosts vied with one another in
> arranging the most sumptuous fares, decorations and entertainment for
> their guests. This was deemed necessary since the Company was in
> charge of a large part of India including Bengal after the battles of
> Plassey and Buxar.[13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the above information is correct what will you say? I can conclude
> the following that: Durga Puja is the marking ceremony of the defeat
> of the Great son of our soil Shiraz Ud Daola and us by the
> collaborators of the nation. What a shame! How can the defeat of a
> nation be a part of religion? Shame! Shame! Shame! Raja Naba Krishna
> Deb was a bustard of the nation who was in the administration of
> Shiraz Ud Daola, but worked for British as a pet dog of the British.
> He is the pioneer of Sharadiya Durga Puja to praise the animal British
> as pet dog, bustard of the nation. If the true history is addressed to
> the nation, the collaborators must be
> vanquished from history. You can check the validity of my information.
> 
> 
> Second point: Origin of Bashanti Durga Puja:
> 
> It is also the story of the collaborators. In this case,
> Kangshanarayan( another bustard of the nation) play the role.
> Kangshanarayan was in the administration of our the Great Sultan of
> Independent Sultanate of Banglastan Munim Khan( great patriotic
> soldier of the Bengali nation). Bustard Kangshanarayan worked for the
> Animal Mughal to remove the independent Sultanate of the Greater
> Bangladesh in 1576 in Rajmahal( Now it is in India) as a pet dog of
> Mughal. He was a betrayer and bustard of the nation. With the Mughal
> help he introduced the Bashanti Durga Puja as the marking ceremony of
> the destruction of Independent Sultanate of Greater Bangladesh. Shame!
> Shame! Bashanti Durga Puja is the marking ceremony of the defeat of
> the Great son of our soil Munim Khan and us by the collaborators of
> the nation. What a shame! How can the defeat of a nation be a part of
> religion?
> 
> You can check the validity of my information. If the true history is
> addressed to the nation, the collaborators must be
> vanquished from history.
> 
> 
> 
> Please, know the true history. Hate the collaborators of the nation
> who also played with the religious matters of the nation and made the
> religious matters as so funny!
> 
> 
> I hope everybody will understand the true history of the nation. Thus
> our two great sons of our soil Sultan Munim Khan and Nabob Shiraz Ud
> Daola will get some peace in mind by thinking that their sons are
> recognizing their great sacrifices to the nation which are the source
> of the inspirations for our independent existence.
> 
> 
> Good luck.



Now you're weaving history out of your wrong end, Durga puja was popular in Bengal since mediaeval time.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Abir said:


> There is no Dravidian/Aryan in Bengal, the population is based on Astro-Asiatic/Mongolian/Ancient North Indian(ANI)/Ancient South Indian(ASI) substratum.



Nationalism is power-hunger tempered by self-deception. Every nationalist is capable of the most flagrant dishonesty, but he is also &#8212; since he is conscious of serving something bigger than himself &#8212; unshakeably certain of being in the right.

This Aryan trick is inapplicable for us to destroy Bangladeshi Nationalism. Rakhkhosh(Aryan Language) Dravidian are not destroyed. Bangladeshi Nation is not a myth. It is standing to destroying all the tricks of all types of aggressors. It is the proud eighth largest nation of the world. Sorrow those people who lives in a country where different ethnic people live in a cluster. We are confident enough to defend our territory. We are Dravidian. We are Meghnad. But Muslim Meghnad( Dravidian). Saotals are of Austric origin in our Bangladeshi Nation. 

All Aryan,Dravidian,Mongoloid,Austric, Asian, African, Red Indian are the sons of One Adam. This is our belief.

But you believe that Brahmans are made from the head of god, Khatrio and Baishasha are made from middle and Shudra are made from leg of god. That is your belief. I don't belief that.

You are not believer of my belief. For this reason, you are in a separate nation.You are not believer of my belief. For this reason, you are in a separate nation.


----------



## LaBong

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Nationalism is power-hunger tempered by self-deception. Every nationalist is capable of the most flagrant dishonesty, but he is also &#8212; since he is conscious of serving something bigger than himself &#8212; unshakeably certain of being in the right.
> 
> This Aryan trick is inapplicable for us to destroy Bangladeshi Nationalism. Rakhkhosh(Aryan Language) Dravidian are not destroyed. Bangladeshi Nation is not a myth. It is standing to destroying all the tricks of all types of aggressors. It is the proud eighth largest nation of the world. Sorrow those people who lives in a country where different ethnic people live in a cluster. We are confident enough to defend our territory. We are Dravidian. We are Meghnad. But Muslim Meghnad( Dravidian). Saotals are of Austric origin in our Bangladeshi Nation.
> 
> All Aryan,Dravidian,Mongoloid,Austric, Asian, African, Red Indian are the sons of One Adam. This is our belief.
> 
> But you believe that Brahmans are made from the head of god, Khatrio and Baishasha are made from middle and Shudra are made from leg of god. That is your belief. I don't belief that.
> 
> You are not believer of my belief. For this reason, you are in a separate nation.You are not believer of my belief. For this reason, you are in a separate nation.



Not playing any trick, just trying to make sense. 

I believe in evolution, not in fairy tale.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Abir said:


> Not playing any trick, just trying to make sense.
> 
> I believe in evolution, not in fairy tale.




If you belief in evolution of human from monkey I shall say you that you are not still evolved from animal to be a human as you have no trust on the religion. You believe in power which is nature of Aryan Society which is a crime to human civilization.


That is the difference between us brother. I pray for us all as we can be human and defend ourselves. 


I don't believe the false Zionist evolution theory. I believe the fact and truth. I hate them who ignore the truth and don't think that earth life time is very short and there is must existence of the Creator who created us as per of the Almighty Creator's wish.

That is the difference between us brother.


----------



## LaBong

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> If you belief in evolution of human from monkey I shall say you that you are not still evolved from animal to be a human as you have no trust on the religion. You believe in power which is nature of Aryan Society which is a crime to human civilization.
> 
> 
> That is the difference between us brother. I pray for us all as we can be human and defend ourselves.
> 
> 
> I don't believe the false Zionist evolution theory. I believe the fact and truth. I hate them who ignore the truth and don't think that earth life time is very short and there is must existence of the Creator who created us as per of the Almighty Creator's wish.
> 
> That is the difference between us brother.



Probably a monkey would understand evolution better than you, I suggest you to read first before exposing your ignorance to everyone.

There is offcourse differences and I'm not the one craving for similarities.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Abir said:


> Now you're weaving history out of your wrong end, Durga puja was popular in Bengal since mediaeval time.




Dada wikipedia is not written by me. Please, check that out. 1576, 1757 are of course the medieval period. Shatto boro Nirmom onek khetre.


----------



## LaBong

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Dada wikipedia is not written by me. Please, check that out. 1576, 1757 are of course the medieval period. Shatto boro Nirmom onek khetre.



That particular claim has been debunked by Shovabazar Rajbari, anyway even if they invited Clive to Puja that only means they wanted to reap benefit out of English, just as Nawab of Dhaka who had their Nawab title by doing you know what.

Clive was Christian, why would he choose Durga to offer prayer, makes no sense.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Abir said:


> Probably a monkey would understand evolution better than you, I suggest you to read first before exposing your ignorance to everyone.
> 
> There is offcourse differences and I'm not the one craving for similarities.




Dada, Ami shob boje shonei bolsi. Apni apner lekhai ki Austric, Mongoloid, Ancient Indian aishob habijabi kotha tole dhoresen ja Anthropologist ra gaja kheye evolution theory ke base kore banease. Apni bollen je apni evolution bishshash koren ar apni Human, tokhon mone holo amar apner evolution hoi nai, apni banderer neche hanuman roye gechen.

Truth is that:All Aryan,Dravidian,Mongoloid,Austric, Asian, African, Red Indian are the sons of One Adam. This is the Belief of Bangladeshi Nation. 

According to Lalon Shah:

Jat gelo Jat gelo bole

Aki Ajob Karekhana

Shotto Kaje Keo noi Raji 

Shob kiso te Tana na na.


In fact there is no class in human society. It is the strong belief of every Bangladeshi which is absent in Aryan Society and in Punjabi Society.


----------



## LaBong

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Dada, Ami shob boje shonei bolsi. Apni apner lekhai ki Austric, Mongoloid, Ancient Indian aishob habijabi kotha tole dhoresen ja Anthropologist ra gaja kheye evolution theory ke base kore banease. Apni bollen je apni evolution bishshash koren ar apni Human, tokhon mone holo amar apner evolution hoi nai, apni banderer neche hanuman roye gechen.
> 
> Truth is that:All Aryan,Dravidian,Mongoloid,Austric, Asian, African, Red Indian are the sons of One Adam. This is the Belief of Bangladeshi Nation.
> 
> According to Lalon Shah:
> 
> Jat gelo Jat gelo bole
> 
> Aki Ajob Karekhana
> 
> Shotto Kaje Keo noi Raji
> 
> Shob kiso te Tana na na.
> 
> 
> In fact there is no class in human society. It is the strong belief of every Bangladeshi which is absent in Aryan Society and in Punjabi Society.



Bhaiti, tumi na bojho evolution, na bojho Anthropology. Ami to tomaar moto bhaat bokchi na, ami Harvard er Bigyani ra anek gabeshana kore ja peyeche tai bolchi. Ektu porashona koro barong, kaaje debe!


----------



## nForce

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Shabash Bangladesh!
> 
> A Bishsha Obak Takea Roy
> More Pore Jole Charkhar
> Tobo Matha Noabar Noy.
> 
> Bengali is a Dravidian language. Deshi people( original Dravidian) are the main the race of Bengali community. Sanskrit is a foreigner to Bengali. You have no scope to avoid that. Let us come to the word percentage of Bengali language. Bengali language was corrupted by Sanskrit rich collaborators with the help of British to suppress the Dravidian after the bloody war of Plassey. For this reason, those dirty sanskrit words were incorporated into Bengali. But after 1947, the things are being changed. If you see modern Bangladeshi drama, you will be astonished how the local Dravidian words are reintroduced in modern Bangla Language. Now Bangla is being free from the Sanskrit words. It is a property of all Bengali. Every local words are being conserved. The residue of Sanskrit will be put into dustbin. Don't try to give the statistics from the grammar which is written by Aryan Society. Bangladesh is the original home of Dravidian. You can search from the history. The continuation of Dravidian people would remain from Assam to Sinhala, if the Aryan would not come from the eastern Europe to interrupt the continuation. You can search internet to clarify that. People of Bengal migrated to Sinhala since thousands years ago. It is historically proved. You may call us as the progeny of Rabon( who was a Dravidian, attacked by the Aryan). Old Dravidian are the huge nation of this territory. The people of Tamil Nadoo has bounced back( Modern dravidian). Sri Lankans are still separate. In this way, Bangladesh is a separate as great Dravidian Nation. All the Dravidian have taken their religion according to their choice. But as a whole Dravidian nation is same. You could witness similarity among the faces of people of Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Tamil Nadoo. But Bangladesh is the huge Dravidian nation among them. The Aryan are not original sons of this territory. They foreigner and progeny of conspirator. They have come from eastern Europe. We are the original sons of this territory. We want to be religious. Every single people are allowed to express their religious views and practices freely according to their beliefs personally or as part of community. But in the question of nationality all are Bangladeshi. All are ready to invest their last drops of blood to secure its independent existence. Your recognition about our nationality is not necessitated by us at all but it is necessary for your mental and human development. Pan Indianism is a false. You are not able to make it true. Try to maintain the present unity of your so called united nation. Those are not our topics. We are ready to defend any kind of foreign aggression.



lol... just pure lol....

the dialect of speaking Bengali is greatly different for the people of West Bengal and that of Bangladesh.But we have profound similarity of Bengali,with Hindi,Punjabi,Gujrati,Marathi,Asamiya,Odiya etc.I know it for a fact,because while majority of Bangladeshi couldnt,I have spent time with people speaking all these different languages and I can speak a little of some of them as well.there are many many words which sound almost the same and mean the same thing.This is only and only possible,if they have a common origin.

BTW,FYI to the author,Dravidian language means those languages originating from Tamil,i.e Tamil,Telugu,Kannad and Malayalam.Bengali is not a part of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

> Apni bollen je apni evolution bishshash koren ar apni Human, tokhon mone holo amar apner evolution hoi nai, apni banderer neche hanuman roye gechen.



Like I said a monkey would understand evolution better than you, evolution doesn't say humans evolved from monkeys, it says all apes have common ancestor(s) from which they branched like branches of a tree do. Go figure.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Abir said:


> That particular claim has been debunked by Shovabazar Rajbari, anyway even if they invited Clive to Puja that only means they wanted to reap benefit out of English, just as Nawab of Dhaka who had their Nawab title by doing you know what.
> 
> Clive was Christian, why would he choose Durga to offer prayer, makes no sense.




Dada vai jinista reap benefit ar modhdhe thakle to shomoshsha chilo na. 1757 er purbe kono Sharodio Durga Puja chilo na. 1757 sal hotei ta shoro hoy abong proti bosor amader kosto dete ata palon korto English abong Aryan Shamaj. Koto boro koster kotha. Amar Dharona Shadharon Hindura ata janeo na. Kinto Aryan( Brahman) Shamaj ata jane.

Dhakar Nabob jodi arokom kiso utshab Muslim Shamaje anar chesta korto tobe ami shoho amar desher lok Nabober chapar dat thaprai a khole felto.

Kinto apner Shamaje ata hoi nai. Sorry Dada, Apni to abar Noakhaila origin, Kolikatar Shaheb Bazarer shathe apner purba purusher jogajog nai. Onner Dhormio utshabe amar kono agroho nai. Kinto amader porajoy nea tamsha keno. Tobe ami publicly aei shotto toththo prochar korbo na. Karon shojog shandhani goshthi ata kaje lagate pare osthirotha barate.

We are well known to Aryan Society. 


Good luck Brother. Understand the truth. Durga Puja is only celebrated in Brihot Bangladesh Region. It was intiated to mark the defeat of Mahishashore( Patriotic Soldier Shiraz) by the Clive to restore Heaven to give pain to the Muslim Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation.


----------



## Loyus

nForce said:


> lol... just pure lol....
> 
> the dialect of speaking Bengali is greatly different for the people of West Bengal and that of Bangladesh.But we have profound similarity of Bengali,with Hindi,Punjabi,Gujrati,Marathi,Asamiya,Odiya etc.I know it for a fact,because while majority of Bangladeshi couldnt,I have spent time with people speaking all these different languages and I can speak a little of some of them as well.there are many many words which sound almost the same and mean the same thing.This is only and only possible,if they have a common origin.
> 
> BTW,FYI to the author,Dravidian language means those languages originating from Tamil,i.e Tamil,Telugu,Kannad and Malayalam.Bengali is not a part of that.



Dear Abir, nForce

Please don't interrupt Sheikh

I am enjoying it


----------



## Maira La

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Dada, apne thik kothai koisoin. Aryan ar Dravidian doida linguistic group, aida thik. Kinto linguistic group jati thekai hoise. Jati na thakle language ahe na. Kothai kinto dhora khailain. Apne koitasen Bangla Indo Aryan group e obosthito. Dada, apne to aeida koibani, karon apne to Aryan jatir lok. Ar nega to 47 ar por Dravidian alaka chaira Aryan alakai gesoin ga. Apnego amra chini. Amra Bangladeshira ahon apnego Aryan front bebohar kartasi bangla lekhbar nega, tar nega aeida vabainna je Bangla Aryan go Bap Dadar poitrik shompotti. Aeida Dravidiango. Kinto Bangladeshi Dravidianra Muslim, Kiso Aryan Bondhora amader shathe ase jara vala khaoner love bap dadar veta chare nai. Apnego Khamkhealir nega amra kolikata, Morshidabad shoho mela alaka haraisi, last Pujabi go kase Mair khaisi. Moidhdhe theka chalao gelo , Malao gelo. Kolikata pailo Bharat, Lahore Pailo Pakistan. Amra Pailam Fokka ar keel, gota. Dada apnego amra hare hare chini, Punjabi sho oor dero chini. Amra Bangladeshi. Amra ai tollate ak matro bishshodhdho jati. Dada amar moto apne ai kotha kobar parben? Jani parben na. Karon apner boke bol nai. Karon apner shomaj bohot agei maroari go golam hoise. We must survive.Aryanra kinto modhdho Asia theka aise. Apne net e search den. We are Dravidian Bangladesh, A true Race, One of the biggest ethnic group of the world.
> 
> Dada, apnego Vashai amra rakhkhosh jati. Kinto apnera amago dhongsho korte paren nai. Ami ato khon Latin script a Bangla lekhlam tai ki Latin hoi a gesi. Tai Bangla is not the Indo Aryan Language. It is completely Dravidian. Dorkar hoi noton script banabo. Aeibar mone hoi shob bojbar parsen. Jodi na bojen toi opekha koron. Ami aro kiso lekha chapamo.



Which dialect is this?

And btw, let's leave the "race debate" to biologists. For all you know, you could even have Sino-Tibetan genes!


----------



## LaBong

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Dada vai jinista reap benefit ar modhdhe thakle to shomoshsha chilo na. 1757 er purbe kono Sharodio Durga Puja chilo na. 1757 sal hotei ta shoro hoy abong proti bosor amader kosto dete ata palon korto English abong Aryan Shamaj. Koto boro koster kotha. Amar Dharona Shadharon Hindura ata janeo na. Kinto Aryan( Brahman) Shamaj ata jane.
> 
> Dhakar Nabob jodi arokom kiso utshab Muslim Shamaje anar chesta korto tobe ami shoho amar desher lok Nabober chapar dat thaprai a khole felto.
> 
> Kinto apner Shamaje ata hoi nai. Sorry Dada, Apni to abar Noakhaila origin, Kolikatar Shaheb Bazarer shathe apner purba purusher jogajog nai. Onner Dhormio utshabe amar kono agroho nai. Kinto amader porajoy nea tamsha keno. Tobe ami publicly aei shotto toththo prochar korbo na. Karon shojog shandhani goshthi ata kaje lagate pare osthirotha barate.
> 
> We are well known to Aryan Society.
> 
> 
> Good luck Brother. Understand the truth. Durga Puja is only celebrated in Brihot Bangladesh Region. It was intiated to mark the defeat of Mahishashore( Patriotic Soldier Shiraz) by the Clive to restore Heaven to give pain to the Muslim Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation.



I was born and brought up in Kolkata. 

Get rid of your conspiracy theories, hindus and muslims fought side by side under siraj.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Loyus

Dear Sheikh,

Don't listen to them.. They are evil people..

please carry on...
The TV programmes are so boring


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Abir said:


> Like I said a monkey would understand evolution better than you, evolution doesn't say humans evolved from monkeys, it says all apes have common ancestor(s) from which they branched like branches of a tree do. Go figure.




Common ancestor ar kotha bolle amar to kono birodhita nai.


----------



## Maira La

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> *I don't believe the false Zionist evolution theory.* I believe the fact and truth. I hate them who ignore the truth and don't think that earth life time is very short and there is must existence of the Creator who created us as per of the Almighty Creator's wish.



Are you for real?!


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

nForce said:


> lol... just pure lol....
> 
> the dialect of speaking Bengali is greatly different for the people of West Bengal and that of Bangladesh.But we have profound similarity of Bengali,with Hindi,Punjabi,Gujrati,Marathi,Asamiya,Odiya etc.I know it for a fact,because while majority of Bangladeshi couldnt,I have spent time with people speaking all these different languages and I can speak a little of some of them as well.there are many many words which sound almost the same and mean the same thing.This is only and only possible,if they have a common origin.
> 
> BTW,FYI to the author,Dravidian language means those languages originating from Tamil,i.e Tamil,Telugu,Kannad and Malayalam.Bengali is not a part of that.




Dada amake BTW bollen, ata shabirodhita hoye gelo na. Apni to bishshash koren amder common ancestry. Tahole to apneo BTW.

By the way you are part of the Aryan Society. I can conclude that:


In fact Bengali Nation is a Dravidian nation. Bengali Dravidian Muslims are representing the present Bangladesh. Aryans are outsiders to Bengali, Bangladesh and Dravidian Nation and this region.Aryans are enemies of Dravidian, Killer of Dravidians. Enemies of Dravidian. Bangla is the property of Dravidian. Bangladesh as a Dravidian Nation will guard the Bangla language as property of Dravidian. Aryan must be absorbed into Hindi and those are enemies of the Bangla language, Bangladeshi Nation, Dravidian Nations and overall humanity. This is historically true. Aryans are outsiders to Bangla language, Bangladeshi Nation, Dravidian Nations and evil forces. Malayalam and Vangalaam were in the continuous blood chain, but detached due to the conspiracy of Aryan ( coming from central Asia). We are Dravidians. We have sympathy for each other. Vangalam is present Bangladesh. It is completely a Dravidian Nation. We should discard all the Aryan culture to secure the peace. I am proud to be a Dravidian, Bangladeshi.


----------



## Maira La

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> *Dada amake BTW bollen, ata shabirodhita hoye gelo na. Apni to bishshash koren amder common ancestry. Tahole to apneo BTW.*
> 
> By the way you are part of the Aryan Society. I can conclude that:
> 
> 
> In fact Bengali Nation is a Dravidian nation. Bengali Dravidian Muslims are representing the present Bangladesh. Aryans are outsiders to Bengali, Bangladesh and Dravidian Nation and this region.Aryans are enemies of Dravidian, Killer of Dravidians. Enemies of Dravidian. Bangla is the property of Dravidian. Bangladesh as a Dravidian Nation will guard the Bangla language as property of Dravidian. Aryan must be absorbed into Hindi and those are enemies of the Bangla language, Bangladeshi Nation, Dravidian Nations and overall humanity. This is historically true. Aryans are outsiders to Bangla language, Bangladeshi Nation, Dravidian Nations and evil forces. Malayalam and Vangalaam were in the continuous blood chain, but detached due to the conspiracy of Aryan ( coming from central Asia). We are Dravidians. We have sympathy for each other. Vangalam is present Bangladesh. It is completely a Dravidian Nation. We should discard all the Aryan culture to secure the peace. I am proud to be a Dravidian, Bangladeshi.



The guy with the weird dialect is .


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Abir said:


> I was born and brought up in Kolkata.
> 
> Get rid of your conspiracy theories, hindus and muslims fought side by side under siraj.



But maximum soldiers were like pillars who celebrates our defeat with Clive. It is the tragic reason for the destruction of Greater Bangladesh. For this reason, you are in separate nation. Your grandfather left Noakhali.

Shiraz is flowing through our veins and is saying don't believe the Aryan Society. Take protection before they attack and search the history from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Durga_P...27Sharadiya.27. Could you hear that from your blood. I don't think so.


----------



## LaBong

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> But maximum soldiers were like pillars who celebrates our defeat with Clive. It is the tragic reason for the destruction of Greater Bangladesh. For this reason, you are in separate nation. Your grandfather left Noakhali.
> 
> Shiraz is flowing through our veins and is saying don't believe the Aryan Society. Take protection before they attack and search the history from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Durga_P...27Sharadiya.27. Could you hear that from your blood. I don't think so.



I'm happy with where I am, you should be content with what you have; and stop believing whatever wikipedia says.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> I don't believe the false Zionist evolution theory. I believe the fact and truth. I hate them who ignore the truth and don't think that earth life time is very short and there is must existence of the Creator who created us as per of the Almighty Creator's wish.



Khati kotha bolechen dada!...Couldnt agree more with you! 


Cheers!!!


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Apocalypse said:


> Which dialect is this?
> 
> And btw, let's leave the "race debate" to biologists. For all you know, you could even have Sino-Tibetan genes!




My Dear Canada Immigrant BTW, You are using:Bengali words of wisdom for the ignorant: "Khali kolshi baje beshi!"

You are using this words too much. Could you remember that you have commented on Gonjo's Thread: To All Bangladeshi: Save your Nation as it is your own national duty. Gonjo has collected that from Economist comments section Which was written by Sheikh Shakib Ahmed.I am that Shakib. At that time I was not member of this forum. You have said : 

I-C-E-L-A-N-D.!
Bengali words of wisdom for the ignorant: "Khali kolshi baje beshi!"



I have become member of this forum only just to answer your comments. I think you have no capability to create only just to destroy. You are using the "Khali kolshi baje beshi!"

I think you are commissioned very quickly and you had very little scope to improve about Bangladeshi Literature. I refer ICELANDS as the Himalayan Subterranean region which is cover by ice for few months of the year. You may have little amount of brain but you have no right to make comment relentlessly.

We know the conspiracy of Aryan Society. But there was another group. Of course the Mir Jafar group. Iskandar Mirza is still active to destroy democracy. I want to identify the real killers of Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, Ziaur Rahman. Background supporter of Ershad and Moyeen U Ahmed. Those bastard progeny is being migrated to foreign nation and doing the work of Mir Jafari. This is the common senario of India, Pakistan and Bangladesh. Those person who has given the passport of Bangladesh has no right to say about Bangladesh as his own country. 

You are a Khali Kolshi tar jonno aei dialogue beshi use koro.


I wrote:To All Bangladeshi: Save your Nation as it is your own national duty.


in 16th December 2009, when the country has suffered the harsh army backed rule of two year as part of my emotion and I used that in Economist to Boost up Bangladeshis two years later. I know you very well.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Abir said:


> I'm happy with where I am, you should be content with what you have; and stop believing whatever wikipedia says.



OK, Brother Bangladesh is Mine. India is Your.


----------



## Maira La

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> *My Dear Canada Immigrant BTW*, You are using:Bengali words of wisdom for the ignorant: "Khali kolshi baje beshi!"
> 
> You are using this words too much. Could you remember that you have commented on Gonjo's Thread: To All Bangladeshi: Save your Nation as it is your own national duty. Gonjo has collected that from Economist comments section Which was written by Sheikh Shakib Ahmed.I am that Shakib. At that time I was not member of this forum. You have said :
> 
> I-C-E-L-A-N-D.!
> Bengali words of wisdom for the ignorant: "Khali kolshi baje beshi!"
> 
> 
> 
> I have become member of this forum only just to answer your comments. I think *you have no capability to create only just to destroy.* You are using the "Khali kolshi baje beshi!"
> 
> *I think you are commissioned very quickly* and you had very little scope to improve about Bangladeshi Literature. *I refer ICELANDS as the Himalayan Subterranean region which is cover by ice for few months of the year.* *You may have little amount of brain but you have no right to make comment relentlessly.*
> 
> We know the *conspiracy of Aryan Society.* But there was another group. Of course the Mir Jafar group. *Iskandar Mirza is still active to destroy democracy.* I want to identify the real killers of Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, Ziaur Rahman. Background supporter of Ershad and Moyeen U Ahmed. *Those bastard progeny is being migrated to foreign nation and doing the work of Mir Jafari.* This is the common senario of India, Pakistan and Bangladesh. *Those person who has given the passport of Bangladesh has no right to say about Bangladesh as his own country. *
> 
> *You are a Khali Kolshi tar jonno aei dialogue beshi use koro.
> *
> 
> I wrote:To All Bangladeshi: Save your Nation as it is your own national duty.
> 
> 
> in 16th December 2009, when the country has suffered the harsh army backed rule of two year as part of my emotion and *I used that in Economist to Boost up Bangladeshis two years later. I know you very well.*



Entertaining.


----------



## TopCat

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> But maximum soldiers were like pillars who celebrates our defeat with Clive. It is the tragic reason for the destruction of Greater Bangladesh. For this reason, you are in separate nation. Your grandfather left Noakhali.
> 
> *Shiraz is flowing through our veins and is saying don't believe the Aryan Society.* Take protection before they attack and search the history from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Durga_P...27Sharadiya.27. Could you hear that from your blood. I don't think so.


 
Shiraz was an pure Aryan, dont he??? Jusd a second thought...


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Abir said:


> Bhaiti, tumi na bojho evolution, na bojho Anthropology. Ami to tomaar moto bhaat bokchi na, ami Harvard er Bigyani ra anek gabeshana kore ja peyeche tai bolchi. Ektu porashona koro barong, kaaje debe!




Shabash, Bangla Beboharer jonno dhonnobad. Bagher Bachcha ! Shabash!!!!! Shob shomoi Shob Jaigai Bangla! !!! Maro Ari Thekao!!!!!! Bangla is the fourth largest language in the world. Gorje otho Bagher moto. Shabash!!!


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

iajdani said:


> Shiraz was an pure Aryan, dont he??? Jusd a second thought...




Shiraz was not an Aryan. Mir Jafar was Persian( Muslim Aryan). Shiraz is from Bangladeshi origin. We are the modern Shiraz.


----------



## TopCat

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Shiraz was not an Aryan. Mir Jafar was Persian( Muslim Aryan). Shiraz is from Bangladeshi origin. We are the modern Shiraz.



I thought Shiraz was the grandson of Alibordy who was an Arab/Turk not sure...


----------



## kobiraaz

*A Bangladeshi village (1860)*







---------- Post added at 01:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 AM ----------

*Padma river (1860)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Md Akmal

Faarhan said:


> Some how that place is called chou-muhuni now and 10 minutes from my home!



@ So, Faarhan and abir are now "deshi". Be aware of them. One is good in collecting historical pictures and another is very keen in argument. It can only be compared with the tactic of Sk Hasina.


----------



## kobiraaz

*Tongi bridge (1860)*






---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 AM ----------

*Tongi bridge (1860)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Shiraz was not an Aryan. Mir Jafar was Persian( Muslim Aryan). Shiraz is from Bangladeshi origin. We are the modern Shiraz.



Siraj was Persian descent and Mir Jafar was Iraqi. Get your history straight. However we do have Persian and other Islamic blood flowing in our vein. This is why Bangladeshis are mix looking from light skin to black skin.


----------



## Al-zakir

Portrait of Alivardi Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

@ Who is this Dravidian Sheikh Shakib Ahmed ? ????? Polluting the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Gorai river , Kustia (1860)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Md Akmal said:


> @ Who is this Dravidian Sheikh Shakib Ahmed ? ????? Polluting the thread.



Very funny Akmal bhai. He was using the word 'Dada" to Iajdani instead of Bhai.


----------



## Md Akmal

Al-zakir said:


> Very funny Akmal bhai. He was using the word 'Dada" to Iajdani instead of Bhai.



@ All his posts are self contradictory. How come Seraj is a Bangladeshi origin ?


----------



## kobiraaz

*an unidentified location in the Dhaka district

(1870)
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Dholai khal (1870)*







---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------

*A temple on the banks of the Buriganga River (1870)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Lalbagh Fort, south entrance, north view (1870)





now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Any picture from Narayanganj?


----------



## kobiraaz

*Bara Katra,Dhaka (1870)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Skull and Bones said:


> Any picture from Narayanganj?




*A Pineapple Seller at Narayanganj.
Buying slices of fresh pineapple at the market in Narayanganj. (1962)

Photography by Roger Wood during August 1962
*





*A Bengali man poles a sampan near Naranyanganj. (1962)

Photography by Roger Wood during August 1962
*





*Bengali fishermen pole their sampans on a river near the Deiura Road in Bangladesh, which runs from Dacca to Narayangan.. August (1962).

Photography by Roger Wood during August 1962*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Narayanganj*

*from Francis Bradley-Birt's book (1906) *






---------- Post added at 02:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 AM ----------

*Cargo boat laden with jute leaving Sonargaon, Narayanganj *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Landing Jute at Narayanganj*






---------- Post added at 02:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 AM ----------

*Narayanganj*






---------- Post added at 02:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 AM ----------

*One of the sacred ghats on the Brahmaputra during Langalbandh Mela, Narayanganj*






*Langalbandh:

On way to Mograpara from Dhaka along Dhaka-Chittagong highway, a few kilometers off Sitalakkha bridge, a street offshoots on the right that leads to a place Langalbandh (about 27 km east from Dhaka) noted as holy place to the Hindu community. On the last day of Chaittra (last month of bangla calendar - mid April) Hindu devotees gather there in large number to take holy dip in the river which is a branch of Brahmaputra. The annual bathing festival observed with attractive mela every year. Devotees dip in the river to ceremonially clean themselves of all sins. *

---------- Post added at 02:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 AM ----------

*Washing away sins in the Brahmaputra during the Langalbandh Mela*






---------- Post added at 02:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 AM ----------

*Hindu pilgrims bathing in the sacred river during Langalbandh Mela*






---------- Post added at 02:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 AM ----------

*Meghna river near Sonargaon*






---------- Post added at 03:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 AM ----------

*Now Naraynganj*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

babri masjid was built after demolishing indian temples....we do not need to start war over temples and mosques....we are humans first....religion is just a medium created by us innocent humans...

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------




Apocalypse said:


> Don't waste your time here if you love advocating for the minorities. Go rebuild Babri Mosque.



babri masjid was built after demolishing indian temples....we do not need to start war over temples and mosques....we are humans first....religion is just a medium created by us innocent humans...


----------



## Maira La

skyisthelimit said:


> babri masjid was built after demolishing indian temples....we do not need to start war over temples and mosques....we are humans first....religion is just a medium created by us innocent humans...



I don't want to get into the "what came first" argument again. You have taken my post out of context.


----------



## LaBong

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Shabash, Bangla Beboharer jonno dhonnobad. Bagher Bachcha ! Shabash!!!!! Shob shomoi Shob Jaigai Bangla! !!! Maro Ari Thekao!!!!!! Bangla is the fourth largest language in the world. Gorje otho Bagher moto. Shabash!!!


 
Person 1 : Bangali gorje otho!! 

Person 2 : Aste gojraben dada, bangali ghumochhe! :p


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Al-zakir said:


> Very funny Akmal bhai. He was using the word 'Dada" to Iajdani instead of Bhai.



At first I have thought that It was of Abir. I have said that in the later.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Md Akmal said:


> @ All his posts are self contradictory. How come Seraj is a Bangladeshi origin ?



Everybody is from One origin i.e. Adam. Shiraz's mother and father were born in Brihot Bangladesh. His previous many generations were from Brihot Bangladesh. In this sense He is must from the Bangladeshi origin. So, there is no confusion. Many people try to prove that Shiraz is a outsider to Bangladesh. By proving that they want to justify of their betray with Shiraz. Shiraz is definitely born in Bangladesh and reared in this territory. He is a great patriotic soldier and he is our brother. There is no confusion. Mir Jafar was born in Persia.Hey, all living beings of this territory be united with your own beliefs, work with unity . Don&#8217;t betray each other because it is your own territory whatever your religion and color. You are product of this soil whatever what is source of your precursor sperm and ovum. Don&#8217;t betray the own soil. You should make it free from evils for you. Don&#8217;t invite enemy. You should know the enemy and fight against them with the help of all living organisms of your territory. You should love them all because all of them are created from same lands and same preparations. Never kill anyone of your territory or never help other to kill your territory members. Beliefs may be different but origin is same soil. Love your origin and keep it up as it is own your origin. Don&#8217;t love other country or other aggressor as those are enemies and keep free the territory from enemies. Build your nation as your own home and love all members as your own. You are the container of bloods of Shashangko, Titumir,Vashani, Mujib and Zia. Those persons should be born in every house.


----------



## kobiraaz

*&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496;&#2480; &#2537;&#2539;&#2468;&#2478; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496;*

*Moulana Abdul Hamid Khan Vashani*






---------- Post added at 11:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Faarhan said:


> *&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496;&#2480; &#2537;&#2539;&#2468;&#2478; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496;*
> 
> *Moulana Abdul Hamid Khan Vashani*




That man was the original founder of the Awami Muslim League. He doesn't get enough credit he deserves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Shabash Bangladesh!
> 
> A Bishsha Obak Takea Roy
> More Pore Jole Charkhar
> Tobo Matha Noabar Noy.
> 
> *Bengali is a Dravidian language.* Deshi people( original Dravidian) are the main the race of Bengali community. Sanskrit is a foreigner to Bengali. You have no scope to avoid that. Let us come to the word percentage of Bengali language. Bengali language was corrupted by Sanskrit rich collaborators with the help of British to suppress the Dravidian after the bloody war of Plassey. For this reason, those dirty sanskrit words were incorporated into Bengali. But after 1947, the things are being changed. If you see modern Bangladeshi drama, you will be astonished how the local Dravidian words are reintroduced in modern Bangla Language. Now Bangla is being free from the Sanskrit words. It is a property of all Bengali. Every local words are being conserved. The residue of Sanskrit will be put into dustbin. Don't try to give the statistics from the grammar which is written by Aryan Society. Bangladesh is the original home of Dravidian. You can search from the history. The continuation of Dravidian people would remain from Assam to Sinhala, if the Aryan would not come from the eastern Europe to interrupt the continuation. You can search internet to clarify that. People of Bengal migrated to Sinhala since thousands years ago. It is historically proved. You may call us as the progeny of Rabon( who was a Dravidian, attacked by the Aryan). Old Dravidian are the huge nation of this territory. The people of Tamil Nadoo has bounced back( Modern dravidian). Sri Lankans are still separate. In this way, Bangladesh is a separate as great Dravidian Nation. All the Dravidian have taken their religion according to their choice. But as a whole Dravidian nation is same. You could witness similarity among the faces of people of Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Tamil Nadoo. But Bangladesh is the huge Dravidian nation among them. The Aryan are not original sons of this territory. They foreigner and progeny of conspirator. They have come from eastern Europe. We are the original sons of this territory. We want to be religious. Every single people are allowed to express their religious views and practices freely according to their beliefs personally or as part of community. But in the question of nationality all are Bangladeshi. All are ready to invest their last drops of blood to secure its independent existence. Your recognition about our nationality is not necessitated by us at all but it is necessary for your mental and human development. Pan Indianism is a false. You are not able to make it true. Try to maintain the present unity of your so called united nation. Those are not our topics. We are ready to defend any kind of foreign aggression.



LMAO...

I really stopped reading after the bold part. I really did.


----------



## mil-avia

*Map : Indo-aryan languages in red and Dravidian and other languages in gray. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Chart : Classification of Meithei (Manipuri), Gardo (Garo), Koch, Arakanese (Rakhaine) and one or two few other Sino-Tibetan languages spoken by some distinct communities in Bangladesh.


Related posts.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

Faarhan said:


> *Tongi bridge (1860)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 AM ----------




@ I read in a book, "The Muslims of Bengal " written by Mohar Ali, there he describes that during the ancient time there was one stone bridge on river Bramaputtra towards Assam. With that assumption Bakhtiyar Uddin Khilji started his expedition on Assam but could not sustain and were driven back to the Bramaputtra river. Infact while crossing the mighty river many of his soldiers and horses were drowned. Bakhtiyar did not find the stone bridge on the river.


----------



## mil-avia

*Map : Ancient and Mediaeval impacts on the Subcontinent.*


----------



## Maira La

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> *Everybody is from One origin i.e. Adam*. Shiraz's mother and father were born in Brihot Bangladesh. *His previous many generations were from Brihot Bangladesh*. In this sense He is must from the Bangladeshi origin. So, there is no confusion. Many people try to prove that Shiraz is a outsider to Bangladesh. By proving that they want to justify of their betray with Shiraz. Shiraz is definitely born in Bangladesh and reared in this territory. He is a great patriotic soldier and he is our brother. There is no confusion. Mir Jafar was born in Persia.Hey, all living beings of this territory be united with your own beliefs, work with unity . Dont betray each other because it is your own territory whatever your religion and color. You are product of this soil whatever what is source of your precursor sperm and ovum. Dont betray the own soil. You should make it free from evils for you. Dont invite enemy. You should know the enemy and fight against them with the help of all living organisms of your territory. You should love them all because all of them are created from same lands and same preparations. Never kill anyone of your territory or never help other to kill your territory members. Beliefs may be different but origin is same soil. *Love your origin and keep it up as it is own your origin*. *Dont love other country or other aggressor as those are enemies and keep free the territory from enemies*. Build your nation as your own home and love all members as your own. You are the container of bloods of Shashangko, Titumir,Vashani, Mujib and Zia. Those persons should be born in every house.



Oh, Tangail! That explains your weird "aida oida" dialect. lol 

Okay dude, listen. Let's say everyone in BD agrees we are Dravidians. So what's next? Dig a trench all around BD, fill it up with water and make sure Aryans don't get in so we can keep our race pure??? I really don't understand what you're asking for!


----------



## mil-avia

*Map showing Dravidian languages :* 



*Other maps : one, two, three (incl. a Dravidian language in Nepal) and four.*


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Apocalypse said:


> Oh, Tangail! That explains your weird "aida oida" dialect. lol
> 
> Okay dude, listen. Let's say everyone in BD agrees we are Dravidians. So what's next? Dig a trench all around BD, fill it up with water and make sure Aryans don't get in so we can keep our race pure??? I really don't understand what you're asking for!




You are proving your nature by playing your empty vessel. You are successful. Remember that your Much Sounds angered me which has brought me to this forum. People understand all Major , Minor. Don't attack me personally by mentioning my locality. Bangladesh is itself a locality. We want to say that, Bangladeshi Nation is a distinct nation like other nations of the world. It is true. We are not a myth. We must survive by proving our merits, giving better service to the world, preventing all the tricks of aggressors and Pseudo aggressors. We well know about the Aryan Society, Mir Jafars and Local collaborators who left the interest of the nation for only own benefits. Struggle for respectful, honored survival with true peace is my concern , nothing else.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

mil-avia said:


> *Map showing Dravidian languages :*
> 
> 
> 
> *Other maps : one, two, three and four.*




It requires one attachment. Bengali is a Dravidian Language. It was invaded by Aryan(Sanskrit) during Sena Regime. Now it is totally free from the attack of Sanskrit. Sanskrit is not part of Bengali. It is true. We must remove all the Sanskrit words from Bangla by introducing the numerous local words. Modern Bangla drama is exactly doing that. Dravidian style is being restored in Bengali. It is certain.


----------



## kobiraaz

*President Zia*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Faarhan said:


> *&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496;&#2480; &#2537;&#2539;&#2468;&#2478; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496;*
> 
> *Moulana Abdul Hamid Khan Vashani*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 AM ----------






Thanks for posting the image of Moulana Abdul Hamid Khan Vashani. One objection, you have said Him as Dreamer of Bangladesh.
The Bangladeshi Nation is not dream of a single person. It is the dream of millions and of true existence since the ancient time. Ancient Gangaridi is the present Bangladesh. Moulana Abdul Hamid Khan Vashani is of course a great son of Bangladesh territory. This type of Man is got as the grace of almighty. He is our brother and co-dreamer of successful, peaceful and honored Bangladesh. He is the strong follower of Bangladeshi nation. We feel the sounds of him in our bloods. Thus we get our identity. We must try to be next Vashani in the next time. His struggle is the inspirations of upcoming millions of generation.


In the middle of the picture, Maolana Abdul Hamid Khan Vashani is cooking as his wife is sick.Any present and past leader of this territory is not equal to the dust of the leg of the great son of this land Maolana Abdul Hamid Khan Vashani. This image shows his simplicity. This was his kitchen. He is cooking as his wife is ill. His wife was daughter of a zaminder. But Vashani family had taken very simple life by giving all properties to trusty. This type of leaders are almost impossible in our country. We must try to be next Vashani.He is a perfect man.He was a great man.We can feel proud for him.

The Great Son of the territory Maolana Abdul Hamid Khan Vashani, Founder of Awami Muslim League,National Awami Party, Source of Bangladeshi Nationalism. He left the Awami League for a reason, which is the great weapon to unmask the face of some re-known politicians. Pakistan is still facing serious difficulties due to that reason.Maolana Abdul Hamid Khan Vashani is the word of the Bangladeshi Nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*President Zia*


----------



## Md Akmal

@ Koi hai ?????? Remove this *Dravidian *from this forum for ever.

@ Abir bhai, can you help me to take this Dravidian origin to your country's mental hospital ?

@ Al-Zaker bhai, "Thuri madat kigiana, do din se may soya nahi, suraf dravidian aur dravidian aur khali kolshi baje beshi ".

@ East-Watch, book a room for this full mad dravidian in Tokyo mental hospital.

" Ye cheese bari mast mast hai ".


----------



## kobiraaz

*President Zia*






---------- Post added at 01:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------

*1977 Before a match between Bangladesh eleven Vs MCC eleven*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Md Akmal

Faarhan said:


> *President Zia*



@ In those days, I used to hear his public address in our locality, " Apnara shokal theke dur durantu elaka theke ekhane echechan ajonno, ami amar ontu eshtal theke onek dhanno bad gapon korchi, amra Bangladeshe, Bangladeshi jatiatabad ishtapon korte chai, inshallah".


----------



## kobiraaz

*Bangladesh Airforce Parade*







---------- Post added at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------

*Zia in China with Begum Zia*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

Faarhan said:


> *President Zia*



@ Hi Faarhan, you are trying to potrait President Zia lastly ????? Be aware of Sk Hasina ? " Tumake pele kacha kheye jabe ".


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------

*Begum Zia, Zia-ur Rahman, Indira Gandhi*






---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------


----------



## Md Akmal

@ " Bachcha log talia bajo, hurrey, babarey !!!! apnara janen, khujli, pachra dhora jai na, chuwa jai ----kintu onubhob kora jai, shotti kina ? Shotti --tti--

Ek din Amber bap ar amber ma ghumia chilo, hotat ! Amber baba rat dupure chulkaite chulkaite chetkar deye uthlo, Amber ma, Amber ma, dhursee !! dhursee! Amber ma bole ki dhurso ???? Dhursee ! dhursee ! Pore Amber ma lungi khule dhekhe je Amber bap ko ekta bal chara kichui dhurte pare nai. Tai bhai sob, jeta bolchilap, khujli, pachra dhora jaina kintu onobhob kora jai.
Thik tamni bortomane AL sarkar ko ek jon Rajakar dhoree chitkar korche dhursee, dhursee!!!!!!! Ashuley kichui dhurte pare nai ??????


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Md Akmal said:


> @ Koi hai ?????? Remove this *Dravidian *from this forum for ever.
> 
> @ Abir bhai, can you help me to take this Dravidian origin to your country's mental hospital ?
> 
> @ Al-Zaker bhai, "Thuri madat kigiana, do din se may soya nahi, suraf dravidian aur dravidian aur khali kolshi baje beshi ".
> 
> @ East-Watch, book a room for this full mad dravidian in Tokyo mental hospital.
> 
> " Ye cheese bari mast mast hai ".





Hindi bath is being splitting from your mouth. You should change your flag at first. Mir Jafar, Iskander Mirzas are idetified. Aryans are are better than *Those*.


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## TopCat

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> It requires one attachment. Bengali is a Dravidian Language. It was invaded by Aryan(Sanskrit) during Sena Regime. Now it is totally free from the attack of Sanskrit. Sanskrit is not part of Bengali. It is true. We must remove all the Sanskrit words from Bangla by introducing the numerous local words. Modern Bangla drama is exactly doing that. Dravidian style is being restored in Bengali. It is certain.


 
Dude, Benali is the direct descendant of Sanskrit. Sanskrit extinct 2000 years ago. 
Sanskrit - > Pakrit -> Meghada Pakrit -> Charjyapada Benali -> Modern Benali. 
Its a constant evolution of language. Benali has very little to do with Dravidian language. 

If you go by the % of Sanskrit volubulary in major languages in sub continent are as follows.

Hindi/Urdu -> 25% Sanskrit.
South Indian -> 25% Sanskrit.
Bengali -> 50% Sanskrit.


So in every sentence Mr. Sheikh you speak, you basically speak 50% Sanskrit which we call them Totsomo word.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Zabanya said:


> LMAO...
> 
> I really stopped reading after the bold part. I really did.




Thanks for supporting the truth.


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

iajdani said:


> Dude, Benali is the direct descendant of Sanskrit. Sanskrit extinct 2000 years ago.
> Sanskrit - > Pakrit -> Meghada Pakrit -> Charjyapada Benali -> Modern Benali.
> Its a constant evolution of language. Benali has very little to do with Dravidian language.
> 
> If you go by the % of Sanskrit volubulary in major languages in sub continent are as follows.
> 
> Hindi/Urdu -> 25% Sanskrit.
> South Indian -> 25% Sanskrit.
> Bengali -> 50% Sanskrit.
> 
> 
> So in every sentence Mr. Sheikh you speak, you basically speak 50% Sanskrit which we call them Totsomo word.


 Bengali is a Dravidian language. Deshi people( original Dravidian) are the main the race of Bengali community. Sanskrit is a foreigner to Bengali. You have no scope to avoid that. Let us come to the word percentage of Bengali language. Bengali language was corrupted by Sanskrit rich collaborators with the help of British to suppress the Dravidian after the bloody war of Plassey. For this reason, those dirty sanskrit words were incorporated into Bengali. But after 1947, the things are being changed. If you see modern Bangladeshi drama, you will be astonished how the local Dravidian words are reintroduced in modern Bangla Language. Now Bangla is being free from the Sanskrit words. It is a property of all Bengali. Every local words are being conserved. The residue of Sanskrit will be put into dustbin. Don't try to give the statistics from the grammar which is written by Aryan Society. Bangladesh is the original home of Dravidian. You can search from the history. The continuation of Dravidian people would remain from Assam to Sinhala, if the Aryan would not come from the eastern Europe to interrupt the continuation. You can search internet to clarify that. People of Bengal migrated to Sinhala since thousands years ago. It is historically proved.


----------



## kobiraaz

*People attending Zia's Funeral, one of largest in history of Mankind *


----------



## Md Akmal

Faarhan said:


> *&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496;&#2480; &#2537;&#2539;&#2468;&#2478; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496;*
> 
> *Moulana Abdul Hamid Khan Vashani*
> 
> [/COLOR]



@ This picture is only show off by the AL and India that Bashani also had support for this war. The fact is Bhashani fled to Assam through river Bramaputtra. There he mate his old Muslim Leaque collique. He also mate the Chief Minister of Assam and requested him to tranferred him secretly to China through Tibet. But instead of helping him they informed to Delhi. Soon RAW elements came and picked him and send to Delhi. The other leaders like Moshier Rahman(Jadu Mia), Kazi Jaffer Ahmed tried to meet him but failed and again fall back to East Pakistan. In the true sense throughout the liberation this Bhashani was closed arrest in India and never allowed to give his comment on Liberation war. He was utilize by India and AL as show piece.

*&#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2535; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;*

&#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2536;&#2537; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2543;&#2535; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2472;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2455;&#2499;&#2489;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2404; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2488;&#2497; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; 
&#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2477;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2455;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2404; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2448;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

*&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2458;&#2495;&#2464;&#2495;*
&#2478;&#2460;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478; &#2460;&#2472;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2448;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2468; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2438;&#2472;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2460;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478; &#2460;&#2472;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472;&#8212;&#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2468; &#2460;&#2451;&#2489;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2472;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480;&#2497;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2496; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2527; &#2460;&#2472;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2460;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478; &#2460;&#2472;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2496; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2488;&#2497;&#2480; &#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2496; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2451; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2471;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2451; &#2438;&#2460; &#2448;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;-&#2438;&#2471;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2482;&#2524;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2540; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537; &#2451; &#2535;&#2538; &#2478;&#2503;&#8217;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2480;&#2451;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503;&#2404; 

*&#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2448;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2467;*

&#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2540; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2541; &#2472;&#2477;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2540; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2540; &#2478;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2478;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2448;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2467;, &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2456;&#2480;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2476;&#2524; &#2460;&#2472;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2478; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2496; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2472;&#2495;&#2435;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2404; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2541; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2467;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2467; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2540; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2540; &#2478;&#2503; &#2478;&#2460;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478; &#2460;&#2472;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2467; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2455;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503; &#2535;&#2534;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454;&#2507; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2478;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2495;&#2472;&#2474;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2454;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2475;&#2468; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2451;&#2453;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2478; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2496;, &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2468; &#2460;&#2451;&#2489;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2472;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480;&#2497;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503; &#2438;&#2479;&#2478; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;, &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404;
&#2437;&#2486;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2472;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2469;&#2480; &#2469;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2474;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2482;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2464;&#2494;&#2433;&#2439; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2503; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#8212;&#2482;&#2451; &#2482;&#2451; &#2482;&#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2503; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2478; &#2472;&#2527;, &#2477;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2527;, &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2478;&#2507;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2471;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2455;&#2507;&#2524;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2478;-&#2477;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2508;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2474; &#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2471;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;-&#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2508;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2470; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2474; &#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;, &#2456;&#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2535;&#2535;.&#2535;&#2534; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2463;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495; &#2455;&#2497;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495; &#2476;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527; &#2448;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2478;&#2460;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478; &#2460;&#2472;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2454;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2474;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2474;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2537;&#2536; &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2474;&#2469; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2474;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2433;&#2463;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2495;&#2486;&#2497;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2524;&#2495;, &#2458;&#2495;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2470;&#2499;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2460;&#2472;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2540;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2474;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2541;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2482;&#2434;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;-&#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2448;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#8212;&#8216;&#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2468;&#2507;&#2524; &#2470;&#2503;&#2434;&#2455;&#2494;, &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494; &#2460;&#2507;&#2476;&#2495; &#2489;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#8217;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2542;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2474;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2535;&#2539; &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2494;&#2463; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2438;&#2488;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2448;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2460; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;-&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2472;&#2468;&#2495;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2437;&#2474;&#2489;&#2480;&#2467;, &#2455;&#2497;&#2478;, &#2459;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2442;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2455;&#2468;&#2495;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;-&#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2463;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2508;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2438;&#2460; &#2477;&#2498;&#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468;, &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;, &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2404; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2476;&#2503;&#2433;&#2458;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2508;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2497;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2460; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2453; : &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495;


----------



## TopCat

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Bengali is a Dravidian language. Deshi people( original Dravidian) are the main the race of Bengali community. Sanskrit is a foreigner to Bengali. You have no scope to avoid that. Let us come to the word percentage of Bengali language. Bengali language was corrupted by Sanskrit rich collaborators with the help of British to suppress the Dravidian after the bloody war of Plassey. For this reason, those dirty sanskrit words were incorporated into Bengali. But after 1947, the things are being changed. If you see modern Bangladeshi drama, you will be astonished how the local Dravidian words are reintroduced in modern Bangla Language. Now Bangla is being free from the Sanskrit words. It is a property of all Bengali. Every local words are being conserved. The residue of Sanskrit will be put into dustbin. Don't try to give the statistics from the grammar which is written by Aryan Society. Bangladesh is the original home of Dravidian. You can search from the history. The continuation of Dravidian people would remain from Assam to Sinhala, if the Aryan would not come from the eastern Europe to interrupt the continuation. You can search internet to clarify that. People of Bengal migrated to Sinhala since thousands years ago. It is historically proved.



YOu have no idea what you are talking about.
Anyways good luck and keep the spirit up.

So long...


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

iajdani said:


> YOu have no idea what you are talking about.
> Anyways good luck and keep the spirit up.
> 
> So long...




Thanks for the wish. Please, remove the confusion about success. I have said that with full responsibility. It is true. We are certainly not from Aryan origin. Bangladeshi origin is not Aryan. It is Dravidian. We were attacked by Aryan people and Aryan culture. We are not Aryan. We are the Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation, One of the homogenous largest nation of the world.


----------



## LaBong

Being Dravidian isn't considered hip in this part of world, better call yourself pure Arabian!  

Deshi words in Bengali are of Austro-Asiatic origin, not Dravidian. West Bengal does more to preserve Austro-Asiatic languages than Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Thanks for the wish. Please, remove the confusion about success. I have said that with full responsibility. It is true. We are certainly not from Aryan origin. Bangladeshi origin is not Aryan. It is Dravidian. We were attacked by Aryan people and Aryan culture. We are not Aryan. We are the Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation, One of the homogenous largest nation of the world.



The Aryans never invaded us. But there were migrations. Dravidian languages are mostly from Southern India.


----------



## Tameem

Youn tu Syyed bhee ho; Mirza bhee ho; Afghan bhee ho..
Tum Sabhee Kuchh ho; Batao tu Musalman bhee ho..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Zabanya said:


> The Aryans never invaded us. But there were migrations. Dravidian languages are mostly from Southern India.




I have stated my speech very clearly. Will you not consider the Sen regime as Aryan invasion? But I consider that as invasion. In fact it was an invasion to destroy the Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation. I have nothing to say more than that.

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------




Tameem said:


> Youn tu Syyed bhee ho; Mirza bhee ho; Afghan bhee ho..
> Tum Sabhee Kuchh ho; Batao tu Musalman bhee ho..



But Mr. Mirza Gulam Muhammad Qudiani is not Muslim. Don't be confused by observing the name. Be aware about the Gulam Bahini and people and locality which have given shelter to Mirza Gulam.

Understanding Urdu is not possible by me as I am a Bangladeshi.


----------



## TopCat

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> I have stated my speech very clearly. Will you not consider the Sen regime as Aryan invasion? But I consider that as invasion. In fact it was an invasion to destroy the Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation. I have nothing to say more than that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> But Mr. Mirza Gulam Muhammad Qudiani is not Muslim. Don't be confused by observing the name. Be aware about the Gulam Bahini and people and locality which have given shelter to Mirza Gulam.


 
Senas were pure Dravid from Deccan. They were responsible for massive influx of Dravid from south India.. Thanks


----------



## Md Akmal

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> But Mr. Mirza Gulam Muhammad Qudiani is not Muslim. Don't be confused by observing the name. Be aware about the Gulam Bahini and people and locality which have given shelter to Mirza Gulam.
> 
> Understanding Urdu is not possible by me as I am a Bangladeshi.



@ " Are boka", here Tameem is trying to say that we the Bengalees are not homogenous rather hectogenous since we have Afgan blood, Syed blood and what not ? He never says about Mirza Gulam Qudiani. It seems your back ground is half **** "Madarassa".


----------



## Tameem

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> But Mr. Mirza Gulam Muhammad Qudiani is not Muslim. Don't be confused by observing the name. Be aware about the Gulam Bahini and people and locality which have given shelter to Mirza Gulam.



By "Mirza" means "Mughals" here...!!
Its "IQBAL" in his famous poem "Jawab-e-Shikwa" somewhere in 1915 around..!! He actually describing the reaons of Muslims downfall in wider Indian subcontinent...!!



Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Understanding Urdu is not possible by me as I am a Bangladeshi.



Didn't you a Bangali First..and before that too a dravidian in the first place??


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

iajdani said:


> Senas were pure Dravid from Deccan. They were responsible for massive influx of Dravid from south India.. Thanks



Sens were not Dravidian. Dravidian were Buddhist. Sens have come from Deccan it is true. But actually they come from Central Asia and Eastern Europe. Senas were Hindus. They introduce Hinduism and Aryan culture in Bangladesh territory. Laxman Sen was the last cruel Sen ruler who was an Aryan(Brahman) and he was must hindu and not a Dravidian. Yes they came from Deccan. The Dravidian of Deccan were attacked by Sena previously. Sanskrit(Aryan) language is the property of Sena Society. How can you say that the Senas are not Aryan? Dravidians are not container of the Sanskrit. Sanskrit is introduced in Dravidian areas by Aryans(including Senas) which was brought from central Asia and eastern Europe. Dravidian are the real sons of this territory. Aryans are outsiders. Bangladeshi Nation is a continuation of old Brave Dravidian Nation who has taken the religion Islam(Majority Bangladeshi), who were Buddhist. You may know that Bogra was the center of Buddhist universities in this region. How did the Buddhist people is removed from Bangladesh? In fact they are not removed. They have taken the peaceful religion Islam. They successfully defend the Aryan Sena invasion and established the independent Sultanate after Sena invasion. They protested the harsh Mughal, they fought against the British and the also fought against the Punjabis. The story of Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation is a continuous process, not an interrupted drama. You should follow the true story of history. The present Bangladesh is answer to all. It is the biggest homogenous, uni religion based(majority), uni language nation of this area. You have thanked me not understanding the whole fact.


----------



## Md Akmal

iajdani said:


> Senas were pure Dravid from Deccan. They were responsible for massive influx of Dravid from south India.. Thanks



@ *iajdan*i sir, I am just commenting off the way without going into depth. Apparrently to me it seems most of our old lots were Dravidian but the Brahmons were Aryens. In that sense since Sen Dynasty came from Deccan and were trying to impose pure Hinduism in Bengal in that sense they can be considered as Aryens.

@ But that old lots of people of this area has gone through many changes. Many foreign immigration specially muslims took place in Bengal. And many Islamic scholars are in the opinion that majority almost 50 to 60% of present Bengal population are foreign migration. These belongs to Arab, Turks, Persian, Central Asia, Abbissinia, Uthopian and many more. The whole demography is changed now. And hence our behaviours, attitude, thinking process everything is changed. I always argue that due to the existance of these mighty rivers Bengal became the save heaven for the defeated muslim fugitives. You know that even the Nigoes also rulled Bengal for a century. During the Islamic rule all the administraters, munsabders, zamindrs, zagirders, Qazi all belonged to either Afghan, Persian, Arabians and Turkish. Even the worriers classses were hired from outside. The common Bengalee people were , Kamar, farmer, fisherman etc.

@ I still have a doubt majority people in your district(Sylhet) were came from Turkmenistan. I remember once Ibne Bututa visited Sylhet in those days he was surprized by see the dresses and building and the languages of the local people of Sylhet as if *Sylhet seems to be part of Turkey. *Still the food habits of Sylheti people are different than other Bengalee people. Most of the Sylheti women hardly wears "Burkha". People of Sylheti are shy to be Bengalee and they have a different language. Most of the Sylheti words are Persian and Arabic. Their culture and marriage ceremonies are different from other Bengal localities. 

Request to give your comment please .


----------



## TopCat

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Sens were not Dravidian. Dravidian were Buddhist. Sens have come from Deccan it is true. But actually they come from Central Asia and Eastern Europe. Senas were Hindus. They introduce Hinduism and Aryan culture in Bangladesh territory. Laxman Sen was the last cruel Sen ruler who was an Aryan(Brahman) and he was must hindu and not a Dravidian. Yes they came from Deccan. The Dravidian of Deccan were attacked by Sena previously. Sanskrit(Aryan) language is the property of Sena Society. How can you say that the Senas are not Aryan? Dravidians are not container of the Sanskrit. Sanskrit is introduced in Dravidian areas by Aryans(including Senas) which was brought from central Asia and eastern Europe. Dravidian are the real sons of this territory. Aryans are outsiders. Bangladeshi Nation is a continuation of old Brave Dravidian Nation who has taken the religion Islam(Majority Bangladeshi), who were Buddhist. You may know that Bogra was the center of Buddhist universities in this region. How did the Buddhist people is removed from Bangladesh? In fact they are not removed. They have taken the peaceful religion Islam. They successfully defend the Aryan Sena invasion and established the independent Sultanate after Sena invasion. They protested the harsh Mughal, they fought against the British and the also fought against the Punjabis. The story of Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation is a continuous process, not an interrupted drama. You should follow the true story of history. The present Bangladesh is answer to all. It is the biggest homogenous, uni religion based(majority), uni language nation of this area. You have thanked me not understanding the whole fact.



Now you are syaing Buddhist were Dravid and Hindus were Aryan??? shooott..
Do you know all the Buddhist manuscript were written in Chrajayapada which were derived from Sanskrit. Never heard of any South Indian Davidian language were used in Buddhism. South Indian Dravid were all along Hindus and never accepted Buddhism.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Abir said:


> Being Dravidian isn't considered hip in this part of world, better call yourself pure Arabian!
> 
> Deshi words in Bengali are of Austro-Asiatic origin, not Dravidian. West Bengal does more to preserve Austro-Asiatic languages than Bangladesh.



Bengali is created from Bangladeshi origin. The words which are spoken by us is our language. Do you know that a four thousand years old civilization is found in Oa re Bateshsar of Narshingdi District of Bangladesh. There was no Aryan population in Bangladesh four thousand years ago and even in India, Pakistan. In fact those people were Dravidian or you can use old Bangladeshian. They are the ancestors of us, our nation and our Bengali nation. Austro Asiatic it is named by European Anthropologist. If I rename that I would rename it as Old Bangladeshian Language family. You have mentioned South India and Dravidian relation. South India is not only home of Dravidian. It was a continuous nation from Assam to Present Sri Lanka. It is interrupted by Aryan invasion and Aryan culture. But Dravidian are not destroyed. Bangladeshi Nation is the continuation of the ancient Dravidian Nation which was spread throughout huge territory.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

iajdani said:


> Now you are syaing Buddhist were Dravid and Hindus were Aryan??? shooott..
> Do you know all the Buddhist manuscript were written in Chrajayapada which were derived from Sanskrit. Never heard of any South Indian Davidian language were used in Buddhism. South Indian Dravid were all along Hindus and never accepted Buddhism.



Did you know that, Chrajayapada was kept hidden in the Nepal to protection from the destruction by the cruel Aryan Sena Society? It is historically true. You can find out that. At Sena regime the local language was totally banned, Sanskrit was forced to people. Local scripts were destroyed. Sanskrit was never the language of mouth. It was the manuscript of Sena(Aryan Society). Numerous Dravidian Buddhists were killed by Sena. It is true. There was no humanity. Senas were cruel animals. Buddhists had many strong literature and culture. Their written scripts were destroyed totally destroyed. This scripts are not yet restored. Sena society is responsible to destroy the progress of ancient Bangladeshi language. They snatch our script. 


Now point about South Indian Dravidian, they have surrendered to Aryan society to take Hinduism. They started to follow Aryan to make worshiping of Aryan Gods. But in Sri Lanka the Dravidian are still Buddhist. Lankans are Dravidian. Dravidian does not mean to South India. I mean it as a continuous nation from the Assam to Sri Lanka. Most of the Hindus are Dravidian except the Brahmans(the are pure Aryan). But other classes have taken oath to Aryan Society(Brahman). Brahman(Aryans) maintained their purity by following the strict marriage policy, which is still available, you can observe that. This Brahman portion is not the majority part of the society. This Aryans have made cruel aggression following tricks. The other three classes of Aryan Society are the surrendered portion of the old Dravidian Nation. Still eighty percent of economy of India is held by the Aryan but they may constitute only four to five percent population. But in Bangladesh it is not possible. Every has to prove their merits to earn their livelihood. There is no class of human(Adam Sons). Bangladesh is of course a continuation of the old Dravidian Nation.

Confusion is for the identity less people. Never for us. Because we are the container of the bloods of Great Dravidian Nation , of course of Adam.


----------



## LaBong

I guess you lot are pure Dravidians who came from Turkmenistan. Happy now?


----------



## LaBong

Ok I have a question. I'm not a Brahman, my fiance is Brahman of Kulin kind, will she loose her aryan-hood after getting married to me! :/


----------



## kobiraaz

People are on opium


----------



## Tameem

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Bangladesh is of course a continuation of the old Dravidian Nation.



Just How? Didn't they too adopted a foreign religion just like south Indians?
Did Old dravidians have the same rituals at birth, matrimony & death as are prevailed in todays Bangladesh?


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Md Akmal said:


> @ *iajdan*i sir, I am just commenting off the way without going into depth. Apparrently to me it seems most of our old lots were Dravidian but the Brahmons were Aryens. In that sense since Sen Dynasty came from Deccan and were trying to impose pure Hinduism in Bengal in that sense they can be considered as Aryens.
> 
> @ But that old lots of people of this area has gone through many changes. Many foreign immigration specially muslims took place in Bengal. And many Islamic scholars are in the opinion that majority almost 50 to 60% of present Bengal population are foreign migration. These belongs to Arab, Turks, Persian, Central Asia, Abbissinia, Uthopian and many more. The whole demography is changed now. And hence our behaviours, attitude, thinking process everything is changed. I always argue that due to the existance of these mighty rivers Bengal became the save heaven for the defeated muslim fugitives. You know that even the Nigoes also rulled Bengal for a century. During the Islamic rule all the administraters, munsabders, zamindrs, zagirders, Qazi all belonged to either Afghan, Persian, Arabians and Turkish. Even the worriers classses were hired from outside. The common Bengalee people were , Kamar, farmer, fisherman etc.
> 
> @ I still have a doubt majority people in your district(Sylhet) were came from Turkmenistan. I remember once Ibne Bututa visited Sylhet in those days he was surprized by see the dresses and building and the languages of the local people of Sylhet as if *Sylhet seems to be part of Turkey. *Still the food habits of Sylheti people are different than other Bengalee people. Most of the Sylheti women hardly wears "Burkha". People of Sylheti are shy to be Bengalee and they have a different language. Most of the Sylheti words are Persian and Arabic. Their culture and marriage ceremonies are different from other Bengal localities.
> 
> Request to give your comment please .





We have given shelter to different people of Muslim nations. That does not indicate that those people are the originator of the Bangladeshi Nation. Those people are merged to our great ancient Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation. Dravidian Portion is the main and original branch of the identity of our Bangladeshi Nation.


----------



## patna_ke_presley

Tameem said:


> Just How? Didn't they too adopted a foreign religion just like south Indians?
> Did Old dravidians have the same rituals at birth, matrimony & death as are prevailed in todays Bangladesh?



The people of subcontinent are mixed race and mixed culture of Aryans and Dravidian and nobody is 100% Aryan or 100% Dravidian. And Aryans adopted the religion of Dravidians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Tameem said:


> Just How? Didn't they too adopted a foreign religion just like south Indians?
> Did Old dravidians have the same rituals at birth, matrimony & death as are prevailed in todays Bangladesh?




Did you know that, Old Dravidian had come from Mesopotemia( Iraq) before the Aryan in this territory. They had very close relation with Arab People. There were strong cultural and business relation between ancient Bangladesh and Arab people. Do you know that some graves of Sahaba(Ra) are in Tibet and China. To enter into Tibet they had to must cross Bangladesh. They gave Dawat of Islam at that time to the Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation. At that time there was direct business relation between the ancient Bangladeshi and Arab. So Bangladeshis have become Muslim from the time of Sahab(RA) . There is no confusion. The work of Dawat was continued. From the seventh century to twelfth century the maximum Bangladeshi become Muslim as part of their trust to the Almighty Allah. There were successful to establish independent Sultanate by thirteenth century. It was the Muslim dominated country. At that time, your Punjab was Hindu dominated. Becoming Muslim of Punjabi people is not like us. Punjabi people become Muslim with the touch of Pathans. We got introduced with Islam by Arab People. It is historically true. Never be confused with the speech of Aryan people. You have talked about the matrimonial system of South Indian Dravidian People. Actually those Dravidian people are surrendered to Aryan culture and Aryan Society. We are not like that from the ancient time. You should mention the Muslim people of Kerala who are like us. We have also Aryan surrendered portion who are in India(West Bengal) and some are mixed in Bangladeshi Nation. I am Muslim, Bangladeshi, Bangali, continua-tor of Dravidian Nation. This is my identity. I think you will understand that.


----------



## LaBong

I got confused again, are you Dravidian from Turkmenistan or Mesopotamia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

patna_ke_presley said:


> The people of subcontinent are mixed race and mixed culture of Aryans and Dravidian and nobody is 100% Aryan or 100% Dravidian. And Aryans adopted the religion of Dravidians.



Thats right. But caste system was introduced by Aryan to keep their supremecy and blood line intact. They used to call locals as Mleccho.


----------



## kobiraaz

Abir bro, leave it. Everyone leave it. Its getting boring.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Abir said:


> I got confused again, are you Dravidian from Turkmenistan or Mesopotamia?




All are from same One Adam. All are brothers. Hates to them who want to make classes in human to grasp the people.


----------



## TopCat

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Did you know that, Old Dravidian had come from Mesopotemia( Iraq) before the Aryan in this territory. They had very close relation with Arab People. There were strong cultural and business relation between ancient Bangladesh and Arab people. Do you know that some graves of Sahaba(Ra) are in Tibet and China. To enter into Tibet they had to must cross Bangladesh. They gave Dawat of Islam at that time to the Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation. At that time there was direct business relation between the ancient Bangladeshi and Arab. So Bangladeshis have become Muslim from the time of Sahab(RA) . There is no confusion. The work of Dawat was continued. From the seventh century to twelfth century the maximum Bangladeshi become Muslim as part of their trust to the Almighty Allah. There were successful to establish independent Sultanate by thirteenth century. It was the Muslim dominated country. At that time, your Punjab was Hindu dominated. Becoming Muslim of Punjabi people is not like us. Punjabi people become Muslim with the touch of Pathans. We got introduced with Islam by Arab People. It is historically true. Never be confused with the speech of Aryan people. You have talked about the matrimonial system of South Indian Dravidian People. Actually those Dravidian people are surrendered to Aryan culture and Aryan Society. We are not like that from the ancient time. You should mention the Muslim people of Kerala who are like us. We have also Aryan surrendered portion who are in India(West Bengal) and some are mixed in Bangladeshi Nation. I am Muslim, Bangladeshi, Bangali, continua-tor of Dravidian Nation. This is my identity. I think you will understand that.



Aryans and Dravidian both are foreign to this land. Infact the land was uninhabitable due to dense forest and marsh land and wild animals. Earliest humans found are the Munda tribe people who used to live by huting. Earliest civilization found are the Wari Bawtessar 500 BC during the time of Buddha and had similarity to the civilization of south east Asia and were very advanced. The original inhabitant were of short, darker skin, and flaty nose. Aryan and Dravidian were the late introduction in this land. The current Bengali population are of mix of Aryan + Dravidian + Mogoloid + Austro Asiatic race. 

All the races contributed to the development of the language and ethnicity now called Bengali. You can not alienate one race over other as they all have equal share and contribution regardless where and how they made this land as their own. For instance Arabs and Turks are the latest introduction, who also largely contributed to the development of Bengali language through introduction of so many beautifull words and vocubulary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

iajdani said:


> Aryans and Dravidian both are foreign to this land. Infact the land was uninhabitable due to dense forest and marsh land and wild animals. Earliest humans found are the Munda tribe people who used to live by huting. Earliest civilization found are the Wari Bawtessar 500 BC during the time of Buddha and had similarity to the civilization of south east Asia and were very advanced. The original inhabitant were of short, darker skin, and flaty nose. Aryan and Dravidian were the late introduction in this land. The current Bengali population are of mix of Aryan + Dravidian + Mogoloid + Austro Asiatic race.
> 
> All the races contributed to the development of the language and ethnicity now called Bengali. You can not alienate one race over other as they all have equal share and contribution regardless where and how they made this land as their own. For instance Arabs and Turks are the latest introduction, who also largely contributed to the development of Bengali language through introduction of so many beautifull words and vocubulary.




Aryans are not absorbed into Bangladeshi Nation. They are still maintaining the strict marriage policy till today. Why did you put the Aryan as the first position as the originator of Bangladeshi Nation. In fact they have no scope to be mixed with the people of mass people. Dravidian is the main and real originator of Bangladeshi Nation. Muslim migrants from different nations are merged to Dravidian bloods which is negligible. Bangladeshi Nation is not a myth. Every nation is the creation of Almighty Allah. Bangla is a Dravidian Language. We are able to destroy the tricks of the Aryan and other aggressors.The people of Wari Bawtessar were like me and present Bangladeshi people. It is the evidence to prove our Ancient Dravidian ancestry.


----------



## Loyus

I told everyone yesterday...To leave him alone and let him talk..
You did not listen to me...

Sometimes you should listen to experienced people (especially if you are less than 29)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Aryans are not absorbed into Bangladeshi Nation. They are still maintaining the strict marriage policy till today. Why did you put the Aryan as the first position as the originator of Bangladeshi Nation. In fact they have no scope to be mixed with the people of mass people. Dravidian is the main and real originator of Bangladeshi Nation. Muslim migrants from different nations are merged to Dravidian bloods which is negligible. Bangladeshi Nation is not a myth. Every nation is the creation of Almighty Allah. Bangla is a Dravidian Language. We are able to destroy the tricks of the Aryan and other aggressors.


 
First yu have a basic understanding problem.

You have to first accept that Bengali is not a Dravidian language. Any language which is most close to Sanskrit is Bengali language. If you hear Sanskrit verses very minutely then will see that you can understand a major part of it. Bengali is a Indo Aryan language branch of Indo European group of languages closely ressembles to latin. For instance Nam (bangla) Name (English) Ma (Bangla) Mother (English) etc.

Now as Sanskrit later Pakrit and later Bengali taken as the local language then it is safe to assume that there were a free mixing between Aryan and locals which were not present between South Indian and Aryan. South Indian just moved soutward. The reason there were mixing because of the very fertile land and Aryans right away got involved in farming with their advanced technology they brought in with them, when locals yet to learn farming at that time. Locals had nowhere to go or refuse to move out.

In one of your post you try to imply that Hinduism were Aryan and Buddhism were Dravidian. There are some truth to that but mostly misleading. The truth is that locals accepted Buddhism as there were no caste system in it. But Aryans were again biggest patrons of buddhism as well. Buddhism made it possible for locals to mix with intruders.

Hinduism mainly is a Dravidian religion which was adopted by Aryan. Caste system was introduced by Aryan to keep their supremecy intact and their blood line.

But those who accepted Buddhism, Aryan, Dravidian and locals all mixed together and formed a great ethnicity called Bengali. Hindus kept their identity within the sphere of casted system and also turned Bengali with a segregated society within itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Shiraz is flowing through our veins and is saying don't believe the Aryan Society. Could you hear that from your blood.


 
Dear Dravidian muslim Bangali brother, Siraj-ud-Dowlah was the descendent of Iranians. It seems you did not know it. His paternal grandfather Haji Ahmed and maternal grandfather Nawab Alvardy Khan fled Delhi and finally settled in Bengal. Are not the Iranians belong to Aryan race? Then, why do you think they were dravidian or negroes? Now, why are you crying here in the name of Siraj who was not a Dravid like you? 

Better keep your ignorance within yourself or better study hard and learn knowledge before you send posts. Ignorance is not always a blessing. You are humiliating all the Bangladeshis by posting ignorance. Durga Puja is not the subject of this thread. Please start a thread on it. All of us will contribute in that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

iajdani said:


> First yu have a basic understanding problem.
> 
> You have to first accept that Bengali is not a Dravidian language. Any language which is most close to Sanskrit is Bengali language. If you hear Sanskrit verses very minutely then will see that you can understand a major part of it. Bengali is a Indo Aryan language branch of Indo European group of languages closely ressembles to latin. For instance Nam (bangla) Name (English) Ma (Bangla) Mother (English) etc.
> 
> Now as Sanskrit later Pakrit and later Bengali taken as the local language then it is safe to assume that there were a free mixing between Aryan and locals which were not present between South Indian and Aryan. South Indian just moved soutward. The reason there were mixing because of the very fertile land and Aryans right away got involved in farming with their advanced technology they brought in with them, when locals yet to learn farming at that time. Locals had nowhere to go or refuse to move out.
> 
> In one of your post you try to imply that Hinduism were Aryan and Buddhism were Dravidian. There are some truth to that but mostly misleading. The truth is that locals accepted Buddhism as there were no caste system in it. But Aryans were again biggest patrons of buddhism as well. Buddhism made it possible for locals to mix with intruders.
> 
> Hinduism mainly is a Dravidian religion which was adopted by Aryan. Caste system was introduced by Aryan to keep their supremecy intact and their blood line.
> 
> But those who accepted Buddhism, Aryan, Dravidian and locals all mixed together and formed a great ethnicity called Bengali. Hindus kept their identity within the sphere of casted system and also turned Bengali with a segregated society within itself.



I think you have got my points. I have got your points. I believe that every nation has got a prophet from Almighty Allah. The ancient Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation must had such prophet is not known to us, but it is certain. So, all the Dravidian were not Hindus. In fact the Aryan introduced Hinduism to express their so called superiority. Aryans were higher class. Of course the rest of the participants were Dravidian who were lower class and those were defeated portion. But some portion of Dravidian maintained the true teaching of prophet and those easily accepted Islam and form the ancient Bangladeshi Muslim community. Bangladeshi Nation, Bangla Language is must of Dravidian Language. Don't give the reference of language family which is made by the cruel Aryan Society. It is never believable. Sanskrit is never spoken language. Even Sanskrit has borrowed words from Dravidian languages, even from Arabic. You can justify that. How can a non speaking language( puzzled sounds) be a originator of a language. Sanskrit was never spoken by any ancient Bangladeshi or present Bangladeshi. Because it is not a spoken language. It is restricted to Brahmans(Aryans). They only use that in prayer without understanding the spoken form.

So, it is day mare to think that Sanskrit has any sort of contribution to Bengali Language. 

You may be confused to hear the similarities between the words of Bangla and Sanskrit. For your clarification I want to say that, Sanskrit has borrowed more words from Bangla than other Dravidian Language. Sanskrit is an artificial and borrowed language. It is not created by taking gaja(ganja). Words are collected from different languages as it has no native speaker. It is the tool of Aryan to grasp the people. It is obvious true. As Bangla is a very rich language Sanskrit has taken more words from the great ancient Dravidian Bangla Language. Sanskrit is not created by hallucination by taking ganja as it has no native speaker.

So, Bangla is of course a Dravidian Language. We hate coward Aryan who wanted to destroy Bangla Language. Aryans are merit less cruel grasper and false propagandists. 

Don't give your ear to them. Don't forget your identity. 

Bangladesh is my home. Bangladeshi Nation is the continuation of ancient Dravidian Nation. We are modern Dravidian to destroy the tricks of Aryans and their agents.


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

You are funny


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

eastwatch said:


> Dear Dravidian muslim Bangali brother, Siraj-ud-Dowlah was the descendent of Iranians. It seems you did not know it. His paternal grandfather Haji Ahmed and maternal grandfather Nawab Alvardy Khan fled Delhi and finally settled in Bengal. Are not the Iranians belong to Aryan race? Then, why do you think they were dravidian or negroes? Now, why are you crying here in the name of Siraj who was not a Dravid like you?
> 
> Better keep your ignorance within yourself or better study hard and learn knowledge before you send posts. Ignorance is not always a blessing. You are humiliating all the Bangladeshis by posting ignorance. Durga Puja is not the subject of this thread. Please start a thread on it. All of us will contribute in that.




Hey, all living beings of this territory be united with your own beliefs, work with unity and pray to free the territory. Dont betray each other because it is your own territory whatever your religion and color. You are product of this soil whatever what is source of your precursor sperm and ovum. Dont betray the own soil. You should make it free from evils for you. Dont invite enemy. You should know the enemy and fight against them with the help of all living organisms of your territory. You should love them all because all of them are created from same lands and same preparations. Never kill anyone of your territory or never help other to kill your territory members. Beliefs may be different but origin is same soil. Love your origin and keep it up as it is own your origin. Dont love other country or other aggressor as those are enemies and keep free the territory from enemies. Build your nation as your own home and love all members as your own. 

This is the definition of Nationality by me. Shiraz Ud Daola fulfilled all the basic requirements. He was born in this territory. He was grown up by feeding the water,fruits,vegetables and food grains of the territory. He is of course an inspiration to stand against evil. He could get easily manage the British by ignoring the rights of the local people. He is of course our brother, a patriotic soldier. I have said some different ethnic people are mixed with our great Dravidian Nation. Shiraz's ancestor was like that. You should know that there was tendency in every Islamic Sultanate that the ruler should be from Syeed origin. For this reason, those families are allowed to be chairperson of the state. Shiraz's grandfather was allowed for the same reason.

But Shiraz is the product of the soil of Bangladesh like me. He is the great patriotic leader of the nation. He is not an Aryan. He was of Arab origin. His grandfather's origin was Arab. In fact all people' s origin is Adam. Aryans don't believe that.

But the ethnicity of Shiraz does not indicate of the Bangladeshi origin. It is very negligible. The skin of Dravidian is not totally black, it is medium chocolate to brownish which is differentiable.


Durga Puja origin is related to Old Bangla Photos as it is tragically related to the sufferings of the great Bangladeshi Dravidian Nation after the war of Palashi. 


About ten million people were sensibly killed in 1772 sensibly by the British with the help of Aryan Society by making artificial famine after the war of Palashi which is related to the origin of Durga Puja which is associated with this thread.


I am not doing anything which will bring shame for my nation. I think you are very ashamed to express yourself as Bangladeshi.

I am Muslim, Bangladeshi, Bangali, Dravidian.

Don't loose your identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptltejas

Great Effort.


----------



## Loyus

Dear Sheikh,

I am so proud of you..
Unfortunately I am on the Aryan side of the border and have been polluted beyond recognition
I mean I am fair, my hair brown etc etc 

So you can understand

I was just wondering from Abir's post about Arabian horses..
Does Bangladesh have any pure-breed Dravidian horse ?

I mean every nation is self sufficient..So I was just wondering..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patna_ke_presley

iajdani said:


> Thats right. But caste system was introduced by Aryan to keep their supremecy and blood line intact. They used to call locals as Mleccho.



Mlechcha Word were used for foreigners who resided outside the Indian subcontinent and it was never used for Low caste people.

I read of recent DNA research about People in India based on caste and it was found that nobody is pure either low caste or High caste people and all were found as mixed races.


----------



## LaBong

So was he Dravidian Bengali? 







None them seem to be Dravidian Bengali in this case! :/






Tagore and Tripureswar Radhakishor Debamanikya






^What about this guy? 

*Or Miss Kolkata 2010 Nusrat Jahan ! *


----------



## TopCat

Loyus said:


> Dear Sheikh,
> 
> I am so proud of you..
> Unfortunately I am on the Aryan side of the border and have been polluted beyond recognition
> I mean I am fair, my hair brown etc etc
> 
> So you can understand
> 
> I was just wondering from Abir's post about Arabian horses..
> Does Bangladesh have any pure-breed Dravidian horse ?
> 
> I mean every nation is self sufficient..So I was just wondering..



I had a old friend (german breed) who used to take me to museum and we had great discussion on different topics related to arts and archeology. Related to Aryan, once I asked who were those Aryans. His answer was "Ohh those with fair skin, blue eyes and blonde hair" are Aryans. Then I asked him how the hell you killed so many no Aryans with the instruction of Hitler who had black hair black eyes??? He kept mum and changed the subject.


----------



## TopCat

patna_ke_presley said:


> Mlechcha Word were used for foreigners who resided outside the Indian subcontinent and it was never used for Low caste people.
> 
> I read of recent DNA research about People in India based on caste and it was found that nobody is pure either low caste or High caste people and all were found as mixed races.


 
Older bhraminic text did refer locals as Mleccha.. you could recheck.


----------



## Loyus

iajdani said:


> I had a old friend (german breed) who used to take me to museum and we had great discussion on different topics related to arts and archeology. Related to Aryan, once I asked who were those Aryans. His answer was "Ohh those with fair skin, blue eyes and blonde hair" are Aryans. Then I asked him how the hell you killed so many no Aryans with the instruction of Hitler who had black hair black eyes??? He kept mum and changed the subject.



I was kidding about the skin colour and hair... I hate racism..
I only admire people with intellect
Here we have people of every colour and height..

It intersting to listen to Sheikh.. I was just curious ))

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Abir said:


> So was he Dravidian Bengali?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None them seem to be Dravidian Bengali in this case! :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tagore and Tripureswar Radhakishor Debamanikya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^What about this guy?
> 
> *Or Miss Kolkata 2010 Nusrat Jahan ! *




Rabindra Nath was from Perali Brahman origin of Jessore Patsaar(Five generation ago). He was progeny of a converted Brahman may be of Dravidian. I have confusion about the Banglalitto of Rabindra Nath as He opposed Bangla to be the state language of India. He supported Hindi to be state language of India. Still the total population of Bangla is more than that of Hindi. Rabindra Nath is of course a member of Aryan Society or follower of Aryan society. He is a Pseudo Bangali. He is not part of great Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation. The two men in the middle are of course the member of Aryan society whose progeny are now enjoying Hindi movies. If those were alive today they must enjoy Hindi movie today. This is proving that those are not Bangali but I am Dravidian Bangali. The last one Nusrat Jahan is of course a Dravidian Bangali, but she is trapped by the Aryan society and being used as product. As West Bengal is snatched from the Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation for this reason Nusrat is not included to our Nation. Aryans are using all as lower class. We don't believe in any class.

Nusrat may be a good mother of a nice baby in my Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation, but she is simply a product in Aryan society. The first one is better for Nusrat. I believe that. Dear, Abir, Argument will only bring the bitter relation. You are Indian because of your choice, I am Bangladeshi because of my choice. We are in different nation due to distinct reasons. Pan Indianism is a false. This is our belief. For this reason, I have posted all the threads. We are greatly suffered by the betray of Aryan society, Punjabis. We know them well. We are Bangladeshi Dravidian Nation. I mentioned how the Aryans entered to this territory during Sena regime. Rabidra Nath and His allies are the by product of Sena Regime. Those are not true Bangali. They did betray to Bangali Jati.


----------



## Maira La

Hey guys, let's not act so ignorant. This Sheikh (a pure Dravidian name) has provided enough evidence to convince us we are pure Dravidians and that Aryans = Enemy.

That's the second truth I've come to realize today. But you wouldn't believe what I've seen earlier today! This flying pig pic is definitely not Photoshopped:






Trust me on this. They exist. If you don't believe me, go rot in hell!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Loyus

Abir...

Learn brother learn !!!
I have been telling you )


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Apocalypse said:


> Hey guys, let's not act so ignorant. This Sheikh (a pure Dravidian name) has provided enough evidence to convince us we are pure Dravidians and that Aryans = Enemy.
> 
> That's the second truth I've come to realize today. But you wouldn't believe what I've seen earlier today! This flying pig pic is definitely not Photoshopped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me on this. They exist. If you don't believe me, go rot in hell!




Pakha Jokto Sho oor ure ashe. Ashe she ainai nejer chobi dekhe. Aina theke mobiler camera dea chobi tole. Ate photoshoper kono kaj thake na. Tarpor she ki kore?

She nejer Khali Kolshi ber kore abong moner anonde she ata bajai. Nejer chobi she post korteo vole na.

Sho orer bachcha shoo or. Shobaike nejer jat bhai mone koros.

Bedeshigo Posha Kotta.


----------



## fallstuff

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> But maximum soldiers were like pillars who celebrates our defeat with Clive. It is the tragic reason for the destruction of Greater Bangladesh. For this reason, you are in separate nation. Your grandfather left Noakhali.
> 
> Shiraz is flowing through our veins and is saying don't believe the Aryan Society. Take protection before they attack and search the history from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Durga_P...27Sharadiya.27. Could you hear that from your blood. I don't think so.



I am not sure if I hear my blood, but I think your blood alcohol level nearing 0.16.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

fallstuff said:


> I am not sure if I hear my blood, but I think your blood alcohol level nearing 0.16.



://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Durga_Puja#Origin_of_the_autumnal_ceremony_.27Sharadiya.27


----------



## mil-avia

*There are Chinese records of a trade route from Bengal through Upper Burma to Yunnan as early as the second century BC, and Majumdar believes that this route was used by Indian colonists to Burma; he also refers to a legend of Nanchao ...


Majumdar in dictionary.


Early Mediaeval coins from the Mon and the Pyu found in Bengal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh
Bangladesh Praner Bangladesh
Amar Shonar Bangladesh
Amar Praner Bangladesh
Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh.

Amra A Matir Shantan
Matir Vetore Taja Pran
Allah Talar Rahamat
Amar Preo Bangladesh
Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh.

Amar Ase Sroter Nodi
Ase Aro Sunil Shagor
Ase Pahar Jhorna
Aro Ase Shoshsher Math
Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh.

Amra Kokhono Hobo Na Beiman
Desh Preme Hobo Garian
Rokto Bindo o Debo
Shantite Thakbo
Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh.

Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh
Bangladesh Praner Bangladesh
Amar Shonar Bangladesh
Amar Praner Bangladesh
Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh.


----------



## LaBong

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Rabindra Nath was from Perali Brahman origin of Jessore Patsaar(Five generation ago). He was progeny of a converted Brahman may be of Dravidian. I have confusion about the Banglalitto of Rabindra Nath as He opposed Bangla to be the state language of India. He supported Hindi to be state language of India. Still the total population of Bangla is more than that of Hindi. Rabindra Nath is of course a member of Aryan Society or follower of Aryan society. He is a Pseudo Bangali. He is not part of great Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation. The two men in the middle are of course the member of Aryan society whose progeny are now enjoying Hindi movies. If those were alive today they must enjoy Hindi movie today. This is proving that those are not Bangali but I am Dravidian Bangali. The last one Nusrat Jahan is of course a Dravidian Bangali, but she is trapped by the Aryan society and being used as product. As West Bengal is snatched from the Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation for this reason Nusrat is not included to our Nation. Aryans are using all as lower class. We don't believe in any class.
> 
> Nusrat may be a good mother of a nice baby in my Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation, but she is simply a product in Aryan society. The first one is better for Nusrat. I believe that. Dear, Abir, Argument will only bring the bitter relation. You are Indian because of your choice, I am Bangladeshi because of my choice. We are in different nation due to distinct reasons. Pan Indianism is a false. This is our belief. For this reason, I have posted all the threads. We are greatly suffered by the betray of Aryan society, Punjabis. We know them well. We are Bangladeshi Dravidian Nation. I mentioned how the Aryans entered to this territory during Sena regime. Rabidra Nath and His allies are the by product of Sena Regime. Those are not true Bangali. They did betray to Bangali Jati.


 
Very well said! Just a few titbits :

Pirali brahmins are not "converted brahmins", there is no such breed. 

Tagore never advocated for hindi, there was no hindi in his time. 

SD Burman spoke in your "aida oida" east bengali accent until he died! 

Nusrat probably will scream in sheer horror at the prospect of living in bd and having kids (or only living in bd for that matter!), but you can forgive her as she is brainwashed by aryan society!


----------



## LaBong

Loyus said:


> Abir...
> 
> Learn brother learn !!!
> I have been telling you )


 
Well I'm quite enjoying his tales, its like thakurmar jhuli for grown ups!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Abir said:


> Very well said! Just a few titbits :
> 
> Pirali brahmins are not "converted brahmins", there is no such breed.
> 
> Tagore never advocated for hindi, there was no hindi in his time.
> 
> SD Burman spoke in your "aida oida" east bengali accent until he died!
> 
> Nusrat probably will scream in sheer horror at the prospect of living in bd and having kids (or only living in bd for that matter!), but you can forgive her as she is brainwashed by aryan society!




Rabindranath's Ancestor of Patisaar Of Jessore District of present Bangladesh was Baishsha( Five generation ago). It was the period of Independent Nabob of United Brihot Bangladesh era. This ancestor of Rabindranath was a moktar in local administration. Due to attachment with administration He was called the Pirali. Later, He take the oath of Brahmanism from Aryan society. Thus He is a converted Brahman. During the war of Palashi one of the ancestor of Rabindranath was in the administration of the Patriotic Nabob Shiraz Ud Daola. This ancestor of Rabindranath was direct betrayer to the Shiraz and the united great Bangladeshi Nation. So, We know well Rabindranath (Cruel Zaminder of British to suck the bloods of farmers).


Dr. Yunus has got Nobel prize for peace restoration , who is a Bangladeshi. We all, Bangladeshis know that how did he destroy the peace of the poor farmers by taking high interest and how did he transfer the looted property of the nation to abroad?

Rabindra Nath was like that nothing else. He tried to Aryanize the Dravidian Muslim Bangladeshi literature which was prevalent during the long independent Sultanate of our Brihot Bangladesh territory. It was the plan of Cruel Aryan Society. Rabindranath was the ambassador and presenter of the plan.


All tricks are failed now. At present any single Bangladeshis has no single attraction about Rabindra Nath. You can not make anyone to read Rabindra Nath even by force. Those are vanquished today. At present, the modern Bangladeshis are very busy to their own matters. They are trying to be spread to the world. They are on their own way. It is true. You can check that.
This Aryan trick of Rabindra Nath is failed.


Rabindra Nath had expressed his support for Hindi in press conference instead of Bangla, it is historically true. You can't avoid that. 


Nusrat is not product of the soil of Bangladesh. So, I have no headache about Nusrat. It is the product of your soil. I would love a girl who is the product of my soil. I don't know Nusrat personally. Why do I have headache about the people of your country? You used Bull Sheets. If Brihot Bangladesh was achieved Nusrat may be the Dravidian Bangladeshi,where she must get dignity, respect, love and security. She would never be used as a product. She would be loved by someone to be a good mother of a nice baby not as a product to be used in multinational company. This trick is the key of our success. You can try. But I am sure, you must be failed as you are bound to Aryan Society who came from central Asia and eastern Europe. Aryan culture use woman as product, not behave to them as human being.



I am Muslim, Bangladeshi, Bangali, Continua-tor of the great Ancient Dravidian Nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Rabindranath's Ancestor of Patisaar Of Jessore District of present Bangladesh was Baishsha( Five generation ago). It was the period of Independent Nabob of United Brihot Bangladesh era. This ancestor of Rabindranath was a moktar in local administration. Due to attachment with He was called the Pirali. Later, He take the oath of Brahmanism from Aryan society. Thus He is a converted Brahman. During the war of Palashi one of the ancestor of Rabindranath was in the administration of the Patriotic Nabob Shiraz Ud Daola. This ancestor of Rabindranath was direct betrayer to the Shiraz and the united great Bangladeshi Nation. So, We know well Rabindranath (Cruel Zaminder of British to suck the bloods of farmers).
> 
> 
> Dr. Yunus has got Nobel prize for peace restoration , who is a Bangladeshi. We all, Bangladeshis know that how did he destroy the peace of the poor farmers by taking high interest and how did he transfer the looted property of the nation to abroad?
> 
> Rabindra Nath was like that nothing else. He tried to Aryanize the Dravidian Muslim Bangladeshi literature which was prevalent during the long independent Sultanate of our Brihot Bangladesh territory. It was the plan of Cruel Aryan Society. Rabindranath was the ambassador and presenter of the plan.
> 
> 
> All tricks are failed now. At present any single Bangladeshis has no single attraction about Rabindra Nath. You can not make anyone to read Rabindra Nath even by force. Those are vanquished today. At present, the modern Bangladeshis are very busy to their own matters. They are trying to be spread to the world. They are on their own way. It is true. You can check that.
> This Aryan trick of Rabindra Nath is failed.
> 
> 
> Rabindra Nath had expressed his support for Hindi in press conference instead of Bangla, it is historically true. You can't avoid that.
> 
> 
> Nusrat is not product of the soil of Bangladesh. So, I have no headache about Nusrat. It is the product of your soil. I would love a girl who is the product of my soil. I don't know Nusrat personally. Why do I have headache about the people of your country? You used Bull Sheets. If Brihot Bangladesh was achieved Nusrat may be the Dravidian Bangladeshi,where she must get dignity, respect, love and security. She would never be used as a product. She would be loved by someone to be a good mother of a nice baby not as a product to be used in multinational company. This trick is the key of our success. You can try. But I am sure, you must be failed as you are bound to Aryan Society who came from central Asia and eastern Europe. Aryan culture use woman as product, not behave to them as human being.
> 
> 
> 
> I am Muslim, Bangladeshi, Bangali, Continua-tor of the great Ancient Dravidian Nation.



Brother I really appreciate your effort for upholding Bangladeshi nationalism and pure dravidian breed of ours against this corrupt and monster aryans those who were the real betrayar of this dravidian nation. The nature of these people is like see they see not, hear they hear not. The more you will say they will just hear it from one ear and remove it from another, they will go back to the argument that you already discussed. As you know they are from the most corrupt breed.

Now brother we have a problem. Even though we the pure dravidian race hurried the corrupt legacy of aryan friendly rabindranath, who's ancestor betrayed against nawab sirazuddawla.... we are still using our national anthem written by him. Please advise us what can we do in this regard. 

I really admire your knowledge and it really helped me to understand my and our pure dravidian race against the corrupt aryan rakhhos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maira La

sami6108 said:


> Brother I really appreciate your effort for upholding Bangladeshi nationalism and pure dravidian breed of ours against this corrupt and monster aryans those who were the real betrayar of this dravidian nation. The nature of these people is like see they see not, hear they hear not. The more you will say they will just hear it from one ear and remove it from another, they will go back to the argument that you already discussed. As you know they are from the most corrupt breed.
> 
> Now brother we have a problem. Even though we the pure dravidian race hurried the corrupt legacy of aryan friendly rabindranath, who's ancestor betrayed against nawab sirazuddawla.... we are still using our national anthem written by him. Please advise us what can we do in this regard.
> 
> I really admire your knowledge and it really helped me to understand my and our pure dravidian race against the corrupt aryan rakhhos.



Tell me you're kiddin!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Pakha Jokto Sho oor ure ashe. Ashe she ainai nejer chobi dekhe. Aina theke mobiler camera dea chobi tole. Ate photoshoper kono kaj thake na. Tarpor she ki kore?
> 
> She nejer Khali Kolshi ber kore abong moner anonde she ata bajai. Nejer chobi she post korteo vole na.
> 
> *Sho orer bachcha shoo or. Shobaike nejer jat bhai mone koros.
> 
> Bedeshigo Posha Kotta.*



Consider this your first and last warning. I'll get you banned once other members are done having fun.

And your Dravidian Bangla sounds disgusting. So also consider using your personal brand of English instead. Thanks.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Apocalypse said:


> Tell me you're kiddin!



No I was not kidding. Brother Shaikh Shoaib Ahmed has opened my eyes regarding our pure dravidian race. It is better you also realize your TRUE and PURE dravidian race and understand all the conspiracy of the aryan rakhhos.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

sami6108 said:


> Brother I really appreciate your effort for upholding Bangladeshi nationalism and pure dravidian breed of ours against this corrupt and monster aryans those who were the real betrayar of this dravidian nation. The nature of these people is like see they see not, hear they hear not. The more you will say they will just hear it from one ear and remove it from another, they will go back to the argument that you already discussed. As you know they are from the most corrupt breed.
> 
> Now brother we have a problem. Even though we the pure dravidian race hurried the corrupt legacy of aryan friendly rabindranath, who's ancestor betrayed against nawab sirazuddawla.... we are still using our national anthem written by him. Please advise us what can we do in this regard.
> 
> I really admire your knowledge and it really helped me to understand my and our pure dravidian race against the corrupt aryan rakhhos.




I had post an anthem previously. You could make a new one to replace the Aryan One. It is your right by birth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

By the way I have crossed 3000 message


----------



## Maira La

sami6108 said:


> By the way I have crossed 3000 message



Congratulations, Major General!

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------




Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> I had post an anthem previously. You could make a new one to replace the Aryan One. It is your right by birth.



Sometimes I wonder if this guy is an extremely talented troll, or a man in desperate need of institutional care.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

> Rabindranath's Ancestor of Patisaar Of Jessore District of present Bangladesh was Baishsha( Five generation ago). It was the period of Independent Nabob of United Brihot Bangladesh era. This ancestor of Rabindranath was a moktar in local administration. Due to attachment with administration He was called the Pirali. Later, He take the oath of Brahmanism from Aryan society. Thus He is a converted Brahman. During the war of Palashi one of the ancestor of Rabindranath was in the administration of the Patriotic Nabob Shiraz Ud Daola. This ancestor of Rabindranath was direct betrayer to the Shiraz and the united great Bangladeshi Nation. So, We know well Rabindranath (Cruel Zaminder of British to suck the bloods of farmers).


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh
> Bangladesh Praner Bangladesh
> Amar Shonar Bangladesh
> Amar Praner Bangladesh
> Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh.
> 
> Amra A Matir Shantan
> Matir Vetore Taja Pran
> Allah Talar Rahamat
> Amar Preo Bangladesh
> Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh.
> 
> Amar Ase Sroter Nodi
> Ase Aro Sunil Shagor
> Ase Pahar Jhorna
> Aro Ase Shoshsher Math
> Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh.
> 
> Amra Kokhono Hobo Na Beiman
> Desh Preme Hobo Garian
> Rokto Bindo o Debo
> Shantite Thakbo
> Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh.
> 
> Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh
> Bangladesh Praner Bangladesh
> Amar Shonar Bangladesh
> Amar Praner Bangladesh
> Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh.



Have you written it by yourself? I have a suggestion, if you really want to replace the current national anthem by the aryan rakhhos why do not you send this proposed national anthem of yours to any leading newspaper with your explanation and asked them to conduct a poll whether it is necessary to change the present aryan national anthem. But your national anthem will create problem in the civil society and to the hindus for the line allah talar rohomot and probably will create problem with the constitution which has promoted secularism.

It seems like you are a very knowledgeable person with lots of skills. May I know your profession.


----------



## Karachiite

I came here expecting to see pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

And people say we suffer from an identity crisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

sami6108 said:


> Have you written it by yourself? I have a suggestion, if you really want to replace the current national anthem by the aryan rakhhos why do not you send this proposed national anthem of yours to any leading newspaper with your explanation and asked them to conduct a poll whether it is necessary to change the present aryan national anthem. But your national anthem will create problem in the civil society and to the hindus for the line allah talar rohomot and probably will create problem with the constitution which has promoted secularism.
> 
> It seems like you are a very knowledgeable person with lots of skills. May I know your profession.




It is really composed by me. For the use of this anthem some extra cares should be needed. Thus they would feel the touch of Nationalism.

As I am a Muslim Bangladeshi. For this reason, I have expressed my feelings by Allah Talar Rahamat. When the Hindu Bangladeshi will use that He would say: Ishawar er Obodan, Christian Bangladeshi will use: God er Doyer dan and so on.
Thus they will get the feelings. 

There is provision for Nastik Bangladeshis. They could say: Progotir Obodan............so on.


Secularism does not mean the absence of religion. It means the right to express the religious rights without any restriction.( It is special brand of Secularism for Bangladesh, stated by some politicians). I have used the rights. The people of other religion would use their religious manner in national anthem to get the real National feeling. There is freedom of religion.


Yes If I get any chance, I must try to revive my national anthem. At first , it should be addressed to the nation. It should be demanded by the nation as a whole. It is not a matter of force. If all the Bangladeshis become educated and motivated with the teaching of Nationalism they must change that. I must seek the better national anthem from the meritorious mass Bangladeshi Nation to address their Nation Properly.


Nationalism is the Grace of Almighty. Keep it up.

Thank you.


----------



## Loyus

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> It is really composed by me. For the use of this anthem some extra cares should be needed. Thus they would feel the touch of Nationalism.
> 
> As I am a Muslim Bangladeshi. For this reason, I have expressed my feelings by Allah Talar Rahamat. When the Hindu Bangladeshi will use that He would say: Ishawar er Obodan, Christian Bangladeshi will use: God er Doyer dan and so on.
> Thus they will get the feelings.
> 
> There is provision for Nastik Bangladeshis. They could say: Progotir Obodan............so on.
> 
> 
> Secularism does not mean the absence of religion. It means the right to express the religious rights without any restriction.( It is special brand of Secularism for Bangladesh, stated by some politicians). I have used the rights. The people of other religion would use their religious manner in national anthem to get the real National feeling. There is freedom of religion.
> 
> 
> Yes If I get any chance, I must try to revive my national anthem. At first , it should be addressed to the nation. It should be demanded by the nation as a whole. It is not a matter of force. If all the Bangladeshis become educated and motivated with the teaching of Nationalism they must change that. I must seek the better national anthem from the meritorious mass Bangladeshi Nation to address their Nation Properly.
> 
> 
> Nationalism is the Grace of Almighty. Keep it up.
> 
> Thank you.



Joi Bangla (not the disease) !!!

Bangaalir Joi..

Dravidian Bangaalir Joi..

I have been polluted but I am proud of Sheikh..

Guys please do not ban him..

BTW what is the Bangladeshi Bangla of Dravidian ?

The unpolluted pure-breed vocabulary ?

And what about my horse question ?


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Loyus said:


> Joi Bangla (not the disease) !!!
> 
> Bangaalir Joi..
> 
> Dravidian Bangaalir Joi..
> 
> 
> 
> I have been polluted but I am proud of Sheikh..
> 
> Guys please do not ban him..
> 
> BTW what is the Bangladeshi Bangla of Dravidian ?
> 
> The unpolluted pure-breed vocabulary ?
> 
> And what about my horse question ?



Joy Bangladesh , Not Joy Bangla, as Brihot Bangla is destructed by the conspiracy of Aryan Society led by Shama Prasad in 1947.

Joy Bangladeshi, Not Joy Bangali as Bangali Nation is distributed in different parts of the world such as Bangladesh, Britain, USA, India, Pakistan, Myanmar, Canada, Australia etc. Only Bangali from Bangladesh is Bangladeshi. Another point, Bangladeshi Nation is not composed by only the Bangali ethnicity. Chakma, Garo, Saotal, Marma, Rakhain , Morong and other smaller ethnic people are essential ,compulsory part and parcel of Bangladeshi Nation. So, Joy Bangladeshi is more appropriate. 


Joy Bangladesh, Bangladesh Jindabad.



Tomar amar Thikana Padma, Meghna, Jamuna.



It is not your address. It is mine. Bangladesh is not your topics. It is only mine and other Bangladeshis who recognize their true Ancient Dravidian Bangladeshi origin not the conspiracy of the Aryan Cruel Society.


We are proud to be Bangladeshi. Don't look at us with over curious eyes.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> It is really composed by me. For the use of this anthem some extra cares should be needed. Thus they would feel the touch of Nationalism.
> 
> As I am a Muslim Bangladeshi. For this reason, I have expressed my feelings by Allah Talar Rahamat. When the Hindu Bangladeshi will use that He would say: Ishawar er Obodan, Christian Bangladeshi will use: God er Doyer dan and so on.
> Thus they will get the feelings.
> 
> There is provision for Nastik Bangladeshis. They could say: Progotir Obodan............so on.
> 
> 
> Secularism does not mean the absence of religion. It means the right to express the religious rights without any restriction.( It is special brand of Secularism for Bangladesh, stated by some politicians). I have used the rights. The people of other religion would use their religious manner in national anthem to get the real National feeling. There is freedom of religion.
> 
> 
> Yes If I get any chance, I must try to revive my national anthem. At first , it should be addressed to the nation. It should be demanded by the nation as a whole. It is not a matter of force. If all the Bangladeshis become educated and motivated with the teaching of Nationalism they must change that. I must seek the better national anthem from the meritorious mass Bangladeshi Nation to address their Nation Properly.
> 
> 
> Nationalism is the Grace of Almighty. Keep it up.
> 
> Thank you.





Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Joy Bangladesh , Not Joy Bangla, as Brihot Bangla is destructed by the conspiracy of Aryan Society led by Shama Prasad in 1947.
> 
> Joy Bangladeshi, Not Joy Bangali as Bangali Nation is distributed in different parts of the world such as Bangladesh, Britain, USA, India, Pakistan, Myanmar, Canada, Australia etc. Only Bangali from Bangladesh is Bangladeshi. Another point, Bangladeshi Nation is not composed by only the Bangali ethnicity. Chakma, Garo, Saotal, Marma, Rakhain , Morong and other smaller ethnic people are essential ,compulsory part and parcel of Bangladeshi Nation. So, Joy Bangladeshi is more appropriate.
> 
> 
> Joy Bangladesh, Bangladesh Jindabad.
> 
> 
> 
> Tomar amar Thikana Padma, Meghna, Jamuna.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not your address. It is mine. Bangladesh is not your topics. It is only mine and other Bangladeshis who recognize their true Ancient Dravidian Bangladeshi origin not the conspiracy of the Aryan Cruel Society.
> 
> 
> We are proud to be Bangladeshi. Don't look at us with over curious eyes.



Can you name one verse in The Koran that mentions the word "Aryan"? Or "Dravidian"? In fact, it doesn't. 

The term Aryan is a caste literally meaning "Noble". It doesn't necessarily refer to a race. 

And please, do say my highest regards to your Awami League masters.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Bludgeon said:


> Can you name one verse in The Koran that mentions the word "Aryan"? Or "Dravidian"? In fact, it doesn't.
> 
> The term Aryan is a caste literally meaning "Noble". It doesn't necessarily refer to a race.
> 
> And please, do say my highest regards to your Awami League masters.




All the names of the nations of the world are not described in the Holy Al- Qur'an. But all the Nations are created by Almighty from Same Adam. I have stated my speech about the Dravidian and Aryan very clearly. In fact Aryan is a Cruel human cluster who want to acknowledge them as So called Noble.


I am here representing myself, my nation, my state , not any political parties of Bangladesh.


I am Bangladesh. I am the Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation. All true Bangladeshi thinks like me. This is my identity.


----------



## TopCat

Ok Mr. Dravid friend, can you change this subject and post some old Bengali Dravid picture here so that all we can enjoy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> All the names of the nations of the world are not described in the Holy Al- Qur'an. But all the Nations are created by Almighty from Same Adam. I have stated my speech about the Dravidian and Aryan very clearly. In fact Aryan is a Cruel human cluster who want to acknowledge them as So called Noble.
> 
> 
> I am here representing myself, my nation, my state , not any political parties of Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> I am Bangladesh. I am the Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation. All true Bangladeshi thinks like me. This is my identity.



*YOU* are the Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation? LMAO  

And since when were we Southern Indians? Bengali and the languages spoken in Southern India are completely different from Bengali. Even the food is different (love South Indian food). 

Here's a picture for you to clear your delusions:






The red areas are where Dravidian languages like Telugu, Tamil, Kannada, and Malayalam are spoken. 

You represent Awami League thinking by manipulating history by your will. Sadly for you, reality doesn't work that way. 

And by stating that Bengali is a Dravidian language just said about your credibility. 

Truth of the matter is that majority of Bangladeshis do not even *fully* realize their cultural and historical heritage yet. Even though it's right in front of them. And I am not just talking about 1971. 

And that's got nothing to do with being Dravidian or Aryan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Loyus

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Joy Bangladesh , Not Joy Bangla, as Brihot Bangla is destructed by the conspiracy of Aryan Society led by Shama Prasad in 1947.
> 
> Joy Bangladeshi, Not Joy Bangali as Bangali Nation is distributed in different parts of the world such as Bangladesh, Britain, USA, India, Pakistan, Myanmar, Canada, Australia etc. Only Bangali from Bangladesh is Bangladeshi. Another point, Bangladeshi Nation is not composed by only the Bangali ethnicity. Chakma, Garo, Saotal, Marma, Rakhain , Morong and other smaller ethnic people are essential ,compulsory part and parcel of Bangladeshi Nation. So, Joy Bangladeshi is more appropriate.
> 
> 
> Joy Bangladesh, Bangladesh Jindabad.
> 
> 
> 
> Tomar amar Thikana Padma, Meghna, Jamuna.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not your address. It is mine. Bangladesh is not your topics. It is only mine and other Bangladeshis who recognize their true Ancient Dravidian Bangladeshi origin not the conspiracy of the Aryan Cruel Society.
> 
> 
> We are proud to be Bangladeshi. Don't look at us with over curious eyes.



Oh No !!!

i am barred from entry..
Brother please !!

To keep my Aryan heart from crying can you please give me a Dravidian horse ...

even a Dravidian pony will do..
What about a Bengal Tiger
Is it Dravidian Bengali tiger ?


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Bludgeon said:


> And since when were we Southern Indians? Bengali and the languages spoken in Southern India are completely different from Bengali.
> 
> Here's a picture for you to clear your delusions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red areas are where Dravidian languages like Telugu, Tamil, Kannada, and Malayalam are spoken.
> 
> You represent Awami League thinking by manipulating history by your will. Sadly for you, reality doesn't work that way.
> 
> And by stating that Bengali is a Dravidian language just said about your credibility.
> 
> Truth of the matter is that majority of Bangladeshis do not even *fully* realize their cultural and historical heritage yet. Even though it's right in front of them. And I am not just talking about 1971.
> 
> And that's got nothing to do with being Dravidian or Aryan.



For clarification, the Bangla Speaking Area should be included in red color. I have posted all the thread to prove that.

Bangladeshi Nation is the Continuation of Old Dravidian Nation. I have said enough about that. Please, read them very carefully and try to understand your National Identity.

I am Dravidian Bangladeshi.

You would get all the answers from my previous threads.

This is not my illusion. This is the gist or summary of many historical books and Present Bangladesh is the best answer of that. Aryans are tricker. Never be confused with those stories.


----------



## Avisheik

Shakib whats your point of starting the bangladeshi dravidian vs aryan race thing??


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

The Brihot Bangladesh of Dravidian which was destroyed as result of the conspiracy of Aryan


----------



## monitor

Karachiite said:


> I came here expecting to see pictures



me too but now its turn into a identity battle


----------



## justanobserver

iajdani said:


> Dude, Benali is the direct descendant of Sanskrit. Sanskrit extinct 2000 years ago.
> Sanskrit - > Pakrit -> Meghada Pakrit -> Charjyapada Benali -> Modern Benali.
> Its a constant evolution of language. Benali has very little to do with Dravidian language.
> 
> If you go by the % of Sanskrit volubulary in major languages in sub continent are as follows.
> 
> Hindi/Urdu -> 25% Sanskrit.
> South Indian -> 25% Sanskrit.
> Bengali -> 50% Sanskrit.
> 
> 
> So in every sentence Mr. Sheikh you speak, you basically speak 50% Sanskrit which we call them Totsomo word.



Sanskirt didn't devolve and die out resulting in Prakrit. Sanskrit was language of the elite while Prakrit was language of common folk.

Also, Marathi/Bengali is more like 75% Sanskrit


----------



## kobiraaz

*Children wait for the releif to be unloaded at Tejgoan Airport , Dhaka - January (1972)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## justanobserver

iajdani said:


> South Indian Dravid were all along Hindus and never accepted Buddhism.



There were Buddhist and Jain Kingdoms in South India too ! 






South had it's own flavors of Hinduism, It is speculated that Shaivism (worship of Shiva) originated in Tamil Nadu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*st.Thomas church, Dhaka (1872)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*st.Thomas church, Dhaka, 1902*






---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------

*present day*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Dhaka college (1872)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> For clarification, the Bangla Speaking Area should be included in red color. I have posted all the thread to prove that.
> 
> Bangladeshi Nation is the Continuation of Old Dravidian Nation. I have said enough about that. Please, read them very carefully and try to understand your National Identity.
> 
> I am Dravidian Bangladeshi.
> 
> You would get all the answers from my previous threads.
> 
> This is not my illusion. This is the gist or summary of many historical books and Present Bangladesh is the best answer of that. Aryans are tricker. Never be confused with those stories.



Proof? lol, you proved nothing  

No history scholar is going to buy your crap anyways.


----------



## Maira La

Bludgeon said:


> Proof? lol, you proved nothing
> 
> No history scholar is going to buy your crap anyways.



It's not this fantasia's fault, however, that he keeps churning out history from lalaland.

Blame AL/BNP. They need to fix the history curriculum and include recent, medieval and ancient history. The present curriculum has BD history starting with either Mujib or Zia (when BNP holds the stick). 

We can do nothing about Sheikh's generation though.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Bludgeon said:


> Proof? lol, you proved nothing
> 
> No history scholar is going to buy your crap anyways.




Your recognition is not necessitated at all. Please, read more books to gain real knowledge and discover surroundings. It is better for you. I have done all the work sensibly and of course of true basis.

We are not the myth. We are the continua-tor of ancient Great Dravidian Nation. The modern Bangladeshi Nation. The tricks of Aryan Society and their stooges will be vanquished from the history. We are the answers. This is my final word.


----------



## TopCat

Apocalypse said:


> It's not this fantasia's fault, however, that he keeps churning out history from lalaland.
> 
> Blame AL/BNP. They need to fix the history curriculum and include recent, medieval and ancient history. The present curriculum has BD history starting with either Mujib or Zia (when BNP holds the stick).
> 
> We can do nothing about Sheikh's generation though.


 
Detailed history was taught in school. I still remember, I read Sena dyanasty in our 5th grade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## InFn-0

Seems like Sheikh Shakib Ahmed is actually right. We were originally dravidians. In any case, whether were dravidians or whatever it does nt really matter because because there has been so much intermingling of people from other parts of South Asia and Middle east that the original tribe of Vanga is non existent now. 

To be honest we are still really in the dark about the history of ancient bengal mainly because major sites have not been uncovered yet, almost all of what we know comes from external sources therefore it is not possible to really know what our ancient history is. In any case, for those who are interested in learning about the ancient stuff check this link out which talks a lot about our Buddhist history and so on. Highly recommended.

arsenic poisoning in Bangladesh/India


----------



## TopCat

InFn-0 said:


> Seems like Sheikh Shakib Ahmed is actually right. We were originally dravidians. In any case, whether were dravidians or whatever it does nt really matter because because there has been so much intermingling of people from other parts of South Asia and Middle east that the original tribe of Vanga is non existent now.
> 
> To be honest we are still really in the dark about the history of ancient bengal mainly because major sites have not been uncovered yet, almost all of what we know comes from external sources therefore it is not possible to really know what our ancient history is. In any case, for those who are interested in learning about the ancient stuff check this link out which talks a lot about our Buddhist history and so on. Highly recommended.
> 
> arsenic poisoning in Bangladesh/India


 
Well, Its a misleading article. Bengal had very little to do with Dravid. Rajbangshis of Norht Bengal are Dravid with their dravid language. Most Dravid migrated to bengal became integrated to Bengali population. They did not even contribute to our language either.

Deshi means locals and are Austro Asiatic line of race. Not Dravid which many thinks due to darker skin.

Now go to this article whch shows our languistic rood which is closely related to the original inhabitant and migrant. We have hardly any Dravid vocubulary in Bengali language. We have Sanskrit, Deshi, Chinese, Persian, Arabic, English etc but no Dravid word. 

Dont you think its bit strange when inhabitants are Dravid and there is no Dravid word in its language??

Bengali vocabulary - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avisheik

InFn-0 said:


> Seems like Sheikh Shakib Ahmed is actually right. We were originally dravidians. In any case, whether were dravidians or whatever it does nt really matter because because there has been so much intermingling of people from other parts of South Asia and Middle east that the original tribe of Vanga is non existent now.
> 
> To be honest we are still really in the dark about the history of ancient bengal mainly because major sites have not been uncovered yet, almost all of what we know comes from external sources therefore it is not possible to really know what our ancient history is. In any case, for those who are interested in learning about the ancient stuff check this link out which talks a lot about our Buddhist history and so on. Highly recommended.
> 
> arsenic poisoning in Bangladesh/India



You, get influenced very easily my friend.

Bengali is a indo-aryan language.

Most bengalis were hindus, then buddhist, then hindus again and then finally muslims.

There are no such thing as being a dravidian or aryan. Those are language groups

We are closer to north indians than south indians genetically

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

InFn-0 said:


> Seems like Sheikh Shakib Ahmed is actually right. We were originally dravidians. In any case, whether were dravidians or whatever it does nt really matter because because there has been so much intermingling of people from other parts of South Asia and Middle east that the original tribe of Vanga is non existent now.
> 
> To be honest we are still really in the dark about the history of ancient bengal mainly because major sites have not been uncovered yet, almost all of what we know comes from external sources therefore it is not possible to really know what our ancient history is. In any case, for those who are interested in learning about the ancient stuff check this link out which talks a lot about our Buddhist history and so on. Highly recommended.
> 
> arsenic poisoning in Bangladesh/India



Vanga Kingdom is no more dear. 

My main point against our spin doctor Sheikh Shakib Ahmed is that he claims Bengali to be a Dravidian language. This is entirely false. 

Hear actual Dravidian languages such as Tamil and Telugu. And then compare them to Bengali. The result is that they have absolutely nothing in common. 

I frankly do not know just how many people like our spin doctor are around in BD spreading ancient conspiracy theories. Those are the works of small minds. 

Bengali is an Indo-Aryan language. End of story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

banglarmanush said:


> You, get influenced very easily my friend.
> 
> Bengali is a indo-aryan language.
> 
> Most bengalis were hindus, then buddhist, then hindus again and then finally muslims.
> 
> There are no such thing as being a dravidian or aryan. Those are language groups
> 
> We are closer to north indians than south indians genetically



Most ancient tribes were animists. Their ideas were eventually incorporated into the various religious beliefs (Hinduism) of North Indian migrants.

And yes, Vanga is long gone. Bengali has nothing to do with Dravidian languages. And it's outrageous to suggest radical modification of modern Bengali.


----------



## kobiraaz

*A Man Operating a Silk Loom at Ghotal (Ghatal) in Medinipur, Bengal - 1873 *






---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------

*Honeymoon Lodge, Barrackpore Park, - Bengal 1878 *






---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------

*The Cenotaph, Barrackpore Park - 1878*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

Apocalypse said:


> *Most ancient tribes* were animists. Their ideas were eventually incorporated into the various religious beliefs (Hinduism) of North Indian migrants.
> 
> And yes, Vanga is long gone. Bengali has nothing to do with Dravidian languages. And it's outrageous to suggest radical modification of modern Bengali.


 
The tribe theory also proved wrong as ancient Bengal had its own civilization not that they all were tribes. Wari Bawtessar ruin proved that, which were very advanced and one of the earliest civilization which used currency as the medium of trades. They had trade route to south east asia and even Srilanka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

* Barrackpore Park - 1865 *

* Gothic ruin with creepers in Barrackpore Park*

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## kobiraaz

* Government House Walk*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

Apocalypse said:


> Most ancient tribes were animists. Their ideas were eventually incorporated into the various religious beliefs (Hinduism) of North Indian migrants.
> 
> And yes, Vanga is long gone. Bengali has nothing to do with Dravidian languages. And it's outrageous to suggest radical modification of modern Bengali.



Well the adivashis were aminist but not the bengalis. Btw mahabharat mentioned that, Karna, one of the greatest warrior in mahabharat, ruled vanga.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

* Exterior of a Banyan tree*






---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------

*Lake Scene

*


----------



## TopCat

banglarmanush said:


> You, get influenced very easily my friend.
> 
> Bengali is a indo-aryan language.
> 
> *Most bengalis were hindus, then buddhist, then hindus again and then finally muslims.*
> There are no such thing as being a dravidian or aryan. Those are language groups
> 
> We are closer to north indians than south indians genetically




By the time Islam came to Bengal the population believed to half hindus and half buddhist. As Hindu political system and text used to consider buddhist as a sect of Hinduism, most people take that, all were Hindus. Infact most Buddhist did not converted back to Hinduism in Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

*Interior of a Banyan tree

*






---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------

*Group portrait of Hindu ascetics (Sadhu) - Eastern Bengal 1860's *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## InFn-0

banglarmanush said:


> You, get influenced very easily my friend.
> 
> Bengali is a indo-aryan language.
> 
> Most bengalis were hindus, then buddhist, then hindus again and then finally muslims.
> 
> There are no such thing as being a dravidian or aryan. Those are language groups
> 
> We are closer to north indians than south indians genetically



You are right that i am influenced very easily. 

On the other hand could you give me a link where it says the bengali people's religion went like hindu-buddhist-hindu-muslim? because from what i have read it went like unknown-buddhist-hindu-muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

who is the english lady in the pics farhan? The photographers wife or is she some important lady?


----------



## TopCat

banglarmanush said:


> Well the adivashis were aminist but not the bengalis. Btw mahabharat mentioned that, Karna, one of the greatest warrior in mahabharat, ruled vanga.



Mahabarat did not give any date, and mostly epic. It can not be a reference. The definition of kingdom that time was very vague. Kings used to live under bigger kings. There were overlapping territory of every kingdom and had very loose sovereignty that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Bengali Hindu Women in Prison in Alipur (Now in West Bengal, Kolkata) - c1856 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

InFn-0 said:


> You are right that i am influenced very easily.
> 
> On the other hand could you give me a link where it says the bengali people's religion went like hindu-buddhist-hindu-muslim? because from what i have read it went like unknown-buddhist-hindu-muslim.


 
well nanda, mauryan, gupta and other indian empires ruled bengal and they were mostly hindu. According to the hindu epic mahabharat, Karna a hindu warrior and native of either anga or vanga, was the ruler of vanga. Furthermore bengal was very near the places where hindusim was developed


----------



## TopCat

InFn-0 said:


> You are right that i am influenced very easily.
> 
> On the other hand could you give me a link where it says the bengali people's religion went like hindu-buddhist-hindu-muslim? because from what i have read it went like unknown-buddhist-hindu-muslim.



The people in this region were all along hindus even the tribes. There were no animist rather they used to pray animals, sun moon etc which are hiduism not exactly as Bhraminical hinduism but Hindus.

Vedic hinduism 1700 BC used to preach monotheism later turned polytheism. But I believe the enlightened sects of Hindus who were original montheist were later formed Buddhism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

banglarmanush said:


> who is the english lady in the pics farhan? The photographers wife or is she some important lady?



i dont know actually.
These photos were taken by Samuel Bourne - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------

*
Porters, North Bengal - c1856 *






---------- Post added at 02:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 PM ----------

*Group of Drummers (Dhaki) - Eastern Bengal 1860's *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

iajdani said:


> Mahabarat did not give any date, and mostly epic. It can not be a reference. The definition of kingdom that time was very vague. Kings used to live under bigger kings. There were overlapping territory of every kingdom and had very loose sovereignty that time.



Well i think its mostly a war fought by different kingdoms in south asia. That character, karna, was mentioned early in the mahabharat, so i am guessing vanga was a hindu nation


----------



## kobiraaz

*I was a lil bit right Abir Da *

_In Eastern Bengal, members of the Dom ethnic group were trappers and hunters, as well as manufacturing mats, baskets and drums in the towns and *on occasion acting as undertakers.* As Hindus, the principal festival of the Doms was the Sravannia Puja, during which pigs were sacrificed and their blood mixed with milk and spirits offered to the deity. Doms are usually segregated from the mainstream community as outcastes._


----------



## InFn-0

iajdani said:


> The tribe theory also proved wrong as ancient Bengal had its own civilization not that they all were tribes. Wari Bawtessar ruin proved that, which were very advanced and one of the earliest civilization which used currency as the medium of trades. *They had trade route to south east asia and even Srilanka.*



This is very much possible because the original Vangas were master shipbuilders and textile makes (jamdani/muslin). Actually our shipbuilding industry goes back to the vangas. That is ofcourse as far as i have studied.


----------



## Avisheik

The bengali ppls clothing in the 1860s were very different from us. I wonder if we have some pics of common bengalis in the 16th century how different their clothing will be from ours.


----------



## LaBong

Faarhan said:


> *I was a lil bit right Abir Da *
> 
> _In Eastern Bengal, members of the Dom ethnic group were trappers and hunters, as well as manufacturing mats, baskets and drums in the towns and *on occasion acting as undertakers.* As Hindus, the principal festival of the Doms was the Sravannia Puja, during which pigs were sacrificed and their blood mixed with milk and spirits offered to the deity. Doms are usually segregated from the mainstream community as outcastes._



Yes undertaker was one of their professions, the once feared Lethel and Thangare in rural Bengal also were Doms.


----------



## LaBong

iajdani said:


> The tribe theory also proved wrong as ancient Bengal had its own civilization not that they all were tribes. Wari Bawtessar ruin proved that, which were very advanced and one of the earliest civilization which used currency as the medium of trades. They had trade route to south east asia and even Srilanka.



Legend has it, Sri Lanka which was once called Sinhala, was named after a Bengali prince Bijay Singha. 

Vijaya of Sri Lanka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> At the beginning of the chronicle (see History of Sri Lanka) the King of Banga (Bengal) is married to the daughter of the King of Kalinga. Their daughter, Suppadevi, was not only 'very fair and very amorous', but was also prophesied to consummate a 'union with the King of beasts



http://lakdiva.org/mahavamsa/chap006.html

Also present Sri Lanka national anthem was originally influenced by Tagore himself!


> Tagore visited Sri Lanka thrice &#8211; 1922, 1930 and 1934 &#8211; and was instrumental in the renaissance of its culture. He wrote the national anthem for two countries &#8211; India and Bangladesh &#8211; and influenced the anthem in Sri Lanka. The Sri Lankan national anthem was written by Ananda Samarakoon, most probably in 1939-40, while he was Tagore's disciple at Visva-Bharati University. Samarakoon's first Shantiniketan stint ended after six months but he heralded a new brand of Sinhalese music influenced by Rabindra sangeeth.



Sri Lanka to release stamp on Tagore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Vintage Photograph of a Street Trader - Eastern Bengal 1860's *







---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------

*Great Banyan Tree at Botanical Gardens in Howrah near Calcutta (Kolkata) *






---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------

*East Pakistani Refugees (Woman and Child) in India - Krishnanagar 1971 *






---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------

*Pariah woman in front of a Hut near Calcutta (Kolkata) - 1851 *






---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------

*Bengal Village Showing villagers Outside Thatch Houses, Bullock Cart Near Roadside - Samuel *






---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------

*Bengal Village Showing villagers Outside Thatch Houses, Bullock Cart Near Roadside - Samuel *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Md Akmal

&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;
 Part-1)

&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2507;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2496; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2527;- &#2476;&#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2455;&#2468;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2454;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2463; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2460;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2467; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2447;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2478;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;, &#2454;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2537; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2439;&#2441;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2503; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2468;&#2482; &#2477;&#2498;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507; &#2439;&#2441;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2496;&#2527; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2486;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453; &#2447; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2499;&#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2467; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2459;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2437;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2454;&#2499;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2510;&#2488;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2510; &#2438;&#2460; &#2489;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2538; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2510;&#2488;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478; &#2474;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2482; &#2477;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;&#2451;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2488;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2524; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2497;&#2488;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2524;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2524;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2524;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2437;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2527;&#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2474;&#2469; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2467; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2447;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2524;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2524;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2527;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2524;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2488;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2527; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2477;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2451;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2524;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2524;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2477;&#2503;&#2470; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2524;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2474;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2524;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2474;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488; &#2489;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2474;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2489;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;- &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2524;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2524;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2480;&#2497;&#2486; &#2448;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447; &#2460;&#2503;&#2465; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2486;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2439; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2527; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470; &#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2539; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2540; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2404; &#2472;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2486;&#2503;&#2470; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2463;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2486;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2458;&#2482;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2460;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; 

&#2447;&#2439;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2507;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2434;&#2486; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2489; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2451;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2527; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2476; &#2472;&#2495;&#2474;&#2496;&#2524;&#2472;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480;&#2404; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2476;&#2497;&#2460;&#2503; &#2488;&#2489;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2487;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2527; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2478;&#2507;&#2456; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2474;&#2496;&#2524;&#2472;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527; &#2455;&#2508;&#2468;&#2478; &#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2497;&#2454; &#2488;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2479;&#2497;&#2455; &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2467; &#2447;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2459;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2470;&#2497;&#2435;&#2454; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2486; &#2437;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2497;&#2454; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2453; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503; &#2465;&#2497;&#2476; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2468;&#2435;&#2474;&#2480; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2456;&#2497;&#2467;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2486;&#2507;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2507;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2468;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2467;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2451;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2486;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2477;&#2527;&#2503; &#2477;&#2496;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2467; &#2447;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2441;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

*&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;

* (Part-2)

&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2527; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#8216;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2404; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494; &#2439;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495; &#2476;&#2524; &#2476;&#2524; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2477;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;, &#2471;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468; &#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2458;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2503;&#2470; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2477;&#2455;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482; &#2474;&#2486;&#2497;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2404; &#2479;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494; &#2460;&#2460;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;...
&#8216;... &#2447;&#2439; &#2461;&#2455;&#2524;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2470; &#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2461;&#2494;&#2474; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2468;&#2447;&#2476; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2460;&#2494; &#2479;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2460;&#2496;&#2476; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2474; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463;&#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494; &#2476;&#2504;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2477;&#2503;&#2470; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;&#8217; 

&#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472;&#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2482; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2486; &#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482;&#2404; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2404; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488; &#2437;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2474;&#2496;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2507;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2496;&#2480;-&#2477;&#2494;&#2457;&#2472; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2437;&#2476;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2504;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2482;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2453;&#2507;&#2458; &#2451; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2453;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2433;&#2453;&#2524;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507; &#2489;&#2496;&#2472;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2478;&#2468; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2474;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2470;&#2482; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494; &#2474;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2438;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2460;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2451; &#2472;&#2524;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2438;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2488;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2438;&#2460; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; 

&#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2451; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2455;&#2494;&#2489;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2495;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2468;&#2482; &#2455;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2459;&#2527;&#2486;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2527; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2472; &#2479;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2404; &#2540;&#2534;&#2534; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2540;&#2538;&#2541; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2486;&#2486;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2455;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2507;&#2471;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2478; &#2476;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463; &#2437;&#2486;&#2507;&#2453; &#2466;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2527; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2476; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2477;&#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2463;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480;&#2467; &#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472; &#2486;&#2507;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2476;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2455;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476; &#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; Early History of India &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2486;&#2486;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2478;&#2464;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2464; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2455;&#2508;&#2468;&#2478; &#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2486;&#2486;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2404; &#8216;&#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#8217; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2472;&#2527; &#2460;&#2504;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2441;&#2510;&#2474;&#2496;&#2524;&#2472; &#2451; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; 

&#2460;&#2504;&#2472; &#2451; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2480;&#2453;&#2478;&#2404; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2503;&#2471;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2453;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2470;&#2509;&#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2451; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2460;&#2504;&#2472; &#2438;&#2460;&#2507; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2527;&#2453;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2459;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2496;&#2527; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482;-&#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2504;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2489;&#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2527; &#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2482;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2482;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2482;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486; &#2464;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496; &#2474;&#2498;&#2460;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2441;&#2470;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;- &#8216;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2478;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2451; &#2460;&#2504;&#2472; &#2451; &#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494; &#2489;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2496; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2438;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2482;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;&#8217;


----------



## Md Akmal

*&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;*(Part-3)

&#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2488;&#2496; &#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463; &#2451; &#2437;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2461;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;... &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2535;&#2535;&#2534;&#2534; &#2454;&#2499;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503; &#2476;&#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2495;&#2482;&#2460;&#2495; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2476;&#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2535;&#2535;&#2534;&#2534; &#2454;&#2499;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2404; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2482;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495; &#2489;&#2503;&#2455; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2535;&#2535;&#2543;&#2537; &#2454;&#2499;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2470;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2469; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2535;&#2535;&#2543;&#2543; &#2454;&#2499;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404;

&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463; &#2489;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2482; &#2441;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2451; &#2477;&#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2538;&#2534;&#2534; &#2454;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503; &#2458;&#2496;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2463;&#2453; &#2475;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2475;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2508;&#2480;&#2476;&#2507;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2482; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2540;&#2536;&#2543; &#2454;&#2499;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2458;&#2496;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2535;&#2536;&#2534; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2540;&#2536;&#2543; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2458;&#2496;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2463;&#2453; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2475;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------

*[&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;
/COLOR]* Part - 4)

*&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2535;&#2538; &#2486;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2468;&#2494;*

&#2535;&#2536; &#2486;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2535;&#2537; &#2486;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2495;&#2482;&#2460;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2486; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2535;&#2539; &#2486;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2482;? &#2447; &#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2441;&#2474;&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2455;&#2468; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2510; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2471;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2527; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472; &#2455;&#2497;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2435;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2478;&#2468;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2499;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2470;&#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2494; &#2458;&#2498;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2471;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2474;&#2498;&#2433;&#2460;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2478;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2451; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2463;&#2494; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2468;&#2497;&#2455;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2527;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496;&#2472; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2451; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527;&#2453;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2451; &#2488;&#2497;&#2488;&#2434;&#2489;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2507;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2480; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486;&#2439; &#2472;&#2527;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2453;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2460;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2468;&#2497;&#2455;&#2482;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496;&#2472; &#2489;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482; &#2477;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2460; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2468;&#2497;&#2455;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2504;&#2478;&#2497;&#2480; &#2482;&#2434; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2507;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2498;&#2463; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2464;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2479;&#2478; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2452;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2486; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2437;&#2474;&#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2535;&#2538;&#2535;&#2535;-&#2535;&#2536; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2470; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2404; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2437;&#2474;&#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2451; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475; &#2438;&#2482; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2477;&#2527;&#2494;&#2476;&#2489; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2451;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2479;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2486; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2479;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2437;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2479;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2447;&#2480; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2486;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2471;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2486;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2527;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2468;&#2435;&#2474;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2504;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2460;&#2496;&#2470;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2460; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2507;&#2524;&#2472; &#2538; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2498;&#2463; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2460; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2460;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2454;&#2524;&#2455; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495; &#2464;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497; &#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;-&#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2496; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2454; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2476;&#2470;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2439;&#2460;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503; &#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2496; &#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2453;&#2494; &#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461; &#2470;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2465;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2489;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2463;&#2472; &#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472; &#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2498;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2477;&#2495;&#2524; &#2460;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2468;&#2497;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2508;&#2472;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2507;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2508;&#2472;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2478; &#2488;&#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2453;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2465;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2494;&#2524;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2435;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2468;&#2497;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2460;&#2508;&#2472;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2480;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2479;&#2470;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2454;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2454; &#2479;&#2470;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2470;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2508;&#2472;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2508;&#2472;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2482; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2474;&#2496;&#2524;&#2472;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2479;&#2470;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2439; &#2477;&#2527;&#2434;&#2453;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480; &#2453;&#2468;&#2497;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2438;&#2472;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2461;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2477;&#2527;&#2494;&#2476;&#2489; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2510;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489; &#2451; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2439; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2470;&#2499;&#2525; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496; &#2488;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2468; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;


----------



## Md Akmal

*[&#2441;&#2474;&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;
/COLOR]*

&#2535;&#2535;&#2543;&#2541; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2535;&#2539;&#2536;&#2539; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2438;&#2475;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2471;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2460;&#2494;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2507;&#2455; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488; &#2456;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2472;&#2504;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2499;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496; &#2482;&#2524;&#2494;&#2439;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2451;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487; &#2460;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2451; &#2476;&#2507;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527; &#2477;&#2476;&#2456;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2456;&#2497;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2489;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2471;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2535;&#2539;&#2540;&#2536; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2439;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2478; &#2482;&#2507;&#2470;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2524; &#2455;&#2494;&#2524;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478; &#2489;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2476; &#2451; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2536;&#2534; &#2460;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2542;&#2534; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2539;&#2486;&#8217; &#2480;&#2467;&#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2535;&#2534; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2480;&#2467;&#2474;&#2467; &#2482;&#2524;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2471;&#2494;&#2451; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2437;&#2468;&#2435;&#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2437;&#2476;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2468; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2472;&#2527; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2469;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2404;

&#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;
&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2535;&#2534;&#2534;% &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2535;&#2534;&#2534;% &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2486;&#2434;&#2453;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2527; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2539;&#2534;% &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2539;&#2534;% &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2404; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2539;&#2534;% &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2534;&#2534;% &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2486;&#2434;&#2453;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2535;&#2541;% &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2542;&#2537;% &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2535;&#2541;% &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2535;&#2534;&#2534;% &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2527; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2543;&#2537;% &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2541;% &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2510; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; (&#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2435; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;, &#2474;&#2499;.&#2535;&#2543;&#2541

&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;
&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2437;&#2476;&#2471;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2451; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2489;&#2472;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2489;&#2472;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2497;&#2472; &#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2458;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2439;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2496; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2489;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2489;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2494; &#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2451;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2497;&#2472; &#2477;&#2507;&#2455; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2482;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2461;&#2497;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2468; &#2451; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2507;&#2470; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2496;&#2468; &#2474;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2488;&#2496; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2458;&#2468;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2467; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2527; &#2451; &#2458;&#2494;&#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2478;&#2497;&#2456;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463;&#2439; &#2472;&#2527; &#2438;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2451;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2456;&#2482; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2453;&#2497;&#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2524; &#2480;&#2453;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2447;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2535;&#2537; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2486;&#2507;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2476;&#2480; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470; &#2441;&#2474;&#2482;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2497;&#2488;&#2434;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2437;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2495;&#2486;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2468; &#2489;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2479;&#2508;&#2476;&#2472; &#2459;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2475;&#2482;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2472; &#2451; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472; &#2478;&#2455;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2453;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2496; &#2451; &#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2456;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2527;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2482; (&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2489 &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2460;&#2527;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2535;&#2543; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463; &#2438;&#2453;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2508;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2453;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2451; &#2460;&#2527;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2438;&#2453;&#2476;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2507;&#2472; &#2480;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463; &#2454;&#2488;&#2480;&#2497;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503;&#2404; (An Advanced history : Re Mayodan, P-441-43)

&#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472; &#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2488;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2456;&#2482; &#2479;&#2497;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2451; &#2451;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2527;&#2477;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2468;&#2435;&#2474;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2456;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2476;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2486;&#2468; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2503;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497; &#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2438;&#2475;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2456;&#2482;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2504;&#2460;&#2496; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2475;&#2460;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2438;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2451;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480;&#2476;&#2482; &#2451; &#2463;&#2507;&#2465;&#2480;&#2478;&#2482; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2470;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; (&#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;, &#2474;&#2499;&#2435; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541

&#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2488;&#2475; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2486;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2454; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2488;&#2480;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2478;&#2497;&#2456;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2438;&#2453;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487; &#2476;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2496;&#2480;&#2497;&#2489;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2477;&#2507;&#2455; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2479;&#2497;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2451;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2470; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2451;&#2464;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2468;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2464; &#2451; &#2486;&#2495;&#2454; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2459;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2451;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404; &#8216;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2460;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2464; &#2486;&#2495;&#2454;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2488;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;, &#2441;&#2474;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478; &#2451; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404;&#8217; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447;&#2468;&#2470;&#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2451; &#2478;&#2497;&#2456;&#2482;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2470; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2451;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2404; &#2441;&#2474;&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2470; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2482;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2475;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2543; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2452;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2497;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2467;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2535; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447;&#2468;&#2470;&#2509;&#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2496; &#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488; &#2474;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2507;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2474;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2475;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2486;&#2507;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2507;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#8216;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2471;&#2495; &#2482;&#2497;&#2463;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404;


----------



## mil-avia

Faarhan said:


> *Pariah woman in front of a Hut near Calcutta (Kolkata) - 1851 *


 *Why "Pariah?" Was she a so-called Untouchable?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## justanobserver

iajdani said:


> Vedic hinduism 1700 BC used to preach monotheism later turned polytheism. But I believe the enlightened sects of Hindus who were original montheist were later formed Buddhism.



Buddhism is not monotheist, it's Atheist/Agnostic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*'&#2541;&#2535; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2476;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;, &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2496; &#2476;&#2489;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2486;&#2507;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; '&#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2482;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480;' &#2447;&#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2535;&#2543;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2477;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496;&#2404;&#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2482;&#2495;&#2482; &#2543; &#2472;&#2434; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2496; &#2476;&#2489;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2486;&#2507;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2455;&#2468; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2537;&#2535;&#2486;&#2503; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2535;&#2535; &#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2478; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488; ! &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488; &#2459;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2536; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2541; &#2439; &#2460;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2477; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;*
*
Major Jalil Sector 9 Commander With Osmani *






*, &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2482;&#2495;&#2482; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; , &#8220;&#2537;&#2535;&#2486;&#2503; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2535;&#2534;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503; &#2470;&#2486;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; (&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496 &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2470;&#2499;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2404; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2463;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495; &#2404;&#8221; (&#2437;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; , &#2474;&#2499;&#2435; &#2539;&#2543;, &#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2535;&#2543;&#2543;&#2534; )*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

*Happy Birth Day Tarek Zia*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

iajdani said:


> Hindi/Urdu -> 25% Sanskrit.



Maybe true for Hindi but not true for Urdu though. Urdu is Arabic, Farsi and Turkic based.


----------



## LaBong

> ` &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2535;&#2534;&#2534;% &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2535;&#2534;&#2534;% &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2486;&#2434;&#2453;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2539;&#2534;% &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2539;&#2534;% &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2404; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2539;&#2534;% &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2534;&#2534;% &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2486;&#2434;&#2453;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2535;&#2541;% &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2542;&#2537;% &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2535;&#2541;% &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2535;&#2534;&#2534;% &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2543;&#2537;% &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2541;% &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2510; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; (&#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2435; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;, &#2474;&#2499;.&#2535;&#2543;&#2541`



&#2438;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482; &#2458;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2468; % &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2468; % &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476; &#2463;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2468;&#2507; &#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2495;!!

Dear Akmal, please do inform us of the percentage break-up of Hindu-ness and Muslim-ness in you.


----------



## eastwatch

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> I am Dravidian Bangladeshi.
> 
> You would get all the answers from my previous threads.
> 
> This is not my illusion.



In the present day Bangladesh, the British masters brought here many Dravidian people, men and women, from south India in early 19th Century to work as road and toilet cleaners. Usually, we call them Methor. They may also be called Muchis or cobblers. I have no intention to offend a person for his/her job and I believe in equality of human beings. So, if you belong to this Methor Community of Bangladesh, well, it is ok. But, not all the people of BD belong to that community.

On the contrary, if you do not belong to that Dravidian Methor community already, then you have the freedom to take a wife from them. Your offsprings will certainly be regarded as Methor/Dravidian in the context of Bangladesh. You will love that, no doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Md Akmal

LaBong said:


> &#2438;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482; &#2458;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2468; % &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2468; % &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476; &#2463;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2468;&#2507; &#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2495;!!
> 
> Dear Akmal, please do inform us of the percentage break-up of Hindu-ness and Muslim-ness in you.




@ Are bhai I got the article, I liked the article so I pest it. About myself I tried my best but you know in North Bnegal areas people are less educated. I some how managed to get the name of my great great grand father through pathernal side. My grandfather was a "Imam" of a musque with only "minor pass". His skin was white. His name was Md Abdul Karim Munshi. I saw him during the "Milad Mahfil", he used to narrate in urdu without understanding the meaning of it. Since I read little bit of urdu I could understand what he is telling. It seems during the British times most of the "Wasmahfils" were narrated in urdu and farsi. In our locality I saw one school teacher who was through in Arabic, urdu, and farsi and could talk in all languages. From my maternal side they were more less educated and hence less Islamic minded. I saw my maternal grand grand father. His name was "Pania Sarkar" and they were called " Morol ". So, it seems my paternal side came from Persia and my maternal side was "Nomo Shudra" convertee. Now about the % I think 80% (muslim) and 20%(hindu). I remember, the day my wife came to our house after marraige my mother accepted her with " kashar thali " having "prodip" and rice on the plate. Lately I realised these are hindu traditions. Well in our localities most of the customs what now I realised are hindu culture and traditions but still we are following it. These will continue........!!!!!!!!!!

@ About the article to some extent the writer is correct. Definitely it has some impact on the family and activities and since Akbar was the great King so it had a great impact. In the true sense we never consider Akbar as a true muslim. His "Din-e-Iahi" was a complete bulshit.


----------



## Avisheik

Md Akmal said:


> @ Are bhai I got the article, I liked the article so I pest it. About myself I tried my best but you know in North Bnegal areas people are less educated. I some how managed to get the name of my great great grand father through pathernal side. My grandfather was a "Imam" of a musque with only "minor pass". His skin was white. His name was Md Abdul Karim Munshi. I saw him during the "Milad Mahfil", he used to narrate in urdu without understanding the meaning of it. Since I read little bit of urdu I could understand what he is telling. It seems during the British times most of the "Wasmahfils" were narrated in urdu and farsi. In our locality I saw one school teacher who was through in Arabic, urdu, and farsi and could talk in all languages. From my maternal side they were more less educated and hence less Islamic minded. I saw my maternal grand grand father. His name was "Pania Sarkar" and they were called " Morol ". So, it seems my paternal side came from Persia and my maternal side was "Nomo Shudra" convertee. Now about the % I think 80% (muslim) and 20%(hindu). I remember, the day my wife came to our house after marraige my mother accepted her with " kashar thali " having "prodip" and rice on the plate. Lately I realised these are hindu traditions. Well in our localities most of the customs what now I realised are hindu culture and traditions but still we are following it. These will continue........!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> @ About the article to some extent the writer is correct. Definitely it has some impact on the family and activities and since Akbar was the great King so it had a great impact. In the true sense we never consider Akbar as a true muslim. His "Din-e-Iahi" was a complete bulshit.



"Din-e-Iahi" was more of a moral code, rather than religious code


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*New Bedford buses were launched, Dhaka (1966)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

*Folk singer Abbasuddin Ahmed (L), Ustad Alauddin Khan (M) and Kazi Motahar Hossain (R) at Bardhaman House, Dhaka (1955)*


----------



## Al-zakir

Md Akmal said:


> I remember, the day my wife came to our house after marraige my mother accepted her with " kashar thali " having "prodip" and rice on the plate. Lately I realised these are hindu traditions. Well in our localities most of the customs what now I realised are hindu culture and traditions but still we are following it. These will continue......



I am shocked and disappointed. As seem your mother preserving her forefather culture. I mean she came from converted family as fer your info. This practice should be discard immediately. We do not do it, so why should you? Newly wedded wife should be welcome with some sweet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh
> Bangladesh Praner Bangladesh
> Amar Shonar Bangladesh
> Amar Praner Bangladesh
> Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh.
> 
> Amra A Matir Shantan
> Matir Vetore Taja Pran
> Allah Talar Rahamat
> Amar Preo Bangladesh
> Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh.
> 
> Amar Ase Sroter Nodi
> Ase Aro Sunil Shagor
> Ase Pahar Jhorna
> Aro Ase Shoshsher Math
> Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh.
> 
> Amra Kokhono Hobo Na Beiman
> Desh Preme Hobo Garian
> Rokto Bindo o Debo
> Shantite Thakbo
> Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh.
> 
> Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh
> Bangladesh Praner Bangladesh
> Amar Shonar Bangladesh
> Amar Praner Bangladesh
> Bangladesh Amar Bangladesh.



Tell you what! I like this anthem over the current one. Current Bd anthem needs go because it doesn't represent us. Tagore was neither Bangladeshi nor Muslim. As a matter of fact he was very anti-Islamic. So it's only justify to remove current anthem and replace it with something that truly represent Bangladesh and it's people. I would like to emphasize that new anthem should be written from Islamic view point along with land scape of the nation.


----------



## Md Akmal

Al-zakir said:


> Tell you what! I like this anthem over the current one. Current Bd anthem needs go because it doesn't represent us. Tagore was neither Bangladeshi nor Muslim. As a matter of fact he was very anti-Islamic. So it's only justify to remove current anthem and replace it with something that truly represent Bangladesh and it's people. I would like to emphasize that new anthem should be written from Islamic view point along with land scape of the nation.



@ The present national anthem was written during the partition of Bengal in 1906-1911 by Tagore. The song was written in order to inspire the Bengalee people to raise their voice against the British for the annullment of partition.

@ I saw one documentary movie from Calcutta TV, there I saw all the songs of Tagore which were played repeatedly during our liberation war. Infact during 1906-1911 period there was an cultural revolation throughout Bengal in each and every corner where all these songs of Tagore were played. There were lot of cultural group which spread all over and their only jop was to convince the local people against the partition of Bengal and finally "amar sonar bangla" was played. The movement had very little support from the majority muslim people of Bengal. Some of these cultural organisation still exist like "Udichi" with the same zeal !!!!!! 

[/COLOR]


Al-zakir said:


> I am shocked and disappointed. As seem your mother preserving her forefather culture. I mean she came from converted family as fer your info. This practice should be discard immediately. We do not do it, so why should you? Newly wedded wife should be welcome with some sweet.



@ Al-zaker, you are from Sylhet and that is why most of your social cultures and traditions are muslim oriented. But you see in greater Dinajpur, Jessore, Barisal and Khulna people still follow still old cultures and traditions. During the "Wahabi" movement in the 19th century some of these old cultures and traditions were wiped out but again in the name of Bengalee culture these are now again practiced. All those Islamic "Alems", Islamic scholars, "Ulema-mashek" were systematically eliminated during and after liberation war. I know some inccidents of Noakhali where the Indian Army silently killed many Islamic Scholars in those days. Systematically and in a planned manner the Islamic scholars'backbone is broken down so that they never stand properly in a society. 

@ Have you seen the Bengalee movie, " Noyun Moni " and "Golapi ekhon Traine" ??? Now, if you keenly observe the movie then what you see ??? Is it not malengering Islamic ideals ???????


----------



## monitor

Faarhan said:


>



Its a new picture in old Bangla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Faarhan said:


> *Happy Birth Day Tarek Zia*


 


*&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2456;&#2495; *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Photograph of the tomb and mosque of Panch Pir, at Sonargaon near Dhaka in Bangladesh, from the Archaeological Survey of India Collections, taken by W. Brennand in 1872. The province of Dhaka was brought under Islamic rule in the 13th century, first by the Delhi Sultanate then by the independent sultans of Bengal, after which it was taken by the Mughals in 1608. Sonargaon was the capital of sultans of Bengal from the 13th century until 1608 when Islam Khan, the Mughal Governor, transferred the capital of the whole province to the nearby city of Dhaka, now the capital of Bangladesh. In the 18th century the city of Dhaka was eclipsed by Murshidabad under the Nawabs of Bengal and its population diminished. In 1858 all the territories held by the East India Company (including Dhaka) were brought under British rule. The mosque in this view is described in Alexander Cunningham, Report of a tour in Bengal and Bihar in 1879-80 (ASI vol XV, Calcutta, 1882), p. 139: 'These are five small brick tombs arranged in one line on a platform about 4 feet high. Nothing whatever is known about the holy men who are entombed in them. Along the edges of the platform there are some unfinished brick pillars, which look as if they had been intended for the support of a roof, or perhaps only a trellised railing. To the south-east there is a small neglected brick mosque, now fast hastening to ruin.' Although it is not certain who the Panch-Pirs (five Holy men) were, they were venerated in parts of Bengal particularly among poor or lower class village folk who sought asylum under their protection.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

Faarhan said:


> *Happy Birth Day Tarek Zia*


Heard he is not a clean politician

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

Musalman said:


> Heard he is not a clean politician



No politician is. However he is more dirty than the others. He is the one of the main reasons why bnp lost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Musalman said:


> Heard he is not a clean politician



He is currently hiding in the UK.


----------



## MINK

Old Pictures of South Asia


----------



## monitor

Musalman said:


> Heard he is not a clean politician



Who is a clean politician in this days ?


----------



## monitor

Bludgeon said:


> He is currently hiding in the UK.



Taking treatment and waiting for his turn after Joy


----------



## Zabaniyah

monitor said:


> Taking treatment and waiting for his turn after Joy



Whatever it takes to remove this current regime  

Although, we do need cleaner politicians. That guy really crossed his limits during the BNP administration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Photograph of Dacca (Dhaka) taken in the 1880s, from an album 'Architectural Views of Dacca', containing 13 prints by Johnston and Hoffman. View looking along the river Buriganga towards the city of Dhaka situated on the left bank. A Hindu temple tower stands at the water's edge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

Wonderful pics. Thanks for sharing. 

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------




Faarhan said:


> *"Kumar Ramendra Narayan Rai choudhury" at Joydebpur palace with tiger. He is famously known in history as the "Bhawal Sanyasi" c early (1900) (Joydevpur Palace, Dhaka )*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 AM ----------
> 
> *Urdha-Bahu Sannyasi, Eastern Bengal (1860)
> 
> Print showing a 'sanyasi' or wandering Hindu mendicant taken by an unknown photographer in the early 1860s. Sanyasis or sadhus are holy men who have taken the path of renunciation. In the Hindu tradition, a man's life was divided into four ashramas or stages: brahmacharya (childhood and celibate youth), grihastha (householder) vanaprastha (householder devoted to spiritual pursuits) and sanyasa (ascetic). Sanyasa was in essence the culmination of an ideal life, when a human being practised austerity and tried to discover life's truths and oneness with God. Having turned their back on material comforts, sanyasis sported unshorn hair and beards, meditating and performing rigorous penances and retreating to isolated caves, forests and hills. In modern times, they appear more as wandering mendicants than true holy men, roaming India, begging for food. Sanyasis have a particular allegiance to Shiva (one of the three great gods of the Trinity in Hindusim) who is also known as The Great Ascetic. He is usually visualised meditating, seated crosslegged on a tigerskin, smeared with ash, wearing a loincloth and with matted hair, garlanded with a rudraksha mala or necklace of seeds, Rudra being one of his many names. Sanyasis smear their bodies with sacred ash or bhasma, they sometimes wear or sit on animal skins, and they use rudraksha seed rosaries. This is one of a series of portrait studies of individuals and groups from Eastern Bengal (modern Bangladesh and Assam). It is possible that they were taken in response to the Government of India's call for photographs representing various ethnic types and castes from across the sub-continent.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------
> 
> *Portrait of a Dosadh 'syce' or groom - Eastern Bengal 1860's
> *


 
I read a book on the story of Bhawal Sannyasi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Photograph taken by Fritz Kapp in 1904 of a large tank or reservoir in Dilkusha Gardens in Dacca (now Dhaka), part of an album of 30 prints from the Curzon Collection.

Source: bl.uk (British Library)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Bludgeon said:


> Whatever it takes to remove this current regime
> 
> Although, we do need cleaner politicians. That guy really crossed his limits during the BNP administration.


 

I think he might have taken lesson that corruption need to have a limit. limit less corruption have greater chance to get caught . he is our only hope if you don't want to vote Jamat .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

monitor said:


> I think he might have taken lesson that corruption need to have a limit. limit less corruption have greater chance to get caught . he is our only hope if you don't want to vote Jamat .



So next time he will do corruption in a limited way?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Photograph taken by Fritz Kapp in 1904 with a general view looking towards a pavilion in the Nawab's Shahbagh gardens in Dacca (Dhaka, now the capital of Bangladesh), part of an album of 30 prints from the Curzon Collection.




Photograph taken by Fritz Kapp in 1904 of a large garden house built by the Nawabs in the Dilkusha Gardens in Dacca (now Dhaka), part of an album of 30 prints from the Curzon Collection. Garden Houses were large buildings designed in the European style and set in extensive grounds. Dilkusha Gardens were adjacent to the watery Motijheel area, near swamps and marshes. The commercial heart of present-day Dhaka has since engulfed the area. Lord Curzon was Viceroy of India from 1899-1905. In February 1904, he toured Eastern Bengal and visited Dhaka on the 18th and 19th where he stayed at the Ahsan Manzil Palace. This album of gelatine-silver prints commemorates his Dhaka visit, though it is not a record of it and only presents us with general views. Kapp worked as a commercial photographer from the 1880s onwards and had studios in Chowringhee Road and Humayun Place in Calcutta. From the early 1900s he had a studio in Wise Ghat Road in Dhaka.

Source: bl.uk (British Library)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Guys why do you buy prothom alo and daily star propaganda??? Maybe Tarek Zia is not clean but he is better than any other politician in Bangladesh and really a patriotic one.... People expected him more as he was Zia's son, only clean politician in the history of Bangladesh.....

As you all know last army led caretaker Govt tried to form a new Party, tried to get rid of Sheikh family and Zia family.... They had to destroy tarek's popularity.....They worked on it.. NSI and other intelligence agency tried hard to defame him, still failed to prove a single allegation. As you know, Caretaker Govt. was supported by Civil society Led by P.alo editor Motiur.... His paper played a key role in defaming him..... 

Believe me, If you want to see BD a prosperous one, People like Tarek and Babar is your only option........ 

Yes get rid of Mamun, Falu, Harish chowdhury, Iskandar Mirza who used Tarek for corruption......

Many news paper reported that Khaleda Already sidelined them , and party runs on Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir.......


----------



## kobiraaz

Md Akmal said:


> @ Are bhai I got the article, I liked the article so I pest it. About myself I tried my best but you know in North Bnegal areas people are less educated. I some how managed to get the name of my great great grand father through pathernal side. My grandfather was a "Imam" of a musque with only "minor pass". His skin was white. His name was Md Abdul Karim Munshi. I saw him during the "Milad Mahfil", he used to narrate in urdu without understanding the meaning of it. Since I read little bit of urdu I could understand what he is telling. It seems during the British times most of the "Wasmahfils" were narrated in urdu and farsi. In our locality I saw one school teacher who was through in Arabic, urdu, and farsi and could talk in all languages. From my maternal side they were more less educated and hence less Islamic minded. I saw my maternal grand grand father. His name was "Pania Sarkar" and they were called " Morol ". So, it seems my paternal side came from Persia and my maternal side was "Nomo Shudra" convertee. Now about the % I think 80% (muslim) and 20%(hindu). I remember, the day my wife came to our house after marraige my mother accepted her with " kashar thali " having "prodip" and rice on the plate. Lately I realised these are hindu traditions. Well in our localities most of the customs what now I realised are hindu culture and traditions but still we are following it. These will continue........!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> @ About the article to some extent the writer is correct. Definitely it has some impact on the family and activities and since Akbar was the great King so it had a great impact. In the true sense we never consider Akbar as a true muslim. His "Din-e-Iahi" was a complete bulshit.



80% Assalamu Alaikum and 20% Namashkar to Akmal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

Faarhan said:


> *Guys why do you buy prothom alo and daily star propaganda*??? Maybe Tarek Zia is not clean but he is better than any other politician in Bangladesh and really a patriotic one.... People expected him more as he was Zia's son, only clean politician in the history of Bangladesh.....
> 
> As you all know last army led caretaker Govt tried to form a new Party, tried to get rid of Sheikh family and Zia family.... They had to destroy tarek's popularity.....They worked on it.. NSI and other intelligence agency tried hard to defame him, still failed to prove a single allegation. As you know, Caretaker Govt. was supported by Civil society Led by P.alo editor Motiur.... His paper played a key role in defaming him.....
> 
> Believe me, If you want to see BD a prosperous one, People like Tarek and Babar is your only option........
> 
> Yes get rid of Mamun, Falu, Harish chowdhury, Iskandar Mirza who used Tarek for corruption......
> 
> Many news paper reported that Khaleda Already sidelined them , and party runs on Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir.......



By your standards which newspaper does not spread propaganda. Closing your eyes on articles which criticises him will only blind your judgement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Faarhan said:


> Guys why do you buy prothom alo and daily star propaganda??? Maybe Tarek Zia is not clean but he is better than any other politician in Bangladesh and really a patriotic one.... People expected him more as he was Zia's son, only clean politician in the history of Bangladesh.....
> 
> As you all know last army led caretaker Govt tried to form a new Party, tried to get rid of Sheikh family and Zia family.... They had to destroy tarek's popularity.....They worked on it.. NSI and other intelligence agency tried hard to defame him, still failed to prove a single allegation. As you know, Caretaker Govt. was supported by Civil society Led by P.alo editor Motiur.... His paper played a key role in defaming him.....
> 
> Believe me, If you want to see BD a prosperous one, People like Tarek and Babar is your only option........
> 
> Yes get rid of Mamun, Falu, Harish chowdhury, Iskandar Mirza who used Tarek for corruption......
> 
> Many news paper reported that Khaleda Already sidelined them ,* and party runs on Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir*.......



Is Mirza Fakrul less fit than Tarique. Does Tarique have better IQ than Mirza? Why you want corrupt Tarique when Mirza is doing great job?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

My great Grandfather Abdul Aziz was a tax collector in the region And Established Mosque Madrasas beside our house and used to work as Imam in that Mosque, hence our family is known as Molla family  ..... His skin was like Bengalis.......... And my Grandfathers wife was arab descendent with fair skin, Her name was Umme Honey... so i am mixed .......


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Kabuliwalas (Afghans) chatting on Eid day, Dhaka (1954)

---------- Post added at 04:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 AM ----------







Children in identical dress on Eid day-Dhaka (1954)

---------- Post added at 04:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 AM ----------







Governor Sher-e-Bangla AK Fazlul Haque at home on Eid day, Dhaka (1954)

---------- Post added at 04:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 AM ----------







On way to visit relatives on Eid day , Dhaka (1954)

photographer- James Burke

---------- Post added at 04:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 AM ----------







Eid day Fair, Dhaka (1954)

photographer- James Burke

---------- Post added at 04:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 AM ----------







Offering Eid prayer, Dhaka (1954)

Photographer- James Burke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

iajdani said:


> Is Mirza Fakrul less fit than Tarique. Does Tarique have better IQ than Mirza? Why you want corrupt Tarique when Mirza is doing great job?



Mirza Fakhrul is a great man, and i want him as next prime minister...... But I was suggesting not to defame Tareq blindly.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Faarhan said:


> Mirza Fakhrul is a great man, and i want him as next prime minister...... But I was suggesting not to defame Tareq blindly.



Avoid political talk here!!!

---------- Post added at 04:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 AM ----------








Ustad Alaudding Khan (L) and Jaynul Abedin (R), Dhaka (1955)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

A jute factory, Postogola , Dhaka (1919)

photographer- Fritz Capp

---------- Post added at 04:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 AM ----------







Dhaka (1887) - After The Tornado

---------- Post added at 04:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 AM ----------







Writer Jahanara Imam, Dhaka (1957)

---------- Post added at 04:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 AM ----------







Nawabzadi Ahmedi Bano Begum, daughter of Nawab Salimullah and Nawab Begum Raushan Akhtar. (1928)

Ahsan Manzil Palace, Dhaka,
Photographed by K.M.Ajmal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Dhaka Race Course (1890's)

A VIP British couple stroll through the lawns of the in Dhaka Race Course


----------



## kobiraaz

These photos are already posted Samee.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

ritish soldiers , Dhaka (1933)


----------



## Md Akmal

Faarhan said:


> 80% Assalamu Alaikum and 20% Namashkar to Akmal



@ Actually, Faarhan, Abir asked for it % wise that is why I gave him % wise.


----------



## kobiraaz

^ i was kidding...


----------



## Al-zakir

eastwatch said:


> In the present day Bangladesh, the British masters brought here many Dravidian people, men and women, from south India in early 19th Century to work as road and toilet cleaners. Usually, we call them Methor. They may also be called Muchis or cobblers. I have no intention to offend a person for his/her job and I believe in equality of human beings. So, if you belong to this Methor Community of Bangladesh, well, it is ok. But, not all the people of BD belong to that community.
> 
> On the contrary, if you do not belong to that Dravidian Methor community already, then you have the freedom to take a wife from them. Your offsprings will certainly be regarded as Methor/Dravidian in the context of Bangladesh. You will love that, no doubt.



Very good answer to Dravidian Sheikh. I find it very funny. I mean your choice of the words. 

But, I heard those people were brought by either Mughal or Sultan of Bengal. Any truth in it?


----------



## InFn-0

IMO regardless of who is the prime minister, AL will be run by Sheikh family and BNP will be run by Zia family, otherwise there will be total anarchy within them. My understanding is we need something of a revolution to get rid of these two parties, non of them are competent enough to run Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## eastwatch

Al-zakir said:


> Very good answer to Dravidian Sheikh. I find it very funny. I mean your choice of the words.
> 
> But, I heard those people were brought by either Mughal or Sultan of Bengal. Any truth in it?


 
No, these Methor, Muchi, Dom of Dravidian stock of soth India were brought in by the British govt. British also took many thousdands of Tamils to Sri Lanka for rubber plantation work. They also sent many of the south Indian Dravirs to Malay, also to work as labours in the rubber plantation.

Although these Methor Dravidians were brought in by the British, but Bangalis also have a little mix of Dravirs in their blood since the very ancient times. Rakhal Das Bannerjy was one of the most prominent Historians during the British time. He was active in the discovery of Mohenjodaro and Harappa civilization, now in Pakistan.

'Bangalar Itihash' is a history book composed by him. He wrote in that book something like this, 'Uttor Theke Elo Mongol, Dokkhin Theke Elo Dravir, Aar Choto Nagpur Theke Elo Negro Jatio Jonogosthi. Ei Tin Jater Shongmisrone Sristi Holo Adi Bangali. Tara ki Juddhobigroher Madhyome, Na Ki Eki Mondire Eki Bigroher Pujo Dewar Madhyome Porshpor Poroshporer Majhe Bilin Hoye Gelo Ei Tothyo Itihash Deyna'.

There are some tribes such as Shaotal who probably remain without any further mixing of people who arrived in this land in latter times, during both Hindu and Muslim period. But, most of the 1st assimilated people were further assimilated during many Centuries of pre-Islamic time when many other groups also migrated from all the area that surround Bengal.

Muslims from the central asia and poor Arab countries were the new addition to the migration process. These people were again assimilated into those locals who took Islam as their religion. This is an ongoing process. But, initially, there were very few mixing of bloods between those foreign Muslims whose status was above the local converts. 

In the course of many centuries, the mixing is still not complete. However, it will continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Firuz Minar in West Bengal, built by a Sultan (1488-1490) of direct Ethiopian descent :* 



*Related links : one, two, three , four and five.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Map : Mediaeval Bengal, Ethiopia, Eurasia and Africa, 2206 x 2217 pixels.

Related links : one and two.*


----------



## monitor

Faarhan said:


>



Will this picture ever return any time ?


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> 'Bangalar Itihash' is a history book composed by him. He wrote in that book something like this, *'Uttor Theke Elo Mongol, Dokkhin Theke Elo Dravir, Aar Choto Nagpur Theke Elo Negro Jatio Jonogosthi. Ei Tin Jater Shongmisrone Sristi Holo Adi Bangali.* Tara ki Juddhobigroher Madhyome, Na Ki Eki Mondire Eki Bigroher Pujo Dewar Madhyome Porshpor Poroshporer Majhe Bilin Hoye Gelo Ei Tothyo Itihash Deyna'.



Well, It did not explain the Sanskrit factor. None of them actually spoke Sanskrit. Then again it only talked about immigrant, did not talk about any original inhabitant. On top of everything, he was not aware of Wari Bawtessar ruins which was discovered only recently. Wari Bawtessar ruin infact contradict most of the earliest Gajakhuri.

I believe there were very little Dravid came to this land anytime in the history. When Dravid moved southward, why on earth they will arrive to this land only to face Aryans??? There were significant Aryan settlement here not Davidian as there is no Dravid word in our Bengali vocubulary but Aryan Sanskrit consist 75% of it.

My 2 cents...


----------



## Roybot

You should be able to look at yourself and be able to tell if there is any "Aryan" in you. Similarity in language doesn't mean anything. 

_'Uttor Theke Elo *Mongol*, Dokkhin Theke Elo *Dravir*, Aar Choto Nagpur Theke Elo "*Adivasi* Jatio Jonogosthi. Ei Tin Jater Shongmisrone Sristi Holo Adi Bangali._

This description seems about right for majority of Bangladeshis.


----------



## TopCat

Roybot said:


> You should be able to look at yourself and be able to tell if there is any "Aryan" in you. Similarity in language doesn't mean anything.



I just looked at myself. Could not find Dravid either. 

Regarding the Red part. Are you inventing something here? Why language does not mean anything? You think the migrant just hired some Aryans to teach them Sanskrit and they just forgot about their original language over night??? Anthropologist will look first the languistic root of people to learn about their origin. Other factors come later.



> _'Uttor Theke Elo *Mongol*, Dokkhin Theke Elo *Dravir*, Aar Choto Nagpur Theke Elo "*Adivasi* Jatio Jonogosthi. Ei Tin Jater Shongmisrone Sristi Holo Adi Bangali._
> 
> This description seems about right for majority of Bangladeshis.


 
I already talked about this in my earlier post. This phrases did not include the people who lived there originally. It did not take into consideration of the language factor. Did not take into consideration of the fair skinned people here either. Did not take into consideration of the earlier civilization which are discovered recently. All are migrant. Weired.


----------



## mil-avia

*The serial verb formation in the Dravidian languages*


----------



## mil-avia

*Simplified map : Language families in South Asia* :*



** Slightly inaccurate.*


----------



## mil-avia

*Infographic : Ancient trade between Indus Valley Civilization and Oman, 1100 x 768 pixels*


----------



## mil-avia

*Dravidian and Australoid people : black represents present distribution  plus sites with prehistoric skeletal material  and dots probable former distribution :*





*Related links : one and two.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Living and former populations with possible Negritoid / Veddoid affiliations (two maps) :












During the advance of the Aryans into the northwestern India (c 1500-800 BC), most of Vanga was under forest and was inhabited by indigenous people of proto-Australoid origin, later to be known as the Veddoid. Nevertheless, Vanga and its neighbouring areas remained outside the domain of the Aryans because of its riverine terrain and forest cover.


Related map : Negrito and Veddoid minorities in Myanmar, Thailand and Malay peninsula / Malaysia.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

Distribution map for *mtDNA* lineages and haplogroups present in India and the Andaman islands. The non-caste populations are considered individually, whereas the figures for castes are separated north/south along the borders of Goa, Karnataka, and Andhra Pradesh. The upper pie charts depict the percentage of M versus non-M haplotypes, whereas the lower ones indicate the percentage of M2 and M4 expressed as a proportion of all M haplotypes. The figures for ethnic populations from West Bengal and Tamil Nadu have been conflated for the purposes of clarity, although they do conceal the fact that neither the Irula or Kota samples contained any M2. Despite this, the average of M2 in the total non-caste population exceeded 20%, compared to approx. 10% for caste populations. New data sets of additional Indian ethnic groups confirm these distributions. This asymmetry is not reflected in the data for M4, which displays a more even distribution :







Map showing the different Pakistani and north-west Indian populations and their maternal genetic components, 805 x 665 pixels :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

Faarhan said:


> Same structure still there now painted blue



@ It seems that the "Third Gate" is little bit shifted towards South I mean towards the old airport.


----------



## mil-avia

*The southern dispersal hypothesis and the South Asian archaeological record: Examination of dispersal routes through GIS analysis : G Docs / PDF*

*(This document about South Asia prehistory has 21 pages and 4 maps)*


----------



## mil-avia

*Genetic distances between eight South Asian (incl. Bengalis) and seven western Eurasian populations, calculated for 16 Y-DNA haplogroups :


Related link*


----------



## mil-avia

*Bengal and other states of Asia 1000 - 1100 A.D. :*



*Related posts*


----------



## mil-avia

*Evolution of Bangla (Bengali) and other Indo-European languages with timeline:



Related posts*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*A nineteenth century manuscript from Sylhet region (although Sylhet was never part of Bengal proper before 1947) :



*


----------



## eastwatch

mil-avia said:


> *Firuz Minar in West Bengal, built by a Sultan (1488-1490) of direct Ethiopian descent :*
> 
> 
> 
> *Related links : one, two, three , four and five.*



I am surprised to see such a beautiful Minaar built by Sultan Saif ud Din Firoz Shah of Bengal sometime in 1480s. It is still well preserved. There was a time when Arabs and Abysinians had come to Bengal and made this land their permanent home. During the second half of 15th Century there were 8,000 Abysinian troops in the Bengal Army. 

However, contrary to the statement given in the related posts you have sent, Firoz Shah was not an Abysinian and nor the Sultan after him, Qutubuddin Mahmud Shah. Rather, the latter was killed by one of his palace attendants whose name was Sidi Badr, a Khoja. Malik Andil was of Abysinian general of Bengal army, but he was at the border at the time of killing the Sultan.

He rushed to the Capital and the Emirs asked him to kill Sidi Badr. Sidi Badr was killed by him and he took over the Sultanate of Bengal. But, he himself was defeated and killed by his Prime Minister Syed Hussein Shah at a latter time, who was the descendent of an Arab migrant. Any way, Sultan Firoz Shah was not an Abysinian. He was a Bangali of Turkic origin. So, the title of the Minaar is a little misleading.

Now, another problem will arise from some posters. Why there are not any Abysinian words in Bengali? So, it is not a part of history, but only a story. Racism should be avoided at any cost when we study history. History should be read as it is.


----------



## monitor

This thread certainly going to be the most important thread for any Bengali who wants to explore his history 
culture and heritage

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

Reported for sticky!


----------



## mil-avia

eastwatch said:


> During the second half of 15th Century there were 8,000 Abysinian troops in the Bengal Army.



*First learnt about Abyssinian troops in the History textbook of Bangladesh Open Univ (tertiary level) many years back. Same for the Scythian Calendar.


B.O.U. History book also discussed about the military and economic genius Alauddin Khilji's  price control policy, learnt about him and his policy the first time in that book.


Came across ancient Munda (Austro-Asiatic) linguistic background in one of the Sociology or Anthropology textbook. Related link.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> Now, another problem will arise from some posters. Why there are not any Abysinian words in Bengali? So, it is not a part of history, but only a story. Racism should be avoided at any cost when we study history. History should be read as it is.



Well good point. A language can not be created or imposed. Its the conveniency of the people how they communicate with each other. You have to go deep to get your answer why those Abysinian word were not incorporated in Bengali. Did abysinians ever used their native in this country or it was convenient for them to just use Arabic or farsi as they were the government servent. Also I bet they were not given equal status as those came from Turky or Central Asia. You also mentioned in your earlier posts few months back they were driven out of the Bengal to south India in later dates (I dont know about their history though).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

mil-avia said:


> *A nineteenth century manuscript from Sylhet region :
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks for posting this. When I was a kid I saw a person in our village who could read this script to recite Puthis. His son knows this as well. Strange that some people till this date can read these script even though no formal education ever provided with this very script. I dont know how its been passed on generation after generation without any schooling???

If I have time I will try to learn that as well and teach that to my children.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Well good point. A language can not be created or imposed. Its the conveniency of the people how they communicate with each other. You have to go deep to get your answer why those Abysinian word were not incorporated in Bengali. Did abysinians ever used their native in this country or it was convenient for them to just use Arabic or farsi as they were the government servent.
> 
> Also I bet they were not given equal status as those came from Turky or Central Asia. You also mentioned in your earlier posts few months back they were driven out of the Bengal to south India in later dates (I dont know about their history though).



You have a long memory. Yes, after Syed Hussein Shah came to power by defeating Muzaffar Shah (Malik Andil), the Abisinian general and later a Sultan of Bengal, the new Monarch expelled the Abisinians to south India (which part, I do not know) sometime in 1493/94 AD. Their many million descedents, now certainly mixed with local populace, must be living there as Indians Muslims. 

However, I also ASSUME that not all those people could have been expelled. Probably, those who supported Muzaffar Shah were mainly expelled and many might have remained in Bengal as it was already their homeland. We can see traces of them in some of our Muslim faces. It is similar as seeing Arab faces and other foreign looking faces among us.

Another point, not all Africans are pure Negroes. Many are pure Arab or European looking. Many of them are again in between Arab and Negroes. Abysinia is a place what we call today Eritria and Ethiopisa.They are certainly dark-skinned, but not as dark as a Nigerian or a Ghanain. Their physical features are also different from pure blooded Negroes. Abysinians have very handsome straight faces like the Arabs, but with dark skin and a little curled hair. It is same also with the people of northern Sudan. 

Thing is, Abysinian and north Sudanese are mixed blooded people. Being at the border between black Africans and Arabs, they are the mixed descendents of these two groups of people. Now, some of these people came also to our land to find opportunuities. Many of them were expelled, but many might have remaind here. So, we the Muslim Bangalis may also be partly carrying their blood in our veins.

Now, about language. Perhaps, the Habshis spoke their native tongue or Arabic in their houses and spoke Turkic/Persian when inter-mingling with other muslims as well as Hindus. I think, there may be some of their native words in Bengali, but, we are not aware of it. Think of the Bengali word 'Biday' or good bye. We are not aware that it is an Arabic word, 'Al-Bida.' Similarly, 'Thakur' or Devta is also a Turkic word, but we are not aware of it.


----------



## mil-avia

*Ancient migrations of Australoid, Dravidian, Elamite and Sumerian people to various regions of Asia and Pacific including Bengal and China, 940 x 1121 pixels :*



*Related links*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*1 crore or 10 million Buddhist families were in seventh century Bengal according to Samaren Roy's estimate. Brahmin population very small back then  far less than 100,000.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

mil-avia said:


> *Ancient migrations of Australoid, Dravidian, Elamite and Sumerian people to various regions of Asia and Pacific including Bengal and China, 940 x 1121 pixels :*
> 
> 
> 
> *Related links*




Thanks for exploring the truth.

I am Bangladesh. I am the continua-tor of the great ancient Dravidian Nation. The people who doesn't recognize this main root of Bangladeshi Nation are not Bangladeshi at all. Those are confused and have lost their identity or they are outsiders or the the agents of outsiders.

We are not a myth. We are the great Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation.

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------




mil-avia said:


> *1 crore or 10 million Buddhist families were in seventh century Bengal according to Samaren Roy's estimate. Brahmin population very small back then.*



Thanks for destroying all the evil tricks.


----------



## Avisheik

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Thanks for exploring the truth.
> 
> *I am Bangladesh. I am the continua-tor of the great ancient Dravidian Nation. The people who doesn't recognize this main root of Bangladeshi Nation are not Bangladeshi at all. Those are confused and have lost their identity or they are outsiders or the the agents of outsiders.*
> 
> We are not a myth. We are the great Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for destroying the evil tricks.



We aint dravidian. Dont twist history. By the way what evil tricks??


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

banglarmanush said:


> We aint dravidian. Dont twist history. By the way what evil tricks??



Nothing is being twisted. True history is only being explored with the help of very reliable source material. Just try to feel the information of *mil-avia's* previous posts. Thus you must be able to feel the Dravidian Bangladeshi origin. Then you will be confident enough to say that why are you not an Indian or a Pakistani or of other Nationality.


We are the Bangladeshi, continua-tor of the great ancient Dravidian Nation. We are one of the largest homogenous true nation of the world.

Uphold your true nationality.

We are Dravidian Bangladeshi, ready to destroy all the tricks of aggressors(including Aryan) who want to destroy our nationality.
We are united and confident enough to express our identity.


----------



## mil-avia

*In order to accurately determine the ratio of Caucasoid, Australoid, Mongoloid and Negroid genes inside the body of an average Bangladeshi we should perhaps seek help of "deCode Genetics" scientists. LOL.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Just for the record haplogroup R1a found in pretty high percentage (72%) among bengali brahmins.


----------



## mil-avia

*Btw, I am not against any race or oid.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

mil-avia said:


> *Btw, I am not against any race or oid.*



I am also not against any race. I hate them who made class-ism in human population. Class-ism is initiated in our country by the outsider Aryan which is a ha table matter. But Aryans are still very fractional in population and playing dirty tricks to reverse our history. Those should be unmasked and should be put into dustbin as they are the owner of the patent as the initiator of class-ism to destroy our ancient Dravidian Nation, our language. We believe that all are pro genies of same Adam, all are of same human race. Aryans don't recognize that. They want to separate the stronger ones to suppress the weaker ones. We hate that. 

*We are the Bangladeshi, continua-tor of the great ancient Dravidian Nation,the great pro genies of one Adam, one of the largest human Nation.*


----------



## mil-avia

*The decline of the Mughals in Bengal and the growth of the Nawabs :








This webpage mentions "Afghan" five & "Persian" two times.*


----------



## mil-avia

*Role of Persians In the Mughal Politics And Administration : G Docs / PDFhttp://prr.hec.gov.pk/Chapters/343S-3.pdf

This document has 55 pages, 20 tables and mentions "Bengal" 7 times, "Turan/Turani/Turk" 64 times, and "Afghan" 21 times.*


----------



## mil-avia

*Urbanization and the Growth of Muslim Population in North Bengal, 1204 1576: A Historical Appraisal : G Docs / PDF

23 pages document, mentions "Turk" 20 times, "Persia" 16 times, "Arab/Arabic" 14 times and "Afghan" 13 times*


----------



## Avisheik

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Nothing is being twisted. True history is only being explored with the help of very reliable source material. Just try to feel the information of *mil-avia's* previous posts. Thus you must be able to feel the Dravidian Bangladeshi origin. Then you will be confident enough to say that why are you not an Indian or a Pakistani or of other Nationality.
> 
> 
> We are the Bangladeshi, continua-tor of the great ancient Dravidian Nation. We are one of the largest homogenous true nation of the world.
> 
> Uphold your true nationality.
> 
> We are Dravidian Bangladeshi, ready to destroy all the tricks of aggressors(including Aryan) who want to destroy our nationality.
> We are united and confident enough to express our identity.



How can you tell that is a reliable source?? See mil avia previous posts which suggests that Bengali is indo aryan. 

Btw what does race(aryan, dravidian) got to do with Nationality??? 

We aint homogeneous, we are the most heterogenous ppl on the sub continent.
 
One last thing, which school did you go to when you were young?


----------



## Avisheik

LaBong said:


> Just for the record *haplogroup R1a found in pretty high percentage *(72%) among bengali brahmins.



What does that mean? More aryan, dravidian, tibeto-burman??? What about kayasthas?


----------



## eastwatch

Roybot said:


> You should be able to look at yourself and be able to tell if there is any "Aryan" in you. Similarity in language doesn't mean anything.
> 
> _'Uttor Theke Elo *Mongol*, Dokkhin Theke Elo *Dravir*, Aar Choto Nagpur Theke Elo "*Adivasi* Jatio Jonogosthi. Ei Tin Jater Shongmisrone Sristi Holo Adi Bangali._
> 
> This description seems about right for majority of Bangladeshis.



We are talking about history, demographies and migration of people. But, your feeble Indian mind is trying to give a little mosquito bite. It is not desirable. If your illiterate background has nothing to contribute here, then you are not welcome here. Go back to your own pavilion.


----------



## mil-avia

*The Wealth Creators of Bengal

From the earliest days of Egyptian and Roman empires, India continued playing a pivotal role in the world economy. The opening of the silk and spice routes, saw India strengthening her position in the emerging global power system. By the 17th century, India was a force to be reckoned with having earned the reputation of being a land of immense wealth and the manufacturing workshop of the world. The West was lured by the riches of her lands  the spices, silks, the finest yarn and calicoes and in 1750, India accounted for a whopping 25% of the global GDP as compared to Britain's 1.9%. Bengal itself was single-handedly responsible for 20% of the Indian GDP and a staggering 5% of the world market. Silk, spices, cotton textiles and calicoes, indigo and jute all found their way throughout India, Europe and even North & South America. The Kashmiris, Multanis, Afghans, Shaikhs and Bhutias all carried out trade in Bengal. All the while, the traders of Bengal began to expand their operations throughout the country from Nepal, Kashmir and Uttar Pradesh to Maharashtra, Karnataka and Sri Lanka. Bengal's industrial growth was also booming. Shipbuilding was a thriving craft and proving to be a significant industry.*

Iron was also a flourishing industry. Local artisans made iron cannons at Calcutta and Kasimbazar. Bengal also traded heavily in gold, silver and other precious jewels.

The fine craftsmanship, ingenuity and quality of Bengal's textiles and calicoes brought it widespread acclaim in global markets. When the Mughals conquered Bengal in 1576, it is no surprise that they regarded mulmul, or muslin, as their most precious conquest.

The Mughal court established Royal Workshops or Karkhanas in Dhaka, Sonargaon, Jangalbari and Bazetpur to ensure that they received a regular supply of mulmul khas of the finest quality.

By 1776, Bengal silk drove all competitors, except Italian and China silks out of the English markets. And Murshidabad was at the forefront of the silk industry. The Portuguese were the first to procure Murshidabad silk through their Bengali agents. They had virtual monopoly over Bengal's overseas export trade by the second half of the 16th century. The Dutch entered the fray around the beginning of the seventeenth century, and quickly realized that trading Bengal silk was very lucrative.

All these attracted the most famous and richest merchants India had ever seen from Nagor Rajasthan to Patna & subsequently to Dacca. He was none other than the founder of the house of the Jagat Seths - one Hiranand Galeda. The twin towns of Azimganj and Jiaganj also flourished as hubs of both wholesale and retail trade, mainly because of the investments made by *Marwari* merchants and entrepreneurs from Rajasthan who entered the banking and trading businesses. The prosperity and wealth of these merchants was legendary. They acted as middlemen to the European merchants and, at the same time, enjoyed a monopoly in internal trade on items such as rice, oil, pulses, oilseeds and molasses. They also took over Jamindari from the local nawabs in exchange of guaranteed annual revenue. Bengal was thus riding the textile wave that was sweeping European markets. Her share of European imports leaped from 42% in 1689 to 66% by 1738. Despite this fact, the trade of all European countries put together constituted only one third of all Bengal's total exports, the bulk still conducted by Asian merchants.
In 1686, Job Charnock, an ambitious British official became Governor of Bengal. Unlike all other European trade centres that were situated on the western bank of the Hooghly, Charnock settled on the eastern bank, defending it well in case of an attack by the Nawab's army. Thus it was in 1690, that Job Charnock set foot on what is today Neemtolla Ghat in North Calcutta.

It was during this period that the East India Company became a colossus, and the wealth of the East poured into England, accounting for almost 13-15% of all Britain's import between 1699 and 1774. The Company's investors enjoyed generous dividends and capital growth, and the Company's share price more than quadrupled in 2 decades growing from 70 pounds in 1664 to 300 pounds in 1680.

However, the Company had long been the target of protests from protectionist interests, critical of its growing imports of Indian calicoes. Three years later, the British Parliament passed the first of its series of acts forbidding the use and wearing of all wrought silks, Bengalls and calicoes.

Back in India, many English employees doing trade in India were greatly dependent on local merchants for cash and connections. The Company simply did not have the skills or the capacity to buy goods directly from producers, due to lack of funds and the obvious language problem. They, therefore, had to commission local brokers to purchase textiles and other products on their behalf. Indeed Asian trading houses such as those headed by Jagat Seth and Amir Chand (Umichand) were far richer and better connected than the Company.

Edmund Burke, a renowned political thinker, once spoke of the transactions of the House of Jagat Seth as being similar to those of the Bank of England. It is said that Jagat Seth transferred the entire revenue of the eastern provinces through a single Hundi drawn on their Delhi agents, equivalent to almost one and a half crore silver coins, as annual revenue payable to the Mughal Emperor.

It is interesting to note how the Mughal Emperor Farruksiyar conferred the title Banker to the World (Jagat Seth) on Manickchand, the founder of the House. It is recorded by the court chronologist that at the time of the Delhi famine of 1700, the Mughal emperor summoned all his advisors to find a solution. It was Manikchand who rose to the occasion, by lifting the Paan Bira. He recommended that everyone within the Mughal Empire be allowed to issue personal hundis - payable on a future date which also would be transferable. The House of Manikchand acted as a central bank which bought all hundis at a discounted value from the grain merchants as well as other traders. The famine almost immediately vanished as the farmers rich in assets but poor in cash were able to raise money to purchase not only food from neighbouring states, but also seeds and pay for labour in preparation for the next harvest. Thus the House of Manickchand not only protected the farmers from hunger but also created wealth for their firm. So impressed was the Mughal Emperor with the economic foresight of Manickchand that he conferred on him the title of Jagat Seth or 'Banker to the World' for his extraordinary service.

At the beginning of Ali Vardi's reign, the Seth's possessed a capital of 10 crores of rupees. It is no wonder then that Fatehchand was the first banker to be permitted by Murshid Quli Khan, to coin money out of Jagat Seth's own bullion on payment of the usual customs. By 1721, Fatehchand had managed to acquire the sole privilige of coining money, making the House of Jagat Seth, the premier banking institution, and more importantly, acquiring the sole rights to control the price of bullion imported by the European countries. The imported bullion was mostly converted into mughal coins at various mints throughout India.The House of Jagat Seth became conspicuous for its wealth, prosperity and integrity.The opulence and success of the House of Jagat Seth also attracted many more Jain businessman from Rajasthan to settle in the most prosperous part of Bengal  Murshidabad district in the cities of Azimganj and Jiaganj. Their prosperity and wealth were legendry. All of them made fortune by money lending, banking and trading business. They also took Zamindari from the local Nawabs in exchange of guaranteed annual revenue.

Some such prominent families were Singhis, Dugars, Nowlakhas, Dudhorias etc. who thereafter had family and matrimonial alliance with the house of Jagat Seth. For instance a daughter from the house of Singhis was married to Jagat Seth, Mehtab Chand.

The contemporary historian wrote that this part of the world enjoyed highest concentration of wealth. Within one mile radius were residing over 10 billionaire families whose combined wealth was much more than wealth of the entire British Aristocracy. They had palaces designed by French and British Architects as replica of European palaces including Buckingham Palace and owned jewellery better than European Royalties of that time.




*Related posts.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Tibet-Nepal-Bengal trade were carried out mainly by the Kashmiris, Hossains and Faqirs.

Related link.*


----------



## LaBong

@Banglarmanush


----------



## Roybot

eastwatch said:


> We are talking about history, demographies and migration of people. But, your feeble Indian mind is trying to give a little mosquito bite. It is not desirable. If your illiterate background has nothing to contribute here, then you are not welcome here. Go back to your own pavilion.



Haha what?

That has to be the most incoherent insult ever


----------



## Zabaniyah

banglarmanush said:


> We aint dravidian. Dont twist history. By the way what evil tricks??



Why feed that troll bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

LaBong said:


> @Banglarmanush



Umm so what does the r1a dna mean??

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------




Bludgeon said:


> Why feed that troll bro?



He begged me for it


----------



## LaBong

banglarmanush said:


> Umm so what does the r1a dna mean??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> He begged me for it


 
Possible migration from central asia to south asia and east europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Thanks for exploring the truth.
> 
> I am Bangladesh. I am the continua-tor of the great ancient Dravidian Nation. The people who doesn't recognize this main root of Bangladeshi Nation are not Bangladeshi at all. Those are confused and have lost their identity or they are outsiders or the the agents of outsiders.
> 
> We are not a myth. We are the great Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for destroying all the evil tricks.



Frst you have to define what exactly Dravid you meant.
You probably the most confused guy I ever seen. When you talk about Dravid language than we certainly take that as south Indian language and related Dravid are south Indians. If you ask me whether we fall into that group of people then certainly we are not.

Lets talk about the gentic line of the Dravid people again which mil-avia posted.




if you look at the picture which clearly tells that the South Indian Dravid entered India bfore Indus Valley civilization. But other Dravid who entered india after the Indus Valley civilization. That certainly tells that we are not the same group of people. Or probaly these later group of darker skinned people entered India by the time Aryan started entering India. Thats probably the reason there were no segregation between Aryan and darker skinned people, the same way south Indian and Aryan.

*PS: That should answer the Sanskrit factor.*


----------



## integra

Quite a good dose of Infos are being scribbled as it seems over here, some rather interesting debates also. Well as far as my head can synch Bengal was always at a threshold point in this quest for the expansion of early Haplogroups .


LaBong said:


> Just for the record haplogroup R1a found in pretty high percentage (72%) among bengali brahmins.



Well if theres one Haplogroup in Bengal that has to be traced it should be U2C unless youre specifically highlighting some mutations (or a rather lame flame Bait!). Heres what I can find on U2 *(u2c is rather common in BD and WB).*


> Haplogroup U2 is found primarily in South Asia, but probably is of Indo-European origin as it is found at low frequencies throughout the Pontic-Caspian steppe and has been identified in a 30,000 year-old Cro-Magnon from the middle Don valley in Russia. It might have been the dominant haplogroup of the northern forest-steppe foragers who later became the Proto-Indo-Iranian speakers and moved massively to Central and South Asia.






Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> I am Bangladesh. I am the continua-tor of the great ancient Dravidian Nation. The people who doesn't recognize this main root of Bangladeshi Nation are not Bangladeshi at all. Those are confused and have lost their identity or they are outsiders or the the agents of outsiders.
> We are not a myth. We are the great Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation



A rather one sided conclusion isnt it ? Your conclusion seems to be wrong upto a certain extent as Dravids were only a part of the picture. Nothing to do with racism or such as the recent genographic projects have concluded that all of us spreads from Africa anyways. 


This is the migration routes of Haplogroup M, M174, B,F. at around 40k BC.










*Shows that even back then Bengal(not that it was Bengal back then !) was crossed by major Haplogroups spreading from Africa to Autralia.*

Even if one traces back to 60,000 BC, the treads were there. 
Group M





Which means crediting our race to the color of skin be it Dark or Light is rather unfortunate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Loyus

Deleted..Apoloies


----------



## Md Akmal

*United Bengal*

As the Hindu-Muslim conflict escalated and the demand for a separate Muslim state of Pakistan became popular amongst Indian Muslims, the partition of India on communal lines was deemed inevitable by mid-1947. To prevent the inclusion of Hindu-majority districts of Punjab and Bengal in a Muslim Pakistan, the Indian National Congress and the Hindu Mahasabha sought the partition of these provinces on communal lines. Bengali nationalists such as Sarat Chandra Bose, Huseyn Shaheed Suhrawardy, Kiran Shankar Roy, Abul Hashim, Satya Ranjan Bakshi and Mohammad Ali Chaudhury sought to counter partition proposals with the demand for a united and independent state of Bengal. Ideological visions for a "Greater Bengal" also included the regions of Assam and districts of Bihar.[citation needed] Suhrawardy and Bose sought the formation of a coalition government between Bengali Congress and the Bengal Provincial Muslim League. Proponents of the plan urged the masses to reject communal divisions and uphold the vision of a united Bengal. In a press conference held in Delhi on April 27, 1947 Suhrawardy presented his plan for a united and independent Bengal and Abul Hashim issued a similar statement in Calcutta on April 29. A few days later, Sarat Chandra Bose put forward his proposals for a "Sovereign Socialist Republic of Bengal." With the support of the British governor of the Bengal province, Frederick Burrows, Bengali leaders issued the formal proposal on May 20:

1.Bengal would be a Free State. The Free State of Bengal would decide its relations with the rest of India.

2.The Constitution of the Free State of Bengal would provide for election to the Bengal Legislature on the basis of a joint electorate and adult franchise, with reservation of seats proportionate to the population among Hindus and Muslims. The seats set aside for Hindus and Scheduled Caste Hindus would be distributed amongst them in proportion to their respective population, or in such manner as may be agreed among them. The constituencies would be multiple constituencies and the votes would be distributive and not cumulative. A candidate who got the majority of the votes of his own community cast during the elections and 25 percent of the votes of the other communities so cast, would be declared elected. If no candidate satisfied these conditions, that candidate who got the largest number of votes of his own community would be elected.

3.On the announcement by His Majesty's Government that the proposal of the Free State of Bengal had been accepted and that Bengal would not be partitioned, the present Bengal Ministry would be dissolved. A new interim Ministry would be brought into being, consisting of an equal number of Muslims and Hindus (including Scheduled Caste Hindus) but excluding the Chief Minister. In this Ministry, Chief Minister would be a Muslim and the Home Minister a Hindu.

4.Pending the final emergence of a Legislature and a Ministry under the new constitutions, Hindus (including Scheduled Caste Hindus) and Muslims would have an equal share in the Services, including military and police. The Services would be manned by Bengalis.

5.A Constituent Assembly composed of 30 persons, 16 Muslims and 14 non-Muslims, would be elected by Muslim and non-Muslim members of the Legislature respectively, excluding Europeans.

The Muslim League and the Congress issued statements rejecting the notion of an independent Bengal on May 28 and June 1 respectively.[citation needed] The Hindu Mahasabha also agitated against the inclusion of Hindu-majority areas in a Muslim-majority Bengal, while Bengali Muslim leader Khawaja Nazimuddin and Maulana Akram Khan sought the exclusion of Hindu-majority areas to establish a homogenous Muslim Pakistan.[citation needed] Amidst aggravating Hindu-Muslim tensions, on June 3 British viceroy Lord Louis Mountbatten announced plans to partition India and consequently Punjab and Bengal on communal lines, burying the demand for an independent Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*In late mediaeval Bengal traders engaged with trade with Indsonesia were Persian while the trade with Malacca was in the hands of the Tamil Keling merchants.

Related links : one, two, three & four.*


----------



## mil-avia

*Tomé Pires believed that the first Muslim king of Pasai was a Bengali, and that Pasai subsequently had a special relation with Bengal.*

Related link.


* Pasai is in northern Sumatra island or Aceh. *


----------



## Avisheik

Md Akmal said:


> *United Bengal*
> 
> As the Hindu-Muslim conflict escalated and the demand for a separate Muslim state of Pakistan became popular amongst Indian Muslims, the partition of India on communal lines was deemed inevitable by mid-1947. To prevent the inclusion of Hindu-majority districts of Punjab and Bengal in a Muslim Pakistan, the Indian National Congress and the Hindu Mahasabha sought the partition of these provinces on communal lines. Bengali nationalists such as Sarat Chandra Bose, Huseyn Shaheed Suhrawardy, Kiran Shankar Roy, Abul Hashim, Satya Ranjan Bakshi and Mohammad Ali Chaudhury sought to counter partition proposals with the demand for a united and independent state of Bengal. Ideological visions for a "Greater Bengal" also included the regions of Assam and districts of Bihar.[citation needed] Suhrawardy and Bose sought the formation of a coalition government between Bengali Congress and the Bengal Provincial Muslim League. Proponents of the plan urged the masses to reject communal divisions and uphold the vision of a united Bengal. In a press conference held in Delhi on April 27, 1947 Suhrawardy presented his plan for a united and independent Bengal and Abul Hashim issued a similar statement in Calcutta on April 29. A few days later, Sarat Chandra Bose put forward his proposals for a "Sovereign Socialist Republic of Bengal." With the support of the British governor of the Bengal province, Frederick Burrows, Bengali leaders issued the formal proposal on May 20:
> 
> 1.Bengal would be a Free State. The Free State of Bengal would decide its relations with the rest of India.
> 
> 2.The Constitution of the Free State of Bengal would provide for election to the Bengal Legislature on the basis of a joint electorate and adult franchise, with reservation of seats proportionate to the population among Hindus and Muslims. The seats set aside for Hindus and Scheduled Caste Hindus would be distributed amongst them in proportion to their respective population, or in such manner as may be agreed among them. The constituencies would be multiple constituencies and the votes would be distributive and not cumulative. A candidate who got the majority of the votes of his own community cast during the elections and 25 percent of the votes of the other communities so cast, would be declared elected. If no candidate satisfied these conditions, that candidate who got the largest number of votes of his own community would be elected.
> 
> 3.On the announcement by His Majesty's Government that the proposal of the Free State of Bengal had been accepted and that Bengal would not be partitioned, the present Bengal Ministry would be dissolved. A new interim Ministry would be brought into being, consisting of an equal number of Muslims and Hindus (including Scheduled Caste Hindus) but excluding the Chief Minister. In this Ministry, Chief Minister would be a Muslim and the Home Minister a Hindu.
> 
> 4.Pending the final emergence of a Legislature and a Ministry under the new constitutions, Hindus (including Scheduled Caste Hindus) and Muslims would have an equal share in the Services, including military and police. The Services would be manned by Bengalis.
> 
> 5.A Constituent Assembly composed of 30 persons, 16 Muslims and 14 non-Muslims, would be elected by Muslim and non-Muslim members of the Legislature respectively, excluding Europeans.
> 
> The Muslim League and the Congress issued statements rejecting the notion of an independent Bengal on May 28 and June 1 respectively.[citation needed] The Hindu Mahasabha also agitated against the inclusion of Hindu-majority areas in a Muslim-majority Bengal, while Bengali Muslim leader Khawaja Nazimuddin and Maulana Akram Khan sought the exclusion of Hindu-majority areas to establish a homogenous Muslim Pakistan.[citation needed] Amidst aggravating Hindu-Muslim tensions, on June 3 British viceroy Lord Louis Mountbatten announced plans to partition India and consequently Punjab and Bengal on communal lines, burying the demand for an independent Bengal.




It was a noble effort to unite the two bengals, but alas politicians had other things in mind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*The Bengalis were also settled in Malacca, the most important sea-port in Southeast Asia of medieval times, in large numbers and were employed there as workmen, fishers and tailors. From Tomé Pires' evidence it appears that their "sharp-wittedness" aroused the jealousy of the local people of Malacca. It appears that Tomé Pires himself was greatly impressed by the sharp wits of the Bengalis.


Related posts.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

Ooo Bhai its a photo thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Penang World Heritage Site :: Bengali Mosque





Address: Lebuh Leith Penang.*

The South Asians from Bengal first came to Penang in the late 18th century as 'sepoys' and convicts with the East India Company. Francis Light also brought out some Bengal farmers from Calcutta to encourage agricultural enterprise on the island. While the early Bengalis hailed from Bengal, the term 'Bengali' soon came to apply to other northern Indians who travelled overland to Calcutta in West Bengal and then sailed to Penang.

The mosque is believed to have been founded in 1803 on a site granted by the East India Company during George Leith's term as Lieutenant-Governor of Penang. Rebuilt on 1958. Urdu was probably the principal language used in this mosque although in certain periods the dwindling Urdu-speaking population was overshadowed by an increase in Tamil worshippers. Today, the Masjid Bengali has become a base for the Tablighi movement, and the main languages used here are Malay and Tamil.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mil-avia

*Bengali Sunni Jameh Mosque in Yangon, Myanmar (Rangoon, Burma), across from Sule Pagoda, 1600 x 1200 pixels :*



*Title written in Bengali, Burmese and English languages on front wall.*

This mosque is probably the most popular among tourists and business travellers as it is located in the heart of the city, along Sule Pagoda Road. It is 5-min walk from Traders Hotel and about 10-15 min walk from Bogyoke Market (Scott Market). Friday prayers time is the busiest. Prayers hall is air-conditioned. Sule Pagoda is just right in front of it. Halal restaurants are aplenty around the mosque. Just ask locals. UN Representative Mr Ibrahim Gambari offered prayers here when he was in Yangon in 2008 negotiating the release of Daw Aung San Su Kyi with the Myanmar military government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mil-avia

*Masjid Jamek Bengali, Yangon, 1000 x 750 pixels :*



No doubt that this is one of the big masjids with a distinctive mosque design, looking from outside. It is located along the road leading all the way to the downtown area. The masjid is surrounded by ******* living in the apartments. Only 10 min drive from the downtown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

integra said:


> Well if theres one Haplogroup in Bengal that has to be traced it should be U2C unless you&#8217;re specifically highlighting some mutations (or a rather lame flame Bait!). Heres what I can find on U2 *(u2c is rather common in BD and WB).*



I'm really not comfortable at discussing this as this sometimes come under borderline racism, but yeah Bengali Brahmins do show high frequency of R1A1. 

Please follow the link : Polarity and Temporality of High-Resolution Y-Chromosome Distributions in India Identify Both Indigenous and Exogenous Expansions and Reveal Minor Genetic Influence of Central Asian Pastoralists


----------



## Al-zakir

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> I am Bangladesh. I am the continua-tor of the great ancient Dravidian Nation. The people who doesn't recognize this main root of Bangladeshi Nation are not Bangladeshi at all. Those are confused and have lost their identity or they are outsiders or the the agents of outsiders.
> 
> We are not a myth. We are the great Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation.




You are a real Sheikh or fake Sheikh. Usually in South Asia, Sheikh are considered as Arab descent. So, How can you be Dravidian and Sheikh at the same time.


----------



## mil-avia

*The formation of Chinese maritime networks to Southern Asia, 1200-1450 : PDF / G Docshttps://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...ncOwNL&sig=AHIEtbQVJ3QNeijFB2Mv_FQuOhbrGFENZg

This document has 33 pages and mentions "Bengal" 69 times.*


----------



## Zabaniyah

Al-zakir said:


> You are a real Sheikh or fake Sheikh. Usually in South Asia, Sheikh are considered as Arab descent. So, How can you be Dravidian and Sheikh at the same time.



He's a troll.


----------



## LaBong

Actually there is a theory that says Dravidian farmers came to India from somewhere near South West Persia which is bolstered by presence of Brahui population in Pakistan, Afghanistan and Iran. However Brahui people shows more genetic similarity with Indo Iranians of west Asia than Dravidians of India, and most other data suggests independent centres of indigenous plant domestication in India. 

Regarding caste system, it has been proved that the origin of it was the ancient tribal hierarchical structure in India with spread of Neolithic settlement, much earlier before arrival of Indo-European speaking Pastoralists. However Indo-European speakers could have assumed the role of higher castes when they arrived. Also genetic studies show vast majority of Indian maternal gene pool, both of Indo-European speakers and Dravidian speakers, are identical, therefore the immigration after late Pleistocene settlement might have been male mediated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

LaBong said:


> Actually there is a theory that says Dravidian farmers came to India from somewhere near South West Persia which is bolstered by presence of Brahui population in Pakistan, Afghanistan and Iran. However Brahui people shows more genetic similarity with Indo Iranians of west Asia than Dravidians of India, and most other data suggests independent centres of indigenous plant domestication in India.
> 
> Regarding caste system, it has been proved that the origin of it was the ancient tribal hierarchical structure in India with spread of Neolithic settlement, much earlier before arrival of Indo-European speaking Pastoralists. However Indo-European speakers could have assumed the role of higher castes when they arrived. Also genetic studies show vast majority of Indian maternal gene pool, both of Indo-European speakers and Dravidian speakers, are identical, therefore the immigration after late Pleistocene settlement might have been male mediated.



My question, Is post Indus dravid who migrated to India spoke Indu-Aryan language or not or they learnt it after the arrival?


----------



## LaBong

The language came from outside with very few gene inflow, however Sanskar of the language happened in sub-continent. 

There are many instances in history where native population adopts a foreign language like - Persian speaking Central Asia becoming Turkic, Spanish speaking South America or Norman conquest of Anglo Saxon England and subsequent change of English.


----------



## TopCat

LaBong said:


> The language came from outside with very few gene inflow, however Sanskar of the language happened in sub-continent.
> 
> There are many instances in history where native population adopts a foreign language like - Persian speaking Central Asia becoming Turkic, Spanish speaking South America or Norman conquest of Anglo Saxon England and subsequent change of English.



That happend only when there is a signifact interaction between foreign and local breed. That was my point. Either the, local dravid in east india brought the language with them or they inter mingled with late arrival of Aryans.


----------



## LaBong

iajdani said:


> That happend only when there is a signifact interaction between foreign and local breed. That was my point. Either the, local dravid in east india brought the language with them or they inter mingled with late arrival of Aryans.



Everyone in subcontinent is inter-mingled. Anyway the arrival of Indo-European speakers had whatsoever no effect in already existing gene pool as they were very few in number.


----------



## TopCat

LaBong said:


> Everyone in subcontinent is inter-mingled. Anyway the arrival of Indo-European speakers had whatsoever no effect in already existing gene pool as they were very few in number.



You did not get my point. Both post Indus dravid and Aryans are foreign to this land. Isnt it? What language did those dravid spoke before the arrival in this sub continent?

500 BC in Wari Bawtessar they seems spoke sanskrit, practiced Buddhism and had contacts with Romans and South East. Why on earth the total community adopted a language which is foreign to them. Its not only urban centers but all the way to villages to jungles, everybody spoke that language. Its kinda weired. Dont you think? Even after so much of schooling people cant say 2 line of English, how the entire population just learned another english like language without any formal teaching?


----------



## eastwatch

LaBong said:


> Regarding caste system, it has been proved that the origin of it was the ancient tribal hierarchical structure in India with spread of Neolithic settlement, much earlier before arrival of Indo-European speaking Pastoralists. However Indo-European speakers could have assumed the role of higher castes when they arrived. Also genetic studies show vast majority of Indian MATERNAL gene pool, both of Indo-European speakers and Dravidian speakers, are identical, therefore the immigration after late Pleistocene settlement might have been male mediated.



I have read with interest about this vast presence of Indian local non-Aryan maternal chromosom pool among the present day Indians of different Castes. I have been thinking about the probable reasons for this for the last few months, and I am very sure it happened due to the practice of polygamy of the new Aryan arrivals. 

Suppose, an Aryan male has 5 wives, only one of them is from Aryan community and the 4 from local communities. It is evident that the MATERNAL chromosom of the four local mothers will be inherited by their offsprings. This could be the reason why this chromosom is present in the Indians of even high Castes. Please check the possibility.


----------



## monitor

Come on guys lets move to photos 









View of local boats on the River Hooghly near Calcutta (Kolkata) - 1875 Source: British Library

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Tibet and Bengal - A Study in Trade Policy and Trade Pattern (1775-1875) : 
G Docs / PDF / Scribd

This document has 24 pages, it mentions "Kashmir/Kashmiri" 4 times and "Gossain" 2 times. 

Related links : one & two.*


----------



## mil-avia

*Purangir Gossain, Tibet and Bengal

Related link : one, two & three.*


----------



## LaBong

iajdani said:


> You did not get my point. Both post Indus dravid and Aryans are foreign to this land. Isnt it? What language did those dravid spoke before the arrival in this sub continent?
> 
> 500 BC in Wari Bawtessar they seems spoke sanskrit, practiced Buddhism and had contacts with Romans and South East. Why on earth the total community adopted a language which is foreign to them. Its not only urban centers but all the way to villages to jungles, everybody spoke that language. Its kinda weired. Dont you think? Even after so much of schooling people cant say 2 line of English, how the entire population just learned another english like language without any formal teaching?



They didn't speak Sanskrit, Sanskrit was spoken only in court. They spoke Prakrit which was older than Sanskrit. Also Sanskrit has strong Dravidian substratum. 

Anyway it's not weird, think of Spanish speaking Latin America which has less than 1% European gene. 



---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------




eastwatch said:


> I have read with interest about this vast presence of Indian local non-Aryan maternal chromosom pool among the present day Indians of different Castes. I have been thinking about the probable reasons for this for the last few months, and I am very sure it happened due to the practice of polygamy of the new Aryan arrivals.
> 
> Suppose, an Aryan male has 5 wives, only one of them is from Aryan community and the 4 from local communities. It is evident that the MATERNAL chromosom of the four local mothers will be inherited by their offsprings. This could be the reason why this chromosom is present in the Indians of even high Castes. Please check the possibility.



Offcourse the incoming Indo-European intermarried with native population, all migration to India have been male mediated.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

There are some stooges of Aryan Society to play the tricks to destroy the Bangladeshi Nation. They want to grasp our identity. They are eager to merge us with the Aryan Society and want to ruin our original identity. But the truth is the permanent. We are not a myth. We , the Bangladeshi Nation have given shelter some central Asian, Persian and Mughal people to our territory. Those people are now claiming that those Nations are the contributor of Bangladeshi Nation which is a false. In fact those progeny of that central Asians are the betrayers( Modern Mir Jafars). We, the Dravidian Muslim Bangladeshis had made mistake to allow those central Asians to be accumulated into our mainstream of Dravidian Muslim Bangladeshi Nation. Actually those were Pseudo Muslim. It was our great mistake. The Aryans combined with those collaborators are ready to destroy our Dravidian Bangladeshi Muslim Nation. Anybody can understand the coalition of Aryan(Jagath Sheth) and Central Asian(Mir Jafars) to destroy the continua-tor of ancient Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation. You can check this coalition even in this thread. Carefully observe that and discover that who is the agent of Aryan, who is the agent of outsider betrayer outsider central Asian and their coalition to destroy the Bangladeshi Nation. What is their motives? They want to prove that, Indians and Bangladeshi people are from same origin i. e. Pan Indian-ism is a true matter. In fact this is a ball ant lie. We are the Bangladeshis. We are separate. We have distinct ethnicity. We don't require any recognition. We are ready to destroy all the Aryan tricks and the tricks of the collaborator.

We are not a myth. We are Bangladesh, the continua-tor of the great ancient Dravidian Nation. We are the modern Wari Batwaseerian. We are from Bangladeshian origin created by the grace of the Almighty.


----------



## LaBong

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> There are some stooges of Aryan Society to play the tricks to destroy the Bangladeshi Nation. They want to grasp our identity. They are eager to merge us with the Aryan Society and want to ruin our original identity. But the truth is the permanent. We are not a myth. We , the Bangladeshi Nation have given shelter some central Asian, Persian and Mughal people to our territory. Those people are now claiming that those Nations are the contributor of Bangladeshi Nation which is a false. In fact those progeny of that central Asians are the betrayers( Modern Mir Jafars). We, the Dravidian Muslim Bangladeshis had made mistake to allow those central Asians to be accumulated into our mainstream of Dravidian Muslim Bangladeshi Nation. Actually those were Pseudo Muslim. It was our great mistake. The Aryans combined with those collaborators are ready to destroy our Dravidian Bangladeshi Muslim Nation. Anybody can understand the coalition of Aryan(Jagath Sheth) and Central Asian(Mir Jafars) to destroy the continua-tor of ancient Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation. You can check this coalition even in this thread. Carefully observe that and discover that who is the agent of Aryan, who is the agent of outsider betrayer outsider central Asian and their coalition to destroy the Bangladeshi Nation. What is their motives? They want to prove that, Indians and Bangladeshi people are from same origin i. e. Pan Indian-ism is a true matter. In fact this is a ball ant lie. We are the Bangladeshis. We are separate. We have distinct ethnicity. We don't require any recognition. We are ready to destroy all the Aryan tricks and the tricks of the collaborator.
> 
> We are not a myth. We are Bangladesh, the continua-tor of the great ancient Dravidian Nation. We are the modern Wari Batwaseerian. We are from Bangladeshian origin created by the grace of the Almighty.



Do you have to pour your horse manure on thread every now and then?


----------



## Md Akmal

*&#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2463;&#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;*

&#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2472;&#2527; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2504;&#2480;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;, &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2471;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2404; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2451; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2451; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2542;&#2534; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2539;&#2534;&#2534; &#2480;&#2467; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2534; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2477;&#2496;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2519;&#2433;&#2459;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495; &#2471;&#2504;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2447;&#2455;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467; &#2451; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2455;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2476; &#2472;&#2476; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2437;&#2476;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2496;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527; &#2441;&#2474;&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2465;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2404; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2486;&#2495;&#2454;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2496;, &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2471;&#2504;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2437;&#2471;&#2504;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2497;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2535;&#2541;&#2535;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2488;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2467;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467; &#2476;&#2434;&#2486;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2470;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2451; &#2535;&#2541;&#2535;&#2536; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2453; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2498;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2535;&#2541;&#2535;&#2538; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2468;&#2503;&#2489; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503; &#2475;&#2468;&#2503;&#2489; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2453; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2510; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2498;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2438;&#2475;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470; &#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2480;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2465;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2458;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2476;&#2467;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482; &#2451; &#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2524;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2460;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2477;&#2507;&#2455; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2474;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2510; &#2488;&#2497;&#2460;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453;&#2495;&#2487;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2475;&#2468;&#2503;&#2489; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2439;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2460;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2480;&#2507;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2460;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494; &#2451; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2470;&#2499;&#2525; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453;&#2495;&#2487;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2472;&#2527;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2441;&#2474;&#2466;&#2508;&#2453;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2497;&#2460;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2470;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470; &#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2439;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2460;&#2494; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2470; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; [&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2499;&#2435; &#2535;&#2536;&#2538;, &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; : &#2489;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476; &#2470;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476; &#2476;&#2503;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482;] 

&#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2488;&#2497;&#2460;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2468; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2497;&#2460;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2488;&#2497;&#2460;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2480;&#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2497;&#2460;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2497;&#2460;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510; &#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2460;&#2472; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2538; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2535;&#2541;&#2536;&#2541; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2475;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495; &#2441;&#2510;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2504;&#2487;&#2527;&#2495;&#2453; &#2475;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2454;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2451; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2472;&#2527;, &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2497;&#2488;&#2434;&#2489;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2499;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;, &#2479;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2465;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2465;&#2507;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2476;&#2504;&#2487;&#2527;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2404; 

&#2479;&#2494;&#2439;&#2489;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2497;&#2460;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2489;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2455;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463; &#2458;&#2495;&#2464;&#2495; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2468;&#2494;&#2510;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2497;&#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2460;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2455;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494;&#2451; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2455;&#2434;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2451;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496; &#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2453;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2455;&#2468; &#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2488;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496;&#2404; (&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2474;&#2499;&#2435; &#2535;&#2539;&#2539;-&#2539;&#2540&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2469;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2472;&#2470; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497; &#2455;&#2507;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2453; &#2489;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2451;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2455;&#2468; &#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2536;&#2539; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2510; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2539; &#2486;&#2468; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2497;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2454;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2476;&#2504;&#2487;&#2527;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2480;&#2507;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2455;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2469; &#2468;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2536;&#2536; &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2480;&#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2453;&#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2510;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2486; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2434;&#2486; &#2488;&#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2474;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2489;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2489;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2451; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2524; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2453;&#2497;&#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2453; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2527; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2478;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2476;&#2496; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2524; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2486; &#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2480;&#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2497;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2459;&#2503;&#2494;&#2433;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2437;&#2476;&#2471;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2478;&#2468;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2460;&#2507;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2404; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2488;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2467; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2527;&#2496; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476;&#2468; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2439; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2470;&#2499;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2494;&#2455;&#2460;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2474;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2498;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527; &#2465;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2476;&#2468;&#2480; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2535;&#2541;&#2538;&#2534; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2537;&#2537; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;-&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478; &#2451; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2467; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2480;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;&#2475;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2497;&#2472; &#2451; &#2438;&#2453;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2497;&#2456;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2470;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2456;&#2482; &#2489;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2456;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2496; &#2472;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2496;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2438;&#2482;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2488; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2434;&#2486;&#2471;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2452;&#2470;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2507;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463; &#2438;&#2480;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2460;&#2503;&#2476; &#2458;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2451;&#2480;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2460;&#2503;&#2476; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2478;&#2497;&#2456;&#2482; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2464; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2486;&#2495;&#2454;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2464;&#2503;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2441;&#2474;&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2472; &#2479;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472; &#2451; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2499;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2460;&#2472;&#2474;&#2470;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2459;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2456;&#2482; &#2451; &#2478;&#2497;&#2456;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2460;&#2472;&#2474;&#2470;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2478; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2470; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2480;&#2453;&#2478;, &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2456;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2476;&#2504;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2438;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2451;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2499;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2437;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2498;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2434;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503; &#2488;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2480;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2456;&#2487;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2455;&#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2455;&#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480;&#2497; &#2470;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2451; &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2471;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2472; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2451; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2467;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503;&#2451; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2489;&#2460;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; 
&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2494;&#2510; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2476;&#2467;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2456;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2458;&#2496;&#2480; &#2451; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2467; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2460;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2479;&#2503; &#2535;&#2540;&#2543;&#2534;&#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447;&#2439; &#2460;&#2472;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2434;&#2486;&#2451; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2497;&#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2470; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; 

*&#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;*


&#2447; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2476;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486; &#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2468;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2461;&#2497;&#2524;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2448;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;! &#2453;&#2495; &#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2463;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2482;&#2497;&#2453; &#2488;&#2475;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2470;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2476;&#2467;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2468; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2480;&#2453;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;... &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2496; &#2451; &#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2478;&#2496; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;&#2455;&#2482;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2527; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2439;&#2441;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2455;&#2497;&#2470;&#2494;&#2478;&#2456;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2495;&#2489;&#2495; &#2451; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2451; &#2480;&#2457;&#2495;&#2472; &#2439;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2488;&#2497;&#2468;&#2496; &#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463; ¯&#2468;&#2498;&#2474; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2527;&#2494;&#2477;&#2495;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451;&#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2467;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2480;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2472; &#2488;&#2497;&#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2439;&#2441;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2503; &#2480;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;, &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2455;&#2496;&#2460; &#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2527; &#2476;&#2467;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2478; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2478;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2507;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; (&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;,&#2474;&#2499;&#2435; &#2538;&#2537;&#2543

&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2458;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2441;&#2510;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2472;&#2527;, &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503;&#2451; &#2480;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478; &#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2507;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2482; &#2441;&#2474;&#2453;&#2498;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2489;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489;&#2482; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2474;&#2503;&#2451; &#2458;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2482;&#2453; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2441;&#2510;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2472;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;; &#2447;&#2439; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; (&#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2441;&#2510;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527, &#2478;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494; &#2451; &#2476;&#2488;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2476; &#2451; &#2478;&#2503;&#2488;&#2507;&#2474;&#2463;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2468;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2475;&#2495;&#2478;, &#2478;&#2507;&#2478;, &#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;, &#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2452;&#2487;&#2471;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2480;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2456;&#2495;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2472; &#2447;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2480;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; (&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2474;&#2499;&#2435; &#2538;&#2537;&#2541;-&#2537;&#2543&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;- &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2455;&#2496;&#2460; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2510; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2467; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2478;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2451; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2480;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; (&#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;, &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;, &#2474;&#2499;&#2435; &#2536;&#2535;&#2542

&#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2499;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2508;&#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2477;&#2498;&#2454;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2441;&#2474;&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2437;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2489;&#2495;&#2435;&#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2507; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463; &#2476;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2489;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479; &#2486;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2482;&#2476;&#2467; &#2451; &#2488;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2489;&#2468;&#2404; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2451; &#2482;&#2476;&#2467; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2510;&#2488;&#2489; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2486;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2495; &#2468;&#2469;&#2494; &#2455;&#2499;&#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2489;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2463;, &#2471;&#2494;&#2468;&#2497; &#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2467;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2472;&#2404; &#2486;&#2468; &#2486;&#2468; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2477;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2453;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2478; &#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2456;&#2472; &#2456;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2437;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2468;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2453;&#2497;&#2486;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2478; &#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2463;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2539;&#2540; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2535;&#2541;&#2534;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2478;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; (&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2480;&#2467;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2499;&#2468; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2488;&#2475;&#2480; &#2472;&#2477;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;, &#2535;&#2543;&#2543;&#2540
&#2535;&#2543;&#2539;&#2541; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2439;&#2441;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2541;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2486;&#2468; &#2486;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2454;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468;&#2507; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482; &#2478;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2496; &#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;, &#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2478; &#2451; &#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2478;&#2496; &#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2439;&#2441;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474; &#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2480;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507; &#2470;&#2486;/&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2441;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2470;&#2494;&#2478;; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;-&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487;, &#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;-&#2453;&#2495;&#2486;&#2507;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2498;&#2467; &#2536;&#2539; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2524; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2404; &#2455;&#2434;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2480;&#2507;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2482; &#2441;&#2474;&#2453;&#2498;&#2482;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2474;&#2474;&#2497;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2480;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;; &#2438;&#2475;&#2495;&#2478; &#2480;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507; &#2458;&#2496;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;, &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2480;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2480;&#2476;, &#2439;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2439;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453; &#2437;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2474;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507; &#2439;&#2441;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2503;&#2404; &#2482;&#2476;&#2467; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2451; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;, &#2438;&#2470;&#2494; &#2451; &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2480;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507; &#2439;&#2441;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2503; &#2451; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;- &#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2498;&#2467; &#2535;&#2539; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2459;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; (&#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;, &#2474;&#2499;&#2435; &#2536;&#2535;&#2542

&#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2480;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476;&#2439; &#2453;&#2478;&#2404; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2524; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2478; &#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2468;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2458;&#2496;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2494; &#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2478; &#2438;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2471;&#2472;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2454;&#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2482;&#2476;&#2467; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2482;&#2476;&#2467; &#2480;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2482;&#2476;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2458;&#2496;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2508;&#2454;&#2496;&#2472; &#2469;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2494;&#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2470;&#2494;&#2488;-&#2470;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2497; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2495; &#2451; &#2486;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2507;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2458;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2507;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2476;&#2467;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2470;&#2494;&#2488;-&#2470;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2451; &#2454;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2470;&#2494;&#2488; &#2438;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2438;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2538;&#2534; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; (&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2498;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2542; &#2486;&#2468; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2504;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2496;&#2463; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453; &#2541; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2535;&#2538; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2507; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;, &#2480;&#2508;&#2474;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2469;&#2480; &#2489;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2460;&#2489;&#2480;&#2468; &#2478;&#2467;&#2495;&#2478;&#2480;&#2453;&#2468; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; (&#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;, &#2474;&#2499;&#2435; &#2535;&#2538;&#2534
&#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2495; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2482;&#2494;&#2457;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2459;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2463;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2486;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2441;&#2510;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2441;&#2510;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2472;&#2503; &#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2404; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2508;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2454;&#2496; &#2475;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2471;&#2472;&#2453;&#2497;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2497;&#2510;&#2488;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2464;&#2494;&#2433;&#2439; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

*&#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2467;&#2480;&#2497;&#2478;&#2503;*

&#2465;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2437;&#2474;&#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2467;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447;&#2453;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2486;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2475;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2498;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2452;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2489;&#2460; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2524; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2464;&#2495;&#2472; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2460;&#2494;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2404; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2437;&#2476;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486; &#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476; &#2459;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2489;&#2472;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2404;

&#2468;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480; &#2447;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2468;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2451; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496;&#2404; &#2468;&#2474;&#2472;&#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2472; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;, &#8220;&#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480;&#2477;&#2498;&#2478; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2524; &#2476;&#2524; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2476; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2439; &#2447;&#2439; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2439; &#2471;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2404; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2504;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;... &#2489;&#2497;&#2455;&#2482;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2439;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404;&#8221; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2468;&#2495;&#2475; &#2454;&#2494;&#2433; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2504;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2527; &#2477;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2433;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2527; &#2489;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2475;&#2482;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2486;&#2451;&#2453;&#2468; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495; &#2480;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;, &#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2468;&#2495;&#2475; &#2454;&#2494;&#2433;, &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2472; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2470;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; (&#2536;&#2537; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#8216;&#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#8217; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2527; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2504;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2478; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503;&#2480; &#2536;&#2536;&#2537;-&#2536;&#2538; &#2474;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2527; &#2535;&#2536; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2467; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; : &#8216;&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;&#8217;
&#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2454;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2451; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2467;&#2503; &#2447;&#2455;&#2497;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2433;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2453;&#2497;&#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507;&#2487;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2482;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2538; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2453; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472;- &#8216;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2451; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2470;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469; &#2454;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2503;&#2404;&#8217;

&#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2439;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;- &#8216;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2439;&#2441;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503;, &#2441;&#2478;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2471;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;&#8217; &#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2447;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#8216;&#2489;&#2495;&#2460; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478;&#8217; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;- &#8216;&#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2496; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476; &#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#8216;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; [&#2453;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2503;. &#2470;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;. &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2447;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2489;&#2495;&#2460; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478;, &#2474;&#2499;&#2435; &#2535;&#2535;&#2542;]

&#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2451; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2455;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; [&#2486;&#2495;&#2480;&#2496;&#2472; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;]&#2404; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2527;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;, &#2478;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;, &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;, &#2476;&#2496;&#2480;&#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2476;&#2503;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;-&#2439;-&#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2497; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2437;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2455; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510; &#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;-&#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2495;&#2435; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2510; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; (Ierrititial Aristocracy of Bangla the Naelia Raj : C.R. 1872 1.V., 107-110.) &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2480;&#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2475;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2482; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2524; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2456;&#2487;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472; &#2460;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;-&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2507; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2480; &#2486;&#2451;&#2453;&#2468; &#2460;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2441;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; 

&#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;
&#2438;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2439;&#2454; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; (&#2535;&#2541;&#2538;&#2534;-&#2539;&#2540 &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2494;&#2455;&#2460;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2489; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2468;&#2482;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2468;&#2489;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2488;&#2480;&#2497;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2464;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467; &#2470;&#2494;&#2488; &#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477; &#2539;&#2537;,&#2534;&#2534;&#2534;&#2534;&#2534; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2455;&#2470; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2451; &#2488;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495;&#2470; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2455;&#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2480; &#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503; &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2540; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2503;&#2471; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2451; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478; (&#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527 &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2488;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2447; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#8216;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;

&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2480; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2467; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2467; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2468; &#2438;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467; &#2476;&#2494; &#2438;&#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; 
&#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2489;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2464;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2460;&#2507; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2497;&#2455;&#2482;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469; &#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2482;&#2404; &#2453;&#2497;&#2464;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2509;&#2488;&#2509; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2451; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2461;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2454;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2441;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2451; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453; &#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2461;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488;&#2509; &#2451; &#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527; &#2451;&#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2460; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2465;&#2507;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503;&#2404; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2451; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2527; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2439;&#2488; &#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2439;&#2488; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527; &#2453;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468; &#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2497;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2434; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2404; &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2540; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2535;&#2537;&#2439; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2519;&#2433;&#2459;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2479;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527; &#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2499;&#2468; &#2437;&#2489;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2463; &#2451; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2455;&#2508;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2495;&#2459;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2460;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;...&#2404; ... &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2463;&#2460;&#2472; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2480;&#2439;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2482; &#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2482;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2455;&#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2489;&#2482;&#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2482; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2472;&#2508;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2497;&#2474; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2453;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2489;&#2482;&#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2482; &#2455;&#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2438;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2439;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2536;&#2534; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2535;&#2541; &#2460;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2503;&#2519;&#2433;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;- &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;-&#2488;&#2480;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;; 

&#2453;. &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2439;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;&#2404; 
&#2454;. &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2404; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2460;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; (&#2535;&#2537; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507;&#2476;&#2480; &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2540 &#8216;The sword should go hand in hand with the pen&#8217; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; 
&#2536;&#2539; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2475;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2519;&#2433;&#2459;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2451; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2509;&#2488;&#2472; &#8216;&#2453;&#2482;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2537;&#2534; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2460;&#2476;&#2460; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2536; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; (&#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541 &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2508;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2537; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2497;&#2455;&#2482;&#2496; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2439; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2497;&#2455;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2519;&#2433;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2451; &#2451;&#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2451; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527; &#2536;&#2536; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467;, &#2535;&#2541;&#2535;&#2541; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;, &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2452;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2438;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468; &#2451; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2451;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2482;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2438;&#2475;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494; &#2452;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2497;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2438;&#2486;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447; &#2438;&#2486;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2489;&#2476;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2452;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2455;&#2508;&#2467; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2451;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2458;&#2498;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2507;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503; &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2543; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2451; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2461;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2475;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2476;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2451; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2497;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2461;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2499;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2527; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2472;&#2503; &#2439;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2535;&#2538; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;

(&#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541 &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2456;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2496;&#2480;&#2476; &#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2536;&#2537; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2497;&#2464;&#2495; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2460;&#2472;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2486; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;

&#2465;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#8216;&#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503; &#2470;&#2499;&#2525; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2456;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2527; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2451;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2488;&#2489;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2455;&#2460; &#2451; &#2458;&#2495;&#2464;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2455;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468; &#2447;&#2439; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;&#8217; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2495;&#2478; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2536;&#2537; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; (&#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541 &#2439;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2495;&#2482; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;&#8217;

&#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2465;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;- &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2527;&#2482;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2467; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#8216;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2527;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2474;&#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;-
(&#2453 &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2437;&#2488;&#2510; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2404; 
(&#2454 &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2477;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434;
(&#2455 &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2504;&#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2488;&#2489;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2456;&#2463;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2535;&#2539;,&#2534;&#2534;&#2534; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2439; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2471;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2437;&#2474;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2497;&#2463;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453; &#2458;&#2495;&#2464;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2458;&#2495;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#8216;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470; &#2489;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2451; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2470;&#2472; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2455;&#2467; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2489;&#2439;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2486;&#2496; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; (&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2495;&#2478

&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2527;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2470;&#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2467; &#2451; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2497; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2527; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2437;&#2453;&#2474;&#2463;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2496;&#2460; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;, &#2437;&#2468;&#2435;&#2474;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2496;&#2480;&#2497;&#2489;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459; &#2479;&#2476;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482;&#2404;

&#8216;&#2437;&#2468;&#2435;&#2474;&#2480; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2455;&#2467; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;, &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;, &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488; &#2478;&#2489;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;-&#2456;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2488;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2488;&#2524;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2535;&#2543;&#2478;&#2503; &#2439;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2454;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2488;&#2489; &#2538; &#2460;&#2472; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;-&#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2489;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2487;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2536;&#2534; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2439;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2463;&#2495; &#2454;&#2488;&#2524;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482; &#2454;&#2488;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2472;&#2453;&#2482; &#2454;&#2488;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2439; &#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2463;&#2495; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2439;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2454;&#2468;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2488;&#2476;&#2439; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2482;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2470;&#2434;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2439;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; (&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2495;&#2478

&#2538; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2472;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; : 
&#8220;&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2451; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404; 
&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2535; :&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468; &#2489;&#2439;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;
&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2536; :&#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2486;&#2478;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2486;&#2478;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2439;&#2441;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2496;&#2527;&#2404;
&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2537; :&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2441;&#2524;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2475;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480;&#2496;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2439;&#2434;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; (&#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503 &#2451;&#2439; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; 
&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2538; :&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2453; &#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482; &#2451; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2479;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496;&#2472; &#2489;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2470; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2480; &#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;
&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2539; :&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482; &#2482;&#2498;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2486; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468; &#2489;&#2439;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; 
&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2540; :&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2497; (&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497, &#2478;&#2498;&#2480; (&#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472 &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2439;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2404; (&#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2497;&#8217; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#8216;&#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#8217; &#2451; &#8216;&#2478;&#2503;&#2489;&#2507;&#2478;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#8217; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2507 
&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2541; :&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2439;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2468; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2404; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;, &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2497;, &#2478;&#2498;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2527; &#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2467;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2480;&#2489;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447;&#2465;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;, &#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;, &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488;, &#2460;&#2503;&#2478;&#2488; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2474;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2476;&#2496;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2507;&#2470;&#2527;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; 
&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2542; :&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494; &#2465;&#2495;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2527; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;; &#2451;&#2439; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494; &#2465;&#2495;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2540;&#2534;&#2534; &#2455;&#2460; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;
&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2543; :&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2467;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2476; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2455;&#2468; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404; 
&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2535;&#2534; : &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472;&#2439; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;, &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2454;&#2480;&#2458; &#2476;&#2489;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;
&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2535;&#2535; : &#2489;&#2497;&#2455;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503; &#2455;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2535;&#2536; : &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2439;&#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2441;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;

&#2536;&#2537; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472; &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2527;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2470;&#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2404; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2489;&#2482; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2539;&#2534; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2537;&#2539; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2535;&#2539; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2537; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2536;&#2537; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2535;&#2536; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; : &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404; 

&#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2488;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2480;&#2472;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2472;&#2503; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2441;&#2474;&#2477;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2477;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2489;&#2482;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2468;&#2472;&#2527; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2478;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2535;&#2543;&#2534; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2486;&#2499;&#2434;&#2454;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482; &#2452;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2451; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404;


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

LaBong said:


> Do you have to pour your horse manure on thread every now and then?



We are well concerned about the Aryan tricks and the tricks of other aggressors. I must not argue with you.


----------



## Md Akmal

*&#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503;*


&#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2488;&#2472;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2507;&#2487;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2507;&#2487;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;? &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456; &#2539;&#2539; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2527; &#2447;&#2453;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;-&#2441;&#2470;-&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2487;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476; &#2478;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2467;&#2495;&#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2489;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2540;&#2542; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; [S. C. Hill. Bengal in 1757-67, P.108] &#2479;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527;&#2404;&#8217; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;-&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2439; &#2470;&#2496;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2486;&#2496; &#2472;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2487;&#2503;&#2467;, &#2482;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2451; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2487;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;-&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2482;&#2497;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2470;&#2496;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2478;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2470;&#2496;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2486;&#2496; &#2472;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2487;&#2503;&#2467;, &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; (&#2488;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;, &#2536;&#2527; &#2454;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; (&#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470 &#2474;&#2499;-&#2536;&#2537

&#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2507;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2474;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2474;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2510; &#2537;&#2534; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2540;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482; &#2542;&#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2540; &#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482; &#2543; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2474;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; (&#2535;&#2542; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494, &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2536; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2458;&#2508;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; (&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2537; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494, &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2524; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2451; &#2441;&#2510;&#2453;&#2507;&#2458;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2474;&#2496;&#2524;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2482;&#2497;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486; &#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2498;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2488;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2486;&#2495;&#2454;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;

&#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2455;&#2467; &#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2486;&#2496; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2507; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2486;&#2496; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2535;&#2541;&#2540;&#2539; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2463;-&#2472;&#8217; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2478;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2540;&#2536;,&#2540;&#2535;,&#2535;&#2540;&#2539; &#2474;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2453; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;-&#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2441;&#2474;&#2466;&#2508;&#2453;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; (&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;, &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2499;.-&#2543;&#2539
&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2472;&#2472;, &#2486;&#2495;&#2454;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2486;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2453; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2460; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507;&#2487;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2441;&#2510;&#2453;&#2507;&#2458; &#2441;&#2474;&#2466;&#2508;&#2453;&#2472; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2476;&#2497; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2471;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2507;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2477;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2476;&#2467;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2439; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2441;&#2474;&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2468; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2507; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2459;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2476; &#2437;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2441;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2488;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507;&#2487;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507;&#2470;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2474;&#2463;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2507;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2478; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2482;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2474;&#2470;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2472;&#2496;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474;&#2494;&#2527; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2489; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2437;&#2474;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2488;&#2463;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2480;&#2439;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2482; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;-&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2441;&#2510;&#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2471;&#2472;&#2496; &#2455;&#2480;&#2496;&#2476; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2482; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2437;&#2476;&#2471;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469; &#2454;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2437;&#2476;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;, &#2437;&#2474;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480; &#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2468;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2524;&#2453;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2454;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2496; &#2476;&#2504;&#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2472;&#2472;&#2404; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2477;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2487; &#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2507;&#2467;&#2495;&#2468;-&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2488;&#2472;&#2470; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482; &#2468;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2497; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2489;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2451;&#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2496; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2439; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2441;&#2510;&#2453;&#2507;&#2458; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2472;&#2480;&#2497;&#2478; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2478;&#2404; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2480;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2469; &#2476;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2507;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468; &#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2475;&#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2437;&#2476;&#2471;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2474;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2455;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2455;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;, &#2441;&#2470;&#2527;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2471;&#2497;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2497;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2472;&#2495;&#2435;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;?

&#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2476;&#2524; &#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2455;&#2468; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480; &#2486;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2435;&#2488;&#2489; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2451;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482; &#2486;&#2495;&#2454;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2496; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2487;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2441;&#2460;&#2494;&#2524; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2468;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2536; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2474;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; (&#2538; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494 &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2542; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527; &#2535; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2538;&#2543; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2510; &#2537; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2540; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2404; 
&#2451;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2474;&#2470; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2504;&#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2489;&#2468;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2499;&#2434;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503; &#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503; &#2447;&#2455;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2471;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494;&#2527;- &#8220;&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2437;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2499;&#2434;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;, &#2441;&#2510;&#2453;&#2507;&#2458; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;, &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2476;&#2482;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2453; &#2471;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2489;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2476; &#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2470;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;&#8221; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2439; &#2447; &#2486;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2479;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; (&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;, &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;, &#2474;&#2499;.- &#2540;&#2534;-&#2540;&#2536

&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;- &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468; &#2486;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2477;&#2503;&#2470;&#2496; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2404; &#2448;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2535;&#2541;&#2542;&#2534; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2468;&#2503;&#2439;&#2486; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2486;&#2495; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2474;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2510; &#2488;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2487;&#2494;&#2463; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2535;&#2543;&#2534;&#2534; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2486;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2404; (&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2535; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2536;&#2534; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494&#2404; ( Miller quoted by Misra. P-15.)

&#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482; &#2453;&#2495; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2447; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2460;&#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2496;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482; &#2437;&#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2467; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;? (&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;, &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2499;-&#2543;&#2539
&#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2524;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2497;&#2435;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2488; &#2438;&#2480; &#2470;&#2499;&#2525;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2458;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447; &#2458;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2439; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2488;&#2439;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;, &#2441;&#2433;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2470;, &#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2437;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2437;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2497;&#2482; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2454;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2496; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2542;&#2534; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2454;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2538;&#2534; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;-&#2477;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2488;&#2472;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2524;&#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2539;&#2534; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;&#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2482;&#2507; &#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2435;&#2488;&#2489; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451;, &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2482; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527;&#2404; 
&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; (&#2535;&#2542;&#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503 &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2451; &#2453;&#2470;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2510; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2439; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468;&#2495;

&#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2453; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2507;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2437;&#2478;&#2507;&#2456; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2437;&#2474;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2478; &#2437;&#2474;&#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2460;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2477;&#2527;&#2494;&#2476;&#2489; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404; &#2472;&#2496;&#2458;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2527; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2458;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2472;
&#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2488;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2453; &#2438;&#2482;&#2495; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2496; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2507;&#2472;&#2474;&#2507;&#2404; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;, &#2472;&#2499;&#2486;&#2434;&#2488; &#2451; &#2489;&#2496;&#2472;&#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478;, &#2456;&#2487;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453;&#2451; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2482;&#2497;&#2510;&#2475;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2459;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2451; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2470;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2497;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2488;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2471;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2455;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2460;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2495; &#2455;&#2451;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478 &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2460;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2460;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2476;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2482;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2452;&#2476;&#2471;&#2489;-&#2454;&#2471;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2468; &#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470;&#2496;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455;
&#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470;&#2496;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455; &#2537; &#2460;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2478;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2477;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#8217;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2468;&#2495; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2453;&#2497;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470;&#2496;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2478;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470;&#2496; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2478;&#2468;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2453;&#2498;&#2474;&#2503; &#2461;&#2494;&#2433;&#2474;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2476;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470;&#2496;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2489;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2494;&#2469; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;
&#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2495; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2503;&#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2467;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2454;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2404; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2476;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2469; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503;, &#2489;&#2495;&#2460;&#2480;&#2496; &#2535;&#2535;&#2541;&#2542; &#2437;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2538;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; (&#2535;&#2541;&#2540;&#2539; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503 &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2480;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2541;&#2538; &#2476;&#2510;&#2488;&#2480; &#2476;&#2527;&#2488;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2455;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2480;&#2496;&#2463;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2478;&#2499;&#2468; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2439; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2460;&#2482;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;&#8217;

&#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2474;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;
&#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2496;&#2482; &#2472;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2527;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;- &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2507;&#2487; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2469; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2439;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2480; &#2489;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494; &#2441;&#2464;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;, &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494; &#2455;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;, &#2441;&#2471;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2474;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2486;&#2495;&#2454;&#2480; &#2489;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2455;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2451; &#2448; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2439;&#2489;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2496;&#2482;&#2494; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; 

&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;
&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2437;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2476;&#2527;&#2488;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2476;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2470;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2494; &#2451; &#2489;&#2468;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2480;&#2495;&#2477;&#2482;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2496; &#2459;&#2503;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2496; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2496; &#2480;&#2495;&#2477;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2440;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2524; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2454;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#8216;&#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#8217; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2469;&#2480;&#2497;&#2478;&#2503; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2468;&#2495;&#2475; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;
&#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2468;&#2495;&#2475; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2488;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2468;&#2495;&#2475; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2437;&#2453;&#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2510; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; (&#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2439;&#2454;, &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463

&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;
&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2496; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2469; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2510; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2439; &#2456;&#2507;&#2480;&#2468;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;, &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2448;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2455;&#2467; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2535;&#2536; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2480;&#2496;&#2463;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2478;&#2499;&#2468; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2489;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2459;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;
&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2451; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;
&#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2453; &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2468;&#2495;&#2475; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2476;&#2503;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453; &#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2507;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2539; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2463;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2451; &#2447; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488; &#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2496; &#2488;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2455;&#2460;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2455;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2487;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2434;&#2486; &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2459;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2434;&#2486; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2456;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2456;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;
&#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2451; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2470;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2453;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2404; 

&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2486; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;
&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2486; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2527;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2504;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2527; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2475;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2439;&#2454; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#8217; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474; &#2470;&#2434;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2486; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404;

&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488;
&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488; &#2447;&#2439; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2496; &#2488;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480; &#2447;&#2472;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2454;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2435;&#2454;&#2503; &#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2486;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2437;&#2453;&#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2510; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463;&#2472;
&#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2495;&#2459;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463;&#2472;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2465;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488;&#2472;
&#2479;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488;&#2472; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2468; &#2477;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2451;&#2487;&#2497;&#2471;&#2503;&#2439; &#2475;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2507;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2495; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; 

&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478;
&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2478;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2508;&#2460;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2477;&#2455;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2494;&#2463; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2433;&#2471;&#2503; &#2447;&#2472;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2489;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2471;&#2503; &#2451; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2496;&#2472;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2456;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;&#2404; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2437;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2507;&#2463;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2499;&#2468; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2498;&#2468;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; 

&#2447;&#2439; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2455;&#2460;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2482; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439;&#2488;&#2476; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; (&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2465;&#2435; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2475;&#2460;&#2482;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2480;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#8216;&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#8217; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Md Akmal said:


> *&#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2467;&#2480;&#2497;&#2478;&#2503;*
> 
> &#2465;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2437;&#2474;&#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2467;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447;&#2453;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2486;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2475;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2498;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2452;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2489;&#2460; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2524; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2464;&#2495;&#2472; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2460;&#2494;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2404; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2437;&#2476;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486; &#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476; &#2459;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2489;&#2472;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2404;
> 
> &#2468;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480; &#2447;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2468;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2451; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496;&#2404; &#2468;&#2474;&#2472;&#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2472; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480;&#2477;&#2498;&#2478; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2524; &#2476;&#2524; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2476; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2439; &#2447;&#2439; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2439; &#2471;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2404; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2504;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;... &#2489;&#2497;&#2455;&#2482;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2439;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2468;&#2495;&#2475; &#2454;&#2494;&#2433; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2504;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2527; &#2477;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2433;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2527; &#2489;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2475;&#2482;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2486;&#2451;&#2453;&#2468; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495; &#2480;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;, &#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2468;&#2495;&#2475; &#2454;&#2494;&#2433;, &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2472; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2470;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; (&#2536;&#2537; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2527; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2504;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2478; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503;&#2480; &#2536;&#2536;&#2537;-&#2536;&#2538; &#2474;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2527; &#2535;&#2536; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2467; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; : &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;
> &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2454;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2451; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2467;&#2503; &#2447;&#2455;&#2497;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2433;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2453;&#2497;&#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507;&#2487;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2482;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2538; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2453; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2451; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2470;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469; &#2454;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2439;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2439;&#2441;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503;, &#2441;&#2478;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2471;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2447;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2489;&#2495;&#2460; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;- &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2496; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476; &#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; [&#2453;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2503;. &#2470;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;. &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2447;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2489;&#2495;&#2460; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478;, &#2474;&#2499;&#2435; &#2535;&#2535;&#2542;]
> 
> &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2451; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2455;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; [&#2486;&#2495;&#2480;&#2496;&#2472; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;]&#2404; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2527;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;, &#2478;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;, &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;, &#2476;&#2496;&#2480;&#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2476;&#2503;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;-&#2439;-&#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2497; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2437;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2455; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510; &#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;-&#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2495;&#2435; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2510; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; (Ierrititial Aristocracy of Bangla the Naelia Raj : C.R. 1872 1.V., 107-110.) &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2480;&#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2475;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2482; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2524; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2456;&#2487;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472; &#2460;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;-&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2507; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2480; &#2486;&#2451;&#2453;&#2468; &#2460;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2441;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;
> &#2438;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2439;&#2454; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; (&#2535;&#2541;&#2538;&#2534;-&#2539;&#2540 &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2494;&#2455;&#2460;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2489; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2468;&#2482;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2468;&#2489;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2488;&#2480;&#2497;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2464;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467; &#2470;&#2494;&#2488; &#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477; &#2539;&#2537;,&#2534;&#2534;&#2534;&#2534;&#2534; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2455;&#2470; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2451; &#2488;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495;&#2470; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2455;&#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2480; &#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503; &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2540; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2503;&#2471; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2451; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478; (&#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527 &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2488;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2447; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;
> 
> &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2480; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2467; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2467; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2468; &#2438;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467; &#2476;&#2494; &#2438;&#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;
> &#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2489;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2464;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2460;&#2507; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2497;&#2455;&#2482;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469; &#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2482;&#2404; &#2453;&#2497;&#2464;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2509;&#2488;&#2509; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2451; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2461;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2454;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2441;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2451; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453; &#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2461;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488;&#2509; &#2451; &#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527; &#2451;&#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2460; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2465;&#2507;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503;&#2404; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2451; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2527; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2439;&#2488; &#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2439;&#2488; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527; &#2453;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468; &#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2488;&#2497;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2434; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2404; &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2540; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2535;&#2537;&#2439; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2519;&#2433;&#2459;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2479;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527; &#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2499;&#2468; &#2437;&#2489;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2463; &#2451; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2455;&#2508;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2495;&#2459;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2460;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;...&#2404; ... &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2463;&#2460;&#2472; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2480;&#2439;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2482; &#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2482;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2455;&#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2489;&#2482;&#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2482; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2472;&#2508;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2497;&#2474; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2453;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2489;&#2482;&#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2482; &#2455;&#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2438;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2439;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2536;&#2534; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2535;&#2541; &#2460;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2503;&#2519;&#2433;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;- &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;-&#2488;&#2480;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;;
> 
> &#2453;. &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2439;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2454;. &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2404; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2460;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; (&#2535;&#2537; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507;&#2476;&#2480; &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2540 The sword should go hand in hand with the pen &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;
> &#2536;&#2539; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2475;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2519;&#2433;&#2459;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2451; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2509;&#2488;&#2472; &#2453;&#2482;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2537;&#2534; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2460;&#2476;&#2460; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2536; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; (&#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541 &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2508;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2537; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2497;&#2455;&#2482;&#2496; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2439; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2497;&#2455;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2519;&#2433;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2451; &#2451;&#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2451; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527; &#2536;&#2536; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467;, &#2535;&#2541;&#2535;&#2541; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;, &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2452;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2438;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468; &#2451; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2451;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2482;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2438;&#2475;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494; &#2452;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2497;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2438;&#2486;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447; &#2438;&#2486;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2489;&#2476;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2452;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2455;&#2508;&#2467; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2451;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2458;&#2498;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2507;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503; &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2543; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2451; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2461;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2475;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2476;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2451; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2497;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2461;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2499;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2527; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2472;&#2503; &#2439;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2535;&#2538; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> (&#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541 &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2456;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2496;&#2480;&#2476; &#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2536;&#2537; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2497;&#2464;&#2495; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2460;&#2472;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2486; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;
> 
> &#2465;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503; &#2470;&#2499;&#2525; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2456;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2527; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2451;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2488;&#2489;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2455;&#2460; &#2451; &#2458;&#2495;&#2464;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2455;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468; &#2447;&#2439; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2495;&#2478; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2536;&#2537; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; (&#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541 &#2439;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2495;&#2482; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2465;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;- &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2527;&#2482;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2467; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2527;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2474;&#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;-
> (&#2453 &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2437;&#2488;&#2510; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2404;
> (&#2454 &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2477;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434;
> (&#2455 &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2504;&#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2488;&#2489;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2456;&#2463;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2535;&#2539;,&#2534;&#2534;&#2534; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2439; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2471;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2437;&#2474;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2497;&#2463;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453; &#2458;&#2495;&#2464;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2458;&#2495;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470; &#2489;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2451; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2470;&#2472; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2455;&#2467; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2489;&#2439;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2486;&#2496; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; (&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2495;&#2478
> 
> &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2527;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2470;&#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2467; &#2451; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2497; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2527; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2437;&#2453;&#2474;&#2463;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2496;&#2460; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;, &#2437;&#2468;&#2435;&#2474;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2496;&#2480;&#2497;&#2489;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459; &#2479;&#2476;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482;&#2404;
> 
> &#2437;&#2468;&#2435;&#2474;&#2480; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2455;&#2467; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;, &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;, &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488; &#2478;&#2489;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;-&#2456;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2488;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2488;&#2524;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2535;&#2543;&#2478;&#2503; &#2439;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2454;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2488;&#2489; &#2538; &#2460;&#2472; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;-&#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2489;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2487;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2536;&#2534; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2439;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2463;&#2495; &#2454;&#2488;&#2524;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482; &#2454;&#2488;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2472;&#2453;&#2482; &#2454;&#2488;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2439; &#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2463;&#2495; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2439;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2454;&#2468;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2488;&#2476;&#2439; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2482;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2470;&#2434;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2439;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; (&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2495;&#2478
> 
> &#2538; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2472;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; :
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2451; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2535; :&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468; &#2489;&#2439;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2536; :&#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2486;&#2478;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2486;&#2478;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2439;&#2441;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2496;&#2527;&#2404;
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2537; :&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2441;&#2524;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2475;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480;&#2496;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2439;&#2434;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; (&#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503 &#2451;&#2439; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2538; :&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2453; &#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482; &#2451; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2479;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496;&#2472; &#2489;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2470; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2480; &#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2539; :&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482; &#2482;&#2498;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2486; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468; &#2489;&#2439;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2540; :&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2497; (&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497, &#2478;&#2498;&#2480; (&#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472 &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2439;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2404; (&#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2497; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2480; &#2451; &#2478;&#2503;&#2489;&#2507;&#2478;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2507
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2541; :&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2439;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2468; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2404; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;, &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2497;, &#2478;&#2498;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2527; &#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2467;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2480;&#2489;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447;&#2465;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;, &#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;, &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488;, &#2460;&#2503;&#2478;&#2488; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2474;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2476;&#2496;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2507;&#2470;&#2527;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2542; :&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494; &#2465;&#2495;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2527; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;; &#2451;&#2439; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494; &#2465;&#2495;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2540;&#2534;&#2534; &#2455;&#2460; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2543; :&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2467;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2476; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2455;&#2468; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2535;&#2534; : &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472;&#2439; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;, &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2454;&#2480;&#2458; &#2476;&#2489;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2535;&#2535; : &#2489;&#2497;&#2455;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503; &#2455;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2535;&#2536; : &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2439;&#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2441;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;
> 
> &#2536;&#2537; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472; &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2527;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2470;&#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2404; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2489;&#2482; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2539;&#2534; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2537;&#2539; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2535;&#2539; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2537; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2536;&#2537; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2535;&#2536; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; : &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2488;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2480;&#2472;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2472;&#2503; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2441;&#2474;&#2477;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2477;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2489;&#2482;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2468;&#2472;&#2527; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2478;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2535;&#2543;&#2534; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2486;&#2499;&#2434;&#2454;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482; &#2452;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2451; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404;




Do you want to know about the origin of durga puja. Just click the following:
Durga Puja - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Origin of the autumnal ceremony 'Sharadiya'
undefined
Old painting of Durga Puja in Kolkata at Shobhabazar Rajbari

The actual worship of the Goddess Durga as stipulated by the Hindu
scriptures falls in the month of Chaitra, which roughly overlaps with
March or April. This ceremony is however not observed by many and is
restricted to a handful in the state of West Bengal.

The more popular form, which is also known as Sharadiya (Autumnal)
Durga Puja, is celebrated later in the year with the dates falling
either in September or October. Since the Goddess is invoked at the
wrong time, it is called "Akaal Bodhon" in Bengali.

While the most recent revival of the Autumnal worship of Goddess Durga
can be traced to revivalist tendencies in the early freedom movement
in Bengal, the first such Puja was organised by Raja Nabakrishna Deb
of the Shobhabazar Rajbari of Calcutta in honour of Lord Clive in the
year 1757. The puja was organised because Clive wished to pay thanks
for his victory in the Battle of Plassey. He was unable to do so in a
Church because the only church in Calcutta at that time was destroyed
by Siraj-ud-Daulah. Indeed many wealthy mercantile and Zamindar
families in Bengal made British Officers of the East India Company
guests of honour in the Pujas. The hosts vied with one another in
arranging the most sumptuous fares, decorations and entertainment for
their guests. This was deemed necessary since the Company was in
charge of a large part of India including Bengal after the battles of
Plassey and Buxar.[13]




If the above information is correct what will you say? I can conclude
the following that: Durga Puja is the marking ceremony of the defeat
of the Great son of our soil Shiraz Ud Daola and us by the
collaborators of the nation. What a shame! How can the defeat of a
nation be a part of religion? Shame! Shame! Shame! Raja Naba Krishna
Deb was a bustard of the nation who was in the administration of
Shiraz Ud Daola, but worked for British as a pet dog of the British.
He is the pioneer of Sharadiya Durga Puja to praise the animal British
as pet dog, bustard of the nation. If the true history is addressed to
the nation, the collaborators must be
vanquished from history. You can check the validity of my information.


Second point: Origin of Bashanti Durga Puja:

It is also the story of the collaborators. In this case,
Kangshanarayan( another bustard of the nation) play the role.
Kangshanarayan was in the administration of our the Great Sultan of
Independent Sultanate of Banglastan Munim Khan( great patriotic
soldier of the Bengali nation). Bustard Kangshanarayan worked for the
Animal Mughal to remove the independent Sultanate of the Greater
Bangladesh in 1576 in Rajmahal( Now it is in India) as a pet dog of
Mughal. He was a betrayer and bustard of the nation. With the Mughal
help he introduced the Bashanti Durga Puja as the marking ceremony of
the destruction of Independent Sultanate of Greater Bangladesh. Shame!
Shame! Bashanti Durga Puja is the marking ceremony of the defeat of
the Great son of our soil Munim Khan and us by the collaborators of
the nation. What a shame! How can the defeat of a nation be a part of
religion?

You can check the validity of my information. If the true history is
addressed to the nation, the collaborators must be
vanquished from history.



Please, know the true history. Hate the collaborators of the nation
who also played with the religious matters of the nation and made the
religious matters as so funny!


I hope everybody will understand the true history of the nation. Thus
our two great sons of our soil Sultan Munim Khan and Nabob Shiraz Ud
Daola will get some peace in mind by thinking that their sons are
recognizing their great sacrifices to the nation which are the source
of the inspirations for our independent existence.


Good luck.

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------




Md Akmal said:


> *&#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2467;&#2480;&#2497;&#2478;&#2503;*
> 
> &#2465;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2437;&#2474;&#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2467;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447;&#2453;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2486;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2475;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2498;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2452;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2489;&#2460; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2524; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2464;&#2495;&#2472; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2460;&#2494;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2404; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2437;&#2476;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486; &#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476; &#2459;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2489;&#2472;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2404;
> 
> &#2468;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480; &#2447;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2468;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2451; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496;&#2404; &#2468;&#2474;&#2472;&#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2472; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480;&#2477;&#2498;&#2478; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2524; &#2476;&#2524; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2476; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2439; &#2447;&#2439; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2439; &#2471;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2404; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2504;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;... &#2489;&#2497;&#2455;&#2482;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2439;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2468;&#2495;&#2475; &#2454;&#2494;&#2433; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2504;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2527; &#2477;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2433;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2527; &#2489;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2475;&#2482;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2486;&#2451;&#2453;&#2468; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495; &#2480;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;, &#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2468;&#2495;&#2475; &#2454;&#2494;&#2433;, &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2472; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2470;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; (&#2536;&#2537; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2527; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2504;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2478; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503;&#2480; &#2536;&#2536;&#2537;-&#2536;&#2538; &#2474;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2527; &#2535;&#2536; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2467; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; : &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;
> &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2454;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2451; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2467;&#2503; &#2447;&#2455;&#2497;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2433;&#2458; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2453;&#2497;&#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507;&#2487;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2482;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2538; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2453; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2451; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2470;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469; &#2454;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2439;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2439;&#2441;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503;, &#2441;&#2478;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2471;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2447;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2489;&#2495;&#2460; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;- &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2496; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476; &#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; [&#2453;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2503;. &#2470;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;. &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2447;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2489;&#2495;&#2460; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478;, &#2474;&#2499;&#2435; &#2535;&#2535;&#2542;]
> 
> &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2451; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2455;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; [&#2486;&#2495;&#2480;&#2496;&#2472; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;]&#2404; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2527;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;, &#2478;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;, &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;, &#2476;&#2496;&#2480;&#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2476;&#2503;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;-&#2439;-&#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2497; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2437;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2455; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510; &#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;-&#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2495;&#2435; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2510; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; (Ierrititial Aristocracy of Bangla the Naelia Raj : C.R. 1872 1.V., 107-110.) &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;-&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2480;&#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2475;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2482; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2524; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2456;&#2487;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472; &#2460;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;-&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2507; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2480; &#2486;&#2451;&#2453;&#2468; &#2460;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2441;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;
> &#2438;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2439;&#2454; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; (&#2535;&#2541;&#2538;&#2534;-&#2539;&#2540 &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2494;&#2455;&#2460;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2489; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2468;&#2482;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2468;&#2489;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2488;&#2480;&#2497;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2464;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467; &#2470;&#2494;&#2488; &#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477; &#2539;&#2537;,&#2534;&#2534;&#2534;&#2534;&#2534; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2455;&#2470; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2451; &#2488;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495;&#2470; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2455;&#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2480; &#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503; &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2540; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2503;&#2471; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2451; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478; (&#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527 &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2488;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2447; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;
> 
> &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2480; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2467; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2467; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2468; &#2438;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467; &#2476;&#2494; &#2438;&#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;
> &#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2489;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2464;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2460;&#2507; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2497;&#2455;&#2482;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469; &#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2482;&#2404; &#2453;&#2497;&#2464;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2509;&#2488;&#2509; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2451; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2461;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2454;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2441;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2451; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453; &#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2461;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488;&#2509; &#2451; &#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527; &#2451;&#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2460; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2465;&#2507;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503;&#2404; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2451; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2527; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2439;&#2488; &#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2439;&#2488; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527; &#2453;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468; &#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2488;&#2497;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2434; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2404; &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2540; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2535;&#2537;&#2439; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2519;&#2433;&#2459;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2479;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527; &#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2499;&#2468; &#2437;&#2489;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2463; &#2451; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2455;&#2508;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2495;&#2459;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2460;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;...&#2404; ... &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2463;&#2460;&#2472; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2480;&#2439;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2482; &#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2482;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2455;&#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2489;&#2482;&#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2482; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2472;&#2508;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2497;&#2474; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2453;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2489;&#2482;&#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2482; &#2455;&#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2438;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2439;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2536;&#2534; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2535;&#2541; &#2460;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2503;&#2519;&#2433;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;- &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;-&#2488;&#2480;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;;
> 
> &#2453;. &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2439;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2454;. &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2404; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2460;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; (&#2535;&#2537; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507;&#2476;&#2480; &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2540 The sword should go hand in hand with the pen &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;
> &#2536;&#2539; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2475;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2519;&#2433;&#2459;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2451; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2509;&#2488;&#2472; &#2453;&#2482;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2524;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2537;&#2534; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2460;&#2476;&#2460; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2536; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; (&#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541 &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2508;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2537; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2497;&#2455;&#2482;&#2496; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2439; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2497;&#2455;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2519;&#2433;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2451; &#2451;&#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2451; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527; &#2536;&#2536; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467;, &#2535;&#2541;&#2535;&#2541; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;, &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2476;&#2499;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2452;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2438;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468; &#2451; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2451;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2482;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2438;&#2475;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494; &#2452;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2497;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2438;&#2486;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447; &#2438;&#2486;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2489;&#2476;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2452;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2455;&#2508;&#2467; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2451;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2458;&#2498;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2507;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503; &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2543; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2451; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2461;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2475;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2476;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2451; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2497;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2461;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2499;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2527; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2472;&#2503; &#2439;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2535;&#2538; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> (&#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541 &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2456;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2496;&#2480;&#2476; &#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2536;&#2537; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2497;&#2464;&#2495; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2460;&#2472;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2486; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;
> 
> &#2465;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503; &#2470;&#2499;&#2525; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2456;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2527; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2451;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2488;&#2489;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2455;&#2460; &#2451; &#2458;&#2495;&#2464;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2455;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468; &#2447;&#2439; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2495;&#2478; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2536;&#2537; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; (&#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541 &#2439;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2495;&#2482; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2465;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;- &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2527;&#2482;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2467; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2527;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2474;&#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;-
> (&#2453 &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2437;&#2488;&#2510; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2404;
> (&#2454 &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2477;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434;
> (&#2455 &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2504;&#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2488;&#2489;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2456;&#2463;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2535;&#2539;,&#2534;&#2534;&#2534; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2439; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2471;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2437;&#2474;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2497;&#2463;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453; &#2458;&#2495;&#2464;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2458;&#2495;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470; &#2489;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2451; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2470;&#2472; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464; &#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2455;&#2467; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2489;&#2439;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2486;&#2496; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2438;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; (&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2495;&#2478
> 
> &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2527;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2470;&#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2467; &#2451; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2497; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2527; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2437;&#2453;&#2474;&#2463;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2496;&#2460; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;, &#2437;&#2468;&#2435;&#2474;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2496;&#2480;&#2497;&#2489;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459; &#2479;&#2476;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482;&#2404;
> 
> &#2437;&#2468;&#2435;&#2474;&#2480; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2455;&#2467; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;, &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;, &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488; &#2478;&#2489;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;-&#2456;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2486;&#2503;&#2464;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2488;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2488;&#2524;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2535;&#2543;&#2478;&#2503; &#2439;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2454;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2488;&#2489; &#2538; &#2460;&#2472; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;-&#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2489;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2487;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2536;&#2534; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2439;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2463;&#2495; &#2454;&#2488;&#2524;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482; &#2454;&#2488;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2441;&#2478;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2472;&#2453;&#2482; &#2454;&#2488;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2439; &#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2463;&#2495; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2439;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2454;&#2468;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2488;&#2476;&#2439; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2477;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2482;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2470;&#2434;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2439;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; (&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2495;&#2478
> 
> &#2538; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2472;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; :
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2451; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2535; :&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2508;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468; &#2489;&#2439;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2536; :&#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2486;&#2478;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2486;&#2478;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2439;&#2441;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2496;&#2527;&#2404;
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2537; :&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2441;&#2524;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2475;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480;&#2496;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2439;&#2434;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; (&#2475;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503 &#2451;&#2439; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2538; :&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2453; &#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482; &#2451; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2479;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496;&#2472; &#2489;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2470; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2480; &#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2539; :&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482; &#2482;&#2498;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2486; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468; &#2489;&#2439;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2540; :&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2497; (&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497, &#2478;&#2498;&#2480; (&#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472 &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2439;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2404; (&#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2497; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2480; &#2451; &#2478;&#2503;&#2489;&#2507;&#2478;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2507
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2541; :&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482; &#2482;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2439;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2468; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2404; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;, &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2497;, &#2478;&#2498;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2527; &#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2467;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2480;&#2489;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447;&#2465;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;, &#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;, &#2441;&#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488;, &#2460;&#2503;&#2478;&#2488; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2474;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2476;&#2496;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2507;&#2470;&#2527;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2542; :&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494; &#2465;&#2495;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2527; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;; &#2451;&#2439; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494; &#2465;&#2495;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2540;&#2534;&#2534; &#2455;&#2460; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2543; :&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2467;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2488;&#2476; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2455;&#2468; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2535;&#2534; : &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472;&#2439; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;, &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2454;&#2480;&#2458; &#2476;&#2489;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2535;&#2535; : &#2489;&#2497;&#2455;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503; &#2455;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2535;&#2536; : &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2439;&#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2441;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;
> 
> &#2536;&#2537; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472; &#2535;&#2541;&#2539;&#2541; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2527;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2470;&#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2404; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2489;&#2482; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2539;&#2534; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2537;&#2539; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2535;&#2539; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2537; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2536;&#2537; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2535;&#2536; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; : &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2488;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2480;&#2472;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2472;&#2503; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2441;&#2474;&#2477;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2477;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2489;&#2482;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2468;&#2472;&#2527; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2478;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2535;&#2543;&#2534; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2486;&#2499;&#2434;&#2454;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482; &#2452;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2451; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2478;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404;




Do you want to know about the origin of durga puja. Just click the following:
Durga Puja - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Origin of the autumnal ceremony 'Sharadiya'
undefined
Old painting of Durga Puja in Kolkata at Shobhabazar Rajbari

The actual worship of the Goddess Durga as stipulated by the Hindu
scriptures falls in the month of Chaitra, which roughly overlaps with
March or April. This ceremony is however not observed by many and is
restricted to a handful in the state of West Bengal.

The more popular form, which is also known as Sharadiya (Autumnal)
Durga Puja, is celebrated later in the year with the dates falling
either in September or October. Since the Goddess is invoked at the
wrong time, it is called "Akaal Bodhon" in Bengali.

While the most recent revival of the Autumnal worship of Goddess Durga
can be traced to revivalist tendencies in the early freedom movement
in Bengal, the first such Puja was organised by Raja Nabakrishna Deb
of the Shobhabazar Rajbari of Calcutta in honour of Lord Clive in the
year 1757. The puja was organised because Clive wished to pay thanks
for his victory in the Battle of Plassey. He was unable to do so in a
Church because the only church in Calcutta at that time was destroyed
by Siraj-ud-Daulah. Indeed many wealthy mercantile and Zamindar
families in Bengal made British Officers of the East India Company
guests of honour in the Pujas. The hosts vied with one another in
arranging the most sumptuous fares, decorations and entertainment for
their guests. This was deemed necessary since the Company was in
charge of a large part of India including Bengal after the battles of
Plassey and Buxar.[13]




If the above information is correct what will you say? I can conclude
the following that: Durga Puja is the marking ceremony of the defeat
of the Great son of our soil Shiraz Ud Daola and us by the
collaborators of the nation. What a shame! How can the defeat of a
nation be a part of religion? Shame! Shame! Shame! Raja Naba Krishna
Deb was a bastard of the nation who was in the administration of
Shiraz Ud Daola, but worked for British as a pet dog of the British.
He is the pioneer of Sharadiya Durga Puja to praise the animal British
as pet dog, bustard of the nation. If the true history is addressed to
the nation, the collaborators must be
vanquished from history. You can check the validity of my information.


Second point: Origin of Bashanti Durga Puja:

It is also the story of the collaborators. In this case,
Kangshanarayan( another bastard of the nation) play the role.
Kangshanarayan was in the administration of our the Great Sultan of
Independent Sultanate of Banglastan Munim Khan( great patriotic
soldier of the Bengali nation). Bastard Kangshanarayan worked for the
Animal Mughal to remove the independent Sultanate of the Greater
Bangladesh in 1576 in Rajmahal( Now it is in India) as a pet dog of
Mughal. He was a betrayer and bastard of the nation. With the Mughal
help he introduced the Bashanti Durga Puja as the marking ceremony of
the destruction of Independent Sultanate of Greater Bangladesh. Shame!
Shame! Bashanti Durga Puja is the marking ceremony of the defeat of
the Great son of our soil Munim Khan and us by the collaborators of
the nation. What a shame! How can the defeat of a nation be a part of
religion?

You can check the validity of my information. If the true history is
addressed to the nation, the collaborators must be
vanquished from history.



Please, know the true history. Hate the collaborators of the nation
who also played with the religious matters of the nation and made the
religious matters as so funny!


I hope everybody will understand the true history of the nation. Thus
our two great sons of our soil Sultan Munim Khan and Nabob Shiraz Ud
Daola will get some peace in mind by thinking that their sons are
recognizing their great sacrifices to the nation which are the source
of the inspirations for our independent existence.


Good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Do you want to know about the origin of durga puja. Just click the following:
> Durga Puja - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Origin of the autumnal ceremony 'Sharadiya'
> undefined
> Old painting of Durga Puja in Kolkata at Shobhabazar Rajbari
> 
> The actual worship of the Goddess Durga as stipulated by the Hindu
> scriptures falls in the month of Chaitra, which roughly overlaps with
> March or April. This ceremony is however not observed by many and is
> restricted to a handful in the state of West Bengal.
> 
> The more popular form, which is also known as Sharadiya (Autumnal)
> Durga Puja, is celebrated later in the year with the dates falling
> either in September or October. Since the Goddess is invoked at the
> wrong time, it is called "Akaal Bodhon" in Bengali.
> 
> While the most recent revival of the Autumnal worship of Goddess Durga
> can be traced to revivalist tendencies in the early freedom movement
> in Bengal, the first such Puja was organised by Raja Nabakrishna Deb
> of the Shobhabazar Rajbari of Calcutta in honour of Lord Clive in the
> year 1757. The puja was organised because Clive wished to pay thanks
> for his victory in the Battle of Plassey. He was unable to do so in a
> Church because the only church in Calcutta at that time was destroyed
> by Siraj-ud-Daulah. Indeed many wealthy mercantile and Zamindar
> families in Bengal made British Officers of the East India Company
> guests of honour in the Pujas. The hosts vied with one another in
> arranging the most sumptuous fares, decorations and entertainment for
> their guests. This was deemed necessary since the Company was in
> charge of a large part of India including Bengal after the battles of
> Plassey and Buxar.[13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the above information is correct what will you say? I can conclude
> the following that: Durga Puja is the marking ceremony of the defeat
> of the Great son of our soil Shiraz Ud Daola and us by the
> collaborators of the nation. What a shame! How can the defeat of a
> nation be a part of religion? Shame! Shame! Shame! Raja Naba Krishna
> Deb was a bustard of the nation who was in the administration of
> Shiraz Ud Daola, but worked for British as a pet dog of the British.
> He is the pioneer of Sharadiya Durga Puja to praise the animal British
> as pet dog, bustard of the nation. If the true history is addressed to
> the nation, the collaborators must be
> vanquished from history. You can check the validity of my information.
> 
> 
> Second point: Origin of Bashanti Durga Puja:
> 
> It is also the story of the collaborators. In this case,
> Kangshanarayan( another bustard of the nation) play the role.
> Kangshanarayan was in the administration of our the Great Sultan of
> Independent Sultanate of Banglastan Munim Khan( great patriotic
> soldier of the Bengali nation). Bustard Kangshanarayan worked for the
> Animal Mughal to remove the independent Sultanate of the Greater
> Bangladesh in 1576 in Rajmahal( Now it is in India) as a pet dog of
> Mughal. He was a betrayer and bustard of the nation. With the Mughal
> help he introduced the Bashanti Durga Puja as the marking ceremony of
> the destruction of Independent Sultanate of Greater Bangladesh. Shame!
> Shame! Bashanti Durga Puja is the marking ceremony of the defeat of
> the Great son of our soil Munim Khan and us by the collaborators of
> the nation. What a shame! How can the defeat of a nation be a part of
> religion?
> 
> You can check the validity of my information. If the true history is
> addressed to the nation, the collaborators must be
> vanquished from history.
> 
> 
> 
> Please, know the true history. Hate the collaborators of the nation
> who also played with the religious matters of the nation and made the
> religious matters as so funny!
> 
> 
> I hope everybody will understand the true history of the nation. Thus
> our two great sons of our soil Sultan Munim Khan and Nabob Shiraz Ud
> Daola will get some peace in mind by thinking that their sons are
> recognizing their great sacrifices to the nation which are the source
> of the inspirations for our independent existence.
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to know about the origin of durga puja. Just click the following:
> Durga Puja - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Origin of the autumnal ceremony 'Sharadiya'
> undefined
> Old painting of Durga Puja in Kolkata at Shobhabazar Rajbari
> 
> The actual worship of the Goddess Durga as stipulated by the Hindu
> scriptures falls in the month of Chaitra, which roughly overlaps with
> March or April. This ceremony is however not observed by many and is
> restricted to a handful in the state of West Bengal.
> 
> The more popular form, which is also known as Sharadiya (Autumnal)
> Durga Puja, is celebrated later in the year with the dates falling
> either in September or October. Since the Goddess is invoked at the
> wrong time, it is called "Akaal Bodhon" in Bengali.
> 
> While the most recent revival of the Autumnal worship of Goddess Durga
> can be traced to revivalist tendencies in the early freedom movement
> in Bengal, the first such Puja was organised by Raja Nabakrishna Deb
> of the Shobhabazar Rajbari of Calcutta in honour of Lord Clive in the
> year 1757. The puja was organised because Clive wished to pay thanks
> for his victory in the Battle of Plassey. He was unable to do so in a
> Church because the only church in Calcutta at that time was destroyed
> by Siraj-ud-Daulah. Indeed many wealthy mercantile and Zamindar
> families in Bengal made British Officers of the East India Company
> guests of honour in the Pujas. The hosts vied with one another in
> arranging the most sumptuous fares, decorations and entertainment for
> their guests. This was deemed necessary since the Company was in
> charge of a large part of India including Bengal after the battles of
> Plassey and Buxar.[13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the above information is correct what will you say? I can conclude
> the following that: Durga Puja is the marking ceremony of the defeat
> of the Great son of our soil Shiraz Ud Daola and us by the
> collaborators of the nation. What a shame! How can the defeat of a
> nation be a part of religion? Shame! Shame! Shame! Raja Naba Krishna
> Deb was a bastard of the nation who was in the administration of
> Shiraz Ud Daola, but worked for British as a pet dog of the British.
> He is the pioneer of Sharadiya Durga Puja to praise the animal British
> as pet dog, bustard of the nation. If the true history is addressed to
> the nation, the collaborators must be
> vanquished from history. You can check the validity of my information.
> 
> 
> Second point: Origin of Bashanti Durga Puja:
> 
> It is also the story of the collaborators. In this case,
> Kangshanarayan( another bastard of the nation) play the role.
> Kangshanarayan was in the administration of our the Great Sultan of
> Independent Sultanate of Banglastan Munim Khan( great patriotic
> soldier of the Bengali nation). Bastard Kangshanarayan worked for the
> Animal Mughal to remove the independent Sultanate of the Greater
> Bangladesh in 1576 in Rajmahal( Now it is in India) as a pet dog of
> Mughal. He was a betrayer and bastard of the nation. With the Mughal
> help he introduced the Bashanti Durga Puja as the marking ceremony of
> the destruction of Independent Sultanate of Greater Bangladesh. Shame!
> Shame! Bashanti Durga Puja is the marking ceremony of the defeat of
> the Great son of our soil Munim Khan and us by the collaborators of
> the nation. What a shame! How can the defeat of a nation be a part of
> religion?
> 
> You can check the validity of my information. If the true history is
> addressed to the nation, the collaborators must be
> vanquished from history.
> 
> 
> 
> Please, know the true history. Hate the collaborators of the nation
> who also played with the religious matters of the nation and made the
> religious matters as so funny!
> 
> 
> I hope everybody will understand the true history of the nation. Thus
> our two great sons of our soil Sultan Munim Khan and Nabob Shiraz Ud
> Daola will get some peace in mind by thinking that their sons are
> recognizing their great sacrifices to the nation which are the source
> of the inspirations for our independent existence.
> 
> 
> Good luck.




First you troll about bengalis being dravidians, now you are trolling about durga puja.


Durga is mentioned in the Ramayana and Mahabharata, epic and Puranic texts, and she is mentioned by name in Vedic literature. Durga puja is not limited to north india but south india observe durga puja as well. Durga puja has a long history dating to times before the palas. 

Please shakib, if you nothing to contribute, please dont troll and spread lies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

By the way how come munim khan and shiraj are sons of bengal?? They arent bengali, aryan or dravidian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

banglarmanush said:


> First you troll about bengalis being dravidians, now you are trolling about durga puja.
> 
> 
> Durga is mentioned in the Ramayana and Mahabharata, epic and Puranic texts, and she is mentioned by name in Vedic literature. Durga puja is not limited to north india but south india observe durga puja as well. Durga puja has a long history dating to times before the palas.
> 
> Please shakib, if you nothing to contribute, please dont troll and spread lies




Truth is sometime bitter. I haven't trolled anything. I have mentioned the Wikipedia. Wikipedia is not created by me. I have found this information in numerous books. You can't hide the truth. Origin of Sharadiya Durga Puja is related with the defeat of Shiraz Ud Daola and Palasi. It is true and part of history. You can't hide the truth. At first check the history and fact not the illusion. I have mentioned that part of history for understanding the nature of Aryan human cluster(the betrayer). You can check the internet. Truth will not be in hide. Truth is sometime tragic. Shame on betrayer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopCat

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Truth is sometime bitter. I haven't trolled anything. I have mentioned the Wikipedia. Wikipedia is not created by me. I have found this information in numerous books. You can't hide the truth. Origin of Sharadiya Durga Puja is related with the defeat of Shiraz Ud Daola and Palasi. It is true and part of history. You can't hide the truth. At first check the history and fact not the illusion. I have mentioned that part of history for understanding the nature of Aryan human cluster(the betrayer). You can check the internet. Truth will not be in hide. Truth is sometime tragic. Shame on betrayer!!!!!!!!!!


 
So in the Durga puja,

Ram means - Mir Jafar?
Durga is - Robert Clive?
Dravid Rabon - Siraj --- Oops he is not Dravid? 

Where is Honuman Ji - Jagat Shet? He looks like honuman though.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

banglarmanush said:


> By the way how come munim khan and shiraj are sons of bengal?? They arent bengali, aryan or dravidian




Hey, all living beings of this territory be united with your own beliefs, work with unity and pray to free the territory. Don&#8217;t betray each other because it is your own territory whatever your religion and color. You are product of this soil whatever what is source of your precursor sperm and ovum. Don&#8217;t betray the own soil. You should make it free from evils for you. Don&#8217;t invite enemy. You should know the enemy and fight against them with the help of all living organisms of your territory. You should love them all because all of them are created from same lands and same preparations. Never kill anyone of your territory or never help other to kill your territory members. Beliefs may be different but origin is same soil. Love your origin and keep it up as it is own your origin. Don&#8217;t love other country or other aggressor as those are enemies and keep free the territory from enemies. Build your nation as your own home and love all members as your own.

This is the definition of Nationality by me. Shiraz Ud Daola fulfilled all the basic requirements. He was born in this territory. He was grown up by feeding the water,fruits,vegetables and food grains of the territory. He is of course an inspiration to stand against evil. He could get easily manage the British by ignoring the rights of the local people. He is of course our brother, a patriotic soldier. I have said some different ethnic people are mixed with our great Dravidian Nation. Shiraz's ancestor was like that. You should know that there was tendency in every Islamic Sultanate that the ruler should be from Syeed origin. For this reason, those families are allowed to be chairperson of the state. Shiraz's grandfather was allowed for the same reason.

But Shiraz is the product of the soil of Bangladesh like me. He is the great patriotic leader of the nation. He is not an Aryan. He was of Arab origin. His grandfather's origin was Arab. In fact all people' s origin is Adam. Aryans don't believe that.

But the ethnicity of Shiraz does not indicate of the Bangladeshi origin. It is very negligible. The skin of Dravidian is not totally black, it is medium chocolate to brownish which is differentiable.


Durga Puja origin is related to Old Bangla Photos as it is tragically related to the sufferings of the great Bangladeshi Dravidian Nation after the war of Palashi.


About ten million people were sensibly killed in 1772 sensibly by the British with the help of Aryan Society by making artificial famine after the war of Palashi which is related to the origin of Durga Puja which is associated with this thread. Munim Khan is of course the product of this soil and the great patriotic leader of the Nation.


Shiraz and Munim are of course the product of our soil like me and all Bangladeshis, fighter against the cruel Aryan cluster.

Dravidian root is the main contributor which is retaining the matrix of our great Bangladeshi Nation. We, the Dravidian Bangladeshis have given shelter to many central Asian Muslim people. But the Dravidian root is the main. We are the modern Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation.

We are modern Shiraz, modern Munim or modern Vashani, Mujib or Zia. Fighters to destroy the tricks of aggressors to our Great Bangladeshi Nation, continua-tor of the ancient Dravidian Nation. We are the modern Wari Bateswareerian , modern Bangladeshi.


----------



## Avisheik

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Truth is sometime bitter. I haven't trolled anything. I have mentioned the Wikipedia. Wikipedia is not created by me. I have found this information in numerous books. You can't hide the truth. Origin of Sharadiya Durga Puja is related with the defeat of Shiraz Ud Daola and Palasi. It is true and part of history. You can't hide the truth. At first check the history and fact not the illusion. I have mentioned that part of history for understanding the nature of Aryan human cluster(the betrayer). You can check the internet. Truth will not be in hide. Truth is sometime tragic. Shame on betrayer!!!!!!!!!!



You do know that wikipedia is not reliable as it can be edited by anyone. How about you read some Mahabharat or ramayana, which by the way is older then the sultanate and the mughals, then get back to me. You are just twisting the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Hey, all living beings of this territory be united with your own beliefs, work with unity and pray to free the territory. Don&#8217;t betray each other because it is your own territory whatever your religion and color. You are product of this soil whatever what is source of your precursor sperm and ovum. Don&#8217;t betray the own soil. You should make it free from evils for you. Don&#8217;t invite enemy. You should know the enemy and fight against them with the help of all living organisms of your territory. You should love them all because all of them are created from same lands and same preparations. Never kill anyone of your territory or never help other to kill your territory members. Beliefs may be different but origin is same soil. Love your origin and keep it up as it is own your origin. Don&#8217;t love other country or other aggressor as those are enemies and keep free the territory from enemies. Build your nation as your own home and love all members as your own.
> 
> This is the definition of Nationality by me. *Shiraz Ud Daola fulfilled all the basic requirements. He was born in this territory. He was grown up by feeding the water,fruits,vegetables and food grains of the territory*. He is of course an inspiration to stand against evil. He could get easily manage the British by ignoring the rights of the local people. He is of course our brother, a patriotic soldier. I have said some different ethnic people are mixed with our great Dravidian Nation. Shiraz's ancestor was like that. You should know that there was tendency in every Islamic Sultanate that the ruler should be from Syeed origin. For this reason, those families are allowed to be chairperson of the state. Shiraz's grandfather was allowed for the same reason.
> 
> *But Shiraz is the product of the soil of Bangladesh like me. He is the great patriotic leader of the nation. He is not an Aryan. He was of Arab origin. His grandfather's origin was Arab.* In fact all people' s origin is Adam. Aryans don't believe that.
> 
> But the ethnicity of Shiraz does not indicate of the Bangladeshi origin. It is very negligible. The skin of Dravidian is not totally black, it is medium chocolate to brownish which is differentiable.
> 
> 
> Durga Puja origin is related to Old Bangla Photos as it is tragically related to the sufferings of the great Bangladeshi Dravidian Nation after the war of Palashi.
> 
> 
> About ten million people were sensibly killed in 1772 sensibly by the British with the help of Aryan Society by making artificial famine after the war of Palashi which is related to the origin of Durga Puja which is associated with this thread. Munim Khan is of course the product of this soil and the great patriotic leader of the Nation.
> 
> 
> Shiraz and Munim are of course the product of our soil like me and all Bangladeshis, fighter against the cruel Aryan cluster.
> 
> Dravidian root is the main contributor which is retaining the matrix of our great Bangladeshi Nation. We,* the Dravidian Bangladeshis have given shelter to many central Asian Muslim people*. But the Dravidian root is the main. We are the modern Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation.
> 
> We are modern Shiraz, modern Munim or modern Vashani, Mujib or Zia. Fighters to destroy the tricks of aggressors to our Great Bangladeshi Nation, continua-tor of the ancient Dravidian Nation. We are the modern Wari Bateswareerian , modern Bangladeshi.



You do know that the "second generation" Aryans did fulfil those requirements by your standards

Secondly accept the arabs as sons of soils but not aryans, the real bengalis??

Lastly central asian people were the desendents of aryans


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

iajdani said:


> So in the Durga puja,
> 
> Ram means - Mir Jafar?
> Durga is - Robert Clive?
> Dravid Rabon - Siraj --- Oops he is not Dravid?
> 
> Where is Honuman Ji - Jagat Shet? He looks like honuman though.




You are mixing Ram, Rabon, Honuman with the Durga Puja. Those are not part of Durga Puja. Those are the part of the Ramayan,


Here in Durga Puja:


Mr. Robert Clive= The powers combined Durga( Though Clive is male)
Shiraj Ud Daola= The cruel king Mahishashore( Though we all the Bangladeshis want to be patriotic like the brave son of this territory Shiraj Ud Daola)
There are some collaborators which assisted to kill the Shiraj by the great Mr. Robert Clive.

This was initiated to give serious pain to the hearts of the great ancient Bangladeshi Nation. Please, search the internet and you will get the details.

Shame on Betrayers and Collaborators.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

banglarmanush said:


> You do know that wikipedia is not reliable as it can be edited by anyone. How about you read some Mahabharat or ramayana, which by the way is older then the sultanate and the mughals, then get back to me. You are just twisting the truth.



Nothing is being twisted. I have numerous references. You can get several reference from the internet and you should learn the true history. 

Brother, truth is not always sweeter. It is sometime of shame and bitter also. We should learn all the history to know the situation.


----------



## Avisheik

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> You are mixing Ram, Rabon, Honuman with the Durga Puja. Those are not part of Durga Puja. Those are the part of the Ramayan,
> 
> 
> Here in Durga Puja:
> 
> 
> Mr. Robert Clive= The powers combined Durga( Though Clive is male)
> Shiraj Ud Daola= The cruel king Mahishashore( Though we all the Bangladeshis want to be patriotic like the brave son of this territory Shiraj Ud Daola)
> There are some collaborators which assisted to kill the Shiraj by the great Mr. Robert Clive.
> 
> This was initiated to give serious pain to the hearts of the great ancient Bangladeshi Nation. Please, search the internet and you will get the details.
> 
> Shame on Betrayers and Collaborators.



Here is the part you left out. 

It has been said that the Lord Ram before going on a war with the ten headed demon &#8216;Ravana&#8217; did "chandi-puja and invoked the blessings of Durga so that he could become invincible. Durga, the Goddess of power then divulged the secret to Ram how he could kill Ravana.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

The same page of the wiki says, Durga puja was held way back the event of the Calcutta Rajbari which was the act of one or few individual.

I dont see any problem with the puja as it did exist in this land before clive ever set foot here
'



> *History *
> 
> A considerable literature exists around Durga in the Bengali language and its early forms, including avnirnaya (11th century), Durgabhaktitarangini by Vidyapati (a famous Maithili poet of 14th century), etc. Durga Puja was popular in Bengal in the medieval period, and records show that it was being held in the courts of Rajshahi (16th century) and Nadia district (18th century). It was during the 18th century,* however, that the worship of Durga became popular among the landed aristrocacy of Bengal, the Zamindars. Prominent Pujas were conducted by the landed zamindars and jagirdars, being enriched by emerging British rule, including Raja Nabakrishna Deb, of Shobhabajar, who initiated an elaborate Puja at his residence*. Many of these old puja exist to this day. Interestingly the oldest such Puja to be conducted at the same venue is located in Rameswarpur, Orissa, where it has been continuing for the last four centuries since the Ghosh Mahashays from Kotarang near Howrah migrated there as a part of Todarmal's contingent during Akbar's rule. Today, the culture of Durga Puja has shifted from the princely houses to Sarbojanin (literally, "involving all") forms. The first such puja was held at Guptipara - it was called barowari (baro meaning twelve and yar meaning friends)
> 
> 
> Image of Durga in an early 19th century lithogragh.Today's Puja, however, goes far beyond religion. In fact, visiting the pandals recent years, one can only say that Durgapuja is the largest outdoor art festival on earth. In the 1990s, a preponderance of architectural models came up on the pandal exteriors, but today the art motif extends to elaborate interiors, executed by trained artists, with consistent stylistic elements, carefully executed and bearing the name of the artist.
> 
> The sculpture of the idol itself has evolved. The worship always depicts Durga with her four children, and occasionally two attendant deities and some banana-tree figures. In the olden days, all five idols would be depicted in a single frame, traditionally called pata. Since the 1980s however, the trend is to depict each idol separately.




The bolded part is really disturbing. It proves again that british rule was just a blessing for Hindu Oligarch of Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Nothing is being twisted. I have numerous references. You can get several reference from the internet and you should learn the true history.
> 
> Brother, truth is not always sweeter. It is sometime of shame and bitter also. We should learn all the history to know the situation.



Was the puja celebrated after the war? YES. 

Was the puja celebrated only cause of the war?NO.

Was there Durga Puja before The War? YES

But you are twisting the facts to say that the puja was created just cause of the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

banglarmanush said:


> Here is the part you left out.
> 
> It has been said that the Lord Ram before going on a war with the ten headed demon &#8216;Ravana&#8217; did "chandi-puja and invoked the blessings of Durga so that he could become invincible. Durga, the Goddess of power then divulged the secret to Ram how he could kill Ravana.



But Durga Puja is not observed for the occasion of Ram, Rabon events. It is observed for the killing of the Cruel King Mahishashore by the Goddess Durga in Marta in Shuva Viajaya. This autumnal version is initiated by the Naba Krishna Deb( who is collaborator, was in the administration of the great patriotic soldier Shiraj) in the honor of Mr. Robert Clive for the decisive victory against Shiraj( modern Mahishashore of Marta) in 1757, there was no previous autumnal version of Durga Puja. I have previously said about the source of my information.

Really, shame on Collaborators and Betrayers.


----------



## LaBong

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> But Durga Puja is not observed for the occasion of Ram, Rabon events. It is observed for the killing of the Cruel King Mahishashore by the Goddess Durga in Marta in Shuva Viajaya. This autumnal version is initiated by the Naba Krishna Deb( who is collaborator, was in the administration of the great patriotic soldier Shiraj) in the honor of Mr. Robert Clive for the decisive victory against Shiraj( modern Mahishashore of Marta) in 1757, there was no previous autumnal version of Durga Puja. I have previously said about the source of my information.
> 
> Really, shame on Collaborators and Betrayers.


 
Hey Idiot, this is the story behind Durga Puja in October. 



_In the 'Ramayana', as it goes, Rama went to 'Lanka' to rescue his abducted wife, Sita, from the grip of Ravana, the king of the Demons in Lanka. Before starting for his battle with Ravana, Rama wanted the blessings of Devi Durga . He came to know that the Goddess would be pleased only if she is worshipped with one hundred 'NeelKamal' or blue lotuses. Rama, after travelling the whole world, could gather only ninety nine of them. He finally decided to offer one of his eyes, which resembled blue lotuses. Durga, being pleased with the devotion of Rama, appeared before him and blessed him. The battle started on the 'Saptami' and Ravana was finally killed on the 'Sandhikshan' i.e. the crossover period between Ashtami (the next day) and Navami (the day after). Ravana was cremated on Dashami. Since the period of this worship was different from the conventional period (during the spring - 'Basanta'), this puja is also known as 'Akal-Bodhan' or a worship (Bodhan) in an unconventional time (A-Kaal)_​


Also Shobhabazar Rajbari denied the allegation which was surfaced by likes of you that Durga Puja has anything to do with Clive's victory by a public notice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

banglarmanush said:


> Was the puja celebrated after the war? YES.
> 
> Was the puja celebrated only cause of the war?NO.
> 
> Was there Durga Puja before The War? YES
> 
> But you are twisting the facts to say that the puja was created just cause of the war.




There was no Autumnal version of Durga Puja before the Palashi, it is true. It is the part of history. None can avoid that.

Yes, there was presence of Durga Puja before the Palashi. It was Bashanti Durga Puja. It is the another history of collaboration to the Nation.It is also the story of the collaborators. In this case,
Kangshanarayan( another bustard of the nation) play the role.
Kangshanarayan was in the administration of our the Great Sultan of
Independent Sultanate of Banglastan Munim Khan( great patriotic
soldier of the Bengali nation). Bustard Kangshanarayan worked for the
Animal Mughal to remove the independent Sultanate of the Greater
Bangladesh in 1576 in Rajmahal( Now it is in India) as a pet dog of
Mughal. He was a betrayer and bustard of the nation. With the Mughal
help he introduced the Bashanti Durga Puja as the marking ceremony of
the destruction of Independent Sultanate of Greater Bangladesh.

This Durga Puja was the first Duga Puja in this territory. KangshaNarayan was in the Vaturia( present Rajshahi and Dinajpur region.)

True history is sometime bitter and of shame and tragic.

Shame on the collaborators and the Betrayers. I have numerous references for the base of my statement.

I am the continua-tor of the great Bangladeshi Nation. Container of pains in hearts which is given by Aggressors and Collaborators and Betrayers.


----------



## LaBong

^Why do you keep repeating the same phrases, I'm the inheritor great Bangladesh nation blah blah blah! come up with something new.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

LaBong said:


> Hey Idiot, this is the story behind Durga Puja in October.
> 
> 
> 
> _In the 'Ramayana', as it goes, Rama went to 'Lanka' to rescue his abducted wife, Sita, from the grip of Ravana, the king of the Demons in Lanka. Before starting for his battle with Ravana, Rama wanted the blessings of Devi Durga . He came to know that the Goddess would be pleased only if she is worshipped with one hundred 'NeelKamal' or blue lotuses. Rama, after travelling the whole world, could gather only ninety nine of them. He finally decided to offer one of his eyes, which resembled blue lotuses. Durga, being pleased with the devotion of Rama, appeared before him and blessed him. The battle started on the 'Saptami' and Ravana was finally killed on the 'Sandhikshan' i.e. the crossover period between Ashtami (the next day) and Navami (the day after). Ravana was cremated on Dashami. Since the period of this worship was different from the conventional period (during the spring - 'Basanta'), this puja is also known as 'Akal-Bodhan' or a worship (Bodhan) in an unconventional time (A-Kaal)_​
> 
> 
> Also Shobhabazar Rajbari denied the allegation which was surfaced by likes of you that Durga Puja has anything to do with Clive's victory by a public notice.




Shak Dea Mas Dhaka Jai Na.

Kashe Pad Dhake Na.

You can't hide the fish by the vegetable.

You can't hide your Pad by the Ca ugh.


Truth is sometime bitter, sometime of shame. I have presented my information on authentic basis.

Acknowledging the truth is the way to get the peace.

I am Bangladesh.


----------



## mil-avia

*Dravidian (Australoid) people were politically powerful in ancient Bengal before the Gupta (&#2455;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468 regime according to Pranab Chatterjee * and he mentions "_Dravidian__/Dravidians/Drabir_" 11 times in his book.


*Related links*


----------



## TopCat

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Shak Dea Mas Dhaka Jai Na.
> 
> Kashe Pad Dhake Na.
> 
> You can't hide the fish by the vegetable.
> 
> You *can't hide your Pad by the Ca ugh.*
> Truth is sometime bitter, sometime of shame. I have presented my information on authentic basis.
> 
> Acknowledging the truth is the way to get the peace.
> 
> I am Bangladesh.



You mean fart???? You keep on fartin in this thread for ever man and screwed this beutifull thread to garbage. Md. Akmal is your henchman...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> *There was no Autumnal version of Durga Puja before the Palashi, it is true*. It is the part of history. None can avoid that.
> 
> Yes, there was presence of Durga Puja before the Palashi. It was Bashanti Durga Puja. It is the another history of collaboration to the Nation.It is also the story of the collaborators. In this case,
> Kangshanarayan( another bustard of the nation) play the role.
> Kangshanarayan was in the administration of our the Great Sultan of
> Independent Sultanate of Banglastan Munim Khan( great patriotic
> soldier of the Bengali nation). Bustard Kangshanarayan worked for the
> Animal Mughal to remove the independent Sultanate of the Greater
> Bangladesh in 1576 in Rajmahal( Now it is in India) as a pet dog of
> Mughal. He was a betrayer and bustard of the nation. With the Mughal
> help he introduced the Bashanti Durga Puja as the marking ceremony of
> the destruction of Independent Sultanate of Greater Bangladesh.
> 
> This Durga Puja was the first Duga Puja in this territory. KangshaNarayan was in the Vaturia( present Rajshahi and Dinajpur region.)
> 
> True history is sometime bitter and of shame and tragic.
> 
> Shame on the collaborators and the Betrayers. I have numerous references for the base of my statement.
> 
> I am the continua-tor of the great Bangladeshi Nation. Container of pains in hearts which is given by Aggressors and Collaborators and Betrayers.



Really?? Then why is the clebration in other parts of india(tamil nadu, maharastra, etc) and nepal coincide with the celebrations in bangladesh? 

Were they part of the Durga puja conspiracy as well??


----------



## LaBong

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Shak Dea Mas Dhaka Jai Na.
> 
> Kashe Pad Dhake Na.
> 
> You can't hide the fish by the vegetable.
> 
> You can't hide your Pad by the Ca ugh.
> 
> 
> Truth is sometime bitter, sometime of shame. I have presented my information on authentic basis.
> 
> Acknowledging the truth is the way to get the peace.
> 
> I am Bangladesh.


 
The only guy who's been farting all over the thread is you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Shak Dea Mas Dhaka Jai Na.
> 
> Kashe Pad Dhake Na.
> 
> You can't hide the fish by the vegetable.
> 
> You can't hide your Pad by the Ca ugh.
> 
> 
> Truth is sometime bitter, sometime of shame. I have presented my information on *authentic basis*.
> 
> Acknowledging the truth is the way to get the peace.
> 
> I am Bangladesh.


 
Cough cough, Khali kolshi baje beshi

Acknowledge your bs of bengalis being dravidian, durga puja was commenced as a victory party.

You are a troll, as you just smeared crap over faarhan Beautiful thread.


----------



## mil-avia

*Brahminism in mediaeval Bengal during the Sena (&#2488;&#2503;&#2472 regime : one / two.

Related link : post # 671.*


----------



## Avisheik

mil-avia said:


> *Brahminism in mediaeval Bengal during the Sena (&#2488;&#2503;&#2472 regime : one / two.*



Actually brahminism had a place in bengal way before the senas. It was in place before christ years. But the thing is that the senas were extreme in their beliefs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

banglarmanush said:


> Really?? Then why is the clebration in other parts of india(tamil nadu, maharastra, etc) and nepal coincide with the celebrations in bangladesh?
> 
> Were they part of the Durga puja conspiracy as well??




Ya, I have mentioned about the center of origin in my statement. You are claiming about the Tamil Nadu, Maharashtra, Nepal etc. For that, I want to say that, this celebration is transferred from Bangla Region to those regions and Aryans maintain the unity to perform their celebration. Bangla region is of course center of origin. It is part of history. None can avoid that. At present you can find this celebration in America, Europe also.

But the Bangla Area is the center of origin. I have mentioned that very clearly on a authentic basis.

Truth is sometime bitter and of shame.

Shame on the Collaborators and the Betrayers.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

banglarmanush said:


> Actually brahminism had a place in bengal way before the senas. It was in place before christ years. But the thing is that the senas were extreme in their beliefs.



You are enjoying the Day Mare by ignoring the truth. We are the continua-tor of ancient Dravidian. Palas were Buddhist continuator of the ancient Wari Bateswaarian(ancient Dravidian Nation).

Refresh your puzzled brain. Never try to make the Aryan tricks. Stooge of Aryan Society. No Place of Aryan in our history.


----------



## Avisheik

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Ya, I have mentioned about the center of origin in my statement. You are claiming about the Tamil Nadu, Maharashtra, Nepal etc. For that, I want to say that, this celebration is transferred from Bangla Region to those regions and Aryans maintain the unity to perform their celebration. Bangla region is of course center of origin. It is part of history. None can avoid that. At present you can find this celebration in America, Europe also.
> 
> But the Bangla Area is the center of origin. I have mentioned that very clearly on a authentic basis.
> 
> Truth is sometime bitter and of shame.
> 
> Shame on the Collaborators and the Betrayers.



What makes you so sure durga puja originated and spread from bengal? Btw, if aryan want to maintain their unity, why call the tamils, the real dravids?? 

Your lies have full of holes


----------



## Avisheik

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> You are enjoying the Day Mare by ignoring the truth. We are the continua-tor of ancient Dravidian. Palas were Buddhist continuator of the ancient Wari Bateswaarian(ancient Dravidian Nation).
> 
> Refresh your puzzled brain. Never try to make the Aryan tricks. Stooge of Aryan Society. No Place of Aryan in our history.



You are distorting the truth. What were pala ancestors before buddhism? We found a ruin in wari, it does not symbolise a civilisation. You know tamil is older than wari ruins, how come there is no tamil inscription in wari??

Wow, you methors' minds get f"ed up after cleaning the streets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

banglarmanush said:


> You are distorting the truth. What were pala ancestors before buddhism? We found a ruin in wari, it does not symbolise a civilisation. You know tamil is older than wari ruins, how come there is no tamil inscription in wari??
> 
> Wow, you methors' minds get f"ed up after cleaning the streets




There is difference of belief in human. We belief that we are the progeny of same Adam. Adam was a Muslim. So, there was a path of Islamic way in every society. Many ancient Dravidians were the followers of those way. It is our belief. There is no class in human. We are the creation of the almighty. Dravidians were not the followers of Aryan, though there is some surrendered portion. In fact , thousands years ago there is a unit, continuous Dravidian Nation from the Assam to the Sri Lanka. We were in the same nation. Continuity is hampered by the attacks of Aryan. Now, we are in different Nations and even in different religion. Some are surrendered to Aryan human cluster.

In fact we are continua-tor of the great ancient continuous Dravidian Nation.

Old Dravidian Nation is a unit mass. Now it is divided into different Nations.


----------



## mil-avia

*Debaters of different opinions should be more polite or else Moderators will have to close down this thread. A thread related to air force had to be closed down fews days ago.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

banglarmanush said:


> What makes you so sure durga puja originated and spread from bengal? Btw, if aryan want to maintain their unity, why call the tamils, the real dravids??
> 
> Your lies have full of holes


Hiding the truth is very difficult. It was tried by the minister of Hitler(Aryan Leader). We are expert to catch up the tricks of the local Aryans and their Stooges.


----------



## Avisheik

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> There is difference of belief in human. We belief that we are the progeny of same Adam. Adam was a Muslim. So, there was a path of Islamic way in every society. Many ancient Dravidians were the followers of those way. It is our belief. There is no class in human. We are the creation of the almighty. Dravidians were not the followers of Aryan, though there is some surrendered portion. In fact , thousands years ago there is a unit, continuous Dravidian Nation from the Assam to the Sri Lanka. We were in the same nation. Continuity is hampered by the attacks of Aryan. Now, we are in different Nations and even in different religion. Some are surrendered to Aryan human cluster.
> 
> In fact we are continua-tor of the great ancient continuous Dravidian Nation.
> 
> Old Dravidian Nation is a unit mass. Now it is divided into different Nations.



Ohhh so by your standards its a hindu VS muslim thing. You d know dravidians are the ones who preserved hinduism. 
Anyway, i get that you are only here to cause a religious thread war and cause a stupid mess. Now that i think of it, you only tried to defame durga puja with your lies to start a flame war after you failed with the aryan thing

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------




Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Hiding the truth is very difficult. It was tried by the minister of Hitler(Aryan Leader). We are expert to catch up the tricks of the local Aryans and their Stooges.



Hitler's aryan has white skin and blonde hair. You saw them in Bd??


----------



## eastwatch

I am getting tired of reading all those weird posts that are unnecessary in this thread. I request Faarhan to keep on posting old photos of Bengal and also request others to send posts related to those photos as much as possible. Better we do not respond to those weird posts.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

banglarmanush said:


> You are distorting the truth. What were pala ancestors before buddhism? We found a ruin in wari, it does not symbolise a civilisation. You know tamil is older than wari ruins, how come there is no tamil inscription in wari??
> 
> Wow, you methors' minds get f"ed up after cleaning the streets




I am declaring that, I am Methor and I like to clean my toilet, my roads even the toilets of my people.

So, what is your problem. There is no shame in work. Every Bangladeshis are ready to be the Methor to clean their toilets. What is your problem? Here , I have meant the word Methor word as the cleaner not your Aryan based human cluster( surrendered Shudra class to Aryan Society). We are Muslim Methor to clean our environments. We don't believe in any class in human. That is the difference between us brother. 

You hate Methor. But we want to be the Methor(cleaner) to clean our environments.

We must try our best to stop this Aryan business( Grasping the people like animals, thanks for proving that).


Good work has no shame.

Shame on the Betrayers and Collaborators to the Nation.

We are the Methor(Majority Muslim Methor) cleaner of the environment, continua-tor of the great ancient Dravidian Nation.

We are Bangladesh. There is no class in human. Every work is needed in human society. We want to be expert all of the good activities.


----------



## mil-avia

*A Story of Ambivalent Modernization in Bangladesh and West Bengal
The Rise and Fall of Bengali Elitism in South Asia*






*Related links : one, two, three, four & five.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

banglarmanush said:


> Ohhh so by your standards its a hindu VS muslim thing. You d know dravidians are the ones who preserved hinduism.
> Anyway, i get that you are only here to cause a religious thread war and cause a stupid mess. Now that i think of it, you only tried to defame durga puja with your lies to start a flame war after you failed with the aryan thing
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler's aryan has white skin and blonde hair. You saw them in Bd??





I have given all my statements in a harmonic way. I have given all the information sequentially. I have no interest to others' religion. It came as part of history. Aryans came in my words as part of history, nothing else. Bangladesh is my identity. We are alert about all types of aggressors who want to grasp the nation. Who are you to say that, all Dravidians were Hindus? Almighty knows the best. But it is obvious true that we are progeny of one Adam(including you). That is our belief. You may have different belief.


I have no new speech about this.

Truth is Bitter sometimes. Shame!!!!


----------



## LaBong

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> I have given all my statements in a harmonic way. I have given all the information sequentially. I have no interest to others' religion. It came as part of history. Aryans came in my words as part of history, nothing else. Bangladesh is my identity. We are alert about all types of aggressors who want to grasp the nation. Who are you to say that, all Dravidians were Hindus? Almighty knows the best. But it is obvious true that we are progeny of one Adam(including you). That is our belief. You may have different belief.
> 
> 
> I have no new speech about this.
> 
> Truth is Bitter sometimes. Shame!!!!


----------



## integra

*1858 Bengal Sepoys *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Interactive 3d model of a building inside Lalbagh Fort / Fort Aurangabad :

*
Lalbagh Fort (Bengali: &#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455 (also known as "Fort Aurangabad") is an incomplete Mughal palace fortress at the Buriganga River in the southwestern part of Dhaka, Bangladesh. Construction was commenced in 1678 by Prince Muhammad Azam during his 15-month long vice-royalty of Bengal, but before the work could complete, he was recalled by Aurangzeb. His successor, Shaista Khan, did not complete the work, though he stayed in Dhaka up to 1688. His daughter Iran Dukht nick named pari bibi (Fairy Lady) died here in 1684 and this led him to consider the fort to be ominous.

*Related links : one, two & three.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> We, the Dravidian Muslim Bangladeshis had made mistake to allow those central Asians to be accumulated into our mainstream of Dravidian Muslim Bangladeshi Nation.



You had no choice. you see, they were warriors and you were a cowards. They came few in numbers but you could not produce resistance. Without the invasion and migration of foreign Muslims, you would still be wearing Dhooti(may be you still do), you are a low life bigot. Take your Dravid garbage and get the hell out of here. 

Let me guess. Since you are a Dravid, so you must be likely look like this. Skinny, black oily skin and short like most methor or muchi people in Bd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Al-zakir said:


> You had no choice. you see, they were warriors and you were a cowards. They came few in numbers but you could not produce resistance. Without the invasion and migration of foreign Muslims, you would still be wearing Dhooti(may be you still do), you are a low life bigot. Take your Dravid garbage and get the hell out of here.
> 
> Let me guess. Since you are a Dravid, so you must be likely look like this. Skinny, black oily skin and short like most methor or muchi people in Bd.





Central Asian Muslims were our brothers. All Muslims are brother. We are Muslims because of our choice. If it was not correct we would adopt the Christianity after Palashi. It was not happened. This proved our purity about Islam. Another point, some central Asian were Pseudo Muslim(led by Mir Jafars, Iskandar Mirza) who were not accumulated into our Dravidian Muslim Bangladeshi Nation. The progeny of these coward central Asian are still failed to forget the sin blood of their ancestors. Those are creating collaboration to the Bangladeshi Nation and try to make confusion to the Nation. You have challenged the reason of Islam taking of the Dravidian People of the Bangladeshi Nation in very wrongful way which is crime. You have no right to say about the Iman of the Dravidian Bangladeshi People. You have proved your ancestry. This type of motive helped a lot the Punjabis to make huge killing of Bangladeshis. So, you are totally unmasked. I have nothing to say more than that.

We are the Bangladeshi, We are the Muslim Dravidian Bangladeshi Nation, We are the continua-tor great ancient Wari Bateswarian Dravidian Nation.

We are well concerned about the tricks of Aryan cluster, the betrayers of the some coward central Asian(Iskandar Mirza,modern Mir Jafar) and any type of aggressors of the world.


We are always seekers of help and grace from the Almighty only. That is my final point.


----------



## mil-avia

Al-zakir said:


> You are a real Sheikh or fake Sheikh. Usually in South Asia, Sheikh are considered as Arab descent. So, How can you be Dravidian and Sheikh at the same time.


 No offense to anyone but Hazrat Muhammad (pbuh) himself said that Arabs are not superior to non-Arabs and non-Arabs are not superior to Arabs. Qur'an and Sunnah do not say that only Arabs/Semites can call themselves Sheikhs and non-Arabs/non-Semites cannot call themselves Sheikhs. The Rasuls Hazrat Ibrahim, Musa, Daud and Isa (peace be upon them) were not Arabs as they were speakers of Aramaic, Hebrew, etc. A major female ancestor of our Prophet Hazrat Hajera (pbuh) was even not from Asia/Arabia but came from mainland Africa's Egypt. Our Prophet had at least one _Dravidian (Australoid) Sahaba_. Overwhelming majority of the 124,000 or more Prophets sent to guide mankind were non-Arabs/non-Semites and at least several thousands of them were black- and dark- skinned.

Black-skinned people of Ethiopia, Eritrea, Africa and some other lands played extremely important roles in favor of Islam from its earliest years : _one, __two & three._http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-....,cf.osb&fp=21e6f9b0f7b4c3b3&biw=1280&bih=899



Migration of early Muslim converts to black Africa when they were in _mortal_ danger :





(P.S. : I am opposed to trolling. And I am _not_ a Dravidian, my skin shade is like that/marginally fairer than that of an _average_ Bangladeshi)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*People fleeing from villages fearing genocide (1971)
*







---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------

*November (1971), Bangladesh --- A Bengali civilian is questioned by a member of the Pakistan army during the war for Bangladeshi independence*






---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------

*April , (1971) ---The bodies of three women, three children, and an old man lie abandoned in a compound near this city (as shown here), after West Pakistani troops withdrew from the area early April 1st, leaving it in the hands of Bangladesh "liberation forces." People in the area said that West Pakistani troops had killed these people and others on April 1st. The people appeared to have been beaten to death or killed with bayonets*






---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------

*18 Dec 1971, Dhaka, Bangladesh --- Mass grave containing the bodies of Bengali intellectuals in a clay pit near Dhaka during the war for Bangladeshi independence*






---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------

*18 Dec 1971, Dhaka, Bangladesh --- Mass grave containing the bodies of Bengali intellectuals, killed by Razakars, in a clay pit near Dhaka during the war for Bangladeshi independence*






---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------

*Dhaka, Bangladesh --Dead Bodies of intellectuals*






---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------

*Children and teachers pose for the camera during prize-giving at a school Dhaka (Dacca), Bangladesh, (1900) .*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mil-avia

Al-zakir said:


> Sheikh are considered as Arab descent.


 *"Arab" is not a unitary group. Arab people"s" (plural) are multi-ethic/multi-racial and very diverse : one, two, three, four, and five.*


----------



## mil-avia

*Interactive 3D model of Bibi Pari's Tomb :*


The tomb of Bibi Pari, located in the center of the Lalbagh Fort (Fort Aurangabad), is the most impressive of the surviving buildings. Eight rooms surround a central square room that contains the mortal remains of Bibi Pari.

*Related links : one, two & three.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> mistake to allow those central Asians


 *Bangladesh would have been a far worse place to live in today without the arrival of Muslim Central Asian warriors like Bakhtiyar Khilji in mediaeval times. People like him ousted the Sena ruler types.*


----------



## TopCat

Faarhan said:


> The bodies of three women, three children, and an old man lie abandoned in a compound near this city (as shown here), after West Pakistani troops withdrew from the area early April 1st, leaving it in the hands of Bangladesh "liberation forces." People in the area said that West Pakistani troops had killed these people and others on April 1st. The people appeared to have been beaten to death or killed with bayonets





This is a propaganda picture used by both Biharis and Bengalis. 

The dressup suggest that they were infact Bengalis.

*Also the debris or dust over there bodies suggest they died due to some sort of explosion or bomb.*

What you guys think. This is a important and well publicised photographs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

mil-avia said:


> *Bangladesh would have been a worse place to live in without the arrival of Muslim Central Asians like Bakhtiyar Khilji in mediaeval times.*


 

I am not against the arrival of Muslim brothers. This mutual exchange of people is very common in every nation. I have said about that matter that some people who were the collaborators who arrived in our country like Mir Jafar and so on in the name of Islam( if they were not Muslim, they would not be given shelter to our territory) but do the crime to our Nation. In fact those are isolated but not inactive. They want their benefits only. The Bangladeshi Nation is not their concern( It is proved by Iskandar Mirza). In fact, those are also dangerous to our Nation like the Aryan cluster. In some case, it is found that they worked in association with the Aryan cluster against us. It is proved by history. 

Bakhtiyar Khilji is not an central Asian. He was a pathan of this region(Afghanistan). He is our brother. Pathans are originated with the touch of Arab, who are the continua-tor of the great ancient Dravidian Nation and Some sort of Semitic origin. 

We know that, Dravidian and Arab were in the same Nation in the ancient time. They are mutual brothers. They maintained close relation since the ancient time.

I referred the Turk Nation, Mughal people and Persian Nation as the central Asian.

Mughal human cluster did serious crime against Arab and Islam, it is historically true. They destroyed the Baghdad and made massive human killing like animal in Baghdad. They destroyed the independent Sultanate of Delhi by killing millions of Muslim with the help Aryan people. They destroyed the independent Sultanate of Greater Banglastan in 1576. They were cruel animals. In fact at that time they were cruel animals and worked with the association of Aryan human cluster. They are responsible for the many sufferings of Muslim communities in this territory. Those Mirzas worked for the British in 1857. Those Mirzas have created Qudiani. Those Mirzas have created Jamat E Islam. Jamat E Islam opposed to make separate independent Muslim states in this region in 1941 raised by Maododi( Cruel Congress Agent). But they were some sort of helper to kill Bangladeshis in 1971. In fact, I have mentioned those cruel central Asian( followers of Aryan) as the collaborators to the nation, not the Muslim brothers.


This Pseudo Muslim Mughal Animals should be isolated and unmasked. We should take proper initiatives so that they can't be able to destroy our Bangladeshi Nation.

Dravidian Muslim root is the originator of the present Bangladeshi Nation. We are Muslim because of our choice. We have proved that after the Palashi situation. So, there is no confusion.

Almighty is the owner of all types of power. If Almighty wish we may gain power and respect. Coming of any human race is not necessitated at all. That is the belief of every Bangladeshi. Faith on the almighty is the source of power. History has given the better lesson to the Mughal. 

At present the Mughal has no nation. They are abolished for their crimes. But, the Bangladeshi Muslim Dravidian Nation is the eighth largest nation of the world.


WE ARE PROUD OF BEING BANGLADESHI.

We are the continua-tor of the great ancient Wari Bateswarian Dravidian Nation.


----------



## Loyus

I am going Godo-Godo with pride Sheikh

Now about my Dravidian horse concept

Suppose we have a complete blood transfusion of a Aryan horse with a Dravidian blood

then can it become full blooded Dravidian horse ?

If that experiment on animal is successful then I will do a human trial

I will become a pure blooded Dravidian with transfused blood

And then we will be true brothers )

Joi Bangla (desh)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Wow pathans are dravidians too, I wonder what would be the reaction of resident pathans upon discovering this breaking news!


----------



## Md Akmal

Faarhan said:


> [/COLOR]*18 Dec 1971, Dhaka, Bangladesh --- Mass grave containing the bodies of Bengali intellectuals in a clay pit near Dhaka during the war for Bangladeshi independence*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------
> 
> *18 Dec 1971, Dhaka, Bangladesh --- Mass grave containing the bodies of Bengali intellectuals, killed by Razakars, in a clay pit near Dhaka during the war for Bangladeshi independence*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------
> 
> *Dhaka, Bangladesh --Dead Bodies of intellectuals*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------
> 
> [




@ I have a serious doubt about the Bengalee intellectual killing on 14 December 1971 either by the Pakistan Army or the Razakars ????

@ Well all these so called intellectuals through out nine months apparently collaborated with the Pakistan Govt and they were in their pay roll. Now, why suddenly they would kill them without any reasons ? During that period Pakistan army and the Razakars were busy to save their lives. Rather there were lot of evidences that during that period many members of Mujib Bahini already entered Dhaka and killed many non-Bengalees and members of Peace Community. What I think that it might have planned by RAW and executed by Mujib Bahini and the blame was given on to Pakistan Govt !!!

@ During that time the brother of Zahir Rahan was also kidnapped and never found. After independence, Zahir Rahan hurriedly came from Calcutta to Dhaka to search his brother but soon he also missed himself in Mirpur. There are evidences that the day he went to Mirpur, an Indian Brigadier accompanied him. His wife Suchanda tried her best to find her husband but soon was threatened by the govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Loyus

LaBong said:


> Wow pathans are dravidians too, I wonder what would be the reaction of resident pathans upon discovering this breaking news!



How dare you contradict Sheikh baba ))

Have you run out of pop corn/chop/chicken cutlet ?


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Dravidians are originated from the Mesopotemia( Present Iraq). They are now in the different nations. They came to this region before the Aryan. They are the original sons of this territory. It is true part of history. Dravir does not indicate the South Indian Black people only. Aryan came to this land from the eastern Europe and Central Asia as part of invasion. They are outsiders and conspirator.


----------



## InFn-0

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Dravidians are originated from the Mesopotemia( Present Iraq). They are now in the different nations. They came to this region before the Aryan. They are the original sons of this territory. It is true part of history. Dravir does not indicate the South Indian Black people only. Aryan came to this land from the eastern Europe and Central Asia as part of invasion. They are outsiders and conspirator.



Hmm.. but the problem is, if dravidians came from mesopotamia they were also outsiders? If they came from present day Iraq then how can they be the sons of this territory?!?!? Infact that makes them as much as an outsider and conspirator as the Aryans. Or is it that evilness depends upon how far away they came from ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mil-avia

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> I referred the Turk Nation, Mughal people and Persian Nation as the central Asian.



*But Ulugh Khan Jahan Ali, perhaps the greatest preacher and certainly the greatest architect (of 60-domed & other mosques) in Bengal was a Turk.*


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

InFn-0 said:


> Hmm.. but the problem is, if dravidians came from mesopotamia they were also outsiders? If they came from present day Iraq then how can they be the sons of this territory?!?!? Infact that makes them as much as an outsider and conspirator as the Aryans. Or is it that evilness depends upon how far away they came from ?




Mesopotemia is more closer to this region. Eastern Europe is very far from our region. Dravidians are the first comer to this territory. In fact there was no population in this territory before that. Dravidians build their nation in this region. They build the Wari Bateswar, Indus Valley Civilization, Old Deccan Dravid civilization in this region when there was no single Aryan or other ethnic people. Dravidians have made this land as habitable. They preserve the right to live in this land legally. Aryans came to this land three thousands years later from the Eastern Europe region as invader. They had not created this land as habitable. They are invader and conspirator. They are not the real sons of this soil. Aryan culture was built in eastern Europe. They brought that culture to this land as invader to this territory. They are outsider, conspirator and grasper of Ancient Dravidian Civilization. Those human cluster is still playing the tricks to grasp the Dravidian Nations. In fact those Aryan people have no norms and principles. They are conspirator and grasper like cruel animal. I need nothing to describe them. It is the true part of history. The land of this territory is legally belonged to the Dravidians not the outsider Aryan.

The most important news is that: Still, Aryan human cluster population is not more that two or three percent in this territory. But they are enjoying benefits in politics, economy and in other sectors by making conspirations. Anybody can judge that by observing the present scenario.



We are the Bangladeshi. We are the continua-tor of the ancient great Dravidian Nation. It is the Muslim Dravidian one of the largest Nation of the world.

Shame on the Betrayers and the Collaborators.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

mil-avia said:


> *But Ulugh Khan Jahan Ali, perhaps the greatest preacher and certainly the greatest architect (of 60-domed & other mosques) in Bengal was a Turk.*



I have not referred all the Turk as the collaborators. There were some real Muslim brothers. Some of them were like Mir Jafar(Collaborator). Khan Jahan Ali and the Mir Jafar Ali Khan are not the same. 

I have mentioned that previously.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Loyus said:


> How dare you contradict Sheikh baba ))
> 
> Have you run out of pop corn/chop/chicken cutlet ?



Please read that carefully: Dravida Nadu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And include us with this as Dravidian Nation.


We are the Bangladesh, the Muslim Dravidian Nation, Destroyer of Aryan tricks.


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

bangladeshis are a mix race. After islam was accepted by bangalis they mixed with arabs, persians, abyssinians, turks ar na janee koto. I myself has a blood of turko, arab in me. So you can not say we are solely dravid nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Interactive 3D model of Nine-Dome Mosque in Bagerhat :*


Nine-Dome Mosque is located on the western bank of the Thakurdighi, less than half a km away to the southwest of the tomb-complex of Khan Jahan. The mosque is now a protected monument of the Department of Archaeology, Bangladesh. It is a brick-built square structure measuring about 16.76m externally and 12.19m internally. The 2.44m thick walls on the north, south and east sides are pierced with three arched-openings on each side; the central one, set within a rectangular frame, is larger than the flanking ones.

*Related links : one, two, three, & four.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Lighting_Fighter said:


> bangladeshis are a mix race. After islam was accepted by bangalis they mixed with arabs, persians, abyssinians, turks ar na janee koto. I myself has a blood of turko, arab in me. So you can not say we are solely dravid nation.



This is an Aryan statement. By this way, they want to ignore the Dravidian main root of Muslim Bangladeshi Nation. We are not the Turk or Arab. We are the Wari Bateswarian . We are the continua-tor of the ancient Dravidian Nation. Hey, central Asian originated Muslim Brother, please recognize the Dravidian Muslim as the main root of Bangladeshi Nation. Don't think about the Day Mare that, you will be able to make a new Turkistan or Arab Land in this Bangladesh. Dravidian Bangladeshi Muslim root is the main root. We must not allow anyone to play with that. But real Muslims are our brother and part of us. So, there is no confusion.

But , I think there is still some pro-genies of Mir Jafar and His allies as conspirator with the Aryan cluster. Present Bangladeshi Nation is the answer to them.


----------



## Kambojaric

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> I am not againBakhtiyar Khilji is not an central Asian. He was a pathan of this region(Afghanistan). He is our brother. Pathans are originated with the touch of Arab, who are the continua-tor of the great ancient Dravidian Nation and Some sort of Semitic origin.



Are you serious ? Pashtuns are Arabs now :O, They are classified as iranic peoples and hence Central Asian, if Iranians are Central Asians in the first place, lol. I dont understand whats up with all of your Dravidian pride, Bangladeshis are mixed people with elements of both. There is so much for you to be proud of in your country and you choose some dumb ideology that makes no sense. Anyways i want to reitorate a comment made earlier on this thread, please continue with the photos, the conversations are just getting wierder!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Bamxa said:


> Are you serious ? Pashtuns are Arabs now :O, They are classified as iranic peoples and hence Central Asian, if Iranians are Central Asians in the first place, lol. I dont understand whats up with all of your Dravidian pride, Bangladeshis are mixed people with elements of both. There is so much for you to be proud of in your country and you choose some dumb ideology that makes no sense. Anyways i want to reitorate a comment made earlier on this thread, please continue with the photos, the conversations are just getting wierder!




Every Nation is some sort of mixed,but surely progeny of One Adam. There is no confusion. But the Dravidian Muslim root is the most contributor to the Bangladeshi Nation(Fighter against the Aryan). There is no matter of pride. This is the question of identity which differentiates us from the Indians and Pakistanis. 

We are the Bangladeshi. We are the continua-tor of the ancient Wari Bateswarian ( the old Dravidian Nation).


----------



## LaBong

I have met many weird bangladeshis in pdf, but this guy takes the cake. 

Look at the brighter side, at least he doesn't hate his own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> This is an Aryan statement. By this way, they want to ignore the Dravidian main root of Muslim Bangladeshi Nation. We are not the Turk or Arab. We are the Wari Bateswarian . We are the continua-tor of the ancient Dravidian Nation. Hey, central Asian originated Muslim Brother, please recognize the Dravidian Muslim as the main root of Bangladeshi Nation. Don't think about the Day Mare that, you will be able to make a new Turkistan or Arab Land in this Bangladesh. Dravidian Bangladeshi Muslim root is the main root. We must not allow anyone to play with that. But real Muslims are our brother and part of us. So, there is no confusion.
> 
> But , I think there is still some pro-genies of Mir Jafar and His allies as conspirator with the Aryan cluster. Present Bangladeshi Nation is the answer to them.



well I was just saying we are mix i am not saying that blood of dravid people isn't in us. We certainly have but you got to agree that bengalis are mix.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Bamxa said:


> Are you serious ? Pashtuns are Arabs now :O, They are classified as iranic peoples and hence Central Asian, if Iranians are Central Asians in the first place, lol. I dont understand whats up with all of your Dravidian pride, Bangladeshis are mixed people with elements of both. There is so much for you to be proud of in your country and you choose some dumb ideology that makes no sense. Anyways i want to reitorate a comment made earlier on this thread, please continue with the photos, the conversations are just getting wierder!



At least some Pashtuns were Dravidian. You can prove that by clicking the following:
Dravidian Pashtuns in their homeland Peshawar - YouTube

It is of Dravidian Pashtun.


Khilji was pathan. Those are our close brothers.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Lighting_Fighter said:


> well I was just saying we are mix i am not saying that blood of dravid people isn't in us. We certainly have but you got to agree that bengalis are mix.



Yes brother, But Dravidian Muslim root is the main contributor of our Nation and others are contributor as furnish er not of the sole part.

We should up hold our identity which is given by the Almighty.

We must be united with our own identity.


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> We must be united with our own identity.


sorry to disagree.our own identity should be that we are muslim. calling ourselves dravid, aryan, persian or whatever takes us to the time before Prophet Muhammad (PBUH), the jahlya.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Lighting_Fighter said:


> sorry to disagree.our own identity should be that we are muslim. calling ourselves dravid, aryan, persian or whatever takes us to the time before Prophet Muhammad (PBUH), the jahlya.




Islam is the din for all the Muslims which is granted by the Almighty. Nations are created by the Almighty from same Adam as they can recognize themselves. All types of Nation are the creation of the Almighty. It is clearly defined in the holy Al Qur'an. Muslims may be present in different Nations, but their Din is the same i.e. Islam. Creation of different Nations is the work of the Almighty. We should recognize the truth. We are Bangladeshi , because it is the wish of the Almighty. Islam does not allow the destruction of the different Nations of the world as those Nations are the creations of the Almighty. So, destroying the Nations and making one human cluster is not the Islamic Way at all. In fact, this is a Satanic Way. Islam ensures one true life style who are surrendered to the Almighty Allah. Of course, there is presence of sympathy and brotherhood for other Muslims who are in the different Nations(creation of Almighty). That does not indicate that, those Nations should be abolished to a human cluster. Destruction of Nations is not the Islamic Way. 


So, Never be confused.


Aryans are the tricker to destroy the Nations of the world. Don't act like them if you are not an Aryan.


----------



## InFn-0

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Mesopotemia is more closer to this region. Eastern Europe is very far from our region. Dravidians are the first comer to this territory. In fact there was no population in this territory before that. Dravidians build their nation in this region. They build the Wari Bateswar, Indus Valley Civilization, Old Deccan Dravid civilization in this region when there was no single Aryan or other ethnic people. Dravidians have made this land as habitable. They preserve the right to live in this land legally. Aryans came to this land three thousands years later from the Eastern Europe region as invader. They had not created this land as habitable. They are invader and conspirator. They are not the real sons of this soil. Aryan culture was built in eastern Europe. They brought that culture to this land as invader to this territory. They are outsider, conspirator and grasper of Ancient Dravidian Civilization. Those human cluster is still playing the tricks to grasp the Dravidian Nations. In fact those Aryan people have no norms and principles. They are conspirator and grasper like cruel animal. I need nothing to describe them. It is the true part of history. The land of this territory is legally belonged to the Dravidians not the outsider Aryan.
> 
> The most important news is that: Still, Aryan human cluster population is not more that two or three percent in this territory. But they are enjoying benefits in politics, economy and in other sectors by making conspirations. Anybody can judge that by observing the present scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> We are the Bangladeshi. We are the continua-tor of the ancient great Dravidian Nation. It is the Muslim Dravidian one of the largest Nation of the world.
> 
> Shame on the Betrayers and the Collaborators.



http://www.*************/imgbnc.php/30a4a01caa1cdda94987a7f51857667a7549bc4b3c4b8e7dfdb40c9812a0f5036g.jpg

That is not cool.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

InFn-0 said:


> http://www.*************/imgbnc.php/30a4a01caa1cdda94987a7f51857667a7549bc4b3c4b8e7dfdb40c9812a0f5036g.jpg
> 
> That is not cool.




You are wanting to judge my political views. In this forum, I am presenting my Nationality, not any narrow political opinion.

You are a clever one!!!!!!!


----------



## Maira La

He's still going strong. OMFG.

Sheikh shaheb, descendant of Adam's Dravidian son, continua-tor of great dravidian Bangladeshi nation and destroyer of Aryan threat, please, give up already!

Okay, for some weird reason I want to see how smart Dravidians are. Can you open a new thread for this argument of yours? Prove your intelligence and my allegiance belongs to you. I will fight for your cause!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

I have found some interesting stuff in the net regarding this dravidian and indo arian origin of Bangladeshi people. Shaikh sakib is partially right in his understanding but may not be fully right. The presence of same mtDNA has found among the coastal region of south India specially Tamil Nadu, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh. Point to be noted south India and sri lanka is known as the place for highest concentration of dravidian people. But this may not be the full picture. I will be back in 10 mins with all the source.


----------



## Tameem

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> This is the question of identity which differentiates us from the Indians and Pakistanis.



And by suggesting this Muslim Dravidian line over Muslim Bengali an average Bangladeshi can very well not only solve their identity problem but at the same time strike hard both at Indians and Pakistanis simultaneously without hurting their Muslim and Bengali identity an inch.

Clearly you are driven by the deep insecurity and hatred from and towards both these nations you feel in your hearts instead of any remote love of your theory or the facts on the grounds at all.

May God Helps You!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maira La

sami6108 said:


> I have found some interesting stuff in the net regarding this dravidian and indo arian origin of Bangladeshi people. Shaikh sakib is partially right in his understanding but may not be fully right. The presence of same mtDNA has found among the coastal region of south India specially Tamil Nadu, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh. Point to be noted south India and sri lanka is known as the place for highest concentration of dravidian people. But this may not be the full picture. I will be back in 10 mins with all the source.



All people of the subcontinent, except those in the very northwest, have traces of Dravidian genes in their DNA. But that's not his point though. This dude is a reincarnation of Hitler, albeit in Dravidian form.


----------



## LaBong

sami6108 said:


> I have found some interesting stuff in the net regarding this dravidian and indo arian origin of Bangladeshi people. Shaikh sakib is partially right in his understanding but may not be fully right. The presence of same mtDNA has found among the coastal region of south India specially Tamil Nadu, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh. Point to be noted south India and sri lanka is known as the place for highest concentration of dravidian people. But this may not be the full picture. I will be back in 10 mins with all the source.



mtDna is almost exclusively inherited from mother and is identical throughout India & BD(no, not Pakistan, please don't jump on me!), we are from same eve, albeit different adams!


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



> http://www.biomedcentral.com/content/pdf/1471-2156-5-26.pdf
> 
> Approximately one tenth of the Indian haplogroup M
> mtDNAs fall into its major sub-clade M2, which is defined
> by the motif 477G-1780-8502-16319 [15]. M2 can be
> further subdivided into haplogroups M2a (transitions at
> nps 5252 and 8369) and M2b [15]. Haplogroup M2 and
> its two major sub-clades reveal coalescence times of 50 to
> 70 thousand years (Table 3). *Due to the increased frequency
> towards the southern part of India (Figure 1, panel
> M2, SAA p < 0.05 Figure 4), M2 is significantly (p < 0.05)
> more frequent among the Dravidic speakers than among
> the Indo-European speakers who are spread mostly in the
> northern regions of India (Table 2). It is more plausible
> that geography rather than linguistics is behind this pattern,
> because the frequency of M2 amongst the Indo-European
> speaking populations in southern India is
> significantly higher than that in the north, while there is
> no significant difference between Dravidic and Indo-
> European speaking populations from the same geographic
> region (Table 2). It is also notable that the frequency
> of M2 among the Brahmins and the Kshatriyas of
> Andhra Pradesh (CR 3.3 &#8211; 19.2%) is not significantly (p >
> 0.05) different from that among the other castes or the
> tribal populations of the region (CR: 5&#8211;12.9%, 11.2&#8211;
> 18.3%, respectively). On the other hand, none of the 159
> Brahmins and Kshatriyas from the northern states of India
> (Punjab, Rajasthan, Uttar Pradesh and West Bengal)
> belong to M2* while the frequency reaches nearly 3% (CR:
> 1.6&#8211;4.6%) among the other castes and tribal populations
> of the region.



I have found the link from the wikipedia which describes the DNA of Bangladeshi people...

Demographics of Bangladesh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Bangladesh has the world's highest frequency of the M form of mitochondrial DNA. This genetic variant spans many continents, and is the single most common mtDNA haplogroup in Asia.[18] In Bangladesh it represents about 83% of maternal lineages.[19]

Genetics and archaeogenetics of South Asia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Haplogroup Important Sub clades Populations
*M2 M2a, M2b Throughout the continent except in Northwest
Peaking in Bangladesh, Andhra Pradesh, coastal Tamil Nadu and Sri Lanka*
M3 M3a All the subcontinent except the Northeast
20% in Rajastan and Madhya Pradesh, being also very dense in Maharastra, Uttar Pradesh, Haryana, Gujarat, Karnataka
M4 M4a Peaks in Pakistan and Kashmir
*M6 M6a,M6b Kashmir and near the coasts of the Bay of Bengal, Srilanka*
M18 Throughout the subcontinent
Peaking at Rajastan and Andhra Pradesh
M25 Widespread in most of India (but rare outside it)
western Maharastra and Kerala, Punjab


My conclusion from the above 2 evidence/source is that majority of the Bangladesh's mtDNA falls within M2a and M6b halpogroup. 

If we see the 1st figure that I have posted M6b has no presence in south India and sri lanka where majority of the dravidian people lives but can be found in Bangladesh and kashmir, pakistan and central asia. This indicate that there is indo arian group has a presence in Bangladesh.

On the other hand if we look at M2a from the 1st picture which has most significant presence in Bangladesh, it can also be found in the coastal region of south India and sri lanka where dravidian people lives. But the article pointed out other indo arian language speakers also have same mtDNA of M2a in the same region. These dravidian and indo arian group of people can not be differentiated. 

The other point that we can see M2a mtDNA is absent among the Brahmins and Kshatriyas people of even west Bengal. 

From all these my own conclusion is that these coastal people of south India, sri lanka and Bangladesh are intermix people among arian and dravian group of people. Some people kept the indo arian language and others kept Dravidian language. So, majority of the bangladeshis are intermix of these 2 group of people and may be the presence of Dravidian people is higher in Bangladesh then it is previously assumed. Though due to intermix we are not as black as the sri lankan and tamil nadu people.

I may be wrong but any correction is highly appreciated.

To Shaikh Shakib please come out from your one sided thought. Truth may lie some where in the middle.


----------



## eastwatch

Apocalypse said:


> All people of the subcontinent, except those in the very northwest, have traces of Dravidian genes in their DNA. But that's not his point though. This dude is a reincarnation of Hitler, albeit in Dravidian form.



We should declare this new Dravidian Hitler as our newest Caliph and declare war upon others so as to be annihilated by them. I have read some of his posts that are without a hint of truth. Like he claims Raja Kangsa (or Raja Ganesh of 1415 AD) was a contemporary to a great Dravidian Bangali warrior Munim Khan (but, this person was the Sipahsalar of Akber's army in 1576 AD). He claims this traitor Kangsa called the Mughal Akber to invade Bengal. 

He is such a genious that he invents history! He has no knowledge about history, but he keeps on vomitting his ignorance by noting that not every one here is vivid readers of history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Most of the DNA analysis were to do to show, How much every Indians are Tamil. All the analysis were done with a preconceived notion and should had done by same group of people.

But from Sami's posting it is clearly seen that except M2, we dont have commonality with them in other DNA traces. So we are different than them. Just look M2a, M2b. 

Also the samples probably taken from WB of India and not from Bangladesh. Most likely WB results were projected on Bangladesh which is totally misleading.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

^They give minute details of samples taken in all genetics related articles. Go through it and you will know from where the samples have been taken.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

iajdani said:


> Most of the DNA analysis were to do to show, How much every Indians are Tamil. All the analysis were done with a preconceived notion and should had done by same group of people.
> 
> But from Sami's posting it is clearly seen that except M2, we dont have commonality with them in other DNA traces. So we are different than them. Just look M2a, M2b.
> 
> Also the samples probably taken from WB of India and not from Bangladesh. Most likely WB results were projected on Bangladesh which is totally misleading.



The above data has been published in a journal based on research conducted by mostly European researchers not by Indian. You can see their name and address below:

Mait Metspalu*1, Toomas Kivisild1, Ene Metspalu1, Jüri Parik1,
Georgi Hudjashov1, Katrin Kaldma1, Piia Serk1, Monika Karmin1,
Doron M Behar2, M Thomas P Gilbert6, Phillip Endicott7, Sarabjit Mastana4,
Surinder S Papiha5, Karl Skorecki2, Antonio Torroni3 and Richard Villems1
Address: 1Institute of Molecular and Cell Biology, Tartu University, Tartu, Estonia, 2Bruce Rappaport Faculty of Medicine and Research Institute,
Technion and Rambam Medical Center, Haifa, Israel, 3Dipartimento di Genetica e Microbiologia, Università di Pavia, Pavia, Italy, 4Department of
Human Sciences, Loughborough University, Loughborough, United Kingdom, 5Department of Human Genetics, University of Newcastle-upon-
Tyne, United Kingdom, 6Ecology and Evolutionary Biology, The University of Arizona, Tucson, Arizona, USA and 7Henry Wellcome Ancient
Biomolecules Centre, Department of Zoology, University of Oxford, Oxford OX1 3PS,United Kingdom



*But anyway I have not posted the other 2 graph regarding DNA that I am posting now and that is indicating there is presence of DNA of middle east and central asian people.

The graphs are as below:*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


It can be seen from the graph that U2i, U2b, U2c, M18, U7 (which has a very strong presence in central Asia and middle east), R5, R6 DNA are also present in Bangladesh which has a very low presence in South India.

But point to be noted it has been said that M2 has a presence in Bangladesh up to 83% of the people.

From the above data it can be said that most of the urban and upper society people are from Indo-ariyan group but most of the lower caste / class group of people are dravidian or mix up of Dravidian and Arian group. It also align with the story that majority of the early muslims were the convert from lower caste people and most of them are residing in Bangladesh and can be found in villages or the poorer class people.

This also tells the story why M2 is not present in the Brahmins and Kshatriyas people of even west Bengal and other northern India as majority of these people were treated as lower class by hindu upper class. 

If anyone look at the villages or other places it can be seen that there are presence of many dark skinned people just like the south Indians. They may be the byproduct of Dravidian group. Brown people are the intermix and white are of arian origin.

Any correction or suggestion will be highly appreciated.


----------



## TopCat

sami6108 said:


> The above data has been published in a journal based on research conducted by mostly European researchers not by Indian. You can see their name and address below:
> 
> Mait Metspalu*1, Toomas Kivisild1, Ene Metspalu1, Jüri Parik1,
> Georgi Hudjashov1, Katrin Kaldma1, Piia Serk1, Monika Karmin1,
> Doron M Behar2, M Thomas P Gilbert6, Phillip Endicott7, Sarabjit Mastana4,
> Surinder S Papiha5, Karl Skorecki2, Antonio Torroni3 and Richard Villems1
> Address: 1Institute of Molecular and Cell Biology, Tartu University, Tartu, Estonia, 2Bruce Rappaport Faculty of Medicine and Research Institute,
> Technion and Rambam Medical Center, Haifa, Israel, 3Dipartimento di Genetica e Microbiologia, Università di Pavia, Pavia, Italy, 4Department of
> Human Sciences, Loughborough University, Loughborough, United Kingdom, 5Department of Human Genetics, University of Newcastle-upon-
> Tyne, United Kingdom, 6Ecology and Evolutionary Biology, The University of Arizona, Tucson, Arizona, USA and 7Henry Wellcome Ancient
> Biomolecules Centre, Department of Zoology, University of Oxford, Oxford OX1 3PS,United Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> *But anyway I have not posted the other 2 graph regarding DNA that I am posting now and that is indicating there is presence of DNA of middle east and central asian people.
> 
> The graphs are as below:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> It can be seen from the graph that U2i, U2b, U2c, M18, U7 (which has a very strong presence in central Asia and middle east), R5, R6 DNA are also present in Bangladesh which has a very low presence in South India.
> 
> But point to be noted it has been said that M2 has a presence in Bangladesh up to 83% of the people.
> 
> From the above data it can be said that most of the urban and upper society people are from Indo-ariyan group but most of the lower caste / class group of people are dravidian or mix up of Dravidian and Arian group.* It also align with the story that majority of the early muslims were the convert from lower caste people and most of them are residing in Bangladesh and can be found in villages or the poorer class people.*This also tells the story why M2 is not present in the Brahmins and Kshatriyas people of even west Bengal and other northern India as majority of these people were treated as lower class by hindu upper class.
> 
> If anyone look at the villages or other places it can be seen that there are presence of many dark skinned people just like the south Indians. They may be the byproduct of Dravidian group. Brown people are the intermix and white are of arian origin.
> 
> Any correction or suggestion will be highly appreciated.


 
I differ on the bolded part.
What made you think, all the darker skinned people were lower class in pre Islamic period? Under Pala they ruled whole India up to Afhganistan and up to Indoneshia. Even the migrant Muslim are of lower and upper class as well. You can go to villages and you will find a lot of faired skinned people living in miserable life.












You think above those guys were low class???


Now lets see a Ghose (Low caste) from Hindu society.







Now tell me whether your conlcusion were precisely right?


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

iajdani said:


> I differ on the bolded part.
> What made you think, all the darker skinned people were lower class in pre Islamic period? Under Pala they ruled whole India up to Afhganistan and up to Indoneshia. Even the migrant Muslim are of lower and upper class as well. You can go to villages and you will find a lot of faired skinned people living in miserable life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think above those guys were low class???
> 
> 
> Now lets see a Ghose (Low caste) from Hindu society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me whether your conlcusion were precisely right?



Look 1st of all I said any correction will be appreciated.

Now come to the second part, I said most of people in Bangladesh are intermix of ariyan and dravidian thats why they are brown not as black as the south Indian. But there are also a certain percentage of people of ariyan origin are in Bangladesh.

In the mean time I have also said that there are also a certain percentage of people are of dravidian origin. Mostly they are poor and can be found in the village area.

But I never said that fair skinned or brown color people can not be found in the villages. 

If you look at the 1st graph that I have posted in the M2 group there were some upper hindu class people in the south India but those upper class people is absent with M2 in northern India including west bengal.

So, it is probable like the muslims many upper class hindus from coastal region of south India also migrated to Bangladesh.

But I think you can not deny that majority of the early muslim converts in south asia were driven from the lower caste people and majority of them were dravidian and intermix of ariyan and dravidian.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

eastwatch said:


> We should declare this new Dravidian Hitler as our newest Caliph and declare war upon others so as to be annihilated by them. I have read some of his posts that are without a hint of truth. Like he claims Raja Kangsa (or Raja Ganesh of 1415 AD) was a contemporary to a great Dravidian Bangali warrior Munim Khan (but, this person was the Sipahsalar of Akber's army in 1576 AD). He claims this traitor Kangsa called the Mughal Akber to invade Bengal.
> 
> He is such a genious that he invents history! He has no knowledge about history, but he keeps on vomitting his ignorance by noting that not every one here is vivid readers of history.




Raja Ganesh was a conspirator against the Nation who was punished by the Bangladeshi Nation. I haven't mentioned the Collaborator Ganesh as the KangshaNarayan. Those two are different people. Munim Khan was the last defender to prevent the Mughal invasion to secure the independent Sultanate of the greater Banglastan. KangshaNarayan was the betrayer who helped the Animal Mughal to make the defeat of us and the brave son of this territory Munim Khan. Munim Khan was not a Mughal. A fighter against the Animal Mughal(killers and destruct or of many civilization).

Ganesh was the collaborator and killer who wanted to make the destruction of independent Sultanate of Bengal by making Palace conspiracy. That was another story.


We are the Bangladesh. We are the continua-tor of the great ancient Wari Bateswarian Dravidian Nation. We are the answers to all aggressors.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Shaiks shakib it is true that there are a significant number of dravidian people in Bangladesh but this does not tell the whole history. In bangladesh most of the people are intermix between ariyan and dravidian and like dravidian there are also a certain percentage of ariyan people. 

I have shown it from the DNA analysis earlier. You can see my last 3 comment for this.


It will be appreciated if you come out from your one sided thought which has no reality and backing that people of Bangladesh are only Dravidian.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

iajdani said:


> I differ on the bolded part.
> What made you think, all the darker skinned people were lower class in pre Islamic period? Under Pala they ruled whole India up to Afhganistan and up to Indoneshia. Even the migrant Muslim are of lower and upper class as well. You can go to villages and you will find a lot of faired skinned people living in miserable life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think above those guys were low class???
> 
> 
> Now lets see a Ghose (Low caste) from Hindu society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me whether your conlcusion were precisely right?





There is no class of human. I don't want to use any word more than that. I have stated my evidences clearly. All are sons of one Adam.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> There is no class of human. I don't want to use any word more than that. I have stated my evidences clearly. All are sons of one Adam.



There may not different classes of people but there are different races of people that you can not deny.

But you also can not deny there are different classes of people rich & poor, educated & non educated, working class & unemployed class.

The theory of adam is not a ultimate source. If that is the case then there is no dravidian and ariyan people itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Hey, all living beings of this territory be united with your own beliefs, work with unity and pray to free the territory. Don&#8217;t betray each other because it is your own territory whatever your religion and color. You are product of this soil whatever what is source of your precursor sperm and ovum. Don&#8217;t betray the own soil. You should make it free from evils for you. Don&#8217;t invite enemy. You should know the enemy and fight against them with the help of all living organisms of your territory. You should love them all because all of them are created from same lands and same preparations. Never kill anyone of your territory or never help other to kill your territory members. Beliefs may be different but origin is same soil. Love your origin and keep it up as it is own your origin. Don&#8217;t love other country or other aggressor as those are enemies and keep free the territory from enemies. Build your nation as your own home and love all members as your own.


This is the definition of the Nationality of mine. The soil products of this territory are Bangladeshi. There is no confusion.

But at present the Ancient Dravidian Muslim root is the originator of Present Bangladeshi Nation which has made us distinct.

All human are from One Adam it is my strong belief and it is obvious true. I don't require any recognition of any agent as it is ensured by the Almighty Allah. I am the believer of that. 

I hate those cluster of human who has no creativity , has no utility producing capability and always plans to exploit human civilizations as animal and make conspiration against humanity(Adam Sons). Aryans are of those type. It was proven by the tells of the history. They want to create class-ism and want its benefit. It is a crime. We the Bangladeshi, continua-tor of the ancient Wari Bateswarian are alert to defend ourselves from any type of aggression.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Look shaikh shakib do not spam here with same earlier message that you have posted already.

Some facts even from your own post earlier you have said Sirazudowla was a patriotic bengali even when his ancestors were not. Now what made you believe that if any one is of ariyan group or mix up of ariyan and dravidian group he is not patriotic??? And how it is equivalent to invite enemy???

Talk logically and based on proof and science. I have said something based on a research paper. 

N I also like to point out that discrimination by the punjabis of west pakistan is the root cause of present day Bangladesh not dravidian muslim root. Neither in 1947 or 1971 any bengali muslim leader claimed a muslim state or Bangladesh based on dravidian muslim root.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

sami6108 said:


> Look shaikh shakib do not spam here with same earlier message that you have posted already.
> 
> Some facts even from your own post earlier you have said Sirazudowla was a patriotic bengali even when his ancestors were not. Now what made you believe that if any one is of ariyan group or mix up of ariyan and dravidian group he is not patriotic??? And how it is equivalent to invite enemy???
> 
> Talk logically and based on proof and science. I have said something based on a research paper.
> 
> N I also like to point out that discrimination by the punjabis of west pakistan is the root cause of present day Bangladesh not dravidian muslim root. Neither in 1947 or 1971 any bengali muslim leader claimed a muslim state or Bangladesh based on dravidian muslim root.



Tricks of the Aryan my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

are bhai rode puira gele dhola kala hoi. kala hoi dhola rode na gele. that is how bangladeshi weather.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

Lighting_Fighter said:


> are bhai rode puira gele dhola kala hoi. kala hoi dhola rode na gele. that is how bangladeshi weather.



Quite true. Apni mone hoi dhola rong er hoben, karon canada e temon rode pore na.

Btw, sami we are similar to the south indians mainly cos of our adivasis, whio were austro-asiatic.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

sami6108 said:


> Look shaikh shakib do not spam here with same earlier message that you have posted already.
> 
> Some facts even from your own post earlier you have said Sirazudowla was a patriotic bengali even when his ancestors were not. Now what made you believe that if any one is of ariyan group or mix up of ariyan and dravidian group he is not patriotic??? And how it is equivalent to invite enemy???
> 
> Talk logically and based on proof and science. I have said something based on a research paper.
> 
> N I also like to point out that discrimination by the punjabis of west pakistan is the root cause of present day Bangladesh not dravidian muslim root. Neither in 1947 or 1971 any bengali muslim leader claimed a muslim state or Bangladesh based on dravidian muslim root.



Sher E Bangla Abul Kashem Fazlul Haque of the Barishal, Who was the presenter of Lahore Proposal ( Basis of Muslim States in this region) was the supporter and the fighter, leader for gaining the Greater Bangladesh or Banglastan as it was prevalent before Palashi. But It was failed due the conspiration of the Aryan cluster in association of the Conspiration of the Punjabis.

It is true part of the history. Vashani, Aboul Hashim and the mass Dravidian Muslim Bangali Nation were ready to form the United Dravidian Greater Bangladesh. But It was failed. 

I am not claiming anything about that. For your clarification, I have presented this information.

Bangladesh is my identity.


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

banglarmanush said:


> Quite true. Apni mone hoi dhola rong er hoben, karon canada e temon rode pore na.
> 
> Btw, sami we are similar to the south indians mainly cos of our adivasis, whio were austro-asiatic.


4

na bhai amee pure bangali brand color, shamla

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

mukharjee, chatterjee, bhottachaio amee aglo ke kalao deksi abar dholao0 deksi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

Lighting_Fighter said:


> mukharjee, chatterjee, bhottachaio amee aglo ke kalao deksi abar dholao0 deksi



Shamla dekhen nai?


----------



## LaBong

I don't how do you guys identifying skin pigment with Aryan/Dravidian. Is there any sloka in Vedas which described Aryans as fair? 

Skin colour varies because of mutation of one particular gene, and the mutation happens because of weather. Generally people of tropical countries tend be darker as it helps them to absorb UV rays. 

It's like some biologists discussing nitty gritty of economics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

LaBong said:


> I don't how do you guys identifying skin pigment with Aryan/Dravidian. Was there any sloka in Vedas which described Aryans as fair?
> 
> Skin colour varies because of mutation of one particular gene, and the *mutation happens because of weather*. Generally people of tropical countries tend be darker as it helps them to absorb UV rays.
> 
> It's like some biologists discussing nitty gritty of economics.



Not really. Native americans are brown even though they live in an european kind of climate. Furthermore by your theory, eskimos must be the whitest ppl on earth.

There must be another explanation other than weather

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

banglarmanush said:


> Not really. Native americans are brown even though they live in an european kind of climate. Furthermore by your theory, eskimos must be the whitest ppl on earth.
> 
> There must be another explanation other than weather



The problem of being brown ,
One is neither Caucasian
Nor one is Black
they just fall in the middle

so in the streets of Paris 
they become no body!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

banglarmanush said:


> Not really. Native americans are brown even though they live in an european kind of climate. Furthermore by your theory, eskimos must be the whitest ppl on earth.
> 
> There must be another explanation other than weather



Because the genetic mutation was different in European and East Asian population who are genetically most distant in human population. Settlement of North America happened from East Asia. 

All humans were dark when they left Africa, As populations began to migrate, the evolutionary constraint keeping skin dark decreased proportionally to the distance North a population migrated, resulting in a range of skin tones within northern populations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avisheik

Orchid house in Kolkata






Government house in kolkata

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avisheik

[/URL][/IMG]

Surya Sen's Martyrs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neolithic

*Pundranagara, Cite Antique Du Bengale
Fouilles de Mahasthan. Rapport Preliminaire 1993-1999



 *

In 1879, Mahasthan was identified as ancient Pundranagara, the earliest urban center of Bengal, on the Karatoya river, but was not until 1993 that systematic excavation of the site began, funded jointly by the French and Bangladeshi governments. As revealed in this interim report, the first six years discovered cultural remains of various nature and periods ranging from the last quarter of the fourth century BC to the 13/14th century AD. Two of the nine articles are in English, the rest in French.

*Related links : one , two & three.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*Historical and Cultural Aspects of the Islamic Inscriptions of Bengal
A Reflective Study of Some New Epigraphic Discoveries*





Contents: Acknowledgements. Foreword. Notes. Dedication. 1. Introduction: epigraphy of Muslim Bengal. 2. Epigraphy as an important source for Islamic history and civilization. 3. The diffusion of Islam in Bengal and the articulation of a new order. 4. Calligraphy and Islamic culture : splendour of writing in Muslim Bengal Architecture. 5. Early Islamic inscriptions. 6. Inscriptions of the Sultanate period. 7. Inscriptions of the Mughal period. 8. Undated and miscellaneous inscriptions from Bengal. Appendices. Bibliography. Index.

"A Hinterland in the old world of Islam, the early history of the consolidation of Islamic civilization in Bengal is somewhat shrouded with mystery. After the establishment of Muslim rule in the region, mass conversion to Islam took place over centuries in different phases. The book seeks to analyze the early diffusion of Islamic culture in Bengal using the substantively rich and hitherto untapped Arabic and Persian inscriptions scattered all over the region.

The main chapters concentrate on inscriptions recently discovered. In addition to deciphering and editing the epigraphic texts, the information derived from them and particularly their historical contents have been analyzed in detail. All the tidbits of information, such as the names of the contemporary rulers, local administrative officers, religious figures and military commanders etc., help us understand the political, administrative, social, religious and cultural scenario of that period. Special attention has been given to the titles which invariably accompany the names appearing in the inscriptions. They indirectly throw light on the personality of the title bearer and many other contemporary issues. The history of the religious transformation of the region has been discussed at great length, as a great number of these inscriptions belong to religious monuments. In addition, most of these inscriptions provide valuable information about the monuments they belonged to, which is also useful to reconstruct the architectural history of the region. The chapter on Islamic calligraphy discusses the splendour of the popular styles found in the inscriptions of the region, such as Kufi, Thulth, Naskh, Riqa', Rayhani, Muhaqqaq, Tughra', and Bihari.

In sum, the book analyzes the overall cultural continuity of the Muslims of Bengal and their counterparts elsewhere in the Muslim world, which binds them together as an Umma. Thus, in spite of their many distinctive local cultural features, one soon discovers in these wonderful epigraphic treasures the most vibrant message--unity within diversity--that is prevalent everywhere in Islamic culture."


*Related link*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

LaBong said:


> I don't how do you guys identifying skin pigment with Aryan/Dravidian. Is there any sloka in Vedas which described Aryans as fair?
> 
> Skin colour varies because of mutation of one particular gene, and the mutation happens because of weather. Generally people of tropical countries tend be darker as it helps them to absorb UV rays.
> 
> It's like some biologists discussing nitty gritty of economics.



It is true what you have said above. But, the mutation process is very long. It may take more than 1000 to 10000 years or more to make a profound change in the complexion/texture of a group of people. Think of American Negros. They are still very dark. Some of the Negros with chocolate colour are of mixed blood. They may have to live in a cold climate for more than 10,000 years before a profound change of skin colour occurs.

In case of Bengal, it is true that even the high caste Brahmins are not as fair skinned as their cousins in north India. This is certainly due to the climate of Bengal. Note that Bengal climate is not only hot, it is also very humid. Look at the faces of people living near sea shores, the weather there is again worse because of mix of salt in the air. They tend to have darker skin.

Now, again about the Bengal Brahmins. Until they were living their lives under the shades with many devotees supporting their income, they or most of them remained fair skinned. But, in today's situation they have almost lost their prized source of income, i.e the job of Purohits. So, these Brahmins who work like others in the field have become a little darker. They do not become more dark because they do not marry in other Castes who have darker skin.

However, skin colour is only one factor. There are factors like the physical characteristics. Brahmins/Baiddos are long-limbed, sharp nosed, straight haired and have quite a dense facial and chest hairs. Some Kayasthas may also have similar characteristics as the Brahmins and Boiddos. But, not all Kayasthas are that. What I want to say, even after the high Caste people become darker because of weather, they do not necessarily become short-limbed or flat nosed.

On the other hand, the Nomosudras of Bengal have usually short stature, short limbs, flatter nose, a little wavy hair, no or almost no chest hair. These people look quite different. What I want to say is not only skin colour, but also physical features are different for different races of people.

In case of Bangali muslims there have been quite a mix-up of bloods since the arrival of Turkic people in 1200 Ad, and many other people during the next five centuries. They intermingled among themselves and also with the local people who took Islam as their religion. We certainly look Bangali, but I can see different families have different look even after so many years of mixing. 

Foreign people who have immigrated to Bengal do not certainly look like their 1st generation forefather because there have been mixings of bloods. So, they have also become just like Bangali. Think of another example. Some of Bangali muslims have migrated to Mecca about 100 years ago. They have become Saudi citizen. They usually take wives from their own community. But, even then they do not look any different from the Arabs. Environment, weather, dress change the complexion and features of people.

In case of Bangali Muslims, they are a mixed race people and certainly they look more Bangali. A parallel can be drawn with President Obama. His father was a Kenyan Negro and mother was a white American. But, he does not look like a white, he looks like a negro. But, he does not look negro like his father. There is a distinction. We can say, he is less negroid. But, it may not correct to say he is less white.

Same thing can be said also of Bangali Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

@Eastwatch... you have talked about turkish muslim arrival... but is it more then that from the south India??? The DNA sample result that I have posted shows that there is a big DNA similarities between the people of coastal region of south India and Sri Lanka... Why it is so!!! Is it because they moved to Bengal or Bengali people moved there and why only with the coastal region!!! It may be true that many turkish, arab and persian people also migrated to coastal region of South India and Srilanka... Big do you really think their number watch was really big compared to local people and people of surrounding region!!!


----------



## Avisheik

sami6108 said:


> @Eastwatch... you have talked about turkish muslim arrival... but is it more then that from the south India??? The DNA sample result that I have posted shows that there is a big DNA similarities between the people of coastal region of south India and Sri Lanka... Why it is so!!! Is it because they moved to Bengal or Bengali people moved there and why only with the coastal region!!! It may be true that many turkish, arab and persian people also migrated to coastal region of South India and Srilanka... Big do you really think their number watch was really big compared to local people and people of surrounding region!!!



I am not sure about south india, but sri lankan sinhalese are the product of bengalis. Sinhalese is an indo aryan language and prince vijay of a bengali kingdom was the founder. Now sinhalese people are mixed. Researchers say that some parts of our languages are similar.

South india ruled us during the chola empire, so i think they might have contributed to the gene flow, furthermore sena dynasty were originally from the south

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

sami6108 said:


> @Eastwatch... you have talked about turkish muslim arrival... but is it more then that from the south India??? The DNA sample result that I have posted shows that there is a big DNA similarities between the people of coastal region of south India and Sri Lanka... Why it is so!!! Is it because they moved to Bengal or Bengali people moved there and why only with the coastal region!!! It may be true that many turkish, arab and persian people also migrated to coastal region of South India and Srilanka... Big do you really think their number watch was really big compared to local people and people of surrounding region!!!


 
Why, everybody always stuck with migration theory? There were original Bengalis in this land who were mainly of Austro-Asiatic origin. As both south India and Bengal were in close proximity so the mutation could had taken place same way. Also there must had been some intermixing and intermigration. Seems like Bengalis settled in Madras and Srilanka as well.


----------



## InFn-0

Avisheik said:


> I am not sure about south india, but sri lankan sinhalese are the product of bengalis. Sinhalese is an indo aryan language and prince vijay of a bengali kingdom was the founder. Now sinhalese people are mixed. Researchers say that some parts of our languages are similar.
> 
> South india ruled us during the chola empire, so i think they might have contributed to the gene flow, furthermore sena dynasty were originally from the south



Hey bro i think the story of Prince Vijay comes from some of the Hindu religious scriptures. Apart from that is there any genetic evidence which suggests this theory? Dont get me wrong but we should not take religious scriptures at face value without scientific backing for that theory, regardless of which religion it comes from.


----------



## eastwatch

sami6108 said:


> @Eastwatch... you have talked about turkish muslim arrival... but is it more then that from the south India??? The DNA sample result that I have posted shows that there is a big DNA similarities between the people of coastal region of south India and Sri Lanka... Why it is so!!!
> 
> Is it because they moved to Bengal or Bengali people moved there and why only with the coastal region!!! It may be true that many turkish, arab and persian people also migrated to coastal region of South India and Srilanka... Big do you really think their number watch was really big compared to local people and people of surrounding region!!!



There was no land without people in the historical times. So, Bengal had quite a population. But, what could be their numbers before muslim invasion? World population in the 7th century was only about 210 million. In the the 13th century it could have been less than 400 million, I have no idea. But, Bengal (Bangladesh, west Bengal, Bihar and Jharkhand) might not have a local population of more than 3 million at the time when Turkic invasion/immigration took place. 200,000 or more of Turkic people settled in Bengal at that time. Many more Lakhs had also settled in Delhi and north India. 

Scientists need to make a comprehensive research on the DNA of only Bangali (not Bangladeshi) Muslims of all the areas above to know about the mix-ups. Some people here are hellbound to say only about local conversion, but I am here to say, with proofs from the political history, that there were many influxes of other foreign Muslims in Bengal as well as in India. 

Turkic people were only the 1st group of foreign muslims. There were many others during the next five or six centuries. So, where are these people now? They are certainly among us. So, a comprehensive study is needed to support the truths that come out of history books. People will be surprised to know that except Raja Ganesh and his son Jitmal/Jalaluddin, there were no Sultans with local blood. How different families of foreign blood could have captured the throne of Bengal without support from their own people living in Bengal? 

Anyway, these historical truths must be further investigated with DNA tests of Bangali muslims only to ascertain their origin. However, I presume that more than 50% of people are local converts, and the foreign muslims have been almost intermingled with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

InFn-0 said:


> Hey bro i think the story of Prince Vijay comes from some of the Hindu religious scriptures. Apart from that is there any genetic evidence which suggests this theory? Dont get me wrong but we should not take religious scriptures at face value without scientific backing for that theory, regardless of which religion it comes from.



Actually Prince vijaya did exist. Anyway here is the genetics study Genetic studies on Sinhalese - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Depending on various sources bengalis constitute 25 to 70+ precentenage of their DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*Digging deep into history*
Saturday, June 6, 2009





Archaeology is related to the renovation, resurrection and reconstruction of non-documented and extinct history of ancient men through the analysis of their material remains conveying their cultural tradition, often hidden within ancient mounds.

Mahasthangarh represents Pundranagar or Pundanagala, the earliest urban centre of Bengal. It is located eight miles north of today's Bogra township of Bangladesh and is in contact with the Barind high terraces in the west, and the Teesta-Karatoa alluvial plain demarcated to the east, the Brahmaputra. cultural relics and remnants in this area lucidly testify to the existence of the urban settlement of early historic and medieval periods. This remarkable archaeological site was first identified by Sir Alexandar Cunningham in 1879. But the first regular excavation was conducted by the Archaeological Survey of India after 50 years in 1928-29 and the work was limited to three small mounds of the site. Subsequently the excavation work was sporadically carried out till 1992. But the investigation initiated at Mahasthangarh in 1993 by the Franco-Bangla mission under an agreement between the governments of France and Bangladesh in 1992 gave a new impetus to Mahasthan Archaeology. The scientific excavation carried out on a new method has been helpful in collecting and recording a large assemblage of cultural materials ranging in date from 4th century B.C. to 13th/14th century A.D. in their proper contexts.

The book contains 13 articles in total. The articles mostly deal with historical and environmental perspectives of the site, radiocarbon dates from Mahasthangarh, coins, northern black polished ware complex, readings of beads, ceramics and domestic wares from Mahasthan and exploration at Parasuram's Palace Site.

Monica L. Smith, the author of the third article of the book, The Archaeological Hinterlands of Mahasthangarh: Observations and Potential for Future Research, categorizes the archaeological history of this site into five periods. Those are the early historic (3rd century BC to 2nd century AD), Gupta (3-6th centuries AD) dynasty period, Pala (8-12th centuries AD) dynasty phase, Sena dynasty period (12th century AD) and Early Islamic (13-16th centuries AD).

No archaeological remains prior to the late fourth century B.C. have ever been recovered from the region of Mahasthangarh, which suggests that the initial population selected this area and quickly built up the site, possibly as a trading center given its favorable location on the banks of the Karatoya river. The excavations at the Eastern Rampart site since 1993 have provided stratigraphic information about successive phases of the site, Smith tells us.

The archaeologist reminds us of the later Gupta-era sculptures from the site of Mangalkot, recovery of early-phase Gupta sculptures from the site of Balai Dhap at Mahasthangarh, two Gupta coins from the village of Bamanpara and a bronze image of the 5th century AD from the adjacent village of Saralpur. The author, in addition, quotes 7th century Chinese pilgrim Hiuen Tsang, who wrote that in the country of Pun-na-fa-tan-na (Pundravarddhana), there are about twenty sangharams (monastries) with some 3000 priests(and) there are some hundred Deva temples, where sectaries of different schools congregate (page:68). 

In relation to the Pala dynasty period (8-12th centuries AD), the writer observes that the current excavations have shown a resurgence of a relatively rich material culture during this time frame.  The distribution of different site types around Mahasthangarh indicate that the area to the northwest of the city continued to be an area with substantial Buddhist activity, while the area to the south contained habitations and semi-autonomous communities (page: 69), Smith adds.

In the first and introductory article, The Archaeology of Mahasthan: Historical and Environmental Perspectives, Jean-Francois Salles and Md. Shafiqul Alam recollect numerous important historical records and events including those related to Buchanan's Description of Dinajpur district (1833), 18th century district gazetteer depicting the rebellion of Maznu Shah against the British rulers who used to take shelter in the rampart of Mahasthangarh, a certificate in Arabic which gave Mahasthan territory to a governor in 1685, the Persian inscription of the mosque dated 1130 H./ 1718 AD and others.

According to the authors, Finally, beyond the fact that it was an important centre on the route from the Himalaya to the Indian ocean, Mahasthangarh was intricately related to the civilizations of the Gangetic Valley, as shown by various findings such as the Northern Black Polished Ware, the terracotta plaques of Sunga-style, the punch-marked coins, and even a bronze mirror certainly coming from Gandhara. (page: 13).

The more the book advances, it turns out to be more complex with purely technical terms of archaeology which might be a bit difficult to be grasped by common readers. The book, however, contains lots of images of coins and terracotta plaques of different ages from the fifth century AD to the 18th century, numerous radio carbon images of the excavation sites, mounds, fortified walls, temples and monasteries, sketches and drawings and even satellite images of the related river systems of North Bengal and Mahasthangarh or Bogra in particular.

The book ought to be made available to interested researchers, academicians, students of archaeology and history buffs. The Department of Archaeology might also consider translating the work into Bengali so that general readers in our country can have an access to it.

*Related links : one, two, three & four.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neolithic

*Northern Black Polished Ware*

The Northern Black Polished Ware culture (abbreviated NBPW or NBP) of South Asia (circa 700200 BC) is an Iron Age culture, succeeding the Painted Grey Ware culture. It developed beginning around 700 BC, or in the late Vedic period, and peaked from circa 500300 BC, coinciding with the rise of the Mauryan Empire.

Malik and other scholars have noted similarities between NBP and the much earlier Harappan cultures, among them the ivory dice and combs and a similar system of weights. Other similarities include the utilization of mud, baked bricks and stone in architecture, the construction of large units of public architecture, the systematic development of hydraulic features and a similar craft industry. There are also, however, important differences between these two cultures; for example, rice, millet and sorghum became more important in the NBP culture. The NBP culture may reflect the first state-level organization in South Asia.

Some sites where Northern Black Polished Ware have been found are *Mahasthan*, Chandraketugarh, Bangarh, and Mangalkot (all in West Bengal).


*Related link.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neolithic

*PUN-NA-FA-TAN-NA (PUNDRAVARDDHANA)*
written by Hiuen Tsiang a.k.a. Xuanzang

This country is about 4000 li in circuit. Its capital is about 30 li round. It is thickly populated. The tanks and public offices and flowering woods are regularly connected at intervals. The soil is flat and loamy, and rich in all kinds of grain-produce. The Panasa (Pan-na-so) fruit, though plentiful, is highly esteemed. The fruit is as large as a pumpkin." When it is ripe it is of a yellowishred colour. When divided, it has in the middle many tens of little fruits of the size of a pigeon's egg; breaking these, there comes forth a juice of a yellowish-red colour and of delicious flavour. The fruit sometimes collects on the tree-branches as other clustering fruits, but sometimes at the tree-roots, as in the case of the earth-growing fuling. The climate (of this country) is temperate; the people esteem learning. There are about twenty sangharamas, with some 3000 priests; they study both the Little and Great Vehicle. There are some hundred Deva temples, where sectaries of different schools congregate. The naked Nirgranthas are the most numerous.

To the west of the capital 20 li or so is the Po-chi-p'o sangharama. Its courts are light and roomy; its towers and pavilions are very lofty. The priests are about 700 in number; they study the law according to the Great Vehicle. Many renowned priests from Eastern India dwell here.

Not far from this is a stupa built by Asoka-raja. Here Tathagata, in old days, preached the law for three months for the sake of the Devas. Occasionally, on fast-days, there is a bright light visible around it.

By the side of this, again, is a place where the four past Buddhas walked for exercise and sat down. The bequeathed traces are still visible.

Not far from this there is a vihara in which is a statue of Kwan-tsz'-tsai Bodhisattva. Nothing is hid from its divine discernment; its spiritual perception is most accurate; men far and near consult (this being) with fasting and prayers.

From this going east 900 li or so, crossing the great river, we come to the country of Kia-mo-lu-po (Kamarupa).

Pun-na-fa-tan-na (Pundravardhana) in Chinese & Latin characters :




*Related links : one, two, [URL="http://books.google.com/books?id=ooUDXmke-fQC&pg=PA194&dq=%22Pun-na-fa-tan-na%22&hl=en&ei=o1TYTv6CC4GssAa8zOSvDA&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=6&ved=0CEsQ6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q=%22Pun-na-fa-tan-na%22&f=false"]three, [/URL]four, five, six & seven.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neolithic

*The Franco Bangladeshi archaeological Mission







Mahasthan, the earliest city of Bangladesh*
Located along the road towards Dinajpur in the Sibgonj thana of Bogra district, the village of Mahasthan entrenches the remains of one of the oldest city of Bangladesh, known in the pre-Muslim period as Pundranagara (= "the city of the Pundra", a tribe mentioned in the Veda). In the modern period (ca. XIIIth-XVth cent.), the name changed to Mahasthan (= "the great/ or sacred place").

The site, partly hidden under thick jungle, was discovered in 1879 by Sir Alexander Cunningham. Occasional explorations took place during the late XIXth-early XXth cent. (especially at the site called Khodar Patar), and regular excavations were undertaken in 1929 by the Archaeological Survey of India (clearing out of several portions of the city wall, of two Hindu temples of the Pala period/9-11th cent at Bairagir Bhita site). At the same time, the historical framework of the city was clarified by a renown scholar from Rajshahi, P.C. Sen.

New excavations were carried out on the site from 1961 to 1968, under the direction of the Bangladeshi archaeologist Nazimuddin Ahmed: the results were summed up in a booklet published in Dhaka in 1975 and still available in town. The Directorate of Archaeology of Bangladesh undertook also several excavations (Northern and Eastern rampart, Mazar area) and conservation operations (Eastern Gate, Northern Gate). Some other sites were also excavated in the vicinity of Mahasthan.

Since 1993, a Bangladesh-France joint venture is carrying out annual excavations on the site. A first programme (1993-1999) was intended to discover the chronology of an area close to the Eastern rampart: a First Interim Report on the scientific results was published in Dhaka in 2001, providing a detailed stratigraphy from the late IVth cent. B.C. to the XIIIth cent. A.D. and preliminary studies on different artefacts (pottery, coins, beads, etc.). Since 2001, new excavations are being carried out in the Mazar area, near the South-Eastern corner of the ancient city : new buildings have been brought to light, especially a large pillared room the function of which remains unknown, and beautiful defensive devices: two rampart-walls, a city gate with bastions, a paved access road, a protruding fortified bastion, etc. The latest discoveries provide evidence of a siege of the city, with sapping trenches by the attackers, probably at the end of the Pala-Sena period. For protection reasons, the ruins cleared out during each annual campaign are covered anew with earth at the end of each season.

The most visible aspect of the ancient city is its rampart-wall, more than 1,5 km long the North-South axis and 1,3 km on the West-East axis ; it raises up to 15 m in places, and several well-built gates can be seen along its course. Made exclusively of baked bricks, the rampart was re-built several times throughout the long history of the city; in its earlier phase, it was most probably built as a protection against floods.

Inside the city-wall, several buildings have been discovered by the archaeologists, although most of them have now disappeared under vegetation and silt. From South to North, one should mention: well preserved public buildings and temples in the Mazar area, from the 14/15th century to earlier periods, as shown by the current Bangladesh-France excavation; the massive basalt threshold of a Hindu temple at Khodar Patar ; a mosque (14th cent. ?) at Mankalir Dhap; the Jiyat Kunda well, supposed to give new strength to men; the "Parasuram" buiding, which likely is thought to be a Mughul residence (XVIth cent.); the Hindu temples at Bairagir Bhita, the domestic area near the Eastern rampart recent excavation; the Munir Ghon bastion on the East side of the city-wall; the protruding buttress on the North-Eastern rampart; and lastly, the restored Govinda Bhita temple outside the rampart to the North.

All these remains belong to various phases of the history of the city. It was founded around the end of the IVth cent. B.C. (radiocarbon dating), and a Sanskrit inscription in Brahmi script on a small stone slab informs us that it was part of the Mauryan empire in the IIIrd/2nd cent. B.C. Close relations with the Ganges Valley are attested by a typical pottery called Northern Black Polished Ware, by terracotta figurines and punch-marked coins. A bronze mirror and other objects provide evidence of contacts with North-Western India.

The city flourished from the IInd cent. B.C. to the IInd cent. A.D., but without any historical reference for the so-called Shunga-Kushan period : large houses with tile-roofing were uncovered in the Eastern rampart area, together with a large number of finely decorated terracotta figurines (yakshi-yaksha, with exuberant decoration).

Although attested by a couple inscriptions, by historical sources and by the some stone sculptures, the Gupta period (IV-VIth cent. A.D.) is poorly represented in the archaeology of the site. The city flourished again in the Pala and Sena period (VIII-XIIth cent.), when texts mentioned Pundranagara as the capital of the Pundravardhana (Varendra) province. It was also an important stop on trade routes leading to the East (Assam, Burma, Chinese Yunan) and to the Bay of Bengal to the South.

After the Muslim conquest of Bengal in the early XIIIth cent., the city lost its role of capital: it was nevertheless occasionally occupied through the centuries, as attested by the mosque and the tomb of Shah Sultan Mahisawar (XVIIth cent.).

Several major ancient sites are dispersed in the vicinity of old Pundranagara, such as the Buddhist monastery and temples at Vashu Vihara, the temple at Gokul Medh, the sanctuary at Mangalkot, the temple at Godaibari Dhap, etc. These sites need to be preserved and consolidated.

A small museum at Mahasthan exhibits some important archaeological objects from the Mahasthan excavations and from chance finding in the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neolithic

*Epigraphy as a source for the study of Islamic culture in Bengal : G Docs / PDF

Related links : one and two.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyph3r

Kilo Flight- The first unit of Bangladesh Air Force.

Without any navigation equipment and proper air to air defense equipment, with obsolete planes, these people dared to fly and bomb Pakistani strategic position 40 years back on 3rd December 1971. Their mission was to bomb 2 oil reservoirs, Godail and Chittagong. They flew from Kamalpur and bombed these two locations. This mission destroyed most of the reserve fuel of the Pakistani army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

^^What aircraft did they fly?


----------



## Cyph3r

^^ 1 Twin Otter plane and 1 Alouette III helicopter 
East Pakistan Air Operations, 1971 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*Map : Original homelands of the Indo-Aryan and other Indo-European speaking peoples during the Harappa Mohenjo-daro Elamite period :*





*Related links : one and two*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neolithic

*Bengal Civet, Viverra Bengalensis. (1830-1834) :* 


*1409 × 922 pixels


Related links : one and two*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Milavia why do you use double nick???


----------



## eastwatch

Guys, why no more old photos? There must be hundreds of other artifacts photographs of which can be sent here.


----------



## kobiraaz

*18 Dec 1971, Dhaka, Bangladesh --- Indian Army Officers examine a pile of rifles taken from surrendered Pakistani troops in the military action that separated East Pakistan from West Pakistan, and created the state of Bangladesh. 1971. ---
* which were stolen later i guess.






---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------

*Crowd of protestors at a rally in Trafalgar square, London, calling for an end to the genocide in Bangladesh. London,UK (1971)*






---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------

*18 Dec 1971, Dhaka, Bangladesh --- A crowd cheers a truckload of guerrillas after the revolution which made East Pakistan into Bangladesh succeeded. 1971*






---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------

*16 Dec 1971, Dhaka, Bangladesh --- Indian troops enter Dhaka where they were hailed as victors by the Bengali populace during the war for Bangladeshi independence.*






---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------

*16 Dec 1971, Dhaka, Bangladesh ---Dacca: Brig. Gen. R. Misra (C) is surrounded by Bengalis as he leads first Indian troops into Dacca December 16th*





---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:35 PM ----------

*10 Dec 1971, Jessore, Bangladesh -- People of Jessore raise their arms as they cheer the Mukti bahini after the town was liberated from the Pakistanis Dec. 9.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Loyus

Guys From the photos !!!

Congrats on your freedom .. it is a week to the D-day now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*Excerpt about the Bagdi warriors from an article by Pradip Bhattacharya :*


By way of example, the Bagdis can be cited. Some branches of this Bagdi Class have been declared as criminal tribes in present times because of their violent nature. This Bagdi class was at one time one of the important professional warrior clans. Disturbed by the depredations of the Marathas the Nawab of Bengal Alivardi Khan had dispatched his family members for their safety to the Natore royal family. At that time, the army of the semi-independent Natore kingdom was constituted of the Bagdis of West Bengal and the Bhojpuris of Bihar. It is because of the great trust he placed in these Bagdi soldiers that Nawab Alivardi Khan made such arrangements. Every historian is well aware of the bravery of the Bagdi soldiers of Bishnupur. With their help, Bishnupur was able to safeguard its independence for long. The famous cannons of Bishnupur used to be handled by these Bagdi soldiers.


*Related link : post # 679*


----------



## neolithic

*Bengal Tiger with Peacock (signed and dated 1928) :*


*888 × 660 pixels



Related link : post # 956 of another thread.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------

*Bangladesh flood of 1988*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Interview of Major Zia on 71*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

neolithic said:


> *Bengal Tiger with Peacock (signed and dated 1928) :*
> 
> 
> 
> *888 × 660 pixels*




this maybe a picture of Shalbon, Gazipur. Now you will find RMG factories in place of Shalbon.


----------



## monitor

^ its a painting i think


----------



## monitor

Hooghly River Bank after the Cyclone - Calcutta (Kolkata) 1867
Photographer: Samuel Bourne
Source: British Library

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Poor Cripple Beggar's Ox Cart and Men Standing behind - Calcutta (Kolkata) 1908
Cripple beggar in a ox cart

Source: University of Minnesota

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

monitor said:


> ^ its a painting i think



i know. i am not that imbecile lol.

anyway i was trying to say peacock was found in Shalbon as well as tiger .................. now all vanished.


----------



## LaBong



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Calcutta in 1860.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## neolithic

*The Nawab Siraj ud Daulah's artillery on its movable platform, 1500 × 1101 pixels :* 



*Tags : Plassey, Nawab, Cannon, Clive*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neolithic

*Arrival of the Nawab Siraj ud Daulah before Clive's position, 941 × 1280 pixels :* 



*Related links : one, two & three.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neolithic

*Army of Nawab Siraj during the Battle of Plassey, 798 × 1024 pixels :*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neolithic

*Battle Formation, Battle of Plassey June 23, 1757, Bengal side or British side, 1024 × 768 pixels :*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neolithic

*Elephant with armour of Nawab's Army from Plassey :*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*Battle of Plassey, 1800 × 1196 pixels :* 



*Related link*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cyph3r

*Major Ziaur Rahman & (C-in-C) Osmani with sector commanders of the Bangladeshi liberation war 1971 *






*Z Force Commander Major Ziaur Rahman with journalists after the liberation war victory in Sylhet 1971 *






*Z Force Commander Major Ziaur Rahman and (C-in-C) Osmani 1971*






*Z Force Commander Major Ziaur Rahman after the liberation war victory in Sylhet 1971 *






*(C-in-C) Osmani * 






*Flight Lieutenant Matiur Rahman (Bir Sreshtho)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DADU

How Quickly Things Change..........


----------



## kobiraaz

DADU said:


> How Quickly Things Change..........



They were ready to hug their pakistani brothers. Unfortunately superior white skinned pakistanis thought bangalis are not worthy of that... So bangalis had to hug indians.... Fate bro. It is fate.


----------



## DADU

White skinned Pakistanis ?/ lol 1st time i heard that.

*Those Pakistanis * who boast of that are plain ignorant

Having ancestors from Iran or Saudia does not make you white.

They say A picture tells a thousand words these 2 pictures are very powerful indeed.

Its not the colour of your skin, whether you are dark or light its whats inside you that counts.

You can interpret my post in whichever way you like 

At the end of the day we are all Sinners no matter big or small.

But the killers. and traitors. of the time will suffer the consequences till the day of judgement in their graves.

Peace


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mati ur rehman... the PAF traitor?

The NATION thanks flyin offr Rashid Minhas Shaheed Nishan e Haider for his heroic valour!


----------



## kobiraaz

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Mati ur rehman... the PAF traitor?
> 
> The NATION thanks flyin offr Rashid Minhas Shaheed Nishan e Haider for his heroic valour!


Motiur recieved the highest award in bangladesh Birsrestha... Traitors are normally cowards. Motiur was no coward. He left his wife mili, two children Mahin Tuhin in pakistan and sneaked into a fighter, tried to fly it from the enemy land ...... Have you seen such bravery, Only for motherland....???

---------- Post added at 02:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 AM ----------

Matiur Rahman (military pilot) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Faarhan said:


> Motiur recieved the highest award in bangladesh Birsrestha... Traitors are normally cowards. Motiur was no coward. He left his wife mili, two children Mahin Tuhin in pakistan and sneaked into a fighter, tried to fly it from the enemy land ...... Have you seen such bravery, Only for motherland....???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 AM ----------
> 
> Matiur Rahman (military pilot) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




The real hero was Rashid Minhas who was seriously injured by rehman regained his consciousness, and crashed his jet instead of landing in india....

While mati bailed out ... without knowing tht the jet had no parachute...







18 years old at the time of martrydom!

Rashid Minhas (Original Voice) 1971 - YouTube

*This world is but a stopping place
And life but a short span,
So why not through time race
And accomplish whatever we can;
So that generations to come
Will remember us as great ones.

We cannot but forever live
And we have to die but once,
So why not to our country give
The life which we so easily can.
--Rashid Minhas Shaheed.*


----------



## kobiraaz

^ he had no other choice. He was chosen by Motiur for being young and inexperienced. Anyway both were brave and i have no disrespect for him.... This was war and everything is fair. It is sad that muslims killed muslims..... They were trained to kill some other people....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Faarhan said:


> ^ he had no other choice. He was chosen by Motiur for being young and inexperienced. Anyway both were brave and i have no disrespect for him.... This was war and everything is fair. It is sad that muslims killed muslims..... They were trained to kill some other people....



He had the choice to save his life... he embraced death over life.

As for war... mati was a pilot of PAF ... He was even not relieved of his duty during the war.. yet he chose to be a traitor! if it was upto me i wouldnt have handed over his body to bangladesh! and left him buried at masrur airbase.


----------



## TopCat

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> He had the choice to save his life... he embraced death over life.
> 
> As for war... mati was a pilot of PAF ... He was even not relieved of his duty during the war.. yet he chose to be a traitor! if it was upto me *i wouldnt have handed over his body to bangladesh! and left him buried at masrur airbase*.



For what????


----------



## Maira La

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> He had the choice to save his life... he embraced death over life.
> 
> As for war... mati was a pilot of PAF ... He was even not relieved of his duty during the war.. yet he chose to be a traitor! i*f it was upto me i wouldnt have handed over his body to bangladesh! and left him buried at masrur airbase.*



Choice of life and death? Muktis would have eaten him alive had Motiur Rahman managed to land safely in BD (or India: firing squad).

And FIY, Motiur Rahman was no longer a PAF pilot. He chose to defect to BAF, the air force of his motherland.

If it was up to me, I wouldn't have picked up remains of Minhaz's body and left it at the crash site.


PS: Eye for an eye.


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

*The Concert for Bangladesh, August 1, 1971*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

_*1971 - Hindu boys wearing crosses. Many churches provided them to Hindus for protection. Pak army spared the Christians.*_


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Apocalypse said:


> Choice of life and death? Muktis would have eaten him alive had Motiur Rahman managed to land safely in BD (or India: firing squad).
> 
> And FIY, Motiur Rahman was no longer a PAF pilot. He chose to defect to BAF, the air force of his motherland.
> 
> If it was up to me, I wouldn't have picked up remains of Minhaz's body and left it at the crash site.
> 
> 
> PS: Eye for an eye.



The defecting traitor was going to land in india(and taken as a POW uneducated bengali) not in east Pakistan... as for the body of Rashid Minhas hes buried and died on the NATIONAL SOIL... No bangali traitor was/is allowed to even touch his grave.......... unlike the dead traitor he jumped to death without a parachute..lol... and was buried in an unmarked grave in masrur airbase ... bengali traitor.... should have remained buried there like a traitor deserves!

An eye for an eye... lol as per you liars we killed 3 million and raped 5 lac bangali women right? more bloody propoganda i guess..

---------- Post added at 04:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 AM ----------




Roybot said:


> _*1971 - Hindu boys wearing crosses. Many churches provided them to Hindus for protection. Pak army spared the Christians.*_



Lol.. and they said tht we hunted all bangalis... right?


----------



## Roybot

Are you implying that it was ok to "hunt" the Hindus?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

iajdani said:


> For what????



A traitor doesnt deserve respect!

---------- Post added at 04:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 AM ----------




Roybot said:


> Are you implying that it was ok to "hunt" the Hindus?



It was all BS propoganda.


----------



## Roybot

_1948 Pakistani Stamp showing Salimullah Hall of Dacca University. Bangla language is yet to part of stamp or currency_





_Dacca 1956 - First Day cover of 1st National Assembly in East Pakistan_





_1962 Poster of commemrative postage stamp of first Dacca Karachi jet flight_





_Orient Airways, Dhaka-Kolkata flight 1952_





_Lockheed Super-Connie, Dhaka-Karachi 1958_





_New airport construction site at Kurmitola during '60's_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Roybot

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> It was all BS propoganda.



There was obviously some propaganda, like every other war. But atrocities did happen, civilians did get killed by their own military. 

Truth is probably somewhere in between.


----------



## Maira La

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> It was all BS propoganda.



Everything's propaganda by "uneducated" Bangalis, right?

But what can you do? The traitors are just so much better at propaganda war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

_*Dhaka 1971 - Propaganda of West Pakistan's Newspaper during the Bangladesh Independence War of 1971, Dacca - US Library of Congress*_






P.S: The captions are original.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

disgusting thread

bengladesh defense should be closed, we pakistanis are not interested in 1971, bengalis can enjoy happy moments of their 'victory' some where else


----------



## neolithic

*Nawab Alivardi Khan of Bengal :*





*Related links : one, two, three, four & five.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Avisheik

KarachiPunk said:


> disgusting thread
> 
> bengladesh defense should be closed, we pakistanis are not interested in 1971, bengalis can enjoy happy moments of their 'victory' some where else



If you are not interested dont come to this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Bangladesh was born out of Pakistan own Racism simply it could have kept East Pakistan if it did not force the Bengalis to learn Urdu and another is exploiting East Pakistan Resources, another factor was the Cyclone, it had another chance at the UN however still failed final factor was Searchlight. in the end Pakistan is responsible for it's countries fall India merely took advantage. The East Pakistan Chapter is over Pakistani's get over it Bangledesh is gone however Pakistan has another Neighboor that it could try a Union with in the future The Islamic Republic of Afghanistan, Afghanistan is certainly the future is Pakistan Plays it's card right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

NeutralCitizen said:


> Bangladesh was born out of Pakistan own Racism simply it could have kept East Pakistan if it did not force the Bengalis to learn Urdu and another is exploiting East Pakistan Resources, another factor was the Cyclone, it had another chance at the UN however still failed final factor was Searchlight. in the end Pakistan is responsible for it's countries fall India merely took advantage. The East Pakistan Chapter is over Pakistani's get over it Bangledesh is gone however Pakistan has another Neighboor that it could try a Union with in the future The Islamic Republic of Afghanistan, Afghanistan is certainly the future is Pakistan Plays it's card right.


 
dont even get me started on armenia, kurdish and other problems dear!!


----------



## neolithic

Alivardi Khan (1671-1756), Nawab of Bengal with hawk perched on his hand, holding an audience with his nobles. Tempera. Murshidabad, India, 1750-53 :





*Related link*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NeutralCitizen

KarachiPunk I'm not Kurdish or Armenian however if you should understand you had plenty of chances of keeping East Pakistan you failed them all. Bangladesh is gone and I still cannot see why Pakistani's keep thinking about it you have another next door guest that is 1000x worth more then Bangladesh you play your cards right you make up for 1971.


----------



## Roybot

_*Dhaka 1954 - Embracing after Eid prayer - James Burke*_





_*Dhaka 1954 - Eid day Fair - James Burke*_





_*Dhaka 1954 - Eid day Fair - James Burke*_





_*Dhaka 1954 - Eid day Fair - James Burke*_





_*Dhaka 1954 - Eid day Band - James Burke*_





_*Dhaka 1954 - Embracing after Eid prayer - James Burke*_





*Dhaka 1954 - In front of Awami League office under Martial Law - James Burke*





_*Dhaka 1954 - Embracing James Burke after Eid prayer - James Burke*_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## W.11

NeutralCitizen said:


> KarachiPunk I'm not Kurdish or Armenian however if you should understand you had plenty of chances of keeping East Pakistan you failed them all. Bangladesh is gone and I still cannot see why Pakistani's keep thinking about it you have another next door guest that is 1000x worth more then Bangladesh you play your cards right you make up for 1971.



u r turkish,....


----------



## Roybot

_*Dhaka 1954 - Scene of Gulistan area under Martial Law - James Burke*_





_*Dhaka 1954 - Khutba (Speech) during Eid prayer - James Burke*_





_*Dhaka 1954 - In front of Awami League office under Martial Law - James Burke*_





_*Dhaka 1954 - In front of Awami League office under Martial Law - James Burke*_





_*Dhaka 1954 - Street Scene - James Burke*_





_*Dhaka 1954 - Military patrol - James Burke*_





_*Dhaka 1954 - Central Jail - James Burke*_





_*Dhaka 1954 - In front of Gulistan Cinema Hall - James Burke*_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NeutralCitizen

KarachiPunk said:


> u r turkish,....



Nope you can go look on my profile page, however the fact is Bengali's have moved on from the 1971 Pakistani's haven't, I keep Telling you that you need to move on you play your cards right you get a country worth 100x times worth more then Bangladesh it's next door to you.


----------



## neolithic

*Nawab Aliverdi Khan with his nephews and grandson on a terrace :*





The scene is set on a terrace surrounded by screen walls and a pavillion in the background. In the foreground the central seated figure of the painting is that of Nawab Alivardi Khan and he has been depicted as holding a 'sarpesh' (turban ornament). Robert Skelton wrote: on the left is seated Nawazish Muhammad Khan, known as Shahamat Jang, and the two men facing Alivardi are also identified by inscriptions on the reverse as Sayid Ahmad Khan (Saukat Jang) and the young Siraj-ud-daula. Siraj-ud-daula, who was born in the year 1733, cannot be less than seventeen years old in this picture, and the death of Shahamat Jang in the year 1755 enables us to date it accurately betwen 1750 and that year. The colour scheme, with its dark brown courtyard floor and flashes of cochineal red creates a setting which is well suited to the intimacy of family conversation and at the same time has a sober quality which matches the formal geometry of the composition.

The painting is in the style of the Mughal provincial court painting, in particular Murshidabad school. The city of Murshidabad assumed a new importance and a new name early in the eightenth century, when Murshid Quli Khan was appointed Mughal governor of Bengal, Bihar and Orissa, and made Murshidabad the administrative capital of the province in sucession to Dacca. A most able administrator in that time of disintegrating central government, he was also a devout Muslim whose austere and frugal disposition made him an unpromising patron of the arts. Robert Skelton has, however, demonstrated that under this nawab and by about 1720 Murshidabad may already have attracted some of the court painters displaced by the decline of Mughal patronage at Delhi, and become the centre of a new school of provincial Mughal painting which was to achieve its definitive state under Nawab Alivardi Khan some thirty years later. Robert Skelton notes the influence of late Aurangzeb period court paintings on the formal style and sombre colour scheme of early Murshidabad work, anticipating the 'grey precision' which characterises Murshidabad painting of the mid-eighteenth century.

*Related link*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NeutralCitizen

KarachiPunk said:


> u r turkish,....



Nope you can go look on my profile page, however the fact is Bengali's have moved on from the 1971 Pakistani's haven't, I keep Telling you that you need to move on you play your cards right you get a country worth 100x times worth more then Bangladesh it's next door to you.


----------



## Roybot

I find these two photos ironic.






* Rifle training to women during Indo Pak war of 65*





*Women marching in the Dhaka city streets in 1971*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Faarhan said:


> *18 Dec 1971, Dhaka, Bangladesh --- Indian Army Officers examine a pile of rifles taken from surrendered Pakistani troops in the military action that separated East Pakistan from West Pakistan, and created the state of Bangladesh. 1971. ---
> * which were stolen later i guess.




Yes, your best buddy loot them including carpet and ceiling fan. And they are still looting but this time through their Bengali ghulam, la-hasina.


----------



## Roybot

_*Founding father Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman holding kerchief weeps upon his entrance into a liberated Dhaka*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Anyway Great Posts ignore the over emotional Pakistani's who cannot move on from 1971. they should be trying to form this to make up for the 1971 loss. anyway you have earned your Independence Bangladesh a salute to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Don't make the moderators close the thread by discussing 1971.


----------



## Al-zakir

Faarhan said:


> Motiur recieved the highest award in bangladesh Birsrestha... Traitors are normally cowards. Motiur was no coward. He left his wife mili, two children Mahin Tuhin in pakistan and sneaked into a fighter, tried to fly it from the enemy land ...... Have you seen such bravery, Only for motherland....???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 AM ----------
> 
> Matiur Rahman (military pilot) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



If you ask me, he is over rated in Bd. This guy neither killed any one nor defend Bd from Bd land. No body knows what was his motive. His life was ended by very young Minhas. But, then again Bd is weired land with weired kinds of people.


----------



## neolithic

*Nawab 'Alivardi Khan with his nephew Shaukat Jang. Murshidabad or Patna, c. 1765. Opaque watercolour heightened with gold :*





*Related link*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

*Dhaka 1860 - A portrait of a Acharya (Hindu holyman)*





_Dhaka 1860 - A bearded man with lamp _





*Dhaka 1860 - A Goala, (milkman)*





*Dhaka 1860 - A Sufi Chishtia Dervish*





*Dhaka 1860 - A group of Munchi (leatherworker)*





*Dhaka 1860 - A group of Sankhari (shell-cutters)*





*Dhakaiya 1860 - A group of Sarnakar (goldsmiths) *





*Dhaka 1860 - Two Tantee (weavers) at work*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

*Dhaka 1860 - A Ghasi (grass-cutters)*





*Dhakaiya 1860 - A Fisherman*





*Dhaka 1860 - A Muslim scholar posed with a book*





*Dhaka 1860 - A Kayasth, a Hindu writer cast*





*Dhaka 1860 - Portrait of a woman*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

NeutralCitizen said:


> KarachiPunk I'm not Kurdish or Armenian however if you should understand you had plenty of chances of keeping East Pakistan you failed them all. Bangladesh is gone and I still cannot see why Pakistani's keep thinking about it you have another next door guest that is 1000x worth more then Bangladesh you play your cards right you make up for 1971.



Afghans are racially closer to Pakistan. I don't see why a union won't be possible, someday, in the _far_ future. Heck, Pakistan's name itself contains A for Afghanistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Apocalypse said:


> Afghans are racially closer to Pakistan. I don't see why a union won't be possible, someday, in the _far_ future. Heck, Pakistan's name itself contains A for Afghanistan!



Like I've said this will make up for the Loss during 1971, Afghanistan is far more valuable then Bangladesh. Pakistan plays it's card right it will hit the Ace !


----------



## Zabaniyah

NeutralCitizen said:


> Like I've said this will make up for the Loss during 1971, Afghanistan is far more valuable then Bangladesh. Pakistan plays it's card right it will hit the Ace !



Afghanistan is very rich in copper and minerals. Me thinks the Americans would be around for a long time 

Actually if you ask me, they have more in common with Iran.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Zabaniya said:


> Afghanistan is very rich in copper and minerals. Me thinks the Americans would be around for a long time
> 
> Actually if you ask me, they have more in common with Iran.



Certainly has a smaller population. Just until it's stabilize Pak certainly will want power and influence and in the future Union. not to mention Mineral Rich.


----------



## neolithic

*&#8216;ALIVARDI KHAN AND HADJI MAHMUD*
India (Murshidabad), circa 1760-1770





Opaque watercolour heightened with gold on paper, mounted on an album leaf within a border lightly speckled in green.

Inscribed in English to the lower border:

&#8220;The great Nabob Ali Veidy Khan and his brother Hadgee Mahmud&#8221;

with a similar inscription on the reverse.

&#8216;Alivardi Khan, Nawab of Bengal, is seated on a white marble terrace overlooking the river, a falcon perched on his leather-gloved right hand. He sits on a green carpet with a pink border and leans against a pink and green bolster with gold floral sprigs and tassels. Pink cushions on either side ensure the Nawab&#8217;s comfort. Behind him, an attendant stands guard. The attendant carries a peacock feather fan (morchal). A thrust-dagger (katar) is tucked into his sash (patka).

Seated in conversation facing &#8216;Alivardi Khan is a nobleman identified by the inscription as his brother, Hadji Mahmud. He sits respectfully off the carpet yet leans into it, subtly implying at once both the intimacy of a relative and the subordinate position of a courtier in front of the ruler. All three figures are clad in white garments that integrate harmoniously with the white marble terrace, the Nawab&#8217;s sumptuous yet restrained clothes and jewels thrown into relief by the piquant colours of the carpet and cushions. The faces are all painted with exquisite refinement.

*Related links : one and two.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*Portraits of 'Alivardi Khan :









Related links : one and two. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*Bengalese-Marathan War (1742)

Related link *


----------



## neolithic

*The trading ship "Diana" was built in Chittagong 1812 for the british :





Related link*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*MODE OF MANUFACTURING GUNPOWER IN BENGAL: ANDERSON:1862 :



*

Anderson, Col. William: Sketch of the Mode of Manufacturing Gunpowder at the Ishapore Mills in Bengal, with a Record of the Experiments Carried on to Ascertain the Value of Charge, Windage, Vent and Weight, Etc.

*Related link.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neolithic

*Bengal Fox, Canis (Vulpes) Bengalensis, Canis Kokree. (1830-1834) :* 


*1409 × 922 pixels


Related link : post # 847*


----------



## neolithic

*High Court Dacca : old postcard from East Pakistan period, 868 × 586 pixels :

*

*Related links : posts # 973, # 974 & # 975 of another thread*


----------



## eastwatch

NeutralCitizen said:


> Nope you can go look on my profile page, however the fact is Bengali's have moved on from the 1971 Pakistani's haven't, I keep Telling you that you need to move on you play your cards right you get a country worth 100x times worth more then Bangladesh it's next door to you.



Better do not be too prophetic about Afghanistan. Rather, USA/India axis may try to separate Baluchstan. This is because USA wants a free trade route for all the landlocked muslim countries in the central asia that formed a part of USSR. USA does not want to see this region depend upon Russia for its international trade, and India wants a direct trade route. If Pakistan does not allow this, USA/India may try to separate Baluchistan that has sea at its south. The trade route will be from central asia to the sea through Afghanistan and Baluchistan.

The present Pakistan govt and all other previous Pakistan govts have been feeding the separate movement in that Province. This is same as was with east Pakistan.


----------



## Roybot

*Tongi 1816 - Ruins of Tungy Bridge - Charles D'Oyly.*





*Tongi 1797 - Approach to Tungy - Charles D'Oyly.*





*Tantee Bazar 1808 - Bridge - Charles D'Oyly.*





*Pagla 1816 - Paugla Pool - Charles D'Oyly.*





*Pagla 1816 - Paugla Pool - Charles D'Oyly.*





*Posta 1816 - Part of Palace of Prince Azim-us-Shan Charles D'Oyly.*





*Imamganj 1823 - Bara Kuttra - Charles D'Oyly.*





*Imamganj 1816 - Chota Kuttra - Charles D'Oyly.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

*Gandaria 1816 - View of Dhaka from Gandharia - Charles D'Oyly.*





*Dhaka 1797 - Habitation of Dacca - Charles D'Oyly.*





*Dhaka 1816 - Suburbs Mosque - Charles D'Oyly.*





*Dhaka 1816 - Muslin Tantee of Dacca - Charles D'Oyly.*





*Dhaka 1814 - Satgumbuz Masjid - Charles D'Oyly.*





*Dhaka 1816 - Mugbazar Mosque - Charles D'Oyly.*





*Dhaka 1814 - Mosque of Syuff Khan - Charles D'Oyly.*





*Dhaka 1816 - Satgumbuz Masjid - Charles D'Oyly.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

*Shahbagh 1904 - Nawab's Shahbagh Garden - Fritz Kapp.*





*Lalbagh 1904 - Lalbagh Fort (south) - Fritz Kapp.*





*Lalbagh 1870 - Lalbagh Fort - Unknown.*





*Farashganj 1904 - Northbrook Hall - Fritz Kapp.*





*Shahbagh 1904 - Nawab's Shahbagh Garden - Fritz Kapp. *





*Dilkusha 1904 - Nawab's Dilkusha Garden - Fritz Kapp*





*Dilkusha 1904 - Dana Dighi - Fritz Kapp.*





*Babubazar 1904 - Mitford Hospital - Fritz Kapp.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

*Dilkusha 1880 - Pleasure Palace - Johnston and Hoffman.*





*Sutrapur 1904 - Dhulai Creek (khal) Bridge - Fritz Kapp.*





*Lalbagh 1904 - Bibi Peri's Tomb - Fritz Kapp.*





*Nawabpur 1870 - Rathkhola - Unknown.*





*Lalbagh 1860 - Lalbagh Fort - Unknown.*





*Hosseini Dallan 1904 - Imambara - Fritz Kapp.*





*Dhakeshwari Road 1904 - Dhakeshwari Tample - Fritz Kapp.*





*Azimpur 1904 - Salimullah Madrassa - Fritz Kapp*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neolithic

*1-3. Bengal Snake, Coluber Bengalensis; 4-7. Lozenge Snake, Coluber rectangulus. (1830-1834) :*


----------



## neolithic

*Bengal Vulture, Vultur Bengalensis. 1 Head of Vultur Pondicherianus; 2. Head of Vultur monarchus [monachus]. (1830-1834) :* 


*922 × 1409 pixels*


*Related links : one, two & three.*


----------



## Roybot

Do you guys still have vultures in Bangladesh? I think they are extinct in India now.


----------



## LaBong

This is not very old but I'm sure Bangladeshi as well as Indian Bengalis would enjoy this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

The guy on the extreme right is Uttam Kumar.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Roybot said:


> Do you guys still have vultures in Bangladesh? I think they are extinct in India now.



Even if there are, they are extremely rare.


----------



## LaBong

Zabaniya said:


> The guy on the extreme right is Uttam Kumar.


 
Uttam, suchitra aar bhanu.


----------



## neolithic

*Bengal. Vulture, N.° 16 Published in London 1781-1785 :*





Hand coloured copper engraving representing a Bengal Vulture from General Synopsis of Birds by John A. Latham (1740-1837) who was the pre-eminent ornithologist of his day.

"Known as the Grandfather of Australian ornithology, he was the first to describe, and to name scientifically, a large number of Australian (and New Zealand) birds. He built up a substantial collection of bird skins and a very fine library.
Latham dominated ornithology for half a century. 
It must always be borne in mind that Latham, as well as following his profession, visited all the museums, published his works, etched every copper plate in his original work, stuffed and set up almost every animal in his very extensive museum, and put together, with his own hands, a great many of the very cases in which they were disposed..." (Gregory Mathews).

During Latham's long lifetime there poured in upon him countless new discoveries from all parts of the world, but especially from the newly-explored shores of Australia and the islands of the Pacific Ocean. According the WRB Oliver, both the specimens and the drawings collected by the Forsters in the New Zealand region during Cook's second voyage, together with those specimens collected during Cook's first voyage were used by Latham when writing his General Synopsis of Birds (1781-1785). 
The Synopsis was limited to 500 copies.


*Related links : one and two.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyph3r

*Queen Elizabeth II's Visit to Dhaka (1961)*







*Chameri House - Queen Elizabeth II's residence during Dhaka visit (1961)*






*Queen Elizabeth II's visit to Ramna Racecourse, Dhaka (1961)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

Roybot said:


> Do you guys still have vultures in Bangladesh? I think they are extinct in India now.



Saw 3 big vultures in Jamalpur almost 10 years ago.....!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*A Bengal landscape, dusk &#8212; watercolour on paper &#8212; painted by George Chinnery (1774-1852) :*





*Related link*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

*First 10 taka note of Bangladesh printed in India and released in 1972. The note looked similar to the Indian currency of that time. They were replaced within a year by U K printed notes.*

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*Villagers by a river, Bengal &#8212; signed 'J Derry' (lower right) &#8212; oil on canvas board &#8212; painted by J. Derry, mid 19th century :





Related links : one and two.http://artsalesindex.artinfo.com/asi/lots/3604077 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

Roybot said:


>


 *This artwork was painted by Frederick W. A. De Fabeck in 1863, it shows the Khan Mohammad Mridha's Mosque.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Roybot said:


>


 
Mitford 1904 - where my gf reads in 2011 ::


----------



## integra

Dhaka College 1890

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

Reconstruction of Nurjahan house and Ruplal house in old town. 
Art by students from Bangladesh and Malaysia joint survey project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*Green Heron &#8212; Chittagong Hill Tracts &#8212; East Pakistan period :






Back side :






Related links : one, two & three. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Man crying with his family next to dead wife. Bangladesh (1971)

Photographer- DON MCCULLIN*







*Woman with cholera. West Dinajpur. Bangladesh (1971). *





*Bangladesh, (1971)

Photographer- Don McCullin*






*Woman recovered from Pakistani Army bunker at Mymensingh. 12th December (1971).*






*20 Dec 1971, Dhaka, Bangladesh - Captured Pakistani soldiers sit behind a barbed wire fence at a prison camp here.

Image by © Bettmann*





*Body of a suspected Pakistani collaborator killed during the War of Liberation by Muktis.
Jhikargacha, Bangladesh, December (1971)
photographer- David Burnett*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*1, 1a. Spotted Tree Frog, Hyla maculata; 2, 2a. Bengal Frog, Rana Bengalensis. (1830-1834) : 


1409 × 922 pixels


Related link *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*1. Keeled Nosed Toad, Bufo carinatus; 2, 2a. Doubtful Toad, Bufo dubius. Bengal. (1830-1834) : 


1409 × 922 pixels


Related link *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*Scene from the Legend of Gazi Scroll : riding on a tiger, 816 x 920 pixels : 



Related links : one and two. *


----------



## neolithic

*Three other scenes from the Legend of Gazi Scroll : 









 *


----------



## neolithic

*Two very large images from the Legend of Gazi scroll : 2000 x 2100 pixels and 2300 x 2300 pixelshttp://imageshack.us/g/706/an00031551005.jpg/*


----------



## neolithic

*Scene from the Legend of Gazi scroll : ship with multi-ethnic crew, 702 × 911 pixels : 



Related link : Book of Gates*


----------



## neolithic

*The Tokyo Summit 1943 &#8212;&#8212; the Great East Asia Conference :* 



*From left : Ba Maw, Chang Ching-hui, Wang Ching-wei, Tôjô Hideki, Prince Wanwaitayakon, José P. Laurel & Subhas Chandra Bose*




*Related link about 1943*


----------



## Zabaniyah

Subhas Chandra Bose was a controversial figure.


----------



## Md Akmal

Zabaniya said:


> Subhas Chandra Bose was a controversial figure.



@ Explain how Subhas Chandra Bose was a controversial figure ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Md Akmal said:


> @ Explain how Subhas Chandra Bose was a controversial figure ?



Coz he sided with the Axis powers?


----------



## Roybot

Zabaniya said:


> Coz he sided with the Axis powers?



Yes so that he could liberate India from Britishers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Roybot said:


> Yes so that he could liberate India from Britishers.



In theory, it may have been good. But seeing from the Axis powers, jeez...I don't know. They were crazy. I didn't want to be any part of that crap. 

I am glad Ghandi's approach went through though. 

But I do find Bose to be a fascinating character. And no one knows how he exactly died


----------



## neolithic

Zabaniya said:


> Coz he sided with the Axis powers?


 *Sheer tyranny by the British gave Bose no other choice.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*Cabinet members of the Provisional Government of Azad Hind, 1943 :*





1st Row (L to R): Lt Col Chatterjee, Lt Col J K Bhonsle, Dr Lakshmi Swaminadhan, Subhas Chandra Bose, A. M. Sahay and S A Ayer 
2nd Row (L to R): Lt Col Gulzara Singh, Lt Col Shah Nawaz Khan, Lt Col Aziz Ahmed, Lt Col M Z Kiani, 
Lt Col N S Bhagat, Lt Col Ehsan Qadir, Lt Col Loganathan. (Source: indianmuslimlegends.blogspot.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

An old 64 year old peasant and his granddaughter





The skeleton of a starved man lying in a field after being eaten by vultures and jackals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Md Akmal

Faarhan said:


> *Woman recovered from Pakistani Army bunker at Mymensingh. 12th December (1971).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Body of a suspected Pakistani collaborator killed during the War of Liberation by Muktis.
> Jhikargacha, Bangladesh, December (1971)
> photographer- David Burnett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2509;&#2465; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472; : &#2541;&#2535;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;

&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2475; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;
&#2488;&#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2541;&#2535;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2472;&#2495;&#2435;&#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503; &#2451;&#2439; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2455;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2541;&#2535;-&#2447; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2537;&#2534; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2538;&#2534; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503; &#2447; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2465;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2463; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; : &#2479;&#2503; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2447; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2465;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478;&#2488; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2503; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2439; &#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2499;&#2486;&#2434;&#2488;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;-&#2439; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2541;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2541;&#2535;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2539;&#2534; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2535; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2488;&#2497;&#2477;&#2494;&#2488; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2468; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469; &#2465;&#2503;&#2465; &#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2472;&#2495;&#2434; : &#2478;&#2503;&#2478;&#2507;&#2480;&#2495;&#2460; &#2437;&#2476; &#2470;&#2509;&#2479; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2535; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2439;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2541;&#2535;-&#2447; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2437;&#2474;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2447; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404;*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

was that right killing Rajakar without any proper judicial process ? so if history are written impartially both side may face war crime or crime against humanity .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Md Akmal

Faarhan said:


> Body of a suspected Pakistani collaborator killed during the War of Liberation by Muktis.
> Jhikargacha, Bangladesh, December (1971)
> photographer- David Burnett[/B]



@ In this manner, the supporters of Awami Leaque killed atleast 19,000 thousand political leaders of Muslim Leaque, Jammat-e- Islami, Nizam-i-Islami, Pakistan Democratic Party(Nurul Amin), Convention Muslim Leaque, Council Muslim Leaque, Qayyumi Muslim Leaque. It includes Razakars, Al Sams, Al Badre, muslim intellectuals, Pir, Fakir, Ulema mashak. Infact they wanted to completely eliminate the true muslim people and wanted to make a true secular state. This figure does not include the other killing of left oriented political leaders like Seraj Sikdar and members of JSD. 

@ This systematic killing started right after 25 March 1971. On 28 March 1971, the President and the General Secretary (Muslim Leaque/Jammat) of Narranganj and Munshiganj were killed. On 29/30 March 1971 the General Secretary of Muslim Leaque of Norsindi was killed. And it continued through out the 9 months. Even after independance it continued. In 1973 the Collaborator Act was promulgated and around one lac of these people were arrested and put under jail. Some of them were convicted and later on were given general Amnesty. Those who flade away around 86 political leaders, their citizenship was cancelled. Golam Azam was one of them. Later on he got his citizenship through Court.

&#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2479;&#2478; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;,

" &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2537;&#2534; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2507; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2439;&#2404; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476; &#2447;&#2439; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2535;&#2543;&#2539; &#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2477;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2448; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2488;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2463;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2477;&#2497;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2451;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2475; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2475; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2464;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2447;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2475; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2537;&#2534; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2538;&#2534; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2404; &#2538;&#2534; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;? 

&#2535;&#2543;&#2543;&#2537;-&#2543;&#2538;, &#2453;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2504;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;, &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2404; &#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2460;&#2507;&#2433; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2451; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2543;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2453;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2447;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2486;&#2472; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2507; &#2447;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470;&#2439; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2468;&#2507; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2478;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2478;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2477;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2455;&#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2455;&#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2475;&#2480;&#2478;&#2465; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2441;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472; &#2441;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496; &#2476;&#2527;&#2453;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2478;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2507; &#2447; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2458;&#2497;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453; &#2489;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2497;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2503;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2503;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2441;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;

*&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2479;&#2503;,* &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;, &#2448; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;-&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;-&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2460;&#2507;&#2463;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2438;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2539;&#2534;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2539;&#2534;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2439; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2537;&#2486; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2524;&#2494;&#2439;&#2486; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2486;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2438;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2404; &#2448; &#2488;&#2476; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2477;&#2507;&#2463; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;, &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2451; &#2474;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482; &#2539;&#2542;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2535;&#2486;' &#2543;&#2541;&#2463;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447;&#2468; &#2476;&#2524; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453;&#2468;&#2480;&#2475;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472; &#2489;&#2482;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2441;&#2439;&#2469;&#2465;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2470;&#2486; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2465;&#2503;&#2463; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; 

&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2451; &#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2488;&#2507;&#2488;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2463;&#2494; &#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2488;&#2507;&#2488;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503;, &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2507; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2439; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494; &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;" Extract from Golam Azam's TV interview.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Dhaka, Bangladesh --- Original caption: Dacca: West Pakistani Army officers lay down their arms 12/19 during a surrender ceremony on the golf course of the Dacca Military Cantonment. About 1,000 Pakistani officers were disarmed. Led by Maj. Gen. Rao Farman Ali, they were drawn up in ranks and told of their rights and privileges as prisoners of war under the Geneva Convention. After the briefing, the Pakistanis unbuckled their sidearms at the command of one of their own officers, dropped them to the ground and stepped back six paces. 12/19/1971*






---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------

*16 Dec 1971, Dhaka, Bangladesh --- Crowds observe the dead body of a Pakistani soldier*





*20 Dec 1971, Dhaka, Bangladesh --- Pakistani Prisoners Tortured Before Execution ---*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*Netaji S C Bose visits the Preparatory School, Tokyo in the 1940's :*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sammi

Timeless pics, one can only imagine how life must of been back then. 

Keep the pics coming

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Cyph3r

*Travel Poster of Dhaka (1961)*






*Poster commemorating the first PIA Dhaka Karachi flight(1962)*






*Postage stamp commemorating New Dhaka Railway Station(1968)*





*
PIA Dhaka-Karachi flights launched by Lockheed&#8217;s Super Connie, Dhaka(1954) 
*





*PIA Domestic flights launched by Douglas DC-3 Dakota, Dhaka(1955)*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cyph3r

*PIA Dhaka-Delhi-Lahore-Karachi route launched by Convair CV-240(1956)*






*PIA Domestic and regional routes launched by Vickers Viscount 815(1959)*






*Helicopter service launched Dhaka-Khulna-Barisal-Faridpur by Sikorsky S-61N(1963)*






*PIA Dhaka-Karachi flight launched by Hawker Siddeley 121 Trident, Dhaka(1966)*






*PIA Domestic launched by de Havilland DHC-6 Twin Otter, Dhaka(1970)*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Al-zakir

Md Akmal said:


> &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2479;&#2478; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;,
> 
> " &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2537;&#2534; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2507; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2439;&#2404; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476; &#2447;&#2439; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2535;&#2543;&#2539; &#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2477;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2448; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2488;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2463;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2477;&#2497;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2451;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2475; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2475; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2464;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2447;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2475; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2537;&#2534; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2538;&#2534; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2404; &#2538;&#2534; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;?
> 
> &#2535;&#2543;&#2543;&#2537;-&#2543;&#2538;, &#2453;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2504;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;, &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2404; &#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2460;&#2507;&#2433; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2504;&#2464;&#2453;&#2451; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2543;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2453;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2447;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2486;&#2472; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2507; &#2447;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470;&#2439; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2468;&#2507; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2478;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2478;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2477;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2455;&#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2455;&#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2475;&#2480;&#2478;&#2465; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2441;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472; &#2441;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496; &#2476;&#2527;&#2453;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2478;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2507; &#2447; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2458;&#2497;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453; &#2489;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2497;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2503;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2503;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2441;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;
> 
> *&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2479;&#2503;,* &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;, &#2448; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;-&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;-&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2460;&#2507;&#2463;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2438;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2539;&#2534;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2539;&#2534;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2439; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2537;&#2486; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2524;&#2494;&#2439;&#2486; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2486;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2438;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2404; &#2448; &#2488;&#2476; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2477;&#2507;&#2463; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;, &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2451; &#2474;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482; &#2539;&#2542;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2535;&#2486;' &#2543;&#2541;&#2463;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447;&#2468; &#2476;&#2524; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453;&#2468;&#2480;&#2475;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472; &#2489;&#2482;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2441;&#2439;&#2469;&#2465;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2470;&#2486; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2465;&#2503;&#2463; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404;
> 
> &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2451; &#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2488;&#2507;&#2488;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2463;&#2494; &#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2488;&#2507;&#2488;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503;, &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2507; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2439; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494; &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;" Extract from Golam Azam's TV interview.



There we have it. The reasons behind Awamis killing intention of Jamat leaders. May Awami go out from BD with wrath of Allah.


----------



## neolithic

*Folk Tales of Bengal :* 


*1624 × 2548 pixels*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Md Akmal said:


> @ In this manner, the supporters of Awami Leaque killed atleast 19,000 thousand political leaders of Muslim Leaque, Jammat-e- Islami, Nizam-i-Islami, Pakistan Democratic Party(Nurul Amin), Convention Muslim Leaque, Council Muslim Leaque, Qayyumi Muslim Leaque. It includes Razakars, Al Sams, Al Badre, muslim intellectuals, Pir, Fakir, Ulema mashak. Infact they wanted to completely eliminate the true muslim people and wanted to make a true secular state. This figure does not include the other killing of left oriented political leaders like Seraj Sikdar and members of JSD.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Pakistani troops and their local colaborators acted to eliminate all those who spoke Bangla, Muslims or Hindus. Why? Because Bangalis were a nuisance, they wanted a fair share of the country's wealth. In the end this reactionery collaborator Razakaar group lost the war. What is wrong if they were executed for making heineous crimes against humanity? Why are you talking here to support all those razaakars who supploied girls to their Punjabi masters. Stop it!
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Pro-Japanese poster published in Bengali and in another South Asian language during 1940's Second World War, it shows Japanese naval aircrafts making a pre-emptive strike against an Anglo-American base :

http://img6.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img6/6584/77016346.jpghttp://img6.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img6/6584/77016346.jpg*


Photo source: Japanese website

*Related link.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

*Helicopter service launched Dhaka-Khulna-Barisal-Faridpur by Sikorsky S-61N(1963)*






once There was a helicopter service in this country !!!!!!!!!! thats very new too me !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

monitor said:


> *Helicopter service launched Dhaka-Khulna-Barisal-Faridpur by Sikorsky S-61N(1963)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once There was a helicopter service in this country !!!!!!!!!! thats very new too me !!!



hehehehehe, helicopter service without passenger I suppose!!! Who do you think travelled to Barisal, Faridpur in those days with a Helicopter??? LOL


----------



## kobiraaz

*The Tangail Airdrop was an airborne operation mounted on 11 December 1971 by the 2nd Parachute Battalion Group of the Indian Army during the Bangladesh-Pakistan War of 1971. The main objective of the operation was the capture of Poongli Bridge on the Jamuna which would cut off the 93 Brigade of Pakistani Army which was retreating from the north to defend Dacca and its approaches. The Paratroop unit was also tasked to link up with the advancing Maratha Light Infantry on the ground to advance towards the East Pakistani capital Dhaka.*







---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------

*The Guerrilla's of Crack platoon. sector 2. (1971)*






---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 PM ----------

People of Jessore returning home after Jessore victory . Bangladesh . December 10 (1971)[/B]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DarkPrince

Avisheik said:


> Nope they didn't. There is a lot of differences between north indians and central Asian. Aryans by historical accounts were herdsmen. You do know after the fall of Indus valley civilization, the civilizations near the Ganges sprang up, literature flourished, etc. Herdsmen couldnt have possibly done that.



bengalis are indo aryan bloodline people. speacially in bangladesh. aryan means iranian. thats why u can see lots of fair bangladeshi becoz of their aryan n arab bloodline


----------



## Cyph3r

monitor said:


> *Helicopter service launched Dhaka-Khulna-Barisal-Faridpur by Sikorsky S-61N(1963)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once There was a helicopter service in this country !!!!!!!!!! thats very new too me !!!



*This leaflet was printed in 1963 to provide details and features of PIA Sikorsky S-61N helicopter service in East Pakistan*






*Backside of PIA helicopter service leaflet from 1963. It shows map of East Pakistan and routes flown by PIA's Dacca-based Sikorsky S-61N helicopters*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz

^^ weird map..... ........


----------



## monitor

iajdani said:


> hehehehehe, helicopter service without passenger I suppose!!! Who do you think travelled to Barisal, Faridpur in those days with a Helicopter??? LOL


 
Thats why its seems very weird to me . may be even in that time there were some rich people and the top govt. official who could afford a ride on helicopter


----------



## asad71

monitor said:


> Thats why its seems very weird to me . may be even in that time there were some rich people and the top govt. official who could afford a ride on helicopter



On the contrary these flights used to be full. Wasn't very expensive somehow. Was discontinued after some accidents with bird hits - one fatal.


----------



## Avisheik

DarkPrince said:


> bengalis are indo aryan bloodline people. speacially in bangladesh. aryan means iranian. thats why u can see lots of fair bangladeshi becoz of their aryan n arab bloodline



aryan means noble. Anyway this topic has been discussed many times already

---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------




asad71 said:


> On the contrary these flights used to be full. Wasn't very expensive somehow. Was discontinued after some accidents with bird hits - one fatal.



I think maybe that oil was cheap that time or the heli was quite old, so cheaper flights. Btw have abyone noticed the northern parts do not have the services


----------



## integra

Avisheik said:


> I think maybe that oil was cheap that time or the heli was quite old, so cheaper flights. Btw have abyone noticed the northern parts do not have the services



15 years back, I remember domestic flight fares ranged from tk700 - tk800 .
Flights used to be full although the service was medicore.


----------



## kobiraaz

*Sector Commanders with Cornel Osmani*


----------



## kobiraaz

*Bangladesh Air Force- Mig-21
Standing--Wg Cdr Reza, Wg Cdr Margoob, Air Cdre Zearat, Air Cdre Khusru-----------
Sitting--Wg Cdr Mahbub, gp Capt Najib Air Cdre Maruf.*


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## neolithic

*Chandra-Bose Building in Tokyo city's Ginza area :





Related links: one, two & three. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*S C Bose (centre, front row) & Japanese defence personnel with samurai swords in the 1940's :



Related link.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cyph3r

*President Ziaur Rahman & Palestinian leader Yasir Arafat, Gazipur (1981)*






*President Ziaur Rahman & UK PM Margaret Thatcher*











*Sher-e-Bangla A. K. Fazlul Huq & Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## neolithic

*An account of Arakan Written at Islaàmabad (Chittagong) in June 1777
Major R.E. Roberts*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*Transport ships "Bengal" and "Oriflamme" in 1878, from the Illustrated London News :


1000 x 469 pixels






900 x 390 pixels


Related link : post # 919. *


----------



## kobiraaz

*OK SOME PHOTOS OF FAMOUS 1975 COUNTER- COUP ( known as Sipahi Janata Biplob that brought Zia ur Rahman to power )*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avisheik

Damn, Dhaka looked really nice in the 70's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark.Prince

Avisheik said:


> Damn, Dhaka looked really nice in the 70's



yes now dhaka is a bosty


----------



## Md Akmal

monitor said:


> Thats why its seems very weird to me . may be even in that time there were some rich people and the top govt. official who could afford a ride on helicopter



@ During those days the air ticket were very cheap. I traveled from Islamabad(Chaklala Airport)-Lahore-Dacca-Isherdi-Thakurgaon in December 1970 in one go with only Taka=160/ with student concession. It was well within our means. May be Pakistan Govt was giving some concession from East to West Pakistan flight.

@ During Pakistan's times our standard of living was much much higher than the present standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Md Akmal said:


> @ During those days the air ticket were very cheap. I traveled from Islamabad(Chaklala Airport)-Lahore-Dacca-Isherdi-Thakurgaon in December 1970 in one go with only Taka=160/ with student concession. It was well within our means. May be Pakistan Govt was giving some concession from East to West Pakistan flight.
> 
> @ During Pakistan's times our standard of living was much much higher than the present standard.



I forgot where i read it ,after the liberation when the indian soldier found that our university lecturur have their own car they were very surprised . 
''in amar fashi chai'' a book written by ex close associates of Hassina wrote when he were roaming in the street of Kolkata wearing his compleat suit every koltatan were looking at him

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Banglamotor_1966(jahan manson) 




Dhanmondi 1966-Bridge on Road 7- 8




_4-Dhanmondi_1970s_-_Old_Idgah_on_Road _6A




Between Motijheel/Arambagh in 1900

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Motijheel was like that? what what what???


----------



## kobiraaz

it was a jheel ( Big pond) bro!


----------



## Zabaniyah

Faarhan said:


> it was a jheel ( Big pond) bro!



How I long for those days 

Among all financial districts I've been to around the world, Motijheel == Hell of all the world's financial districts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rreaz

Zabaniya said:


> How I long for those days
> 
> Among all financial districts I've been to around the world, Motijheel == Hell of all the world's financial districts.



lol every lake is being filled, too much population, not enough land.


----------



## Cyph3r

*Dhaka 1890 - Painting of Government House*







*Dhaka 1912 - Curzon Hall, build first to be a government office building later became the premise for Dacca College.*






*Dhaka 1906 - All India Muslim Educational Conferrence which resulted in the formation 'All India Muslim League'.
*





*Dhaka 1906 - Prayer meeting of Muslim supporters of British Empire*






*Bengal Regiment, 1940*






*1964 - Colera Vaccination in Bogura*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*Cerf du Bengale, early 19th century :




Related link. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

Zabaniya said:


> How I long for those days
> 
> Among all financial districts I've been to around the world, Motijheel == Hell of all the world's financial districts.


 
How does it look now. There used to be an Habib Bank branch in Motijheel. Back in 90s when i was doing audit of HBL there was one unclaim DD from HBL Motijheel branch, it was from the year 71. Heard those banks were taken over by BD govt

BTW can anyone tell me about business establishments of west Pakistanis


----------



## monitor

Todays Motijheel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan zohaib

yes, it is true and reality. i wish that i could reverse it because it is my world and i really love it,not only pakistan. it should be pondered over that we are taught or told one side of the picture. even we, pakistanis, really don`t know the actual history of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Faarhan said:


> *The Tangail Airdrop was an airborne operation mounted on 11 December 1971 by the 2nd Parachute Battalion Group of the Indian Army during the Bangladesh-Pakistan War of 1971. The main objective of the operation was the capture of Poongli Bridge on the Jamuna which would cut off the 93 Brigade of Pakistani Army which was retreating from the north to defend Dacca and its approaches. The Paratroop unit was also tasked to link up with the advancing Maratha Light Infantry on the ground to advance towards the East Pakistani capital Dhaka.*



Indian military strategists chose Tangail because it was safe for the paratroopers to drop down. PA never really could occupy this part of the country from the beginning because of heavy resistance by the group of Muktis controlled by Qader Siddiqi. Indian army, then, of course, used their paratroopers to neutralize PA advance towards Dhaka by crossing Jamuna.


----------



## Md Akmal

eastwatch said:


> Indian military strategists chose Tangail because it was safe for the paratroopers to drop down. PA never really could occupy this part of the country from the beginning because of heavy resistance by the group of Muktis controlled by Qader Siddiqi. Indian army, then, of course, used their paratroopers to neutralize PA advance towards Dhaka by crossing Jamuna.



@ But on ground as per many Generals of Indian army this "Para Drop" was almost failer. Many heavy equipments like arty peices and mortors fell on the ponds and mershy areas which could not be recovered in time.

@ They could not stopped the retreating Brigade of Jamalpur. Many could reach at Dhaka and augment the defence.

@ It was these elements of Para Battalion of Indian army which came to Mirpur at the first sight but their strenght was very very megre. But this para drop at Tangail created a great phychological impact on Pakistan's army which speeded up their surrender.


----------



## Musalman

Where is the "jheel" ? Its more Moti CHowk than Moti Jhaeel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Musalman said:


> Where is the "jheel" ? Its more Moti CHowk than Moti Jhaeel



Once upon a time, there was a Jheel but no more. There will be time when there won't be any Jheel or lake left in Dacca city because of massive population.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neolithic

*Cerf noir du Bengale, early 19th century :

 *


----------



## Musalman

Al-zakir said:


> Once upon a time, there was a Jheel but no more. There will be time when there won't be any Jheel or lake left in Dacca city because of massive population.


which year the Jheel was gone at Motijheel. In Lahore we had alot of canals, many are now drainages but we are able to conserve atleast 2, the BRB and the famous Lahore Branch canal


----------



## neolithic

*Photograph taken by Fritz Kapp in 1904 of a herd of deer taken in the Nawab's Deer Park in Dacca (now Dhaka), part of an album of 30 prints from the Curzon Collection :

 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*The Chickara or Four Horned Antelope Native of Bengal :







This artwork and the ones in # 1009 and in # 1017 made by Frédéric Cuvier or by his brother also with the same name.



Related links: one, two & three.*


----------



## monitor

Indian women labourers, engaged in airfield construction work, pass mechanics working on a Royal Air Force Consolidated Liberator bomber at a base in Bengal. 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

monitor said:


> _4-Dhanmondi_1970s_-_Old_Idgah_on_Road _6A



@ Hi monitor, I saw this Old Idgah even in 1988 at Dhanmondi.


----------



## Md Akmal

monitor said:


> Indian women labourers, engaged in airfield construction work, pass mechanics working on a Royal Air Force Consolidated Liberator bomber at a base in Bengal. 1944



@ monitor, I can see her nipple , the first one !!!!!

@ It was definitely inside Bangladesh. During those days, the American made atleast 25 to 30 airports/airstrips/arowdrame inside Bangladesh. Our present Tejgaon and Kormito airports were built in 1942 by the American and not by the British.


----------



## kobiraaz

Motijheel/ Dilkusha





*Dilkusha Palace*





*Bulbulaiya Tower, Dilkusha*





*Manuk House, Dilkusha*

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------

Motijheel Dilkusha adjacent to the present Bangabhaban in Dhaka. It is now a commercial place. The area was once adorned with a Rang Mahal built by Mirza Mohammad. A big canal, later on turned into a lake and known as Motijheel, used to run through it. With the passage of time, the whole area came to be known by that name. Mir Mukim, the Daroga of Mir Jumla's naval force, had his residence in the area to the west of the Bangabhaban.

In 1866, Nawab abdul ghani purchased the land in the western part of the garden from one E F Smith and made a splendid garden-house there for his elder son, khwaja ahsanullah. It was named Dilkhusha (heart pleasing).

undefined
Dilkusha Palace

In 1877, Nawab Ahshanullah extended it on the north by taking lease of 15 bighas of land from the Dhaka Municipality. It may be mentioned here that at the same time he built company bagan, a park at Paltan, by taking lease of 80 bighas of land from the government.

The Dilkusha garden-house was fortified with a wall round it. The most attractive residence in the area was a red coloured palace. Nawab Ahshanullah spent a large part of his life in this grand palace. In 1888 he and his family members had to stay here for about three years because ahsan manzil was badly damaged by a terrible tornado.

Subsequently, he presented the palace to his daughter Maher Banu and his son-in-law Khan Bahadur Md. Azam, who dwelt there. In 1873 Nawab Ahshanullah had a large pond dug on the southern side of the garden-house, which was known as Dana Dighi.

undefined
Bulbulaiya Tower, Dilkusha

An exquisite room for relaxation, Hawakhana, was built on the brick-built ghat of the pond. 'Manuk House', a large and gorgeous palace was built at a distance from it. The Dilkusha Garden was decorated with a serpentine lake, various kinds of fountains, square water tanks with fishes of different colours, various species of indigenous and exotic trees, and fruit and flower plants. An exquisite tower 'Bulbulaiya' was the central attraction in the palace premises. A pretty bungalow was constructed on an artificial hill (120 feet high) in the area. On the northern part of the garden, Baraduari, was a drawing room, open on all sides and adorned with marble floors. Near it and in the middle of a garden was an octagonal marble kiosk.

In the artificial lake located near the entrance a number of crocodiles were kept. Next to it was a playground. Besides playing there, the members of the nawab family used to arrange kite-flying competitions in the winter. Later on, a number of one-storeyed buildings were constructed in the vicinity of the northern boundary wall of Dilkusha Garden.

The Dilkusha area was famous for two illustrious saints. The mosque of 'Dakhini Shahib', located in the rajuk premises, was on the northern side of the western entrance of Dilkusha Garden. Beside the grave of Shah Niamatullah in the yard of the mosque are the graves of the nawab's daughters Meher Banu and Shawkat Ara Banu, General Wasiuddin and others. shahjalal dakhini was buried in the single-domed structure within the Bangabhaban area.

When Dhaka became the capital of East Bengal and Assam in 1905, the government took lease of the southern portion of Dilkusha Garden in order to build government offices. The northern portion remained under the possession of the nawabs. A road separated the two sides. After the abolition of zamindari in 1951, the nawab's garden house started to decay due to lack of maintenance. In the late fifties, the government and the DIT authority acquired the remaining part of the garden.

Many significant incidents of social, cultural, and political history of this region took place at the Dilkusha Garden House. In 1885 an Italian pundit came to Dhaka to observe the standard and condition of Sanskrit studies in this country. Nawab Abdul Ghani arranged a conference of the pundits of this country at Dilkusha Garden House on 3rd February 1885. On 21st August 1888 Nawab Ahshanullah gave a grand reception in this garden to Lt. Governor Sir Stuart Bailey, when he came to visit Dhaka. In 1891 an agricultural and industrial fair, like the one held at Shahbag, was arranged at the Dilkusha Garden on the occasion of the Christian New Year.

On 22 July 1902, a discussion between nawab salilmullah and Governor Woodburn took place in this Garden when the governor was on a visit to Dhaka. On 18 January 1906, the wife of fuller, the newly appointed Governor of East Bengal and Assam, arranged a reception at Dilkusha Garden in honour of the notable persons of the province.

undefined
Manuk House, Dilkusha

On 20 July 1914, Governor lord carmichael and his wife were accorded a grand reception here. On 13 February 1924 Major Suhrawardy, Deputy President of the Bengal Executive Council, was accorded a reception here. In 1948 huseyn shaheed suhrawardy and maulana abdul hamid khan bhasani sat together in a political discussion here in the house of Khwaja Nasrullah. [Mohammad Alamgir]

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------




> @ monitor, I can see her nipple , the first one !!!!!



Buddha Sudhar jao!






Joke! dont mind please!

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Md Akmal said:


> @ Hi monitor, I saw this Old Idgah even in 1988 at Dhanmondi.



i think This old idgah still exist . i always pass through it ,a new mosque have been constructing beside it .


----------



## monitor

Md Akmal said:


> @ monitor, I can see her nipple , the first one !!!!!
> 
> @ It was definitely inside Bangladesh. During those days, the American made atleast 25 to 30 airports/airstrips/arowdrame inside Bangladesh. Our present Tejgaon and Kormito airports were built in 1942 by the American and not by the British.


 

I didn't noticed it !!!  You really have a sharp eyes in this age

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Faarhan said:


> ---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------



The Dira-i-Noor went missding when Ershad had ordered opening of the safes of the Nawab Estate Court of Wards. The Nawab family have always suspected Ershad and the then Mayor Col Malek of pinching this and other valuables.


----------



## neolithic

*Axis deer or cervus axis, Bengal, 1855 :





Related posts # 1009, # 1017, # 1019 & # 1020. *


----------



## kobiraaz

*Col M A G Osmany wades through water near Lahore at the end of the 1965 war ..behind him major (later brigadier) A R siddiqui*


----------



## Zabaniyah

I miss the old name...'Dacca'.


----------



## szuberi

It is ironic to see that even after all these years, a whole lot of Pakistanis are still delusional about the fact that no genocide was committed by Pakistan in the east. It is irrelevant as to how many were killed. People are arguing about a bunch of numbers killed but even on a moderate basis, the loss of life and the barbarism is something that must not be forgotten. As a Pakistani, i feel ashamed of this denial and more so, for the ignorance to accept our own mistakes. Someone said it right that nations who dont learn from their mistakes are bound to repeat them.

We must admit that it is part of our muslim culture to glorify war, invastions and military conflicts as our history is littered with it. We glorify killers (as seen of late in case of Salman Taseer's murder) and literally, any crime is "acceptable" in the name of religion. Part is this mindset is an unlimited lust of power within our midst....right from the top person sitting in Islamabad to the hawker selling goods on the streeet. We will grab every opportunity to impose our power on others and we then cry about our leaders.

I wish Pakistan had become a "welfare" state that focused on its people and their intellectual development but sadly, it became a "security" state that is too focused on religion and hate against india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

Zabaniya said:


> I miss the old name...'Dacca'.


y was it changed to Dhaka


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

Musalman said:


> y was it changed to Dhaka


Probably to match with the local pronunciation


----------



## Musalman

Okay makes sense coz in Urdu it is &#1672;&#1726;&#1575;&#1705;&#1729; which is Dal Hay Alif Khaf and Hay making it Dhaka


----------



## Akram Fakir

Thanks Nice collection.
Salam to the Freedom fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

President Ziaur Rahman in Bajitpur, Dhaka, Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AnkurPandey

Bangladeshis with Indian Army soldiers in 1971






An elderly refugee walks alongside Indian troops advancing into East Pakistan (Bangladesh) during the Indo-Pakistani war of 1971

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## monitor

Bangladeshi Taka issued 4th march 1972








Issed in 1973




Issued in 1972

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

first 100 Taka note issed in 1972




50 taka first issued in 1976

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## scholseys

kobiraaz said:


>



is this photo before or after 1971? is he a major in this photo or he became a general in this photo? this photo is so interesting, even though mujib was the leader of the nation, Zia did not take his glasses off or look in any sort of obeying posture. I am going all psychoanalysis on this photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

aazidane said:


> is this photo before or after 1971? is he a major in this photo or he became a general in this photo? this photo is so interesting, even though mujib was the leader of the nation, Zia did not take his glasses off or look in any sort of obeying posture. I am going all psychoanalysis on this photo



must be after 1971! lol @ your nick Major Zia'r Sunglass!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz

*Inhabitants of Governor House, at middle founder of "Viqarunnisa Noon School" , "Begum Viqar-un-Nisa Noon" wife of Governor Firooj Khan Noon.

she was australian, after marriage with firooz khan becan muslim, real name was Victoria ..*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## monitor

*&#2458;&#2495;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; , &#2488;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2535; , &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; , &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2475;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482; , &#2482;&#2503;: &#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2476;&#2496;*
*Chilmari , september 1971 Mejor Zia Safaet jamil and lt. nurunnabi *




*&#2480;&#2508;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2489;&#2494;&#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; , &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434; , &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2475;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;
In front of romari high school Zia Indian brig. sabit singh , major safaet jamil and others *




*Z force commander Major Zia addressing freedom fighters in Romari *




&#2437;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;
Zia before going operation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

jackhammer2 said:


> Nice works Farhan these Pics are really unique But I can't look at all 7 pages coz most of these pics really scary .
> And can you plz post some pics of Hindu community still living in BD and tell me what are their views on India.(just PM it to me as its a bit offtopic.)



Real Bangladeshi is Bangladeshi...what's the point specifically asking on Hindu Community here? Bangladesh is the only place in this subcontinent where real secularism is observed except the constitution says it's Muslim country which is political business based on religion. We Bangladeshi people are grateful to Hindu community specially for there role in education, most renowned teachers of my school time were Hindu. Here when reciting from religious holy books...all 4 main religions' are recited (initiated by President Zia). Unlike Pakistan where there is only maybe currently .03 percent of Hindu people and India where every 10 years there is a cycle of atrocities on minority, Bangladesh has the best environment to live together in harmony. Govt. holidays are observed on every main religious festival like Eid, Puja, Christmas, Buddha Purnima. When Babri Mosque was vandalized, President Ershad even deployed army to safeguard some Hindu temples whereas Babri Mosque was surrounded by police to smoothly perform the destruction. And yes, a Bangladeshi now be Hindu or Muslim is ready to kill BSF.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PlanetSoldier

asad71 said:


> I believe they just signed the much criticized 25 Years Friendship Treaty.



The lease agreement of hardly earned Bangladesh


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Avisheik said:


> It was for a variety of reasons. These reasons were political, economic, etc.
> 
> To me the reasons were the oil. And the killings on the night of 25th march acted as the spark



Perfectly said by Zahir Raihan "Shomoyer Proyojone"- Demand of Time.


----------



## TopCat

PlanetSoldier said:


> The lease agreement of hardly earned Bangladesh



Due to that agreement, in 1991 India threatened to intervene if Myanmar attacks Bangladesh as far as I remember.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

iajdani said:


> Due to that agreement, in 1991 India threatened to intervene if Myanmar attacks Bangladesh as far as I remember.



Myanmar already attacked Bangladesh and 2 of BDR guys were killed in 1991 as far as I know. In retaliation Bangladesh deployed soldiers with support of Pakistani F-7 Squadron (Pakistan sent 1/2 squadron from Sri Lanka) and one US general from Pacific command came Bangladesh to show that they are with us. When US consulted India that Bangladesh should attack Myanmar and liberate Arakan from Myanmar as there was high level of human rights violation on Arakaneese, India said before that Bangladesh had to come under that lease agreement clearly indicating that Myanmar attack on Bangladesh was fueled by them. In fact every Myanmar attack on Bangladesh is fueled by them. In 2008 the Myanmar govt. started Bay of Bengal exploration in disputed zone after Pranab Mukherji visited Myanmar just 2/3 days ago. So, it's not that India wanted to intervene if Myanmar attacks Bangladesh rather India wanted to grab Bangladesh back in that agreement by making Myanmar attack Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

*A glorious life in picture *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## scholseys

Ziaur Rahman had the swag


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Md Akmal said:


> @ I have a serious doubt about the Bengalee intellectual killing on 14 December 1971 either by the Pakistan Army or the Razakars ????
> 
> @ Well all these so called intellectuals through out nine months apparently collaborated with the Pakistan Govt and they were in their pay roll. Now, why suddenly they would kill them without any reasons ? During that period Pakistan army and the Razakars were busy to save their lives. Rather there were lot of evidences that during that period many members of Mujib Bahini already entered Dhaka and killed many non-Bengalees and members of Peace Community. What I think that it might have planned by RAW and executed by Mujib Bahini and the blame was given on to Pakistan Govt !!!
> 
> @ During that time the brother of Zahir Rahan was also kidnapped and never found. After independence, Zahir Rahan hurriedly came from Calcutta to Dhaka to search his brother but soon he also missed himself in Mirpur. There are evidences that the day he went to Mirpur, an Indian Brigadier accompanied him. His wife Suchanda tried her best to find her husband but soon was threatened by the govt.



Coincidence...I also have serious doubt about 14th Dec genocide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

aazidane said:


> is this photo before or after 1971? is he a major in this photo or he became a general in this photo? this photo is so interesting, even though mujib was the leader of the nation, Zia did not take his glasses off or look in any sort of obeying posture. I am going all psychoanalysis on this photo



Zia has just been promoted a full Col. FYI, during '65 War he was a Major. He and course-mate Shafiullah were promoted a Maj Gen by Sk Mujib. Army doctors had prescribed him to wear these glasses constantly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

*1944 - An RAF Regiment anti-aircraft gun team on duty by the beach airstrip at Nidania, Chittagong.*






*Chittagong - Pilots of No. 135 Squadron RAF plan a sortie by their Republic Thunderbolt Mark Is at Chittagong - 1944*






*Chittagong - Thunderbolt Mark II, HD298 30 Squadron RAF, taking off off from Chittagong, for a sortie over the Arakan front - 1944*






*
Chittagong - Hawker Hurricane Mark IIs of a squadron from No. 166 Wing RAF based at Chittagong (now Bangladesh), flying in formation over north-eastern India - 1944*






*Lalmanirhat 1944 - Base Chapel.*






*Lalmanirhat 1944 - Aircrew Mess*






*On June 25, 1964, a PIA's Fokker F-27 Friendship Mk 200 (AP-ALO) meeting a severe squall on landing at Dhaka's Tejgaon Airport.*






*Shamshernagar Airport 1945 - Allied Forces bomb dump*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz

*
Shamshernagar Airport 1945 - Allied Forces C-109*






*Shamshernagar Airport 1945 - Allied Forces L-5 - Unknown*






*Shamshernagar Airport during the WWII*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

*Maintenance Ramp for the Allied aircraft at Tezgaon, Dacca during the WWII*






*1944 CBI Theater in Sylhet*






*Flt Sgt Joe Ward and ground crew at Dohazari Airfield, Chittagong in 1943. Dohazari Airfield is a former wartime USAAF airfield in Bangladesh used during the Burma Campaign 1944-1945, now abandoned
*






*RAF 113 Squadron, 'A' Flight Ground Crew, Bisley MkV in background, at Feni Airfield in 1943*






*11th Bomb Squadron Dispensary, Kurmitola, Dacca - 1943*






*Kurmitola Airfield Weather Station - 1943*






*
490th Bomb Squadron Headquarters, Kurmitola Airfield, Dacca - 1943*






*A Japanese Ki-43-II Hayabusa crashed near Chittagong Airfield - 1943*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

*Hawker Hurricanes of 67 Squadron lined up at Chittagong Airfield - May 1943*






*
A P-38 parked at Chittagong Airfield - 1944*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz

*2nd Weather Squadron's aircraft parking area, Kurmitola Airfield, Dacca - 1943*











*Taken during the 2nd Burma Campaign at Cox's Bazar - 1944
*











*Members of No.6 Squadron during the visit of Air Marshal Baldwin at Cox's Bazar in 1944*






*Bomb bay of a Vickers Wellington Mark X of No. 99 Squadron RAF at Jessore prior to a sortie over Burma - 1944*






*A Vickers Wellington Mark X of No. 99 Squadron RAF, landing at Jessore on returning from a bombing sortie over Burma - 1944*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz

*Aircrew basha as how they used to called it, RAF 211 Squadron at Chiringa, Chittagong - mid 1945*






*RAF 211 Squadron at Chiringa, Chittagong - December 1944
*






*RAF's Air Supply Ops from Chittagong, Chiringa and Cox's Bazar in the 2nd Arakan Campaign - 1944*











*Spitfire of RAF 681 Squadron based in Alipore, taking off from Chittagong - 1944*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Avisheik

This picture isnt particularly old, but it has significant historical value. This pic shows the name some of the bengali matyrs during the WWI

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kobiraaz

*A Curtise Commando C-46 over Hathazari, Bangladesh - 1944*





*Cox's Bazar 1944 - Republic Thunderbolts of No. 30 Squadron RAF taxy to their take-off point past a line of Hawker Hurricane Mark IICs, at Cox's Bazaar.*





*Damaged Bristol Beaufighter Mark VIF of No. 177 Squadron RAF parked in a dispersal at Feni, Noakhali, India (now Bangladesh) - 1944*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## boltu

Adamjee Jute Mill, Narayanganj (1957)






Kakrail, Dhaka (1982)






Open air concert in Dhaka University 1990






Stadium area , Bangabandhu Avenue 1960






Bird's eye view of Dhaka. Part of Banani and Gulshan in the distance. (1966)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Musalman

Did u achieve your goal for which u got separated from us?


----------



## Avisheik

The guy looks like a sikh but the source where i got it from says that this guy is a lancer from bengal. I am not sure how true is this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

Can be,the check pattern on the clothes of the pagri looks like Gamcha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

boltu said:


> Can be,the check pattern on the clothes of the pagri looks like Gamcha



ar ektu dur diye chobi korle lungi-tah picture e ashto

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Musalman said:


> Did u achieve your goal for which u got separated from us?



Question is who got separated from whom. Anyway, what makes you ask the question?


----------



## Musalman

PlanetSoldier said:


> Question is who got separated from whom. Anyway, what makes you ask the question?


Adamjee Mill and Aerial view of Gulshan. Well obviously East separated from West


----------



## Avisheik

Musalman said:


> Did u achieve your goal for which u got separated from us?



Our goal was get seperated from you and we did it in in 16 december 1971.


----------



## kobiraaz

Musalman said:


> Adamjee Mill and Aerial view of Gulshan. Well obviously East separated from West



this is one misconception...

Mujib: always wanted to be the prime minister of united Pakistan even after 16th December, 1971 before coming to Bangladesh..

Bhutto : Wanted to become prime minister by any mean even sacrificing half of the country.

Yahya : was Bhutto's *****

Awami Secularist and separatists : they were a minor part of Awamileague

Bengali people and Bengal Regiment: joined the war only after Black night of March, this is called resistance.

Now you say who got separated from whom!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Musalman said:


> Adamjee Mill and Aerial view of Gulshan. *Well obviously East separated from West*



If East separated from West, the eastern part was to be named Pakistan not western part because this is eastern part played all the game to make the country Pakistan not west. Did you ever get in core of Bhutto's heart and read what was actually there  ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

kobiraaz said:


> this is one misconception...
> 
> Mujib: always wanted to be the prime minister of united Pakistan even after 16th December, 1971 before coming to Bangladesh..


It was his right



> Bhutto : Wanted to become prime minister by any mean even sacrificing half of the country.


Agreed


> Yahya : was Bhutto's *****


What do u expect from a drunkard



> Awami Secularist and separatists : they were a minor part of Awamileague





> Bengali people and Bengal Regiment: joined the war only after Black night of March, this is called resistance.


I agree with it too



> Now you say who got separated from whom!


Actually now u r putting the blame on Pakistani Sindhi i.e. ZAB and a Pakistani Hazara i.e. Yahya Khan. But usually the blame is put on us, the Punjabis. Nevertheless, my question;s core was that since the East Pakistani leadership used to say that they smell jute in the buildings of Islamabad, that is, West Pakistan was taking away all your money. My question is , after that unfortunate incident of 1971, you were master of your resources , did u excel more or u excel more in Pakistani period??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Musalman said:


> *It was his right
> 
> Agreed
> What do u expect from a drunkard
> 
> 
> I agree with it too
> *
> Actually now u r putting the blame on Pakistani *Sindhi i.e. ZAB and a Pakistani Hazara i.e. Yahya Khan. But usually the blame is put on us, the Punjabis.* Nevertheless, my question;s core was that since the East Pakistani leadership used to say that they smell jute in the buildings of Islamabad, that is, West Pakistan was taking away all your money. My question is , after that unfortunate incident of 1971, you were master of your resources , did u excel more or u excel more in Pakistani period??



We seem to be on the same page but we got separated for some ill headed stinky politico minds and drunkard military fat heads  . 

What are ZAB and Hazara? People here had/have generalization mainly based on two races of peoples regarding eastern and western part- Punjabi and Bangali. I still hear from my mum that they (west Pakistani) were Punjabi, they actually don't bother about all other races there as Punjabi is larger one on that part.


----------



## TopCat

Musalman said:


> Actually now u r putting the blame on Pakistani Sindhi i.e. ZAB and a Pakistani Hazara i.e. Yahya Khan. But usually the blame is put on us, the Punjabis. Nevertheless, my question;s core was that since the East Pakistani leadership used to say that they smell jute in the buildings of Islamabad, that is, West Pakistan was taking away all your money. My question is , after that unfortunate incident of 1971, *you were master of your resources , did u excel more or u excel more in Pakistani period??*



Its a debate should be left out in this thread. Basically in BDs history we never witnessed a reduction of per capita income but throughout Pakistan period it was always lagging behind 1947 level. 40 years after the separation YES most people will say that they have a brighter future without west pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

PlanetSoldier said:


> We seem to be on the same page but we got separated for some ill headed stinky politico minds and drunkard military fat heads  .
> 
> What are ZAB and Hazara? People here had/have generalization mainly based on two races of peoples regarding eastern and western part- Punjabi and Bangali. I still hear from my mum that they (west Pakistani) were Punjabi, they actually don't bother about all other races there as Punjabi is larger one on that part.


ZAB = Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto and Hazarah is a farsi speaking tribe in Baluchistan, Yahyah Khan was a Hazarah. Well in West Pakistan we Punjabis are the majority but none of the character which caused separation are Punjabi 



iajdani said:


> Its a debate should be left out in this thread. Basically in BDs history we never witnessed a reduction of per capita income but throughout Pakistan period it was always lagging behind 1947 level. 40 years after the separation YES most people will say that they have a brighter future without west pakistan.


  So u guys are better off  which is good

I agree we should stop here  and leave this thread for fotos only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Avisheik said:


> The guy looks like a sikh but the source where i got it from says that this guy is a lancer from bengal. I am not sure how true is this



He is a Sikh Cavalryman from a Regiment of the Bengal Lancers. 

This is not be mistaken for Bengal as we now know. Therefore placing this picture in Old Bangla Photos is out of context.

There existed three Presidencies - Bengal, Madras & Bombay which controlled different regions of India.

The Bengal Presidency controlled the North, Bombay - Central India & Madras - Southern India.

Regiments of Bengal Presidency mutinied in 1857 which then spread to the Central Parts of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avisheik

third eye said:


> He is a Sikh Cavalryman from a Regiment of the Bengal Lancers.
> 
> This is not be mistaken for Bengal as we now know. Therefore placing this picture in Old Bangla Photos is out of context.
> 
> There existed three Presidencies - Bengal, Madras & Bombay which controlled different regions of India.
> 
> The Bengal Presidency controlled the North, Bombay - Central India & Madras - Southern India.
> 
> Regiments of Bengal Presidency mutinied in 1857 which then spread to the Central Parts of India.


 
Thank you for clearing out the confusion. The site i took it from mentioned that he was a lancer from Bengal not a Bengal Lancer, so i put his pic here


----------



## LaBong

third eye said:


> He is a Sikh Cavalryman from a Regiment of the Bengal Lancers.
> 
> This is not be mistaken for Bengal as we now know. Therefore placing this picture in Old Bangla Photos is out of context.
> 
> There existed three Presidencies - Bengal, Madras & Bombay which controlled different regions of India.
> 
> The Bengal Presidency controlled the North, Bombay - Central India & Madras - Southern India.
> 
> Regiments of Bengal Presidency mutinied in 1857 which then spread to the Central Parts of India.



This is probably pre-1857 pic, afaik Bengal army was dissolved and new Sikh regiments were formed after 1857. Bengal army was predominantly made of people from what is now Bihar and eastern UP.


----------



## third eye

The Bengal Army was the army of the Presidency of Bengal, one of the three Presidencies of British India. Although based in Bengal in eastern India, the presidency stretched across northern India and the Himalayas all the way to the North West Frontier Province (now the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa). The Bengal Army included some of the most famous units in India: Skinner's Horse from Bengal, the Gurkhas from the Himalayas and the Corps of Guides on the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

The Presidency armies, like the presidencies themselves, belonged to the East India Company until the Government of India Act 1858 (passed in the aftermath of the Indian Rebellion of 1857) transferred all three presidencies to the direct authority of the British Crown.

The Bengali presence in the Bengal Army was reduced in the late nineteenth century because of their perceived primary role as mutineers in the 1857 rebellion.

In 1903 all three presidency armies were merged into the Indian Army.

In the IA the Coprs of Engineers are still sub divided as Bengal Sappers, Madras sappers & Bombay Sappers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*2 pakistani Sodiers in East Pakistan During 1971*







*Niazi visiting a Razakar Camp*






*Razakars in Dhaka*






*Muktis captured Razakars*






*Pakistani soldiers in East Pakistan*






*Hoisting Flag of Bangladesh*






*Khaled Mosharraf*






*AL SHAMS*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

*Two pro pak fighter captured by Muktis*






*pro pak speech*






*General Jacob and Niazi after 16th December*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## third eye

http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/160458-images-past-dhaka.html


----------



## asad71

third eye said:


> He is a Sikh Cavalryman from a Regiment of the Bengal Lancers.
> 
> This is not be mistaken for Bengal as we now know. Therefore placing this picture in Old Bangla Photos is out of context.
> 
> There existed three Presidencies - Bengal, Madras & Bombay which controlled different regions of India.
> 
> The Bengal Presidency controlled the North, Bombay - Central India & Madras - Southern India.
> 
> Regiments of Bengal Presidency mutinied in 1857 which then spread to the Central Parts of India.



There used to be Sikhs and Sikh units in the Bengal Army. Even many of the old Muslims would be bearded and wear turbans. The old timers in HK and Malaysia still call the local Sikhs as Bengalees!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

third eye said:


> The Bengal Army was the army of the Presidency of Bengal, one of the three Presidencies of British India. Although based in Bengal in eastern India, the presidency stretched across northern India and the Himalayas all the way to the North West Frontier Province (now the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa). The Bengal Army included some of the most famous units in India: Skinner's Horse from Bengal, the Gurkhas from the Himalayas and the Corps of Guides on the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.
> 
> The Presidency armies, like the presidencies themselves, belonged to the East India Company until the Government of India Act 1858 (passed in the aftermath of the Indian Rebellion of 1857) transferred all three presidencies to the direct authority of the British Crown.
> 
> The Bengali presence in the Bengal Army was reduced in the late nineteenth century because of their perceived primary role as mutineers in the 1857 rebellion.
> 
> In 1903 all three presidency armies were merged into the Indian Army.
> 
> In the IA the Coprs of Engineers are still sub divided as Bengal Sappers, Madras sappers & Bombay Sappers.



1. After the Conspiracy of Palassy and later the Battle of Buxer, the English Co received substantial input in local manpower and resources from the Bengal Nawab's army. There was another large increase when Oudh Army was also integrated with the Co army.

2. The English/ British rulers had made Bengal their base of power from where they conquered SA, E Asia, Oceania, ME and Africa. The capital was Calcutta, the lower non-white bureaucracy was Bengalee and the army was Bengal Army. This army had soldiers from Muslim and Brahmin communities mostly. Sikh and Gurkha units were also brought in, but the Rajputs, Madrasis and Marathas were mostly in the armies of Madras and Bombay Presidencies.

3. After 1858 Bengalees were debarred from the army. This, along with the mischief of the Permanent Settlement Act, effectively transformed the Bengalee Muslims from an affluent/ruling/dominant lot into the poorest in the realm of the British. The effect of this was seen in the various Muslim uprisings like Faqir, Faraizi, Majnu, Titu Mir or their spontaneous involvement in the anti-British Jihad in the NW. 

4. During WW I Muslim leaders of Bengal pressed the British to raise some Bengalee units. Two Bengalee Companies were raised. These were totally Muslim as the Hindu Bengalees are overwhelmingly Nomo Shudro / Kayostho / Low Cast. The first company was sent to Palestine and deployed against the Turks. Instantly the conscious Bengalee Muslims realized they had been pitted against the army of the Caliph in favor of whom Friday prayers. They refused to fight their Caliph and were shipped back to be disbanded. The other company was kept at Karachi all the duration of the war. Poet Nazrul was a Havildar in that Company.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asad71

Avisheik said:


> aryan means noble. Anyway this topic has been discussed many times already
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> I think maybe that oil was cheap that time or the heli was quite old, so cheaper flights. Btw have abyone noticed the northern parts do not have the services



Chopper service connected Dhaka to towns without airports. North had Lalmonirhat, Thakurgaon and Ishwardi PIA flights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

kobiraaz said:


> *AL SHAMS*



@ I don't think these people are the members of Al Sams. The weapon they are carrying belongs to India or Indian origin. These are Indian LMG's and SLR (Self Loaded Rifle). 

@ But again the man at uniform looks like Pakistani specially his laughing style. May be Pakistan Army armed them with captured weapons who knows !!!!!


----------



## TopCat

Looks Bihari to me... LOL

Cant say about the weapons though.


----------



## Md Akmal

kobiraaz said:


> *pro pak speech*



@ Can any body tell who is this man ???? I think "Khash" Behari with having "Do tho pan" in his mouth !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopCat

kobiraaz said:


> *
> Khaled Mosharraf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

This guy actually participated in the war field and one of the most adored and genius sector commander and most Muktis wanted to work under him.









*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

kobiraaz said:


> *General Jacob and Niazi after 16th December*



@ I don't think it was after 16 Decemeber 1971. It was either before 16 December 1971 or before surrender inside the Dacca Cantonment where Niazi is entertaining them with Chicken " Tikka". Point to note leniard of the pistle is visible.

@ Chicken " Tikka" was very favourate for General Niazi !!!!!!!


----------



## asad71

Md Akmal said:


> @ I don't think these people are the members of Al Sams. The weapon they are carrying belongs to India or Indian origin. These are Indian LMG's and SLR (Self Loaded Rifle).
> 
> @ But again the man at uniform looks like Pakistani specially his laughing style. May be Pakistan Army armed them with captured weapons who knows !!!!!



PA would be having a stock of Indian weapons captured in '65 War.


----------



## asad71

Md Akmal said:


> @ I don't think these people are the members of Al Sams. The weapon they are carrying belongs to India or Indian origin. These are Indian LMG's and SLR (Self Loaded Rifle).
> 
> @ But again the man at uniform looks like Pakistani specially his laughing style. May be Pakistan Army armed them with captured weapons who knows !!!!!



PA would be having a stock of Indian weapons captured in '65 War.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*^^^*

Just looking at some 1971 photographs I noticed there was mention of Yahya Khan and ZAB. Just want to correct people here about Yahya. He was a Punjabi born in Chakval but his ancestors were Kizilbash Persians. He was not Hazara as in the Persian [Farsi] speaking Hazara minority in Quetta, Balochistan who are of Turkic/Kazak background.

Gen Musa Khan was a Hazara from Quetta who was Chief of Staff Pakistan Army but I believe he retired in 1969 so please don't blame the poor Hazara community. 

There is no point in blaming a particular community in West Pakistan for 1971. The bald truth and possibly uncomfortable as well, is that it took more than a few men for 1971 to happen. The fact is West Pakistani political, industrial, landed, bureaucratic, military elite as a whole was involved. At another level you can see there wre no demonstrations on the streets about what was happening in East Pakistan.

The failure and blame is difuse and it is nothing less than a mockery to find convenient scapegoats today. West Pakistan as whole was responsible like today Pakistan as a whole is responsible in the genocide of the Hazara that is on going right now. Do you see any demonstrations in Lahore, Karachi etc

Bias and prejudice are the reasons for no action and the same was in 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Atanz said:


> *^^^*
> 
> Just looking at some 1971 photographs I noticed there was mention of Yahya Khan and ZAB. Just want to correct people here about Yahya. He was a Punjabi born in Chakval but his ancestors were Kizilbash Persians. He was not Hazara as in the Persian [Farsi] speaking Hazara minority in Quetta, Balochistan who are of Turkic/Kazak background.
> 
> Gen Musa Khan was a Hazara from Quetta who was Chief of Staff Pakistan Army but I believe he retired in 1969 so please don't blame the poor Hazara community.
> 
> There is no point in blaming a particular community in West Pakistan for 1971. The bald truth and possibly uncomfortable as well, is that it took more than a few men for 1971 to happen. The fact is West Pakistani political, industrial, landed, bureaucratic, military elite as a whole was involved. At another level you can see there wre no demonstrations on the streets about what was happening in East Pakistan.
> 
> The failure and blame is difuse and it is nothing less than a mockery to find convenient scapegoats today. West Pakistan as whole was responsible like today Pakistan as a whole is responsible in the genocide of the Hazara that is on going right now. Do you see any demonstrations in Lahore, Karachi etc
> 
> Bias and prejudice are the reasons for no action and the same was in 1971.



I knew for some time that Yahya was not Hazara, but Kizilbash shia (Turko/Iranian) who were instrumental in setting up Safavi Persia and eventual conversions of Persians into Shiism, a great geopolitical disaster for the contemporary Muslim world:
Qizilbash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I heard and read that Hazara's were persecuted and massacred by Pashtuns, because of ethnic and religious difference in most of recent history. I was not aware that it is happening in Pakistan nowadays. May be you can create a new thread on this issue.

Hazara's have interesting ancestry. Genetic tests show their link with Mongols, specially with some ancestral population of Chingis Khan. So Mongol's actually do consider them as a brotherly Mongol population, despite the distance, just like Kalmyks in Russian Europe.

There used to be some nomadic Kazakh tribes in Northern Afghanistan, but most have repatriated to Kazakhstan, I met one Imam in a mosque in Turkestan town of Kazakhstan few years ago. I am not sure if Hazara's are linked with Kazakhs, who are mostly Sunni Muslims, like most other nomadic or sedentary Turkic ( or Turko Mongol) population in Central Asia. Some people speculated that the reason Hazara's are Shia, is because some of their ancestors were Mongol soldiers in Il Khan Persia and some moved to Afghanistan after conversion of Persians to Shia faith under Safavi dynasty around 1500 AD. Anyways, off topic here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

kobiraaz said:


> *2 pakistani Sodiers in East Pakistan During 1971*



@ I don't think they are soldiers ! They are officers .


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*

*@Kalu Miah*

The Hazara in Pakistan [not to be mixed up with Hazara District in Khyber-Pak.,] are probably Turko-Mongols. They speak Farsi though and are Shia but that is because they absorbed these influences post their arrival. They do look like Kazahks in appearance. 

Yes, sadly they are being targeted, not because of their ethnic group per se but because they are Shia. Living in Pahtun dominated area of Balochistan does not help. Because they can be recognized easily they are targeted by anti Shia groups as almost 99.9% Hazara are Shia.

I have brought up their plight in Pakistan forum many times but I have not got much support. It is the same pervasive silence that allowed 1971 to happen. Frankly Kalu Miah I am no better, under certain conditions the latent prejudice can explode in me but we have to recognize and fight this evil as a society or else we will never overcome this.

The Hazara have been targeted since the rise of anti-Shia groups since 1990s before that this community did very well. Gen Musa Khan, Air Marshal Sharbat Ali Changezi and recently one of the first female pilots of Pakistan Airforce, Saira Batool.

http://pakideology.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/saira-batool.jpg

* Please do excuse me for going off topic. This will be my last indiscretion here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Atanz said:


> *
> 
> *@Kalu Miah*
> 
> The Hazara in Pakistan [not to be mixed up with Hazara District in Khyber-Pak.,] are probably Turko-Mongols. They speak Farsi though and are Shia but that is because they absorbed these influences post their arrival. They do look like Kazahks in appearance.
> 
> Yes, sadly they are being targeted, not because of their ethnic group per se but because they are Shia. Living in Pahtun dominated area of Balochistan does not help. Because they can be recognized easily they are targeted by anti Shia groups as almost 99.9% Hazara are Shia.
> 
> I have brought up their plight in Pakistan forum many times but I have not got much support. It is the same pervasive silence that allowed 1971 to happen. Frankly Kalu Miah I am no better, under certain conditions the latent prejudice can explode in me but we have to recognize and fight this evil as a society or else we will never overcome this.
> 
> The Hazara have been targeted since the rise of anti-Shia groups since 1990s before that this community did very well. Gen Musa Khan, Air Marshal Sharbat Ali Changezi and recently one of the first female pilots of Pakistan Airforce, Saira Batool.
> 
> http://pakideology.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/saira-batool.jpg
> 
> * Please do excuse me for going off topic. This will be my last indiscretion here.



1. It's unfortunate really because the Hazaras are such wonderful people. Amiable, hardworking, ever-smiling, there have been many Hazara officers in PA and PAF.

2. However, their representation in the Ranks was virtually zero. Any prospect developing was ended with the scrapping of the early Pakistan period decision to locate the Baloch Regt in Balochistan. During the '65 War some Hazaras were recruited. A platoon was posted with the Baloch Bn on the Jammu-Sialkot FDLs. Instantly there were protests in the Indian media about Chinese soldiers sighted in Pakistan!



Atanz said:


> *
> 
> *@Kalu Miah*
> 
> The Hazara in Pakistan [not to be mixed up with Hazara District in Khyber-Pak.,] are probably Turko-Mongols. They speak Farsi though and are Shia but that is because they absorbed these influences post their arrival. They do look like Kazahks in appearance.
> 
> Yes, sadly they are being targeted, not because of their ethnic group per se but because they are Shia. Living in Pahtun dominated area of Balochistan does not help. Because they can be recognized easily they are targeted by anti Shia groups as almost 99.9% Hazara are Shia.
> 
> I have brought up their plight in Pakistan forum many times but I have not got much support. It is the same pervasive silence that allowed 1971 to happen. Frankly Kalu Miah I am no better, under certain conditions the latent prejudice can explode in me but we have to recognize and fight this evil as a society or else we will never overcome this.
> 
> The Hazara have been targeted since the rise of anti-Shia groups since 1990s before that this community did very well. Gen Musa Khan, Air Marshal Sharbat Ali Changezi and recently one of the first female pilots of Pakistan Airforce, Saira Batool.
> 
> http://pakideology.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/saira-batool.jpg
> 
> * Please do excuse me for going off topic. This will be my last indiscretion here.



1. It's unfortunate really because the Hazaras are such wonderful people. Amiable, hardworking, ever-smiling, there have been many Hazara officers in PA and PAF.

2. However, their representation in the Ranks was virtually zero. Any prospect developing was ended with the scrapping of the early Pakistan period decision to locate the Baloch Regt in Balochistan. During the '65 War some Hazaras were recruited. A platoon was posted with the Baloch Bn on the Jammu-Sialkot FDLs. Instantly there were protests in the Indian media about Chinese soldiers sighted in Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

asad71 said:


> 1. It's unfortunate really because the Hazaras are such wonderful people. Amiable, hardworking, ever-smiling, there have been many Hazara officers in PA and PAF.
> 
> 2. However, their representation in the Ranks was virtually zero. Any prospect developing was ended with the scrapping of the early Pakistan period decision to locate the Baloch Regt in Balochistan. During the '65 War some Hazaras were recruited. A platoon was posted with the Baloch Bn on the Jammu-Sialkot FDLs. Instantly there were protests in the Indian media about Chinese soldiers sighted in Pakistan!
> 
> 1. It's unfortunate really because the Hazaras are such wonderful people. Amiable, hardworking, ever-smiling, there have been many Hazara officers in PA and PAF.
> 
> 2. However, their representation in the Ranks was virtually zero. Any prospect developing was ended with the scrapping of the early Pakistan period decision to locate the Baloch Regt in Balochistan. During the '65 War some Hazaras were recruited. A platoon was posted with the Baloch Bn on the Jammu-Sialkot FDLs. Instantly there were protests in the Indian media about Chinese soldiers sighted in Pakistan!



Someone should open a thread about Hazara's. I think they have it bad both ways, many of them look part asian and also they are Shia.


----------



## kobiraaz

*They are not Biharis, they were Muktis, killed by Banga Bir Kader Siddiqui, Banga Bir wrote in his book that these 4 muktis kidnapped a bihari girl after 16th december but was caught by other muktis and they were killed*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*In front of white house*






*In front of Thomus square*






*Trafalgar Square*






*Canada Montreal*






*Burning Flag in London*






*London*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Marching Towards Dhaka*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Pakistani Soldiers*











*Indian Force*






*Mujib Back to Bangladesh*






*Making Bomb*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Victory*






*Niazi*






_Tortured........_






*Muktis Entering Dhaka*






*Pakistani Soldiers *






*22 March 1971*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

Some old Bangla advertisements from Pakistan era...

Family planning





Rajshahi silk





K2 biri





Charter air plane from PIA





Kawasaki motorbike





East Pakistan shoe company





Movie poster- Road to swat





Move poster- Rongila

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## boltu

Some more Ads from Pakistan era....

Toshiba electronics





Haque battery





Eid Mubarak from Bata





Prize bonds





Adamzee insurance ltd.










Glucose D





Child food

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

Some ads from the 70s

Anti-polio campaign 










Progoti Industries





Concord airways 










Bangladesh biman Dhaka-Kathmandu flights

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

Some from the 80s

British airways Jumbo jet,Dhaka-London






Coca-Cola





Tv program of Btv

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musalman

I see Munawar Zareef in film advertisement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Musalman said:


> I see *Munawar Zareef* in film advertisement



Who's this guy..an old hero?


----------



## Musalman

PlanetSoldier said:


> Who's this guy..an old hero?


Yes an old comedian and hero

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Razakars beside dead body of a freedom fighter






*&#2474;&#2463;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2460;&#2489;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2437;&#2460;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2460;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2459;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2486; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2476;&#2496;&#2486;
*






*Tikka Khan and Golam Azam*






*Niazi and Moulana Mannan*











*Niazi Razakar training*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

*oath touching Quran by Razakars*






*Razakar training*





















*1975 15th august Khandakar Moshtaq, lieutenant colonel Faruq*






*Mushtaq and Dalim*






*Taher, Khaled Mosharraf and the man in the far left true patriot Zia*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Mahatma Gandhi and Huseyn Shaheed Suhrawardy together and Bangabandhu Shaikh Mujibur Rahman at the back with glasses:

Picture was take some time around 1947*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syed Naved

kobiraaz said:


> *combat training to liberate Bangladesh. 1971*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------
> 
> *Henry Kissinger, U.S. Secretary of State in the Richard Nixon administration, Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, Tofail Ahmed in a press conference in Dhaka, Bangladesh. 1974.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------
> 
> *General Niazi was the first to sign the document of surrender, sitting beside him was General Aurora of the Indian army. They are flanked by commander of the Bangladesh Air Force, A.K. Khondokar and Indian Army officers. Bangladesh. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------
> 
> *Soldiers moving on a truck through a crowded road in Bangladesh in 1971*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------
> 
> *Sheikh Mujibur Rahman on his return to Bangladesh from Pakistan. 10th January 1972 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 AM ----------
> 
> *A Mukti carries his injured comrade at Haluaghat, Mymensingh. Bangladesh. December 6, 1971.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 AM ----------
> 
> *Slain people in front of Jessore City College*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------
> 
> *New Market of Kushtia, destroyed by Allied bombing. *


 the betrayers,terrorists muktis.



Md Akmal said:


> @ I don't think they are soldiers ! They are officers .


 Pak fauz zindabad, Mukti go to hell,India ho to hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Syed Naved Aka Naved Hritom, Was Zia ur Rahman a terrorist?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Naved

kobiraaz said:


> Syed Naved Aka Naved Hritom, Was Zia ur Rahman a terrorist?


 why are u mixin up zia with them


----------



## kobiraaz

Cause Zia started the freedom fight! And you said freedom fighters were Terrorist and traitors. I want to know whats your opinion ?


----------



## Al-zakir

kobiraaz said:


> Cause Zia started the freedom fight! And you said freedom fighters were Terrorist and traitors. I want to know whats your opinion ?



I consider Joi-Bangla Joi-bangabondu type muktis are terrorist and traitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## Luffy 500

kobiraaz said:


> Cause Zia started the freedom fight! And you said freedom fighters were Terrorist and traitors. I want to know whats your opinion ?



Bro as for my opinion, Pres. Zia was a true patriot but he was also human and at that moment he sided with his ethnic kind. He was fighting for what he believed as freedom and not for some agenda of a forgien country. But many muktis were fighting as paid insurgents and off course Awami malus were among them and some were hiding in India. *Majority of the freedom fighters were ordinary farmers and peasants who didn't understand a $hit of raw's propaganda or Awamis agenda.* They fought because they thought they were the righteous ones just like the Pro-PAK militias i.e Razakars were fighting for unity of the state. In a bloody civil war its hard to distinguish between propaganda and actual truth and it was even more so for emotional bengalis. What Pres.Zia did was something any patriot would do after 25 march chaos. What would have you done after 25 march. Would you have spend time to search for truth? Would you have taken time to think in such a blood bath chaotic situation that Awami Indians helped to create?

Like Zakir Bhai I also consider *only* those joi bangla loving Awami muktis as terrorist *not those* righteous muktis who believed in what they were fighting for and were oblivious to Awami Indian agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## baldFish

Luffy 500 said:


> Bro as for my opinion, Pres. Zia was a true patriot but he was also human and at that moment he sided with his ethnic kind. He was fighting for what he believed as freedom and not for some agenda of a forgien country. But many muktis were fighting as paid insurgents and off course Awami malus were among them and some were hiding in India. *Majority of the freedom fighters were ordinary farmers and peasants who didn't understand a $hit of raw's propaganda or Awamis agenda.* They fought because they thought they were the righteous ones just like the Pro-PAK militias i.e Razakars were fighting for unity of the state. In a bloody civil war its hard to distinguish between propaganda and actual truth and it was even more so for emotional bengalis. What Pres.Zia did was something any patriot would do after 25 march chaos. What would have you done after 25 march. Would you have spend time to search for truth? Would you have taken time to think in such a blood bath chaotic situation that Awami Indians helped to create?
> 
> Like Zakir Bhai I also consider *only* those joi bangla loving Awami muktis as terrorist *not those* righteous muktis who believed in what they were fighting for and were oblivious to Awami Indian agenda.


 

How can you have the unity of the state when Pakistan was and still is Punjabi dominated, do you know how punjabis look down upon you bengalis as?

No patriot would ever let Ghulam Azam in, thats like a drop of piss in a glass of milk, you guys give way too much credit to RAW just like the anicient alien folks who think every monument built by ancient man was because some alien landed and gave them advanced technology 

this is beyond absurd, the only Indian with the utmost contribution to the cause of Bangladesh is Indira Ghandhi.


----------



## Musalman

kobiraaz said:


>


what is that?


----------



## Al-zakir

baldFish said:


> How can you have the unity of the state when Pakistan was and still is Punjabi dominated, do you know how punjabis look down upon you bengalis as?



Sylheti also look down on rest of Bd because they don't consider them Muslim enough. Over generalized and stereotype may be but there are some truth too it. How does a rich Bd look upon rickshaw wala or tela wala? Not pretty my friend.





> No patriot would ever let Ghulam Azam in, thats like a drop of piss in a glass of milk, you guys give way too much credit to RAW just like the anicient alien folks who think every monument built by ancient man was because some alien landed and gave them advanced technology



By chance, you are Hindu fundamentalist hail from Bangladesh. 



> this is beyond absurd, the only Indian with the utmost contribution to the cause of Bangladesh is Indira Ghandhi.



Yes, she looted everything from Bd including toiletry after the fall of Dacca. Lanat on your slave mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

baldFish said:


> How can you have the unity of the state when Pakistan was and still is Punjabi dominated, do you know how punjabis look down upon you bengalis as?
> 
> No patriot would ever let Ghulam Azam in, thats like a drop of piss in a glass of milk, you guys give way too much credit to RAW just like the anicient alien folks who think every monument built by ancient man was because some alien landed and gave them advanced technology
> 
> *this is beyond absurd, the only Indian with the utmost contribution to the cause of Bangladesh is Indira Ghandhi.*



The last bolded line shows what kind of a munafiq mir zafar your are. No point in arguing with 
people having fish brain. 



Al-zakir said:


> By chance, you are Hindu foundamentalist hail from Bangladesh.



Bro, he is quite an unique type of mir zafar and have a PAK-BD origin. Don't know whether he 
is a hindu fundementalist though. But a mir zafer is a mir zafer regardless of what he/she is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Lol , some one is supporting Indira Gandhi who created Shanti Bahini to teach nationalists of Bangladesh a lesson after Mujib's assassination..... he lost his credibility after this!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Luffy 500 said:


> The last bolded line shows what kind of a munafiq mir zafar your are. No point in arguing with
> people having fish brain.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, he is quite an unique type of mir zafar and have a PAK-BD origin. Don't know whether he
> is a hindu fundementalist though. But a mir zafer is a mir zafer regardless of what he/she is.


 


kobiraaz said:


> Lol , some one is supporting Indira Gandhi who created Shanti Bahini to teach nationalists of Bangladesh a lesson after Mujib's assassination..... he lost his credibility after this!



Well said. Fact has been established. No need to engage with such root less _bikari _from now on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

kobiraaz said:


> Lol , some one is supporting Indira Gandhi who created Shanti Bahini to teach nationalists of Bangladesh a lesson after Mujib's assassination..... he lost his credibility after this!



Shanti Bahini was formed in 1972, Mujib died in 1975.

But that's ok in BD forum when Rajakars were pious patriots and Muktis were terrorists. Go on with your repentance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

LaBong said:


> Shanti Bahini was formed in 1972, Mujib died in 1975.
> 
> But that's ok in BD forum when Rajakars were pious patriots and Muktis were terrorists. Go on with your repentance.


India backed Shanti Bahini, Burmese rebels: book | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com Whatever she helped them, thats enough to hate her!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

Musalman said:


> what is that?



A cupon calling for fund raising to defend unity of PAK organized by Jammati Islami. The
signatory on the cupon is of Professor Golam Azam former chief of JI.



kobiraaz said:


> India backed Shanti Bahini, Burmese rebels: book | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com Whatever she helped them, thats enough to hate her!



Hating that witch has more to do then just shanti-bahini. The list of mischief and damage done by
that witch is endless.


----------



## LaBong

kobiraaz said:


> India backed Shanti Bahini, Burmese rebels: book | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com Whatever she helped them, thats enough to hate her!



Based on a Bangladeshi journalist's book? There are many such books claiming everything under the sun. But off course you'd believe what you want to believe. 

I have no problem if you hate her, I don't think she would have either if she was alive.


----------



## kobiraaz

Subir Bhaumik is the BBC's Eastern India Correspondent based in Calcutta. He was a Queen Elizabeth House Fellow at Oxford University (1989-90) and is author of "Insurgent Crossfire", a definitive investigation on "proxy wars" of South Asia. He has worked for Time and Reuters, and before that for the Press Trust of India and the Calcutta-based Ananda Bazar Patrika. Subir has covered India's troubled North East and written extensively on Burma , Bhutan and Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Ah I see, still makes him a journalist anyway. 

Even if Indira did *want *(she never did) to teach the Mujib killers a lesson, it would still have paled in comparison to what she did for Bangladesh and Bangladeshis, the normal Bangladeshis I meant, not the rajakar varity who have still not been able to forget the burning sensation in rear end caused by Indira, as witnessed by the name calling in some of the above posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Bujhlam , joto Jai hok, Tal Gach ta amar!

Btw i will remember the line burning sensation in the rear, very much applicable while mentioning Mir Qasim, Sultan Mehmud, Khilji, Ahmad Shah Abdali, Aurangzeb!


----------



## LaBong

kobiraaz said:


> Bujhlam , joto Jai hok, Tal Gach ta amar!
> 
> Btw i will remember the line burning sensation in the rear, very much applicable while mentioning Mir Qasim, Sultan Mehmud, Khilji, Ahmad Shah Abdali, Aurangzeb!



I had to remove the thank, because of the second sentence. 

My comment was for the guy who was calling Indira a witch, not sure why would it hurt you as well, seems the rajakar part did the trick. 

Don't know who Mir Qasim and Sultan Mahmud are, Abdali ruled present day Pakistan and Afghanistan, probably did kill lots of Hindus who were living in present day Pakistan, which doesn't bother me. Khilji to me would be same as those Mongols who burned down House of Wisdom and ransacked Baghdad. I don't think those Mongols cause burning sensation to you, as they say barbarians will be barbarians.


----------



## kobiraaz

I didn't want to write that, but your choice of word tempted me to do so.
Ah mongols converted to Islam , i saw a documentary where they said land conquered the conquerors! It reminds me the greatness of my religion. Sweeeeet!


----------



## LaBong

kobiraaz said:


> I didn't want to write that, but your choice of word tempted me to do so.
> Ah mongols converted to Islam , i saw a documentary where they said land conquered the conquerors! It reminds me the greatness of my religion. Sweeeeet!



Did the crusaders also convert? 

But I regret that you felt bad when I was thumping the rajakars, seems I unknowingly touched a raw nerve.


----------



## baldFish

Luffy 500 said:


> The last bolded line shows what kind of a munafiq mir zafar your are. No point in arguing with
> people having fish brain.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, he is quite an unique type of mir zafar and have a PAK-BD origin. Don't know whether he
> is a hindu fundementalist though. But a mir zafer is a mir zafer regardless of what he/she is.


 
me being called a munafik by the jamati lovers, lmao biggest joke of the year..... give gratitude where it is due, if it wasnt for indira gandhis lobbying, the international community wouldn't have been aware of what is going on in bd

you seem to be punjabi kiss ***, had the pak army had its way it would have annihilated you people, this is why a lot of paktoons and balochis also dont like the pak army


and before you call someone munafik, please consult your religion first and educate yourself 

dont be a jahil



Al-zakir said:


> Well said. Fact has been established. No need to engage with such root less _bikari _from now on.



please do educate us about your roots and your family and tell us how many generations of education have you received?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

baldFish said:


> How can you have the unity of the state when Pakistan was and still is Punjabi dominated, *do you know how punjabis look down upon you bengalis as?*



Yeah, I've experienced it in real life. But that's their ignorance. 



baldFish said:


> *No patriot would ever let Ghulam Azam in, *thats like a drop of piss in a glass of milk, you guys give way too much credit to RAW just like the anicient alien folks who think every monument built by ancient man was because some alien landed and gave them advanced technology



He still lives here and exists here.

And mark my words, this trial is going to fail with the rest of the pie hitting the Awami Leage's face hard. I'm saying this even though I am not a great fan of him and his ilks. 



baldFish said:


> this is beyond absurd, the only Indian with the utmost contribution to the cause of Bangladesh is Indira Ghandhi.



Even she wasn't a successful leader even given her contributions during the Liberation War


----------



## baldFish

Zabaniya said:


> Yeah, I've experienced it in real life. But that's their ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> He still lives here and exists here.
> 
> And mark my words, this trial is going to fail with the rest of the pie hitting the Awami Leage's face hard. I'm saying this even though I am not a great fan of him and his ilks.
> 
> 
> 
> Even she wasn't a successful leader even given her contributions during the Liberation War



if the trail fails mujibs daughter will loose whatever little credibility she has left .

the conversation is about indiras support not her success rate


----------



## Zabaniyah

baldFish said:


> if the trail fails mujibs daughter will loose whatever little credibility she has left .



She has none left now. 



baldFish said:


> the conversation is about indiras support not her success rate



Be careful, many folks hate her (including Indians).


----------



## kobiraaz

educated people are generalizing against Panjabis? Errr! The Panjabi guy that reads with me has a straightforward down-to-earth approach !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Naved

Al-zakir said:


> I consider Joi-Bangla Joi-bangabondu type muktis are terrorist and traitors.


 
I also consider joy bangla type terrorists



Musalman said:


> what is that?


 It says , " Fund for Protecting United Pakistan "
in the bottom line , " Jamat e islami,Pakistan "


----------



## Syed Naved

kobiraaz said:


> Cause Zia started the freedom fight! And you said freedom fighters were Terrorist and traitors. I want to know whats your opinion ?


calling them terrorist has a reason. Ask anybody what they did after post 71.rob'ry.kidnapping,rape evrey kinds of notorious activities were done by them.so yes muktis are terrorists. 
About " Joy bangla Mukti " they betray with their nation , take helps 4m enemy & its nothing but betrayal to nation. bcoz u can go against govt,party,politicians,administration but going against country is nothing betraying own nation


----------



## boltu

Syed Naved said:


> calling them terrorist has a reason. Ask anybody what they did after post 71.rob'ry.kidnapping,rape evrey kinds of notorious activities were done by them.so yes muktis are terrorists.
> About " Joy bangla Mukti " they betray with their nation , take helps 4m enemy & its nothing but betrayal to nation. bcoz u can go against govt,party,politicians,administration but going against country is nothing betraying own nation


Disgusting thoughts you got there.Who put these stories in your head??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed Naved

boltu said:


> Disgusting thoughts you got there.Who put these stories in your head??


 A truth Is Always a truth no matter tht one accept it or not & the truth is muktis were terrorists. And the truth is after 71 they commited crime,killed innocent people,did robbery,kidnapping,rape & every notorious things.
All the bangladeshis of that time know this fact,but yes blind eye ppl like you .....I think probably ppl like you dont knw this & so this " DISGUSTING " of you doesn't matter.SO if you have some courage than ask ppl of those time to know, what took place after 71.why muzib have to bring " Rakkhi bahni " from India to kill freedom fighters , what their crime was, what muzib did that time,what kamal,fajilatun nesa mujib did.why mujib was killed,and which son of him was responsible and wht kind of human bein was that son who lead muzib the great dictator , actor to death.ask any person of tht time wat was muzib's baksal and what terror muzib,mujib's men and mukti did durin tht period.
Ask everyone why after killing of muzib ppl of that time in overjoy buy sweatmeat and feed everyone.Why entire nation in joy thanked allah and said, " feraun has gone ".
the truth was muzib was a betrayer.he was a Indian agent.and i think probably u also dont know this after 71 India declared a rule ,where it was stated " In govt job & other administration of Bd !st class officer wud be only and only Indians but no Bangladeshi & For travelling or going anywhere outside Bd , PPl of Bd have to take Permission From India ".
India also said that time " There would b no own military , para military force of Bd ".
So think b4 you say.


And yes, PPL who betray their nation are nothin but betryers and Muktis betray Pakistan,help enemy After 71 they also did crime.So these " Joy bangla" muktis are betrayers


----------



## boltu

Rakkhi bahini and mukti bahini weren't same,so don't mix'em up.Get your facts right about mukti juddhas brfore uttering BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed Naved

I think u need this much. yeh two were different.but truth is truth. and the truth is both commited crime.
why dont u ask someone of that time , search,read documments about crimes what was committed by mukti bahini . that time after 71 there was only mukti no rakkhi.rakkhi come letter , thts why i've said , "why muzib have to bring " Rakkhi bahni " from India to kill freedom fighters aka mukti " "


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Syed Naved said:


> I think u need this much. yeh two were different.but truth is truth. and the truth is both commited crime.
> why dont u ask someone of that time , search,read documments about crimes what was committed by mukti bahini . that time after 71 there was only mukti no rakkhi.rakkhi come letter , thts why i've said , "why muzib have to bring " Rakkhi bahni " from India to kill freedom fighters aka mukti " "



Mr. Hrithom you are studying now to be a doctor better concentrate on that. BMC is not that easy though no idea about Uttara branch. You are just a small kids better be like that. Using bad mouth and calling freedom fighters as terrorist is not gonna be good for you and no one I repeat even BNP supporters will not tolerate it even you may get some praise among Jammat supporters.

Looting, robbery etc. happen in every place after a war by some small group but generalizing the whole freedom fighters as terrorist is nothing less then a treason with Bangladesh and equivalent to anti state activity. So my kind advise do not repeat that again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed Naved

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Mr. Hrithom you are studying now to be a doctor better concentrate on that. BMC is not that easy though no idea about Uttara branch. You are just a small kids better be like that. Using bad mouth and calling freedom fighters as terrorist is not gonna be good for you and no one I repeat even BNP supporters will not tolerate it even you may get some praise among Jammat supporters.
> 
> Looting, robbery etc. happen in every place after a war by some small group but generalizing the whole freedom fighters as terrorist is nothing less then a treason with Bangladesh and equivalent to anti state activity. So my kind advise do not repeat that again.


 oh wow only a small group , thts fi9 , i think its a nice protective word to protect thyselv from truth.
about me, who told you I'm a kid lolz , well if you're a uncle of 100 yrs no doubt I'm a kid . yeah its true I just need 1 year to complete medical and I think who left engeening for medical and just have one year to become a full doc is a kid.
About Bnp & Jamat , Dear brother, I have said " U can agree , U cant but Truth is truh " and yes I know my BNP well than you.

And there's nothin hursh. Now in Bd if one say anythin against bd u'll say " it's not ri8 " but that time our country was Pakistan. Dictators,political leader may do wrong so we can go against them but why against own country , why takin help from enemy ?
in a war " IF A Muslim war aginst a muslim it's not a jihad but a fasad " . Pak army was serving their nation, if you study liberaly u'll find in most of the case they never fire just a single bullet against east pakistani muslims. yes in some place there took few incident.
But most of them were not in a mood to kill their own muslim brothers so they remains silent in most of the case.
and about my knowledge , that knowledge some of you guys questionin , i wud like to say , " None question the Vctor even he lie"and " History Always Xpress the truth".so whether bangal support me or not it doesn'r effect me coz history is his history and truth is truth.And those give life for protectin united pak , keep it safe from enemy are the true patriots. about 30 lakhs shahid, in un conferance international leaders ask muzib the actr , " tell us the quantity of food / amount of food which u require for your country ? " muzib thn ans," 3 million " 
And his followers changed this and make another meaning of this and spread that , " 3 millions / 30 lakhs were killed, rapped ". when pak is of no guilty so much why you guys do accussing her always


----------



## TopCat

Syed Naved said:


> oh wow only a small group , thts fi9 , i think its a nice protective word to protect thyselv from truth.
> about me, who told you I'm a kid lolz , well if you're a uncle of 100 yrs no doubt I'm a kid . yeah its true I just need 1 year to complete medical and I think who left engeening for medical and just have one year to become a full doc is a kid.
> About Bnp & Jamat , Dear brother, I have said " U can agree , U cant but Truth is truh " and yes I know my BNP well than you.
> 
> And there's nothin hurse. Now in Bd if one say anythin against bd u'll say " it's not ri8 " but that time our country was Pakistan. Dictators,political leader may do wrong so we can go against them but why against own country , why takin help from enemy.
> in a war " IF A Muslim fi8 against another muslim both are criminal " coz one muslim killing another or we can say two have similer intention of killing. But what actualy took place. Pak army was serving their nation, if you study liberaly u'll find in most of the case they never fire just a single bullet against east pakistani muslims. yes in some place there took few incident.
> But most of them were not in a mood to kill their own muslim brothers so they remains silent in most of the case.
> and about my knowledge , that knowledge some of you guys questionin , i wud like to say , " None question the Vctor even he ". about 30 lakhs shahid, in un conferance international leaders ask muzib the actr , " tell us the quantity of food / amount of food which u require for your country ? " muzib thn ans," 3 million "
> And his followers changed this and make another meaning of this and spread this. when pak is of no guilty so much why you guys do accussing her always



YOu are studying in some private medical college?? Right?

I was wondering how you could get into public medical college with this kind of comprehension skill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Naved

iajdani said:


> YOu are studying in some private medical college?? Right?
> 
> I was wondering how you could get into public medical college with this kind of comprehension skill.


U're ri8 , thx for varifying my skill  btw mr.Iajdani priva8 and public both students have to attent B.C.S if they succeed they get govt job otherwise there's no difference between a priavte and a govt.but yes, its a big matter for some of you holy fools  thats why when one bangladeshi who is no more bangladeshi u ppl get proud of himself, one who is Indian, English but his great grandfather was bangladeshi , you guys bcome proud on his success and says," Its bd's success" , you guys are nothin but useless .thts why u guys still left behind.
Bcoz you guys have nothin but false pride , for example there's a famous writer,columnist who like to live his life peacefully by staying in london but who thinks that he know everything about bd.
Similarly one who is not in medical how can judge medical.yes m in medical but yes I've left my engeenering study and thts why 1 yr of my study suffer.but what? its not a big deal.yes I can go to public but why I dont go , what was the reason ... these are my personal matter , so it wud be better if you remain in ur limit
so guys know and learn something from history , tht wud be better for you 
Wihout knowing history properly u guys do barking all the time , so my suggestion to you holy fool bangals is this; know and learn thn say somethin.otherwise you guys are poor and fool and will always remain so.


----------



## TopCat

Syed Naved said:


> U're ri8 , thx for varifying my skill  btw mr.Iajdani priva8 and public both students have to attent B.C.S if they succed they get govt job otherwise there's no difference between a priavte and a govt.but yes, its a big matter for some of you holy fools  thats why when one bangladeshi who is no more bangladeshi u ppl get proud of himself, one who is Indian, English but his great grandfather was bangladeshi , you guys bcome proud on his success and says," Its bd's success" , you guys are nothin but useless .thts why u guys still left behind.
> Bcoz you guys have nothin but false pride , for example there's a famous writer,columnist who like to live his life peacefuly by staying in london but who thinks that he know everything about bd.
> Similarly one who is not in medical how can judge medical.yes m in medical but yes I've left my engeenering study and thts why 1 yr of my study suffer.but what its not a big deal.
> so guys no some history from history , tht wud be better for you



With this kind of writing skill you will fail in every exam in the universities I attended. I did not feel like reading the whole comments of yours. Anyways, good luck in BCS exam.


----------



## Syed Naved

Well I dont need any opinion when I"ve and crossed all the steps .......no doubt in future i easily will. keep you're canadian knowledge to yourself & I also dont have any interest with you coz debatin with bangal fools is a kind of foolishness.


----------



## LaBong

Now I know why Indian medical facilities are so coveted in Bangladesh.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Syed Naved said:


> calling them terrorist has a reason. Ask anybody what they did after post 71.rob'ry.kidnapping,rape evrey kinds of notorious activities were done by them.so yes muktis are terrorists.
> About " Joy bangla Mukti " they betray with their nation , take helps 4m enemy & its nothing but betrayal to nation. bcoz u can go against govt,party,politicians,administration but going against country is nothing betraying own nation



this is not the way to talk about those who gave their lives & fought for the freedom of the country you live in, i am a bihari (& a proud stranded Pakistani) Canadian i choose Pakistan thats my country. & i would never ever tolerate anybody badmouthing about the struggle of my forefathers who helped create Pakistan be it Maulana Azad or Maulana Moududi period. *likewise one must also respect & recognize the sacrifices of those who helped create Bangladesh be it mukti bahini or anybody they deserve our utmost respect & recognitions * _remember_, if you want good relationship between Pakistan & Bangladesh then you must never insult those who created Pakistan & Bangladesh respectively in the first place. be it MD..Ali Jinnah or Sheikh Mujib, remember our distinctive identities is what defines us, the fact that we both are independent countries we have our respective flags ,be it Pakistanis or Bangladeshis the fact remain that we are not Indians & that is our strongest point ,& the only link we have between us,so therefore we must always cherish this not many has it ,many are struggling ask them & they will say how precious is what we have . & that is our respective independence of our TWO respective countries, trust me the day Pakistan & Bangladesh will respect & honor each others right to exist as TWO separate sovereigns independent nations only then will we have a successful & dynamic result oriented relation 

i will end with this line 

_the only link that we have between us is our respective TWO different & distinct identity, & independence & it is also the strongest one_ 

Pakistan zindabad & Bangladesh zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

This type informative page: à¦¬à¦¾à¦à¦²à¦¾à¦¦à§à¦¶à§ à¦«à¦à§ à¦à¦°à§à¦à¦¾à¦à¦­à¦¸ | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

In my part of world, there is no union or politics in medical colleges and medical students barely have time to eat let alone politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

kobiraaz said:


> people shouldn't insult him! But i need to clear some facts! 1. private medical takes all students who are rich! They have admission test system but thats joke! 2. If everything goes well, naved will become doctor in 2014! But his batchmates of BMC are already doctors! 3. He has passed 1st professional exam only!that is also with the blessing of his father who is doctors' association of Bangladesh leader! He will have to pass second and final exams which is not that easy!!
> 
> p.s. Sorry for leaking your private info! I checked about your real life when you sent me some idiotic messages in facebook and I felt sorry for you!



Kobi, Yet again i found you vomiting against naved out of sheer jealousy, too bad....ya...ya...he is against Bangladesh philosophy...so wot?? didn't your earlier generation did the same to Pakistan Philosophy in the first place?? 

As shall you bow...so shall you reap!!



genmirajborgza786 said:


> this is not the way to talk about those who gave their lives & fought for the freedom of the country you live in, i am a bihari (& a proud stranded Pakistani) Canadian i choose Pakistan thats my country. & i would never ever tolerate anybody badmouthing about the struggle of my forefathers who helped create Pakistan be it Maulana Azad or Maulana Moududi period. *likewise one must also respect & recognize the sacrifices of those who helped create Bangladesh be it mukti bahini or anybody they deserve our utmost respect & recognitions * _remember_, if you want good relationship between Pakistan & Bangladesh then you must never insult those who created Pakistan & Bangladesh respectively in the first place. be it MD..Ali Jinnah or Sheikh's Mujib, remember our distinctive identities is what defines us, the fact that we both are independent countries we have our respective flags ,be it Pakistanis or Bangladeshis the fact remain that we are not Indians & that is our strongest point ,& the only link we have between us,so therefore we must always cherish this not many has it ,many are struggling ask them & they will say how precious is what we have . & that is our respective independence of our TWO respective countries, trust me the day Pakistan & Bangladesh will respect & honor each others right to exits as TWO separate sovereigns independent nations only then will we have a successful & dynamic result oriented relation
> 
> i will end with this line
> 
> _the only link that we have between us is our respective TWO different & distinct identity, & independence & it is also the strongest one_
> 
> Pakistan zindabad & Bangladesh zindabad



@786
One can deals with Kafir but not with "Murtads" and Mujib with his muktis or whatever are sure shot Murtads, Pakistanis could never ever accomodates murtad's idealogy into ours...which is pure pan-islamic...plain and simple!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Tameem said:


> Kobi, Yet again i found you vomiting against naved out of sheer jealousy, too bad....ya...ya...he is against Bangladesh philosophy...so wot?? didn't your earlier generation did the same to Pakistan Philosophy in the first place??



Did you understand what he said? I doubt it. 



Tameem said:


> As shall you bow...so shall you reap!!



Um.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

LaBong said:


> In my part of world, there is no union or politics in medical colleges and medical students barely have time to eat let alone politics.


 

In my part of world, only three types of medical students study all day! 1. Girls. 2. Weak students 3. Nerds targeting 85% marks! I am happy with my 70% marks!


----------



## Zabaniyah

I target 90% marks. What does that make me? 

And yes, women do study. Such beautiful and complex creatures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Zabaniya said:


> I target 90% marks. What does that make me?
> 
> And yes, women do study. Such beautiful and complex creatures.


 
in medical field, no one gonna ask me about my marks! Only degree and institution matters! Not sure about your profession though!


----------



## Zabaniyah

kobiraaz said:


> in medical field, no one gonna ask me about my marks! Only degree and institution matters! Not sure about your profession though!



I see. The world needs more doctors 

I'm doing MBA now, so you have an idea


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Tameem said:


> Kobi, Yet again i found you vomiting against naved out of sheer jealousy, too bad....ya...ya...he is against Bangladesh philosophy...so wot?? didn't your earlier generation did the same to Pakistan Philosophy in the first place??
> 
> As shall you bow...so shall you reap!!
> 
> 
> 
> @786
> One can deals with Kafir but not with "Murtads" and Mujib with his muktis or whatever are sure shot Murtads, Pakistanis could never ever accomodates murtad's idealogy into ours...which is pure pan-islamic...plain and simple!!



kindly please keep your nonsense to yourself we are no body to determine who is a murtad & who is not . but since you raised the topic for me its the guy who instead of taking advantage of the God given oppurtunity of the sino-indian war of 62 goes & offers a joint defense treaty instead ! that in my eyes is a much bigger crime , hope you got my drift

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Syed Naved said:


> Well I dont need any opinion when I"ve and crossed all the steps .......no doubt in future i easily will. keep you're canadian knowledge to yourself & I also dont have any interest with you coz debatin with *bangal fools* is a kind of foolishness.



What does this mean...does this mean that these bangal fools didn't find you competent for any public universities/medical colleges and now you are bound to count big bucks in private college that's also with these poor bangal fools' institution....or is there a share of razakars in BMC that you find it satisfactory to spend the huge money there? 

Any members here on PDF will doubt your quality to be a doctor even your exclusive razakar buddies. Generally when we visit a doctor, we first see his/her background whether that guy is from public medical college or private and comfortably avoid private ones. BMC of course produces some good hands but I highly doubt you'll fall in that. Why don't/didn't you try for Pakistani medical college/university as your veins are full of their blood circulation? You'd simply be kicked out from there too with your mindset and quality. 

I've been seeing your posts, without any hesitation you've been using the term terrorist about Mukti, the glorious people who'd taken arms in hand for only demand of time regardless of any political views only to save their own people. And I haven't seen any of your comments where you used any term regarding army whose atrocities made mass people stand to defend their families, kins. Were Pakistani troops a bunch of saint people, were Bhutto, Yahya saints? 

Forget all the political and behind the scene game, think as a simple one who doesn't have anything with politics and tell us what would you do seeing the atrocities of 25th March only let alone all later parts? Without real ground no third hand can exploit the situation. Anyway, if you have problem with bangal fools, why don't you leave Bangladesh? The amount required there in BMC isn't possible to carry out by a middle income family in Bangladesh, you are paying that money and that somehow is earned from this fools' land, isn't it? For this only you can be termed as a traitor to this land as you take all you need from this land and deny your very existence with them. 

BTW, at the end of the war a new force joined on the name of freedom fighters named Mujib Bahini, these people carried all looting, anarchy etc. They were not Mukti rather hard core awami leaguer who were in hurry to fill in the basket with the fruit of admin less state. I know it'll not hit your brain as you got blind love for some persecutors but think twice before delivering words. It doesn't matter what was india's plan/involvement because there were already huge bulks of issues between east and west wings of Pakistan that already mattered a lot within that time. There's no enemy in the world who doesn't look for right moment to axe on its counterpart.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

genmirajborgza786 said:


> this is not the way to talk about those who gave their lives & fought for the freedom of the country you live in, i am a bihari (& a proud stranded Pakistani) Canadian i choose Pakistan thats my country. & i would never ever tolerate anybody badmouthing about the struggle of my forefathers who helped create Pakistan be it Maulana Azad or Maulana Moududi period. *likewise one must also respect & recognize the sacrifices of those who helped create Bangladesh be it mukti bahini or anybody they deserve our utmost respect & recognitions * _remember_, if you want good relationship between Pakistan & Bangladesh then you must never insult those who created Pakistan & Bangladesh respectively in the first place. be it MD..Ali Jinnah or Sheikh Mujib, remember our distinctive identities is what defines us, the fact that we both are independent countries we have our respective flags ,be it Pakistanis or Bangladeshis the fact remain that we are not Indians & that is our strongest point ,& the only link we have between us,so therefore we must always cherish this not many has it ,many are struggling ask them & they will say how precious is what we have . & that is our respective independence of our TWO respective countries,* trust me the day Pakistan & Bangladesh will respect & honor each others right to exits as TWO separate sovereigns independent nations only then will we have a successful & dynamic result oriented relation
> *
> i will end with this line
> 
> _the only link that we have between us is our respective TWO different & distinct identity, & independence & it is also the strongest one_
> 
> Pakistan zindabad & Bangladesh zindabad



Making these blind people understand the very truth you said is a fruitless effort.


----------



## LaBong

kobiraaz said:


> In my part of world, only three types of medical students study all day! 1. Girls. 2. Weak students 3. Nerds targeting 85% marks! I am happy with my 70% marks!



That's fine, Bangladeshi patients can always run to India when proverbial sh!t hits the fan.

Anyway here medical students barely make it through the degree, even being some of the brightest lot. My best buddy doing his post grad, he told me that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

LaBong said:


> That's fine, Bangladeshi patients can always run to India when proverbial sh!t hits the fan.
> 
> Anyway here medical students barely make it through the degree, even being some of the brightest lot. My best buddy doing his post grad, he told me that.


In BD only the brightest(raw talent) lots get the chance to study in Public medical colleges.My brother-in-law graduated from Dhaka medical college,he was too much involved in student politics,sports.Yet,he got scholarship in Harvard for completing his PH.d.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

PlanetSoldier said:


> BTW, at the end of the war a new force joined on the name of freedom fighters named Mujib Bahini, these people carried all looting, anarchy etc. They were not Mukti rather hard core awami leaguer who were in hurry to fill in the basket with the fruit of admin less state.



Lol, You know all this but could'nt concludes yourself that.........Mujib fools you.the ordinary Bengali Muslims purely on the name of race and they falls to his prey quite emotionally & easily Now, no amount of praise to Muktis can hide this simple truth that your freedom fighters are used only as cannon fodders against their own Army, which is only acting against terrorists and Gaddars to restore normalcy on the streets, and when that Gaddar wins by there foolish help he kicks out these very own and plain stupids the very next.

Now, before cursing Mujib or PA, curse your so called freedom fighters who took a wrong & impulsive decision (purely on the name of race) and lefts you in this ***** all alone!!

And after that curse yourself, who are bewildering their stupid cause with the same amount of stupidity right uptill now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Tameem said:


> Lol, You know all this but could'nt concludes yourself that.........Mujib fools you&#8230;.the ordinary Bengali Muslims purely on the name of race and they falls to his prey quite emotionally & easily Now,* no amount of praise to Mukti&#8217;s can hide this simple truth that your freedom fighters are used only as cannon fodders against their own Army,* which is only acting against terrorists and Gaddars to restore normalcy on the streets, and when that Gaddar wins by there foolish help he kicks out these very own and plain stupid&#8217;s the very next.
> 
> Now, before cursing Mujib or PA, curse your so called freedom fighters who took a wrong & impulsive decision (purely on the name of race) and lefts you in this ***** all alone!!
> 
> And after that curse yourself, who are bewildering their stupid cause with the same amount of stupidity right uptill now.



So, to your eyes army beginning the genocide on 25th March on its own people isn't terrorist, on the other hand civilian who didn't have anything with politics stood against the persecution to save their kins are terrorist? Nice....appreciable neutral eyes you got!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Tameem said:


> Lol, You know all this but could'nt concludes yourself that.........Mujib fools you&#8230;.the ordinary Bengali Muslims purely on the name of race and they falls to his prey quite emotionally & easily Now, no amount of praise to Mukti&#8217;s can hide this simple truth that your freedom fighters are used only as cannon fodders against their own Army, which is only acting against terrorists and Gaddars to restore normalcy on the streets, and when that Gaddar wins by there foolish help he kicks out these very own and plain stupid&#8217;s the very next.
> 
> *Now, before cursing Mujib or PA, curse your so called freedom fighters who took a wrong & impulsive decision (purely on the name of race) and lefts you in this ***** all alone!!
> 
> And after that curse yourself, who are bewildering their stupid cause with the same amount of stupidity right uptill now*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Naved

genmirajborgza786 said:


> this is not the way to talk about those who gave their lives & fought for the freedom of the country you live in, i am a bihari (& a proud stranded Pakistani) Canadian i choose Pakistan thats my country. & i would never ever tolerate anybody badmouthing about the struggle of my forefathers who helped create Pakistan be it Maulana Azad or Maulana Moududi period. *likewise one must also respect & recognize the sacrifices of those who helped create Bangladesh be it mukti bahini or anybody they deserve our utmost respect & recognitions * _remember_, if you want good relationship between Pakistan & Bangladesh then you must never insult those who created Pakistan & Bangladesh respectively in the first place. be it MD..Ali Jinnah or Sheikh Mujib, remember our distinctive identities is what defines us, the fact that we both are independent countries we have our respective flags ,be it Pakistanis or Bangladeshis the fact remain that we are not Indians & that is our strongest point ,& the only link we have between us,so therefore we must always cherish this not many has it ,many are struggling ask them & they will say how precious is what we have . & that is our respective independence of our TWO respective countries, trust me the day Pakistan & Bangladesh will respect & honor each others right to exist as TWO separate sovereigns independent nations only then will we have a successful & dynamic result oriented relation
> 
> i will end with this line
> 
> _the only link that we have between us is our respective TWO different & distinct identity, & independence & it is also the strongest one_
> 
> Pakistan zindabad & Bangladesh zindabad


Muktis are , were terrorist theres no doubt and its also true muzib is a betrayer.And yes, what they did is a crime.


----------



## Syed Naved

PlanetSoldier said:


> So, to your eyes army beginning the genocide on 25th March on its own people isn't terrorist, on the other hand civilian who didn't have anything with politics stood against the persecution to save their kins are terrorist? Nice....appreciable neutral eyes you got!!


 Pak army only obey orders and about 25th march ....... that was bhuttos fault not army's.In army you have to obey order & that time bangladeshis were brainwashed by their hindu teachers and India & Awami league.So If something wrong take or took place for that army was never responsible but bhutto , India,Muzib was .
about, " on the other hand civilian who didn't have anything with politics stood against the persecution to save their kins are terrorist?
well , here on this point I 've to say no pak army member never ever killed any innocent civilian but yes some casualties daffinately take place. If You discuss about jamat and the Bihari it becomes more clear.
That time It was only jamat Who support united pakistan view but the bihari's of tht time give support to pakistan view for some reason i.e- for better oppurtunity , employmnt were some of this point , moreover they're urdu speaker. but it's also true they were poor but hardworking.
so when 71 begins messacare was mainly done by them like make roast of a human in the boiler of train and so on. they killed many innocent ppl using the name of pak army .and it is still very unknown to pakistan army.and again I'm sayin not all the biharis were bad.but massacare only and mainly took place from them not from the army.
and here the main point is " one never have to go against country or take help from enemy " but these brainwashed guy did so. India was our enemy , we foufght against them in 65 , so very simple how can she be our friend,Isn't it so funny lolzz.
I dont say separation was good and i also dont say it was bad. those brainwashed ppl took enemy's help incase solving it by political means,
Infct the order was when droove the hindu,terrorists away so how it can be kill innocent ppl. and if for a second we say " Pakistan army was wrong " then why you ediots accusin innocent ppl of pakistans who were not involved in this ? what's their fault ?
Protecting own country's soveireignity is every army's duty.If today seikh hasina order bd army , " kill the rohingas in camp " and army did so , then who will responsible army or hasina?because in army one have to obey the rules , follow the rules .no matter whether it is wrong or whether it is wright.
and when pak army dont did so much massacare why to accuse them? is not it very silly mr planet huh 
and yes m completely agreeing with tameem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Naved

kobiraz aka farhan,I have already replied you " thrs no point arguin with a bangla fool " and u only know those info tht I give you but not more thn that.so dont u think,it wud be better for you to be silen lolz  moreover so wats holy problem if i'm from an influencial family , it's not your bussiness. Infct I dont think I need my family power for my study life . but , yes I fill pitty and sorry for you that you and your govt need this kind of help thats why D.P.C scandal took place 
No DAB leaders son never needs utilizing his family power because they're selfsufficient but yes awami league need & JCD needs that there's no doubt


----------



## Safriz

How could Bangladesh have such a bad Famine in 1943?
I see tall grass and green trees in the pictures that means rain and water was there??


----------



## Syed Naved

Tameem said:


> Lol, You know all this but could'nt concludes yourself that.........Mujib fools you&#8230;.the ordinary Bengali Muslims purely on the name of race and they falls to his prey quite emotionally & easily Now, no amount of praise to Mukti&#8217;s can hide this simple truth that your freedom fighters are used only as cannon fodders against their own Army, which is only acting against terrorists and Gaddars to restore normalcy on the streets, and when that Gaddar wins by there foolish help he kicks out these very own and plain stupid&#8217;s the very next.
> 
> Now, before cursing Mujib or PA, curse your so called freedom fighters who took a wrong & impulsive decision (purely on the name of race) and lefts you in this ***** all alone!!
> 
> And after that curse yourself, who are bewildering their stupid cause with the same amount of stupidity right uptill now.


 well said bother, "Mujib fools you" but the most interesting part of this story is this holy cowerds are still on the same darkness like they're b4. I just don't understnd why they do this,say like this when " many of their so called things " not done by pak army



Safriz said:


> How could Bangladesh have such a bad Famine in 1943?
> I see tall grass and green trees in the pictures that means rain and water was there??


The main cause of the famine was natural disasters, although there was an additional factor of wartime disruption of imports. Furthermore, the British government at that time made the situation worse through some wartime policies. Firstly, the British had been deliberately keeping food stocks in Bengal low to ensure that if the Japanese conquered Bengal, the occupying forces would not have a ready food supply. Secondly, British soldiers fighting in that part of the world were relying on Bengali rice exports, and the government considered the feeding of soldiers to be more important than keeping Bengali civilians from starving to death.


----------



## Roybot

Safriz said:


> How could Bangladesh have such a bad Famine in 1943?
> I see tall grass and green trees in the pictures that means rain and water was there??



Too much water can also cause famine. Bengal was hit by cyclones and flooding in 1943. And whatever was left the Brits shipped it out for their World War 2 efforts.


----------



## Syed Naved

PlanetSoldier said:


> Making these blind people understand the very truth you said is a fruitless effort.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to say but this is not acceptable...you are leaking his personal information  . If he delivered all these about him, that would be acceptable. But anyway, you leak or not his quality is realized more or less by everyone here.


 what he leak is not 100 % true so I dont think i've to give importance on him.anyway,good job . but srry to say its fruitless , baseless because what you say is not fully true.farhan do one thing , hacker ban jao.i think tumhe international job mil he jayega.


----------



## Syed Naved

PlanetSoldier said:


> What does this mean...does this mean that these bangal fools didn't find you competent for any public universities/medical colleges and now you are bound to count big bucks in private college that's also with these poor bangal fools' institution....or is there a share of razakars in BMC that you find it satisfactory to spend the huge money there?
> 
> Any members here on PDF will doubt your quality to be a doctor even your exclusive razakar buddies. Generally when we visit a doctor, we first see his/her background whether that guy is from public medical college or private and comfortably avoid private ones. BMC of course produces some good hands but I highly doubt you'll fall in that. Why don't/didn't you try for Pakistani medical college/university as your veins are full of their blood circulation? You'd simply be kicked out from there too with your mindset and quality.
> 
> I've been seeing your posts, without any hesitation you've been using the term terrorist about Mukti, the glorious people who'd taken arms in hand for only demand of time regardless of any political views only to save their own people. And I haven't seen any of your comments where you used any term regarding army whose atrocities made mass people stand to defend their families, kins. Were Pakistani troops a bunch of saint people, were Bhutto, Yahya saints?
> 
> Forget all the political and behind the scene game, think as a simple one who doesn't have anything with politics and tell us what would you do seeing the atrocities of 25th March only let alone all later parts? Without real ground no third hand can exploit the situation. Anyway, if you have problem with bangal fools, why don't you leave Bangladesh? The amount required there in BMC isn't possible to carry out by a middle income family in Bangladesh, you are paying that money and that somehow is earned from this fools' land, isn't it? For this only you can be termed as a traitor to this land as you take all you need from this land and deny your very existence with them.
> 
> BTW, at the end of the war a new force joined on the name of freedom fighters named Mujib Bahini, these people carried all looting, anarchy etc. They were not Mukti rather hard core awami leaguer who were in hurry to fill in the basket with the fruit of admin less state. I know it'll not hit your brain as you got blind love for some persecutors but think twice before delivering words. It doesn't matter what was india's plan/involvement because there were already huge bulks of issues between east and west wings of Pakistan that already mattered a lot within that time. There's no enemy in the world who doesn't look for right moment to axe on its counterpart.


 you are nobody that I have to disscuss this or I dont think I need any neccessity to xplain you about my skill.I'm not sayin all the pv8 med studnts are genious but I'm also not saying they are fools.give the job to the examiners it's their work not your.



Tameem said:


> Kobi, Yet again i found you vomiting against naved out of sheer jealousy, too bad....ya...ya...he is against Bangladesh philosophy...so wot?? didn't your earlier generation did the same to Pakistan Philosophy in the first place??
> 
> As shall you bow...so shall you reap!!
> 
> 
> 
> @786
> One can deals with Kafir but not with "Murtads" and Mujib with his muktis or whatever are sure shot Murtads, Pakistanis could never ever accomodates murtad's idealogy into ours...which is pure pan-islamic...plain and simple!!


 Thx tameem, I think it bcomes kobi aka farhans habit,bad habit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

Syed Naved said:


> I also consider joy bangla type terrorists
> 
> It says , " Fund for Protecting United Pakistan "
> in the bottom line , " Jamat e islami,Pakistan "


MashaAllah, Jamat has always been the most patriotic Pakistani political party.


----------



## TopCat

Syed Naved said:


> *Pak army only obey orders and about 25th march ....... that was bhuttos fault not army's*.In army you have to obey order & that time bangladeshis were brainwashed by their hindu teachers and India & Awami league.So If something wrong take or took place for that army was never responsible but bhutto , India,Muzib was .
> about, " on the other hand civilian who didn't have anything with politics stood against the persecution to save their kins are terrorist?
> well , here on this point I 've to say no pak army member never ever killed any innocent civilian but yes some casualties daffinately take place. If You discuss about jamat and the Bihari it becomes more clear.
> That time It was only jamat Who support united pakistan view but the bihari's of tht time give support to pakistan view for some reason i.e- for better oppurtunity , employmnt were some of this point , moreover they're urdu speaker. but it's also true they were poor but hardworking.
> so when 71 begins messacare was mainly done by them like make roast of a human in the boiler of train and so on. they killed many innocent ppl using the name of pak army .and it is still very unknown to pakistan army.and again I'm sayin not all the biharis were bad.but massacare only and mainly took place from them not from the army.
> and here the main point is " one never have to go against country or take help from enemy " but these brainwashed guy did so. India was our enemy , we foufght against them in 65 , so very simple how can she be our friend,Isn't it so funny lolzz.
> I dont say separation was good and i also dont say it was bad. those brainwashed ppl took enemy's help incase solving it by political means,
> Infct the order was when droove the hindu,terrorists away so how it can be kill innocent ppl. and if for a second we say " Pakistan army was wrong " then why you ediots accusin innocent ppl of pakistans who were not involved in this ? what's their fault ?
> Protecting own country's soveireignity is every army's duty.If today seikh hasina order bd army , " kill the rohingas in camp " and army did so , then who will responsible army or hasina?because in army one have to obey the rules , follow the rules .no matter whether it is wrong or whether it is wright.
> and when pak army dont did so much massacare why to accuse them? is not it very silly mr planet huh
> and yes m completely agreeing with tameem.



I can only read the first sentence of your rubbish rant. Bhutto did not hold any office on 25th March. Army was in power and Yahia a Army general ordered to go ahead.

2nd you are from a influential family as you are trying to say? But looked like, you claimed yourself the decendant of Salimullah but later you ran away when the real decendant popped up and proved that you guys were prbobably the side kick of the Nawab family. Anyways, you should be carefull what you say in real life or you going to get into real trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

PlanetSoldier said:


> So, to your eyes army beginning the genocide on 25th March on its own people isn't terrorist, on the other hand civilian who didn't have anything with politics stood against the persecution to save their kins are terrorist? Nice....appreciable neutral eyes you got!!



For you the arrival of 25th March is sudden, out of no where and there is absolutely no 24th or 23rd preceeding it For you saving kin's arss who are persistantly involves in Anti state activities while risking ownself as well is a brave thing and not plain supidity If they are truly innocent why don't they stopped or bars the same Kin's earlier in the first place, contributing to save all precious lives on either side.

My dear....This whole logic is deeply flawed, there was no difference between Muktis or AL goons ever, all were same from start to end, weather its pre 16th Dec or post, the only difference is circumstances....they are noble when there is the rit of Pakistan government on the streets, the moment its evaporated their true colors showed up........moreover, this whole concept is fabricated from a traumatized mindset develops post BAKSAL rule in Bangladesh to escape the humiliation of being easily fooled in the name of bengali race alone.

Bengali Muslim Nation shoots himself on feet big time in 1971, the better you people learns it fast the more easily it becomes for you to forgets this whole tragic episode finally.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Tameem said:


> For you the arrival of 25th March is sudden, out of no where and there is absolutely no 24th or 23rd preceeding it For you saving kin's arss who are persistantly involves in Anti state activities while risking ownself as well is a brave thing and not plain supidity If they are truly innocent why don't they stopped or bars the same Kin's earlier in the first place, contributing to save all precious lives on either side.
> 
> My dear....This whole logic is deeply flawed, there was no difference between Muktis or AL goons ever, all were same from start to end, weather its pre 16th Dec or post, the only difference is circumstances....they are noble when there is the rit of Pakistan government on the streets, the moment its evaporated their true colors showed up........moreover, this whole concept is fabricated from a traumatized mindset develops post BAKSAL rule in Bangladesh to escape the humiliation of being easily fooled in the name of bengali race alone.
> 
> Bengali Muslim Nation shoots himself on feet big time in 1971, the better you people learns it fast the more easily it becomes for you to forgets this whole tragic episode finally.



1st of all Bangladesh is much better off compared to 1971 and we did not shoot in our feet but we liberated yourself from the grip of corrupt political leader and general those who ruined two and half decades of east Pakistan which is present day Bangladesh.

The country in which you are residing was formed mostly due to the contribution of the Bengali muslims. If you are not aware of this story go and read it. But after the creation of Pakistan the corrupt army leaders started exploiting east pakistan by allocating only 1/3 of the budget for the 63% of the population. In other words they were allocation 4 times per person for the west pakistan then the east Pakistan. In terms of service majority of the educated people were in east Pakistan but none were given much opportunity like the west Pakistan. On top of that there were also partiality on army too and in other sector and all the corrupt army generals never wanted Bengali people to take control of politics despite Pakistan was formed by them and they were the majority.

This corrupt generals and bhutto did not even handover power to Shaikh Mujib after winning the 1970 election. That was the tripping point that no more east pakistan can stay with the west pakistan. If any one needs to be blamed it should be the army generals and bhutto for it. The gross negligence during 1965 war, after the bhola cyclone at 1970 caused the major change of mind of the people for west Pakistan. There were anger there from the beginning for language, taking away majority of the export earning by the east pakistan and military coup whenever bengalis won the election so that they can not take power.

Now keep all of your rant with you. It is now necessary for you to recall everything which lead to that point. If you are not aware of that story, go do some study and you will find plenty of threads and youtube video for that.



iajdani said:


> I can only read the first sentence of your rubbish rant. Bhutto did not hold any office on 25th March. Army was in power and Yahia a Army general ordered to go ahead.
> 
> 2nd you are from a influential family as you are trying to say? But looked like, you claimed yourself the decendant of Salimullah but later you ran away when the real decendant popped up and proved that you guys were prbobably the side kick of the Nawab family. Anyways, you should be carefull what you say in real life or you going to get into real trouble.



Dnt argue with him. He is just a bad mouth kids. Supporting Pakistan or having Rajakar view is one thing but he posses much more extreme view. Recently he has called for finishing the bengali woman race only leaving the pious ones. I was stunned seeing such post in his facebook account today. Even he kept it public.



> Syed Naveed
> July 1 via mobile
> Saray bangal ke aurat jat ko katam kar dnge,sirf imandar aurat jat ko chor ke

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> 1st of all Bangladesh is much better off compared to 1971 and we did not shoot in our feet but we liberated yourself from the grip of corrupt political leader and general those who ruined two and half decades of east Pakistan which is present day Bangladesh.
> 
> The country in which you are residing was formed mostly due to the contribution of the Bengali muslims. If you are not aware of this story go and read it. But after the creation of Pakistan the corrupt army leaders started exploiting east pakistan by allocating only 1/3 of the budget for the 63% of the population. In other words they were allocation 4 times per person for the west pakistan then the east Pakistan. In terms of service majority of the educated people were in east Pakistan but none were given much opportunity like the west Pakistan. On top of that there were also partiality on army too and in other sector and all the corrupt army generals never wanted Bengali people to take control of politics despite Pakistan was formed by them and they were the majority.
> 
> This corrupt generals and bhutto did not even handover power to Shaikh Mujib after winning the 1970 election. That was the tripping point that no more east pakistan can stay with the west pakistan. If any one needs to be blamed it should be the army generals and bhutto for it. The gross negligence during 1965 war, after the bhola cyclone at 1970 caused the major change of mind of the people for west Pakistan. There were anger there from the beginning for language, taking away majority of the export earning by the east pakistan and military coup whenever bengalis won the election so that they can not take power.
> 
> Now keep all of your rant with you. It is now necessary for you to recall everything which lead to that point. If you are not aware of that story, go do some study and you will find plenty of threads and youtube video for that.



Pakistan does not need to worry about 1971 anymore. 1971 is our History and bears as much importance of Pakistan's 1947. I am glad that Mujib did not choose the name Pakistan for us. We have different ideology and different goal than what Pakistan is relaying now. They teach history according to their own convenience and not going to include the wrong doing of their leaders in their text book. If that serves them well then so be it. I have good wishes for Pakistan and its people.

Bangladesh and its citizen should be more concerned about its own future and God wishes, we should promote ourselves to developed world in our lifetime. I want to see a hunger free, illeteracy free, a strong Bangladesh and people around the world will not look down at us like any other sub continent people. God bless all of us.



CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Dnt argue with him. He is just a bad mouth kids. Supporting Pakistan or having Rajakar view is one thing but he posses much more extreme view. Recently he has called for finishing the bengali woman race only leaving the pious ones. I was stunned seeing such post in his facebook account today. Even he kept it public.



Seems like he turned sadist. With his veiws and activities, he certainly not going to get any friends, male or female. I understand his frustration.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

iajdani said:


> I can only read the first sentence of your rubbish rant. Bhutto did not hold any office on 25th March. Army was in power and Yahia a Army general ordered to go ahead.
> 
> 2nd you are from a influential family as you are trying to say? But looked like, you claimed yourself the decendant of Salimullah but later you ran away when the real decendant popped up and proved that you guys were prbobably the side kick of the Nawab family. Anyways, you should be carefull what you say in real life or you going to get into real trouble.



Stop paying him any attention, he actually doesn't deserve this. This type never gets into trouble in real life, they know how to cope with every situation changing color.


----------



## Syed Naved

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> 1st of all Bangladesh is much better off compared to 1971 and we did not shoot in our feet but we liberated yourself from the grip of corrupt political leader and general those who ruined two and half decades of east Pakistan which is present day Bangladesh.
> 
> The country in which you are residing was formed mostly due to the contribution of the Bengali muslims. If you are not aware of this story go and read it. But after the creation of Pakistan the corrupt army leaders started exploiting east pakistan by allocating only 1/3 of the budget for the 63% of the population. In other words they were allocation 4 times per person for the west pakistan then the east Pakistan. In terms of service majority of the educated people were in east Pakistan but none were given much opportunity like the west Pakistan. On top of that there were also partiality on army too and in other sector and all the corrupt army generals never wanted Bengali people to take control of politics despite Pakistan was formed by them and they were the majority.
> 
> This corrupt generals and bhutto did not even handover power to Shaikh Mujib after winning the 1970 election. That was the tripping point that no more east pakistan can stay with the west pakistan. If any one needs to be blamed it should be the army generals and bhutto for it. The gross negligence during 1965 war, after the bhola cyclone at 1970 caused the major change of mind of the people for west Pakistan. There were anger there from the beginning for language, taking away majority of the export earning by the east pakistan and military coup whenever bengalis won the election so that they can not take power.
> 
> Now keep all of your rant with you. It is now necessary for you to recall everything which lead to that point. If you are not aware of that story, go do some study and you will find plenty of threads and youtube video for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Dnt argue with him. He is just a bad mouth kids. Supporting Pakistan or having Rajakar view is one thing but he posses much more extreme view. Recently he has called for finishing the bengali woman race only leaving the pious ones. I was stunned seeing such post in his facebook account today. Even he kept it public.


 srry to say, I can't help my self help of stop laughing.me & my friends were discussing about a joke it was stated from there and u fools are analysing me by it.btw bangal toh hai he gaddar , so what else can they do.Like Indian doing b4 thinking is their habit,not just a habit but a nature.
for you guys if u theft something its a virtue if other do similer thts a crime.
it wud be better for u guys stop saying such a hatredfull comments , lie againsts pak.first of all learn something from history,know something correctly . if u dont know something, dont understnt or want to understnd the truth and remain fools thn be like that but don't spread falls rumour against any respective muslim nation like pakistan , its innocnt ppl that will proove your foolishnesh and stupidity and nothing 



iajdani said:


> Pakistan does not need to worry about 1971 anymore. 1971 is our History and bears as much importance of Pakistan's 1947. I am glad that Mujib did not choose the name Pakistan for us. We have different ideology and different goal than what Pakistan is relaying now. They teach history according to their own convenience and not going to include the wrong doing of their leaders in their text book. If that serves them well then so be it. I have good wishes for Pakistan and its people.
> 
> Bangladesh and its citizen should be more concerned about its own future and God wishes, we should promote ourselves to developed world in our lifetime. I want to see a hunger free, illeteracy free, a strong Bangladesh and people around the world will not look down at us like any other sub continent people. God bless all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like he turned sadist. With his veiws and activities, he certainly not going to get any friends, male or female. I understand his frustration.


 If you get peace by thinking this so, then ok brother be happy   move on & carry on ur folishness


----------



## Syed Naved

Tameem said:


> For you the arrival of 25th March is sudden, out of no where and there is absolutely no 24th or 23rd preceeding it For you saving kin's arss who are persistantly involves in Anti state activities while risking ownself as well is a brave thing and not plain supidity If they are truly innocent why don't they stopped or bars the same Kin's earlier in the first place, contributing to save all precious lives on either side.
> 
> My dear....This whole logic is deeply flawed, there was no difference between Muktis or AL goons ever, all were same from start to end, weather its pre 16th Dec or post, the only difference is circumstances....they are noble when there is the rit of Pakistan government on the streets, the moment its evaporated their true colors showed up........moreover, this whole concept is fabricated from a traumatized mindset develops post BAKSAL rule in Bangladesh to escape the humiliation of being easily fooled in the name of bengali race alone.
> 
> Bengali Muslim Nation shoots himself on feet big time in 1971, the better you people learns it fast the more easily it becomes for you to forgets this whole tragic episode finally.


 Tameem , no matter what you say but this fool will never accept the truth,because their eyes are tied and bind by indian view.how will they see the truth. accusing someone for the fault for which the person not responsible, stealing info from public site make or give it's another meaning is the habit of these guys.so no matter what u say or I say , for them they're " Just only Correct " and I also know that what you said in your this point , they'll also fail to understnd this as well.


----------



## kobiraaz

Syed Naved said:


> srry to say, I can't help my self help of stop laughing.me & my friends were discussing about a joke it was stated from there and u fools are analysing me by it.btw bangal toh hai he gaddar , so what else can they do.Like Indian doing b4 thinking is their habit,not just a habit but a nature.
> for you guys if u theft something its a virtue if other do similer thts a crime.
> it wud be better for u guys stop saying such a hatredfull comments , lie againsts pak.first of all learn something from history,know something correctly . if u dont know something, dont understnt or want to understnd the truth and remain fools thn be like that but don't spread falls rumour against any respective muslim nation like pakistan , its innocnt ppl that will proove your foolishnesh and stupidity and nothing
> 
> If you get peace by think so, then ok brother be happy   move on & carry on ur folishness


 ohe non Bangal , Engreji ka pungi maat Baja!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Tameem said:


> One can deals with Kafir but not with "Murtads" and Mujib with his muktis or whatever are sure shot Murtads, Pakistanis could never ever accomodates murtad's idealogy into ours...which is pure pan-islamic...plain and simple!!



In Bangladesh, there are Bangladeshi nationalists and Bengali Nationalists. It's almost like two distinct people squeezed in one tiny land. 

Bengali nationalism has it's roots in pagan ritual, hence it's shirk for Muslims to participate. They are small in numbers but united and determined. 

Bangladeshi nationalism derived from two nation theory. The concept is similar to Pakistani nationalism but its water down in order to attract less Islamic minded people. Majority in numbers but disarrayed, disfunctional, soft hearted and vision less fools. 

Bangladesh is surrounded by Hindu India and we have presence of strong Bengali nationalist intellectuals mostly affiliated with AL politics. Thanks to India, they control media. They use this medias to brain wash young. As you can see we have some diluted souls lurking around here believing the garage that was fed by these murtids 
Al intellectuals about 71.

Most likely Bangladesh will preserve its confused status for the foreseable future due to its senseless/over emotional people and geography.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Naved

kobiraaz said:


> ohe non Bangal , Engreji ka pungi maat Baja!


 Beta pehle khud ki english grammer toh theek kar lolz bad meh school pe ek job dhoondh lena ok


----------



## Syed Naved

The Dhka University Campus served as the operational base of the awami League militants and its laboratories were used for manufacturing
different varieties of explosives. A portion of the Jagannath Hall was used
for torturing and murdering kidnapped non-Bengalis. Reports of a forestfire
of loot, arson and murder in almost every town of East Pakistan
worried the federal government and the Army&#8217;s Eastern Command in
Dacca. Cyclostyled posters, issued by the Awami League student and
labour groups in Dacca and other places in the province, seemed like
military orders of the day. These posters incited the people to &#8220;resort to a
bloody war of resistance&#8221; for the &#8220;national liberation of East Bengal&#8221;.
Some 15,000 fully-loaded Rifles at the Dacca Police headquarters
were seized by the Awami Leaguers and their supporters. More arms shops
in Dacca were looted by the Awami League terrorists. In the morning of
March 25, barricades and road blocks appeared all over Dacca city. Petrol
bombs and other hand-made bombs, manufactured from chemicals stolen
from the Science laboratories of educational institutions in the past few weeks ,exploded at some places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

Safriz said:


> How could Bangladesh have such a bad Famine in 1943?
> I see tall grass and green trees in the pictures that means rain and water was there??



@ The famine of 1943 was a completely man made and that is the British .

@ In 1943 or before that the British armies were bitten by the Japanese forces. The British army stationed at Hong Kong, Malaya and Indonesia all were forced to surrendered. Soon with the help of "Azad Hind force" the Japanese forces came upto Burma. They even attacked and captured Imphal and Kohima part of India.

@ During this time A K Fuzlul Huq was the Chief Minister in Bengal. He was forced to order to sink/destroyed/burned all the country boats of Eastern Bengal. This was mainly done to deny the local resources to Japanese army. British govt bought all the surplus foods from the market for the Allied forces as well as to deny it to the Japanese forces.

@ In those days in East Bengal country boats were the main communication. Once it was destroyed there was a acute shortage of food and hence there was a famine and many people died.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syed Naved

Mr. Zainal Abedin is a former student leader and a freedom fighter who crossed over to India in 1971 for military training, joined the Mujib Bahini and fought for the freedom of Bangladesh alongside the Indian Army. Mr Abedin holds a masters degree and a BEd.

In the book Mr Abedin ponders over the events of 1971 and 'one particular incident chastises me the most', he writes, It was in April 1971 in the district headquarters of Noakhali, his home district, where the freedom fighters were gathering, that he met his neighbour. A middle-aged, mature and sober person, his most staunch supporter and admirer.

'He got hold of my hand and took me to a nearby restaurant'. Narrates Mr Abedin, 'As we sipped tea, he started narrating the history of pre-1947 Bengal. He mentioned gory details of how the Hindus used to treat the Muslims and explained the reasons for creation of Pakistan. He said that struggling for one's right is different from break up of the country. He stated that India would first weaken us by breaking our unity and then exploit us. He added that his life time experiences had told him that India would never be sincere to Muslims. With tears in his eyes and hands trembling with emotions he quipped, 'Are you again going to make us the slaves of the Hindus?'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

*Kader siddique Killing POW in Dhaka stadium December 1971.  *








*Banga bir Kader siddique with sheik mujibur Rahman *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

just found this picture about pre Independence violence against jamat by Awami league .


----------



## Umair Nawaz

nForce said:


> Utter foolishness!! You massacre people in millions,and when they protest,all you have to say is ,"Grow up??"



http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-history-strategy/257747-indian-research-scholar-oxford-pakistan-army-not-involved-bangladesh.html

a little education might help!

U can tell yr state propaganda to the indians but nobody is gonna buy that when rest of the world is concern.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Roybot said:


> Here's a question for you, what was there before, the park or the temple?



and here is better question for u what was first a mountain or a road?

So why do people brake and pierce mountains to build roads??
@Al-zakir A Stupid question gets a Stupid Reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Prime minister sheik Hasiana at Tareq rahman's(Khaleda Zia's son ) wedding . beside Hasina's husband wajed ali miah .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

monitor said:


> View attachment 51908
> 
> 
> Prime minister sheik Hasiana at Tareq rahman's(Khaleda Zia's son ) wedding . beside Hasina's husband wajed ali miah .



Ah when the world was young - and there was much bonhomie among now mortal enemies...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Unnamed

if it has not been posted before, do check out the bourne and sheperd collection of old bengal photos. google for them. there,s a thread in flickr on it. calcutta and other bengal. good stuff.



bourne and sheperd does digital now. they have stopped keeping film. so very very sad.


----------



## khair_ctg

iajdani said:


> 1971 is our History and bears as much importance of Pakistan's 1947. I am glad that Mujib did not choose the name Pakistan for us.


do you know what 1947 is? are you saying there is no significance for BD in 1947?? you are masquerading but in reality such views belong to no country that exists

Mujib did not need to choose Pakistan. our forefathers did. Mujib chose Pakistan too, in 1947 when he was Muslim League gunda, as well as in 1970 when he was supposed to be United Pakistan PM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

khair_ctg said:


> do you know what 1947 is? are you saying there is no significance for BD in 1947?? you are masquerading but in reality such views belong to no country that exists
> 
> Mujib did not need to choose Pakistan. our forefathers did. Mujib chose Pakistan too, in 1947 when he was Muslim League gunda, as well as in 1970 when he was supposed to be United Pakistan PM



This is how I look at it. Denying the significance of 47 is like not knowing the identity of one grandfather. Same as saying son of a bastard.

Who came up with Bangla Desh? Bangla desh is same as language country. Doesn't make sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

